# Shop Made Surprise Swap April 2017



## WoodWorkJosh

Lady's and Gents (used loosely),

It's time again for another swap. Unfortunately you will have to deal with me this time around. In regular standing, I have completely ripped off the theme intro, rules, etc. format from the previous swap. I would hate to break tradition here.

The theme for this swap is a surprise! No, the theme isn't a surprise the theme is a surprise….we could go on all day about that. You can make ANY WOODWORKING TOOL YOU WANT. I was going to limit the size but that's just going to hinder one's imagination. Let's try to limit the number of mallets made this time around, as there were a lot made during the last swap. I suggest if you are going to make a mallet, maybe make it a brass plane adjusting mallet or from some special woods. Just a suggestion.

A Note: This is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.

Basic Details

If you have not participated in one of our LumberJocks Shop Made Swaps before, Welcome! It's relatively simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail a few weeks before the shipping deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be completely random. Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.

Rules for this swap

- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!

- A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your tool(s) by the ship date, just e-mail me BEFORE the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm CST on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants.

What we're making

I can't believe some of the amazing work I see come out of these swaps and knew I had to be in one. I didn't think my work was up to the standards that I have seen come out of these swaps. I have since learned that it is more about the camaraderie between fellow woodworkers, and the experience. Its also about pushing yourself to do something you might have otherwise forgone. Unfortunately (or fortunately) I volunteered like a dummy to run this one but, oh well, so why not right?

The theme for this swap is a surprise! No, the theme isn't a surprise the theme is a surprise….we could go on all day about that. You can make ANY WOODWORKING TOOL YOU WANT as long as it fits in Santa's gift sack which has no limits. I was going to limit the size but that's just going to hinder one's imagination, so any tool you desire.

Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. If you like to turn pens and want to throw one in the box, great. Maybe you brew your own beer and want to send your recipient a bottle or twelve, go for it! Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's just something that I think has kind of evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.

How to sign up

Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail (LJs.SurpriseSwapApril2017 at gmail.com) containing ALL of the following information:
- LumberJocks Username
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country
- Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)

I won't send a confirmation e-mail but will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update daily (weekdays). If you don't see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.

Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below.

Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.

Important dates

In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make one of the dates, please make sure to notify me immediately so that I can update my swap spreadsheet.

- Register for swap: April 31, 2017 (lots of time to figure out if you can handle the work load)

- Progress picture: May 31, 2017

- Ship date: June 30, 2017

- Reveal date: July 10, 2017. No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry. We may reveal earlier depending on if everyone receives their package.

-Closing date: July 14, 2017. Please post "reveal" photos by this date. Everyone's anxious to post their projects and for the other participants to see what they made. If your recipient hasn't posted reveal pics by this date, then it's open season! Feel free to post your own pics in this thread and go ahead and post your project. (Unless there is a shipping SNAFU - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)

Other Stuff:

When you post your projects, use the tag "April 2017 Surprise Swap" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.

This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more so than the destination!

(Thanks to Ripthorn and then Mark Kronell and then Mosquito and then HokieKen, and then ki7hy - much of the verbiage (including this) was plagiarized from their posts on the previous swaps)

1. KI7HY - Registered - Shipped - Received 
2. WoodworkJosh - Registered - Shipped -Received 
3. Papadan - Registered - Shipped - Received
4. Waho6o9 - Registered - Shipped - Received 
5. GR8HUNTER - Registered - Shipped - Received 
6. HokieKen - Registered - Shipped - Received 
7. Babicea - Registered - Shipped - Received
8. TheFridge - Registered - Shipped - Received 
9. Mark Kornell -Registered - Shipped - Received
10. Dave Polaschek - Registered -Shipped - Received
11. Builtinbkyn - Registered -Shipped - Received
12. r33tc0w - Registered - Shipped - Received
13. PoohBaah - Registered - Shipped - Received 
14. Buckbuster31 - Registered - Shipped - Received
15. LDO2802 - Registered - Shipped - Received


----------



## Mosquito

Oof, this one is going to be tough, lots of time away from the shop this summer, and 2 projects with hard deadlines in that time frame, so I'll probably wait until the end of the month to decide whether I'm in or out.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Okay Mos, hope you can join us.


----------



## papadan

Swap Noob here, I'm in.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lets keep those entries coming…. HokieKen where you at? You know you want to make some more T-track… just saying… lol


----------



## JayT

I'm going to have to sit this one out, too much going on. Plus, I'm not sure how to top what was made for the last one. My T-track skills just aren't up to snuff.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I hear you JayT… let me know if you change your mind… you will be missed


----------



## Hammerthumb

I don't think I can participate in this one either as I have a few large projects in multiple cities starting in the next 2 months. I will be watching and eagerly awaiting the surprise projects you all make.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well that is 2 down, Hmmerthumb you will be missed too, hopefully we don't have too many people who need to drop out.


----------



## HokieKen

Still not sure on this one. I hate to sit it out but I'll have to wait until closer to the deadline to decide for sure. The last one depleted my T-track supply.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol, that is funny Ken, I think I will leave the registration open until progress pics are due. If anyone can make the progress pic then they are in… That should give you a little more time.


----------



## HokieKen

That's cool Josh. I have a couple of ideas but I've made a firm resolve that I'm not starting anything unnecessary until I finish the stupid bench I started building last fall. We'll have to see how shop time works out. Hopefully I can wrap it up this month and free up some time to work on a swap item in May. I see Dave registered though so if you can just go ahead and give me his name, I can have a piece of shiny T-track in the mail tomorrow and be done with it ;-P


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Sounds good Ken… LOL


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK, yea, I'm retired now and I do have some time. I have three orders and a craft fair to get ready for but I do have some shop time available. If I can come up with a good solid idea, I'll jump in! I do have one I am considering. Ken, maybe it's time for the "prison shank swap item". Made famous during the screwdriver swap  Give me a little time Josh.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Sounds great Jeff. Hope you will get to participate.


----------



## HokieKen

You don't have anywhere to test your shanks now Jeff!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Maybe on the locust tree out back. lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

Swab newbie. I'll be in.

Still trying to wrap up three in-progress projects, but they're all moving forward and I've got some vacation time coming, so I'll get something put together. It'll be a surprise for me, too! Pretty sure whatever it is will be made with only hand tools, so that's something.


----------



## r33tc0w

So this is a surprise build but it has to specifically be a tool?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

It doesn't have to specifically be a tool as long has it has to do with woodworking it should qualify.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Swab newbie. I ll be in.
> 
> Still trying to wrap up three in-progress projects, but they re all moving forward and I ve got some vacation time coming, so I ll get something put together. It ll be a surprise for me, too! Pretty sure whatever it is will be made with only hand tools, so that s something.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Hey Dave, are you primarily a hand tool user? The only thing I use machines for is to get pieces down to more manageable sizes then I do the rest by hand because I love it. It takes a little longer, but I enjoy it a whole lot more.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It better be Incra T-track Kenny, that's all I use. Just saying.

Kenny you're in. I spoofed your email and signed you up already. Deal with it.

Jeff, you have no excuse but to be in on this. In fact, the bar is high for you since we know your work schedule now. Plus you got a planer now! We should see some good local woods come from you.

Really sad to see JayT go, I was hoping he would build another of those planes and he would get my name and all would be fantastic.

Glad to see some new people in this one.

Remember people, it's reveal time and teaser pics when you all sit back and say "Damint, why didn't I sign up for this one?!"

Don't regret it, just do it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I am. I have a cordless drill for small holes and putting screws into jigs, a big-ass corded drill for drilling Really Big Holes (1.5" holes for workbench legs, for example), and a circular saw, but mostly I use hand-tools. Got a new rip saw on order from Bad Axe Tools for ripping 8/4 ash or red oak into 2" squares for legs and tool handles so the circular saw will probably not get used much in the future.

My ears have been ringing since 1995. No point in making it any worse with power tools.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

You said it Ki7hy, Don't regret it just do it!!! Sign up everyone!!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Good to hear it Dave, can't wait to see what comes out your shop. Welcome to the swaps.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Signing up and I'm in


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is great to hear builtinbkyn


----------



## HokieKen

Oh hell with it… I shouldn't play but I'm going to any way. These things are just too fun not to! I mean this is a HOBBY for me. So when shop time gets to be all work and no play, you gotta do SOMETHING, right?

I'll shoot you the email as soon as I place an order for some t-track Josh. And it AIN'T gonna be Incra Dave - I can't match the gold color on the cut ends as easily as I can with the red stuff and I'm anal like that ;-P


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That's great to hear Kenny, you are right when a hobby becomes work something gotta give. Can't wait to see the new T-track


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Exactly Kenny. I've skipped a few before I jumped in and was jealous every time. Then had so much fun for the last one I couldn't skip this one. I really don't have time for this but it's too much fun and it's mostly a hobby for me and I want to make sure it doesn't always feel like work.

Good on you buddy. Red will work although the walls aren't as thick but it'll match just fine.

Ironman style!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Ironman style!
> 
> - ki7hy


I think you mean Aluminumman Style ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, you have no excuse but to be in on this. In fact, the bar is high for you since we know your work schedule now. Plus you got a planer now! We should see some good local woods come from you.
> - ki7hy


Dave, talk about no pressure! I do have an idea driving me crazy to do. So cool, I may have to make one for me also. You have successfully twisted my arm, Didn't have to twist very hard though, E-mail will be sent this evening.


----------



## HokieKen

Atta boy Jeff! You gotta do something now that your living a life of leisure ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great guys! Glad to see you all in. Someone get JayT to change his mind or I'm going to have to make a plane except I'll add wings and a propeller and a blade for landing gear and it'll be ugly and probably won't work so he might as well just do it.

We are still missing several I hope to see chime in. My favorite LJer Norm (because he sent me a screwdriver and saw I've used many times in this short time). The Canadian, Kelly and the brass mallet, Bondo and his small parts bin, Allen and his awesome blacksmith skills…..I could go on and on. Seriously just sign up and I'll shut up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Haven't done one since the original Mallet Swap in 2012, but if I can think of something to make I'll join this one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Smitty, just build a tool chest!!! Smitty's in. I just signed him up! ;P


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Yeah, which June did you want that in? lawl


----------



## DavePolaschek

Think I figured out what I'm making while I was eating lunch. Now I just need to figure out HOW to make it…


----------



## HokieKen

In all seriousness Smitty, I know I'd be happy if I were to see a Melencolia Square show up on my porch in a couple months. And, who has too many mallets? Anyone? Anyone??? No? Didn't think so. So yeah, the mallet you made for the swap back then would be welcome in my shop too ;-P


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

We would love to have Smitty join in on the fun!!


----------



## HokieKen

For some inspiration, here are all the projects from the last swap, at least the ones that people tagged properly.

Not much there I wouldn't be happy to have. Hell, I am 99% sure I'll never use a veneer hammer but I'd be tickled have that big sexy hunk of Cocobolo one Hammerthumb made just cause it's awesome.


----------



## jeffswildwood

E-mail sent Josh. Dave and Ken were just too persuasive for me.  I do have too much fun doing these swaps. This will make number four for me.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Great to have you Jeff, it's going to be a lot of fun. This will be my third swap. Love em.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Is it too early to post the first teaser photo? 










Pretty sure what I'm making will come out of that pile.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That's great Dave… never too early for teasers


----------



## papadan

> Is it too early to post the first teaser photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure what I m making will come out of that pile.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Aww, ain't that nice. Dave is building someone a lumber rack!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

And here's where we all wish we knew our swap recipient before we got started so we could customize or get ideas of how that woodworker works. I bet this is brought up every swap.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, everyone here can use a lumber rack, right?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea it's one of the downfalls of the dates. I could pair everyone up after the last day of registration, but sometimes we get some last minute entries that can make the progress pic


----------



## Mosquito

Or people who join and drop out before the progress pic… Or people who sign up, never make anything and leave a fellow LJ hanging with nothing. It's all happened before, which is why we've sort of settled on this progress pic before matching structure. I think we've had the highest success rate (lowest number of no-shows) since we started doing it that way. That said, it was nice knowing who you're making for in the past as well… it allowed me to make a guitar-shaped marking gauge for Ripthorn, knowing he made guitars


----------



## nakmuay

Is there some type of quality control….?
What I mean is I'd be horrified if I made something for JayT and he sent me that plane. I'm not on that level, and I'd feel like I'd ripped the poor guy off!
I'd also like to keep it in Canada if I could?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

No there really isn't any quality control. We all understand that when we do these swaps there are many different skill levels and many different budget levels. It's just kind of a roll of the dice. Mostly we do it for the fun, learning experience, chance to pick fellow woodworkers brains and just cause we love it. And in the end everyone ends up with something pretty cool usually. If I missed anything I'm sure some of the vets will chime in


----------



## JayT

nakmuay, I'm sitting this one out, but wanted to put my 2 cents in. Here is the text of a post I made on the last swap when a swap rookie expressed a similar hesitation.



> Speaking for myself, I don't get involved in swaps because I think its an easy way to some fabulous item for my shop. Generally speaking, if it was really needed, I own it already. Swaps serve two purposes for me:
> 
> #1 and most important is that they are a way to connect to another woodworker on the site. It makes LJ's more of a community when you have some connections. I've been privileged to meet the senders of a couple of my swap items in person. They are great people and I might not have had any motivation to meet them if it wasn't for the swaps. If I receive something in a swap that is very similar to something I already own, the swap item stays and I sell, trade or give away the purchased one. I'd rather use a tool with a personal connection than one that the only point of connection is a credit card bill.
> 
> #2 is that swaps give an excuse to push myself, along with a deadline for doing so. The deadline ensures that the project will be finished and not end up as a partially complete thing cluttering up the shop even more. Some people work just fine without that impetus, but it is a help to me.
> 
> Some of the most useful tools in my shop are relatively simple. If your tool was made to the best of your current abilities and works for its intended purpose, then you are successful and I guarantee that tool will become a treasured part of another woodworker's arsenal.


And thank you for the backhanded compliment. That plane was a design that had been bouncing around my head for a while. The crazy part is that the swap was the impetus that got me actually started on construction. Without the swap, that plane might still just be an idea and a Sketchup model.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mos is exactly right on the names. If someone drops then someone is screwed. I understand why for sure and I don't think we should but I wanted to bring it up anyway because deep down I want to.

Nak, I was worried about the same before. What JayT said is dead on. I think whatever you make everyone would appreciate it as long as you push your skills. I think that's what it's about.


----------



## TheFridge

Ok. I'm finally in. 


> I think whatever you make everyone would appreciate it as long as you push your skills. I think that s what it s about.
> 
> - ki7hy


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet fridge. I needs me a Moxon vice!! Send it over!

 glad to see people jumping in. This is already getting pretty exciting.


----------



## Iguana

Nakmuay,

Canada Post rates aren't exactly favorable to shipping from Nova Scotia across to the west coast. I've found shipping rates from BC to western US states to be cheaper than shipping to your vicinity. And faster, to boot. It seems to be more about overall distance.

Josh - I'm in. Email to follow.


----------



## nakmuay

Screw it, I'm in!!!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Great to see a lot of the vets starting to sign up. Thanks guys we need you. Nakmuay I'm glad you said screw it and joined in. I think you'll have a blast. It's such a fun experience


----------



## DavePolaschek

Josh, I emailed yesterday around lunchtime, but don't show up yet as registered. Did I botch the email address, perhaps?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Sorry about that Dave, it hit the spam filter, but I got you down now.. sorry about that.


----------



## HokieKen

*Josh*: give Fridge my name.

*Fridge*: make one of them walnut/maple panel gauges for your swap partner.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Sorry about that Dave, it hit the spam filter, but I got you down now.. sorry about that.


No worries. Thanks!

Now that I'm officially in, it gives me an excuse to knuckle down and finish the projects that are currently cluttering up my shop. Need to get ready for the swap!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> *Josh*: give Fridge my name.
> 
> *Fridge*: make one of them walnut/maple panel gauges for your swap partner.
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL… if only it were that easy


----------



## jmartel

Screw it. I'll throw my name in this one. We'll see if I can get something together in time though.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, so you or me don't drive ourselves crazy this time, I've already set it up. I got your name, you got mine. We'll meet half way, in Radford, exchange swap items and have dinner. I'm buying. Sound like a plan??


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I have faith you'll have something made within the 3 months Jmartel. You can do it. Thanks for signing up


----------



## jmartel

Currently in the process of gutting/remodeling a house room by room. Plus with the weather getting nicer, what free time I have will be spent outside. That's why I am unsure as to how much I can get done in time.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, so you or me don t drive ourselves crazy this time, I ve already set it up. I got your name, you got mine. We ll meet half way, in Radford, exchange swap items and have dinner. I m buying. Sound like a plan??
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Definitely a plan brother! Now I have to come up with a cool logo so you can make me a sign like the one you made Norm ;-p


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I'm sure you'll find a way to squeeze out something amazing… Just build your swap item outside during your free time…. lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Definitely a plan brother! Now I have to come up with a cool logo so you can make me a sign like the one you made Norm ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, Looks like you got one, VT hokies


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well we've got 12 fellow woodworkers registered and counting. That is excellent.


----------



## PoohBaah

I have been sitting on the sidelines the last couple of swaps but I am in for this one. I need any excuse to get in the shop that I can find.

Should be a fun build.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That's awesome, great to have you join in Poohbaah …. Make sure you send your email in.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well I've got my idea, now I just have to execute. It's always easier in sketchup… lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

I finished one backup idea I had today. Probably won't need to use it, but if my primary plan goes completely sideways, I now have a plan B. And I also have one fewer project half-done and taking up bench space.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have an idea down, just not started yet. Guess I better start doing some tests. There is a lot of parts involved.


----------



## papadan

I'm almost done with my pieces.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> I m almost done with my pieces.
> 
> - papadan


Wow you are really moving quickly


----------



## r33tc0w

I'm in


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I have my ideas in my head swirling around ….... was on USPS looking at box sizes :<))


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is great to hear r33tc0w, we are happy to have you. You should have a blast doing the swap. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.

- Gr8hunter, that is funny I do the same thing…. lol


----------



## jmartel

GR8HUNTER, be advised that not all USPS locations carry all of their flat rate boxes. I got burned recently because they didn't have the gameboard flat rate box in the physical location for me to pick up. You can order from their website, but I didn't have the time to wait for it.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yes, jmartel you are correct. I've also seen the same thing, so I ordered a variety of flat rate boxes from USPS that I keep at home. The shipped them to me for free. I didn't know they did that, or maybe I got lucky. I don't know


----------



## JayT

At my local post office, you have to ask for the board game box. They have them, but keep them in the back for some reason, instead of out front with the rest of the flat rate boxes.


----------



## jmartel

The previous post offices I lived near were like that as well, Jay. However, my new one apparently tries to order them and they never get them sent. So, they don't have any and haven't had them for months.


----------



## HokieKen

GR8HUNTER brings up a good point for some of the new guys that some of us have probably learned the hard way. Make sure you figure your shipping cost into your swap budget. For most stuff, I find the flat-rate boxes are the best option but not always.

I can't believe some of you guys are already working on your swap projects! What a bunch of over-achievers!! ;-P


----------



## TheFridge




----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm almost done,

Coming up with an idea that is.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I am still at the idea stage as well. At least I have an idea, I just need to execute.


----------



## papadan

I checked all the flat rate boxes and I guess I'll have to cut this thing in half and put some kind of connector in the middle! ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Just send a bottle of glue and a note the says "Some assembly required".......... LOL


----------



## papadan

> Just send a bottle of glue and a note the says "Some assembly required".......... LOL
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


But if the Fridge gets it he will glue his fingers together. I'll think of something.


----------



## TheFridge

By fingers, you mean genitalia. Then yes.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Are we really talking about fridge gluing his fingers to his genitalia???

Boy oh boy we are slumming it for this swap. Lol


----------



## papadan

> Are we really talking about fridge gluing his fingers to his genitalia???
> 
> Boy oh boy we are slumming it for this swap. Lol
> 
> - ki7hy


Just think,,,,,YOU could end up with the glue! LOL


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I'm just going to stay away from all of that… lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Josh please make sure the fridge and papadan do NOT receive my name. Thanks.


----------



## papadan

> Josh please make sure the fridge and papadan do NOT receive my name. Thanks.
> 
> - ki7hy


No since of adventure, huh? ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I guess I've just never rubbed my projects on my nuts before sending them out. Maybe I'm missing out but I'll leave it a mystery.

Now I'll have to wipe down everything with denatured alcohol if I get a package from you guys.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Josh, your swap has gone downhill.


----------



## HokieKen

This is why I always wear a condom during glue-ups.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yes I think you are right Ki7hy…. lets try to keep it clean guys


----------



## papadan

Clean, I always use water based glue!


----------



## TheFridge

Well. That escalated quickly


----------



## builtinbkyn

I won't touch this …..............................................or that :O


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Brings a whole new meaning to "adding a personal touch" to the swap.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol


----------



## Iguana

Might be time to reconsider my involvement in this swap


----------



## TheFridge

But we are all married men…


----------



## wormil

I've been on the fence, I think I've made up my mind, lol.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. Good thing I've got a box of blue gloves in the shop. Now I just need to remember to put some on when I get a box to open…

What's the rule? Shellac sticks to anything?


----------



## Rrrandy

How do you work tool rookies (me) into the mix? Someone's bound to get screwed…


----------



## papadan

Join in and just do your best, Randy! Nobody expects anything more.


----------



## TheFridge




----------



## papadan

> - TheFridge


WTH?


----------



## HokieKen

> How do you work tool rookies (me) into the mix? Someone s bound to get screwed…
> 
> - Rrrandy


Anybody who's in this to get a great tool would be better off saving their time and money and just buying a new tool. Don't get me wrong, there's always a lot of great tools that come out but that's not why we do it. It's for the experience and because as woodworkers, most of us rarely get to make something for another craftsman who can appreciate the effort that went into it. Like papadan said, all we want from you is for you to do your best, stretch your limits and learn something new. Whatever you make will be good enough. And, you'll probably be surprised at what you can accomplish when you know it's going to another woodworker.

Jump in. Learn something and pass it on to the rest of us when you can. All we ask is that you participate, keep it fun and try to do something new or something you've done before better. Whether or not your contribution will be a regular user tool in someone's shop, it will be appreciated for what it is and what you put into it. If it's not, then it's the recipient who missed what makes these swaps great, not you!


----------



## waho6o9

Well stated Kenny.

This is going to be great Rrrandy do your best ask questions make things make mistakes throw it against the wall

make some more sawdust and have some fun. You'll make the swap better for it.

It's the journey not where you end up at.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Those guys said it, I can't add anything to that.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HEY Randy …NO WORRIES ….first timer here also ….what I picked to build will certainly stretch my ability's …but in turn help me be better in general ….and heck if they don't like it ….send it back to me …I will use it/them? ........LMAO :<)))))


----------



## Mosquito

trust me, as long as you send SOMETHING the recipient isn't getting screwed… I'm one of "the lucky ones" to have gotten screwed by a no-sender. Luckily others stepped up with extras and I still came out of the swap with an item.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is one of the reasons I really like these swaps Mos, the fellow woodworkers on here are usually some really good people.


----------



## nakmuay

Too soon for a teaser shot?









I decided I needed to get cracking with only 2 1/2 months left!!


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty nakmuay. Love the organic geometry on the top surface of whatever it is!


----------



## papadan

So much for flat rate shipping. I had to build a shipping crate to hold what I built. Got 2 1/2 months to save up for the shipping cost! Nakmuay, that's a mighty purtty paperweight, hope you get my name. LOL


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Too soon for a teaser shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I needed to get cracking with only 2 1/2 months left!!
> 
> - nakmuay


With the color and the flowing grain, is this from the "brasswood" tree? I hear it's rare!


----------



## nakmuay

Swap the paperweight for your shotgun papadan? 
Technically its a tool, I'll use it to bore large holes…........ in ducks!


----------



## HokieKen

> So much for flat rate shipping. I had to build a shipping crate to hold what I built.
> 
> - papadan


Are you really done?! If so, that's gotta be a new record, the registration deadline's not even here yet!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Swap the paperweight for your shotgun papadan?
> Technically its a tool, I ll use it to bore large holes…........ in ducks!
> 
> - nakmuay


Did you see the barrel length on that thing before 1 crazy ranting liberal got the whole thing shut down? I think it would be far better at making pâté than good ole fashioned hunting.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Man if papadan is really done you right Ken that has got to be some kind of a record


----------



## papadan

I had an idea in mind and always have extra materials laying around. I really am done with the main project, now thinking about a little extra to fill space in the crate. Almost got into the last swap, but wasn't sure about health issues.


----------



## papadan

> Swap the paperweight for your shotgun papadan?
> Technically its a tool, I ll use it to bore large holes…........ in ducks!
> 
> - nakmuay


This is a surprise swap, doesn't have to be a traditional tool, does it. Ummm, paperweight for shot gun…..mayyybbbeeee! ;-)


----------



## Rrrandy

[removed by admin]


----------



## jmartel

This is a woodworking swap thread. Keep the political arguments and beef you have with people out of it and in the coffee lounge topics.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks, Jmartel you said it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well if Rrrandy joins we all know what to build him. I stay out of the off topic threads myself. Sounds like a bunch of whiners on all sides of all arguments.

LETS WOODWORK! Save your drama for the sanitary isle at the super market ladies.

I think I have decided what to make. Something I haven't done before but have always wanted to do for myself. good excuse to make a couple.


----------



## woodyjoe

New here, but thinking about this swap thing.


----------



## Rrrandy

To: All the folks on this thread
From: Randy
Ref: Penance

pen·ance
ˈpenəns/Submit
noun
1.
voluntary self-punishment inflicted as an outward expression of repentance for having done wrong.
"he had done public penance for those hasty words" 
synonyms: atonement, expiation, self-punishment, self-mortification, self-abasement, amends; More
2.
a Christian sacrament in which a member of the Church confesses sins to a priest and is given absolution.
verbarchaic
1.
impose a penance on.
"a hair shirt to penance him for his folly in offending"

I have performed the penance over the last 15 minutes and feel fully chastised. I will do my best to stay politically correct. Have I been outlawed from the swap?


----------



## HokieKen

YES, no bitchin'! Not lookin' at you Rrrandy - I know where you're coming from and I feel 'ya. BUT, there's not many places on the internet where you can go and have conversations without some kind of flamin' poo-poo battle resulting. In all the swaps I've played in, I don't remember there ever being a cross word or insults hurled that weren't in good fun.

So PLEASE, let's keep it that way.

Now, everyone…. KUMBAYA


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, you posted while I was typing.

You're good as long as you keep that hair shirt on. I think I wear my hair shirt everytime I take my other shirt off
;-P

And for the record, you're allowed to make fun of the non-Mormon husbands of Mormon women in Arizona. Everything else is off limits.


----------



## Rrrandy

> LOL, you posted while I was typing.
> 
> You re good as long as you keep that hair shirt on. I think I wear my hair shirt everytime I take my other shirt off
> ;-P
> 
> And for the record, you re allowed to make fun of the non-Mormon husbands of Mormon women in Arizona. Everything else is off limits.
> 
> - HokieKen


I was wondering about the Mormon thing going on and how it got through the PC checker…


----------



## HokieKen

Well I'm pretty sure I was the only one in the last swap who wasn't Mormon or married to a Mormon ;-))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Funny, cause it's true I suppose.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well Kenny, I'm not Mormon or married to one. So we have that in common… Lol


----------



## HokieKen

Well, it was one of the funnest group of guys who did some killer work so if I were to ever make a jab, it would certainly be in good humor.

Now, sit down and hold on Dave. I have a revelation and it's likely to take you a bit off guard… I've decided what I'm doing and… *THERE'S NO T-TRACK IN IT*! I hope that's okay ;-P


----------



## Rrrandy

If I told you guys I love t-track and I'll convert would that help?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Wow…. you retiring the T-track… Can't wait to see what you produce without it… lol


----------



## papadan

I'll send you some T track! LOL


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> New here, but thinking about this swap thing.
> 
> - woodyjoe


Go ahead and join in, you'll have a blast. Just get your email in with all the required info.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Rrrandy, I married one and didn't convert. I mean, three hours of church is just crazy talk. She's an amazing woman though even if she's crazy.

Kenny, I expected you to sway from the t-track due to the teasing you received from everyone but me last swap. I was The only supportive one if I remember right. 

I'm pretty sure I've settled on my choice too. We will see how it goes. How's the bench coming?


----------



## papadan

Oooo, Oooo, Ooo, Kenny is building somebody a bench? I need a bench! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Yes, Kenny is building someone a bench for sure. He's building Kenny a bench ;-P

It's coming slow and steady Dave. So far I've gotten 1 mortise chopped in the last week and a half. And I don't even have that one finished :-/ Shop time is becoming a rare commodity. I've actually started getting up a couple of hours early so I can spend some time in the shop before I have to leave for work. That's when I'll be working on my swap project. I can't really work on the bench then. Pretty sure my wife would kill me if I were to be chopping mortises at 4am!

And yes Dave, you were certainly my rock in the last swap. When everyone else was ridiculing my t-track and I wanted to go cry in the corner, you always swooped in to save me. I don't know how I could have done it without you.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Are you committing to hand tool work on the bench? I know you're more of a power guy but a hybrid too. I'm looking forward to seeing it done. I'm doing slow planning of mine. Slow only because I don't plan to even start for probably a year. I have my Paul sellers bench and it works ok.

Glad I could be the steady rock in a land of quick sand. I'm here for you buddy.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hey Dave I'm actually thinking about building a Paul Sellers bench. Would you recommend, or do you have any tweaks you would do to it. I am mainly a hand tool user.


----------



## LDO2802

I haven't made many home tools. Lots of jigs and things, but what are some things people have made previously that went over well?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> I haven t made many home tools. Lots of jigs and things, but what are some things people have made previously that went over well?
> 
> - LDO2802


If you look back in this thread, someone posted a link to the past swap items that might give you inspiration. I think it was Mosquito who posted it.


----------



## HokieKen

Here are projects from the last swap.

Here is the thread for the last swap

Here is the thread for the layout tool swap before that

Here is the thread for the screwdriver swap before that

In the threads, jump to the end and work backwards to find all the reveal pics. That's the tool porn ;-P


----------



## LDO2802

> I haven t made many home tools. Lots of jigs and things, but what are some things people have made previously that went over well?
> 
> - LDO2802
> 
> If you look back in this thread, someone posted a link to the past swap items that might give you inspiration. I think it was Mosquito who posted it.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Well, lets say I found an old power tool and refurbished it. Would that still be a good gift? Its not wood. Haha


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Josh, if you don't have the cash to get fancy and build one of the "forever" benches then yep. Build that one. It's cheap, heavy, and easy enough to build.

Tweaks…..
Don't go too wide on the tool well. Some people like the tool well, some don't. I like it but mine is wider than I need (I think mine is 10").

Also, build just one side in front of the tool well. At least for me, the space the two sides take is too much. The only thing I have on the second side of the bench is my diamond stones mounted to a board as a bench hook kind of but they could easily be pulled off a shelf under each time I need them. I just don't use the other side for anything so I leave them up as a "station". The back section just isn't useful really. Just make the outer wall of the tool well be the back side of the bench. It'll be the apron and handle the legs. If that makes sense.

Obviously make it like you want it but those are what I would do. Also, use an end/tail vice and the face vice. I put dog holes in mine.

Let me know if you have questions. The bench isn't fancy at all but works just fine.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

LDO, it would be up to our moderator but I would think a refurbished power tool wouldn't fit the idea of the swap. It should be a woodworking tool that you designed/built in your shop. Even if you steal the design from somewhere else.


----------



## papadan

> I haven t made many home tools. Lots of jigs and things, but what are some things people have made previously that went over well?
> 
> - LDO2802
> 
> If you look back in this thread, someone posted a link to the past swap items that might give you inspiration. I think it was Mosquito who posted it.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh
> 
> *Well, lets say I found an old power tool and refurbished it. Would that still be a good gift? Its not wood*. Haha
> 
> - LDO2802


Something like a Unisaw would work for me! LOL


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks for the recommendations Dave, I plan on building it as an in-between bench until I can really go nuts on my forever bench… lol


----------



## HokieKen

> Are you committing to hand tool work on the bench? I know you re more of a power guy but a hybrid too. I m looking forward to seeing it done. I m doing slow planning of mine. Slow only because I don t plan to even start for probably a year. I have my Paul sellers bench and it works ok.
> 
> Glad I could be the steady rock in a land of quick sand. I m here for you buddy.
> 
> - ki7hy


Not hand tool only by any means, I'm definitely a hybrid guy. I used my table saw with dado to cut the tenons but I'm chopping the mortises by hand. I used the jointer and planer for my legs but the planks for the top were just too massive so they were milled completely with hand planes. This bench has definitely stretched my abilities as well as my appreciation for hand tools - particularly planes.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> I haven t made many home tools. Lots of jigs and things, but what are some things people have made previously that went over well?
> 
> - LDO2802
> 
> If you look back in this thread, someone posted a link to the past swap items that might give you inspiration. I think it was Mosquito who posted it.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh
> 
> Well, lets say I found an old power tool and refurbished it. Would that still be a good gift? Its not wood. Haha
> 
> - LDO2802


In my opinion, I don't think refurbishing an old power tool would be in the ball park because it doesn't show off any of your woodworking skills. Maybe if you wanted to find an old hand tool or some screwdrivers and put new handles on them or something like that. I think it needs to have something you've made yourself on it. That is just my 2 cents


----------



## HokieKen

> Well, lets say I found an old power tool and refurbished it. Would that still be a good gift? Its not wood. Haha
> 
> - LDO2802


It's Josh's call, I'd suggest discussing it with him outside the forum if it's something you really want to do.

For my $.02, I'd say it depends on the tool and what you do to it. To be fair, we have never said "no power tools" but we have said it's okay to restore vintage tools. On the other hand, the point of the swap is push your limits, learn and interact with the group. What you give should have a little of your blood, a lot of your sweat, and maybe a few tears in it. I say if you can restore a power tool and meet those guidelines, it would be welcome in my shop. Just my $.02. Like I said though, it's ultimately up to Josh so if that's how you want to go, PM him about it.

In any event, welcome to the site and thanks for showing interest. I hope you decide to join in either way!


----------



## HokieKen

Josh beat me while I was posting.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Thanks for the recommendations Dave, I plan on building it as an in-between bench until I can really go nuts on my forever bench… lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Let me know if you have any questions on the build. I'm also on the "in between" bench but really not in a hurry to start a forever bench. I'm going to get real picky on that build so it'll take me awhile.


----------



## papadan

Darn it guys, I was hoping for a Unisaw! ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol, I don't think they make a Flat rate Unisaw box.


----------



## HokieKen

You don't need a Unisaw papadan, you work too fast as it is. I think we need to restrict you to nothing but a spoon, your teeth and a roll of dental floss. Maybe then the rest of us can keep pace ;-P


----------



## LDO2802

> Well, lets say I found an old power tool and refurbished it. Would that still be a good gift? Its not wood. Haha
> 
> - LDO2802
> 
> It s Josh s call, I d suggest discussing it with him outside the forum if it s something you really want to do.
> 
> For my $.02, I d say it depends on the tool and what you do to it. To be fair, we have never said "no power tools" but we have said it s okay to restore vintage tools. On the other hand, the point of the swap is push your limits, learn and interact with the group. What you give should have a little of your blood, a lot of your sweat, and maybe a few tears in it. I say if you can restore a power tool and meet those guidelines, it would be welcome in my shop. Just my $.02. Like I said though, it s ultimately up to Josh so if that s how you want to go, PM him about it.
> 
> In any event, welcome to the site and thanks for showing interest. I hope you decide to join in either way!
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh, it's vintage. 1943. And so far, it has a LOT of my blood, sweat, and more blood in it. LOL


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

LDO2802, if it is something you really want to do, and you feel it is keeping with the theme PM me so I can get a better idea of where you are going with it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Overall I think Josh is right. Everyone usually tries to show off some skills in these things while pushing themselves pretty hard. There are some insane items that come from these. One of these days I'll be talking about one of my items….maybe.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think I'm going to do what papadan did except I'll have IKEA drop ship my flat pack instead of shipping it myself.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol


----------



## HokieKen

> Overall I think Josh is right. Everyone usually tries to show off some skills in these things while pushing themselves pretty hard. There are some insane items that come from these. One of these days I ll be talking about one of my items….maybe.
> 
> - ki7hy


I have to disagree Dave. I'm sorry, please don't beat me again.

Given the age, I think it's in keeping with the spirit. We've said before that restoring old planes, chisels etc. is fair game. I don't think we can say if it has a cord it's out. Well, I guess we CAN say that but never have ;-)

But, I guess the bigger point for me is that there is an undeniable skill to rebuilding old iron. One of my favorite tools is my 1940's Atlas Jointer that I tore down, rebuilt, hand scraped tables and ways and completely refinished. There was no wood, but I had to fabricate parts 'cause they simply aren't available to purchase.

So, again just my $.02, but I think it may indeed be a viable entry provided, as Dave says, that it requires the effort and shows the pride that are typical of swap entries. It's Josh's call but I encourage LDO2802 to at least persue it with him. I love all tools, with and without 3-prong tails and especially old ones so I'm more than a little curious about what he has going on!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I've received a PM from LDO2802 and I think it is something that a lot of us would be privileged to have in the shop, so I've decided to allow it. Welcome to the swap LDO2802


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve received a PM from LDO2802 and I think it is something that a lot of us would be privileged to have in the shop, so I ve decided to allow it. Welcome to the swap LDO2802
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


YAY! Now, I have to wait 3 months to see what it is :-O

Welcome LDO!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Overall I think Josh is right. Everyone usually tries to show off some skills in these things while pushing themselves pretty hard. There are some insane items that come from these. One of these days I ll be talking about one of my items….maybe.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> I have to disagree Dave. I m sorry, please don t beat me again.
> 
> Given the age, I think it s in keeping with the spirit. We ve said before that restoring old planes, chisels etc. is fair game. I don t think we can say if it has a cord it s out. Well, I guess we CAN say that but never have ;-)
> 
> But, I guess the bigger point for me is that there is an undeniable skill to rebuilding old iron. One of my favorite tools is my 1940 s Atlas Jointer that I tore down, rebuilt, hand scraped tables and ways and completely refinished. There was no wood, but I had to fabricate parts cause they simply aren t available to purchase.
> 
> So, again just my $.02, but I think it may indeed be a viable entry provided, as Dave says, that it requires the effort and shows the pride that are typical of swap entries. It s Josh s call but I encourage LDO2802 to at least persue it with him. I love all tools, with and without 3-prong tails and especially old ones so I m more than a little curious about what he has going on!
> 
> - HokieKen


This is why I like Josh more than you. Just sayin. 

I too am very intrigued. Welcome buddy. I trust Josh's judgement for sure m. Can't wait to see what it is. Plus it'll be a swap first. I like swap firsts.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol


----------



## nakmuay

Maybe a "Refurbished tool suprise swap 2017" could be a future swap.
I probably spend as much time fettling planes and sharpening stuff as I do making saw dust. A rehab swap might be a cool idea


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds like nak is heading up a new swap!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## builtinbkyn

OK while you, uhummm, gents were kibitzing, some of us, like me and papadan were getting busy, if ya' know what I mean. I'm done and I'm revealin' and the heck with the rules. Rules? There ain't no rules in Brooklyn.

You guys might want to let Josh know you want to swap with Yo! builtinbkyn 'cause this is a first off and first time eva item I produced. Never made a nothin' like it and nothin' so beautiful the likes of this baby. It's sure to be a collectors item when I'm famous too, like that Brian guy.

OK here goes ............................
..................................................
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

This is a first off and never to be produced again, made of genuine pine and finished with paste wax. (Hey maybe this would be good for fridge since nothin' sticks to wax) Well anyway here goes, the reveal and ready for the next swap of 2017 or when eva'. Better get to Josh quick before someone else claims it!

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

Tada! A genuine push stick thingy that looks almost like a saw, but of course it's not a saw. It would be silly to push wood with a saw, maybe dangerous too and besides I was intended on making a push stick thingy. So don't fight over it. Might put too much pressure on Josh, but heck, I'm sure he could handle it. But I don't want to know who get's to be the lucky recipient of this first time push stick thingy made by yours truly 'cause I want to be surprised  I hope you like it though


----------



## HokieKen

Well I can say that part of my project involves rehabbing a tool or 2. No power cords but I wanted to do something new


----------



## nakmuay

> Sounds like nak is heading up a new swap!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> - ki7hy


Bloody hell, let me at least pop my swap cherry before you throw me in the deep end!!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Builtinbkyn you weren't supposed to reveal yet… what the heck man … lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh it's a joke. You guys LOL That's my push stick thingy I made this afternoon while most of the guys here weren't woodworking but chatting away  I needed a push stick for thin stock and thought I'd have some fun. First saw handle I've ever made. The wax finish would be good for fridge though 



> Builtinbkyn you weren t supposed to reveal yet… what the heck man … lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


----------



## HokieKen

That is a nice pusher but geeze that handle is way too nice for it. Well done on that tote!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Ah it's only pine. Took me about two and a half hours to do. I traced the handle (tote) on my LN dovetail saw and went to work. I also got to think about my swap project while I was making it. Came up with a completely different idea from what I was originally thinking of doing. I think it's not been done before in a swap too. Well at least I haven't found one done for the swap  I also learned something in doing it, which is always a good thing.



> That is a nice pusher but geeze that handle is way too nice for it. Well done on that tote!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## papadan

> You don t need a Unisaw papadan, you work too fast as it is. I think we need to restrict you to nothing but a spoon, your teeth and a roll of dental floss. Maybe then the rest of us can keep pace ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, I don't have any teeth!


> OK while you, uhummm, gents were kibitzing, some of us, like me and papadan were getting busy, if ya know what I mean. I m done and I m revealin and the heck with the rules. Rules? There ain t no rules in Brooklyn.
> 
> You guys might want to let Josh know you want to swap with Yo! builtinbkyn cause this is a first off and first time eva item I produced. Never made a nothin like it and nothin so beautiful the likes of this baby. It s sure to be a collectors item when I m famous too, like that Brian guy.
> 
> OK here goes ............................
> ..................................................
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> This is a first off and never to be produced again, made of genuine pine and finished with paste wax. (Hey maybe this would be good for fridge since nothin sticks to wax) Well anyway here goes, the reveal and ready for the next swap of 2017 or when eva . Better get to Josh quick before someone else claims it!
> 
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> Tada! A genuine push stick thingy that looks almost like a saw, but of course it s not a saw. It would be silly to push wood with a saw, maybe dangerous too and besides I was intended on making a push stick thingy. So don t fight over it. Might put too much pressure on Josh, but heck, I m sure he could handle it. But I don t want to know who get s to be the lucky recipient of this first time push stick thingy made by yours truly cause I want to be surprised  I hope you like it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Sorry Bill, that push stick is disqualified, all push sticks now have to have Tits!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I'm just kidding builtinbkyn


----------



## HokieKen

> Maybe a "Refurbished tool suprise swap 2017" could be a future swap.
> I probably spend as much time fettling planes and sharpening stuff as I do making saw dust. A rehab swap might be a cool idea
> 
> - nakmuay


I'd definitely be in for a Rehab Swap. Lord knows I wouldn't have to buy anything for it!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is why I put "Antique tool restore" as one of the choices on the survey. I thought that might be a fun swap


----------



## papadan

I'm thinking about a corded item as a bonus piece in this swap!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. I guess I could put a cord on the item I'm working on…

Maybe a guy could hang it around his neck that way.


----------



## papadan

Had that crate just about finished and remembered the bonus item I made. Back to the lumber yard for more 2×6s to build a bigger crate!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I cleaned the floor of my garage / shop, mixed up a batch of shellac for one project (a butter dish) that's been taking space on my bench, made a stretcher for my new shop stool, and put a coat of oil on my new bench-top, the butter dish, a burger flipper, and the plan B project. Tomorrow I shellac the butter dish, test fit the stretcher so I can figure out the length I need to cut the other stretcher to, and maybe get my backlog of projects down to one or two so I have room to start working on the project for the swap.

Some days I swear I spend more time cleaning the shop than I do messing it up. Today it felt like about a 50-50 mix.


----------



## papadan

Dave, you mixed up a batch of shellac with what you swept off the floor? Sounds like a cool finish for a butter dish! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

You know what they say, reduce, reuse, recycle.


----------



## Babieca

I missed the last swap (maybe the last two) because of our new baby, but he is finally sleeping through the night and things are starting to get back to normal around here, so I'm in!

I've got three things right at the top of my list of tools to make myself, so I have to decide which one will get the one for me/one for the swap treatment.


----------



## papadan

Well get signed up Babieca, I need protection from Dave and his floor sweepings.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Welcome to the swap Babieca!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Let's get those registrations in. Tell your friends, and have them sign up. Lets make this a great swap.


----------



## waho6o9

Don't miss out on another great swap folks, sign up and have some fun.


----------



## papadan

How far can we go on teaser pics and when can we do them?


----------



## HokieKen

Show us whatcha got papadan! Just make sure we can't tell what it is… don't give up the surprise ;-0


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea what Kenny said…. lol


----------



## HokieKen

So registration closes in a little over a week. There's probably a few people on the fence and some of them probably because they just don't know what to make.

To get their creative juices flowing, and give the rest of us some ideas, why doesn't everyone post one thing they would like to receive in this swap. Keep in mind it needs to be something that the average hobbyist with the average resources could make. Link to a project, another site or commercial product or post pics as needed. We saw soooooo many unique, creative things in the last swap that it's easy to get bogged down with "so-and-so already made one of those for a swap" but who cares!? If there's something in a past swap you really want, post a pic and link that thread.

So you all have your assignment, now put your thinking caps on! I'll get the ball rolling 

I would love to have an adjustable angle cabinet scraper. Not a Stanley but an AYLOR:


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is a great idea Kenny…. can't believe I didn't think about that…... lol. I've been really eyeing a set of Joseph Marples screwdrivers https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/prodimg/ms/big/MS-ESCREWXX_big.gif

Just saying…. lol


----------



## jmartel

I'll take a Jointer/Planer, thanks.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> I ll take a Jointer/Planer, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


LOL…. you know I just don't think I have the tools for this one


----------



## HokieKen

> I ll take a Jointer/Planer, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jmartel


I'm trying to decide whether to make one of those or a mallet. Still up in the air… ;->


----------



## PoohBaah

I had not thought much of what I would like to receive but I would be happy with just about anything. I don't have a lot of hand tools so growing my collection will be a huge benefit.


----------



## HokieKen

> That is a great idea Kenny…. can t believe I didn t think about that…... lol. I ve been really eyeing a set of Joseph Marples screwdrivers https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/prodimg/ms/big/MS-ESCREWXX_big.gif
> 
> Just saying…. lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I like those handles Josh. Don't think I've ever seen those particular drivers before.



> I had not thought much of what I would like to receive but I would be happy with just about anything. I don t have a lot of hand tools so growing my collection will be a huge benefit.
> 
> - PoohBaah


That's okay, the odds of you actually getting what you post aren't very good anyway  The intention is just to get some ideas out there for people still trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## LDO2802

I would like a holder for my rotary carver so I can run it straight up and down. Kind of like those dremel jigs that let you run them like a router.


----------



## papadan

+1 on the Dremel router base. Can we show a picture of a bonus item that is not related to the main swap tools?


----------



## HokieKen

> +1 on the Dremel router base. Can we show a picture of a bonus item that is not related to the main swap tools?
> 
> - papadan


Show a pic of anything you like!

I like those dremel jigs too but not sure how you could make one for the swap unless you included the dremel with it. It would be hard not knowing what model your recipient has or if they even have one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

That was an easy request Ken. I was highly impressed with this!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I don't really care what I get ….im worried about making the 2nd one right….... 1st one in trash can :<((


----------



## HokieKen

Looks handy Jeff! I don't see how you tighten the strap clamps though?



> I don t really care what I get ….im worried about making the 2nd one right….... 1st one in trash can :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Well if you get it on the second shot, kudos! It usually takes me at least 3 to get something I don't mind shipping out ;-)


----------



## papadan

Out of the 43 pieces I had to prepare, I only drilled one hole through the center of one piece backwards. ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea I usually go through 2 or 3 prototypes myself


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys just aren't good at this. I just place an order on Etsy and call it a day.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lmao… Now that is funny


----------



## papadan

What's the addy for Etsy? I might change my whole plan, I really like what I already made! ;-0


----------



## DavePolaschek

At the moment, the tool I need most is a broom. Or a time machine. I've got three other projects that are all within sight of the finish line that I need to clear so I can start working on my swap project. Or rather the prototype for my own shop, and then I'll make the one that actually works for one of you.

Plus my buddy who does metalworking thinks this is the weekend he's going to make scorps for us, and then I'll need to crank out a set of handles. And my kerfing plane and frame saw arrive from Bad Axe next week, and I'll have to put those together so I can use them to make… something.

Unless I get Dave. Then I'm shopping on etsy, and I'll make sure it has extra flowers. Or macrame.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That s okay, the odds of you actually getting what you post aren t very good anyway  The intention is just to get some ideas out there for people still trying to figure out what to do.


That's why I started out posting that I wanted a mallet made of T-track. ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I'm very glad I'm not the only 1 in this sinking boat ….LMAO :<))


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

You know what's funny is that I have a Lie Nielson tenon saw that I paid a bunch for, but then I also have 2 antique tenon saws that I paid $50 for both. The funny part is that I prefer and use my antique tenon saws more than the expensive LN


----------



## Babieca

> *At the moment, the tool I need most is a broom. *Or a time machine. I ve got three other projects that are all within sight of the finish line that I need to clear so I can start working on my swap project. Or rather the prototype for my own shop, and then I ll make the one that actually works for one of you.
> 
> Plus my buddy who does metalworking thinks this is the weekend he s going to make scorps for us, and then I ll need to crank out a set of handles. And my kerfing plane and frame saw arrive from Bad Axe next week, and I ll have to put those together so I can use them to make… something.
> 
> Unless I get Dave. Then I m shopping on etsy, and I ll make sure it has extra flowers. Or macrame.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Would you settle for the dustpan in the newest popular woodworking?

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/coming-soon-handmade-dustpan


----------



## papadan

Yo Josh, the one in the middle would work just fine if you get my name.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Would you settle for the dustpan in the newest popular woodworking?


Definitely. I was thinking of building one of those once I was done with the swap.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Once again my original idea has not worked out. Now back to trying to get a plan "B".


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

It's still early Jeff


----------



## HokieKen

Spent a couple hours re-handling a couple chisels. Split the socket on the first one. My new Fulton 1" was a beast… for about 20 whacks then…










In other words, I wasted today :-(


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That does not look good


----------



## waho6o9

wow

Hello grinder get that bevel back.


----------



## HokieKen

I may have uttered a curse when that chisel snapped. But, I was determined I was finishing that mortise tonight and…










So, what chisel picked up the slack? One I bought at a grocery store!


----------



## HokieKen

> wow
> 
> Hello grinder get that bevel back.
> 
> - waho6o9


Don't worry, I'll save her but she'll be relegated to lighter-weight chores!


----------



## jmartel

Yikes. Nasty casting imperfection there.

Guess Kenny's wish for the surprise tool swap is a new chisel?


----------



## HokieKen

> Yikes. Nasty casting imperfection there.
> 
> Guess Kenny s wish for the surprise tool swap is a new chisel?
> 
> - jmartel


Maybe my entry will be a 1" Fulton Special bench chisel with a new handle ;-p


----------



## papadan

Dave said something about needing a short chisel! ;-) I keep taking pictures to post here but my camera keeps focusing them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice recovery from a "wasted" day, Kenny. I keep a bunch of cheap chisels around for "just in case" or modifying into custom tools. One cheap Chinese chisel went on the grinder to get a round edge for use as a gouge last month, and has seen more use since then than it had seen in its entire previous life.

Sadly, this sort of thing only encourages my pack rat tendencies. Once I'm done with the swap, top item on my build list is probably going to be a tool cabinet / chest to hold all the stuff.


----------



## papadan

Yo Kenny, hear that? tell Josh to give you Daves name and you don't even have to fix that chisel, just send it to him. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

If I get Dave's name, I will. Gotta prep though in case I get somebody else;-)

Got my project design finalized, ordered my hardware this afternoon and picked out the woods I'm gonna use. Just finished face jointing project woods. Now I'll resaw and let em stabilize for a week or 2. Here's my very first teaser for this swap . Maybe first teaser from anyone in this swap?










Can you guess the wood types from the shavings?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Walnut and maple. Good combo.


----------



## HokieKen

0/2 Dave. Nice guesses though. Here's another teaser clue. These curlies show the heart/sap wood line in one of the woods.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

It looks like one is Bolivian rosewood and the other is Ash maybe?


----------



## HokieKen

Good eye Josh! Bolivian Rosewood it is. Not Ash though…


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Oh maybe oak?


----------



## HokieKen

We have a winner!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thought so… lol


----------



## papadan

Looks like you done shaved all the rosewood veneer off the ash!


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, can't have that cheap rosewood covering up that sexy ash! ;-p


----------



## builtinbkyn

Here's my teaser. Can you tell what kinds of woods I'm using?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Looks like you are using invisible wood… Lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Looks like you are using invisible wood… Lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


No. Clearly there are remnants of two distinctly different species on the top of my vise. 

Actually, I got too far ahead to take teaser pics that wouldn't give it away. So this one will have to do LOL


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well in that case I would have to say Maple or Aspen or something like that….. Lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

Maple is one. Now can you tell us what kind of maple? :O


> Well in that case I would have to say Maple or Aspen or something like that….. Lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hard maple, or sycamore maple?


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I reground that chisel and set it to work on the next mortise. Once again…










So it wasn't just a bad spot :-( I really like the size and balance of this chisel but it's pretty worthless as-is. It's obviously not properly tempered. I could try tempering it in the oven but I run the risk of making it too soft. So, anybody got any suggestions for how to re-purpose a nice 1" bench chisel with a "glass jaw"?


----------



## DavePolaschek

If it were mine, I would run it over to my friend who does metalwork and ask him to anneal it and then re-harden it, but he has a forge handy, so doing so is no big deal for him. If you attempt to temper it in the oven and "make it too soft" all you'll have done is gone a little too far towards annealing. You can always attempt to harden it again, though that's a lot easier with a forge or a torch.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I've done some hardening/tempering in the past. Problem is, I'm not sure what proper tempering temperature is and if I do have to re-harden, I don't know what quenching medium to use. Not going to go to that much trouble over a $5 chisel ;-P

I was thinking maybe I'd re-grind the top then skew the edge and hone it at a low angle and use it as a paring chisel. But, I can't think what in the world I would ever need a 1" skewed paring chisel for.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I completely get that. I would fiddle with re-hardening/tempering mostly as an experiment so I'd learn more. This chisel's pretty much shot already, so no big deal if I messed it up while learning. Or I'd give it to my buddy who would either re-harden it successfully or he'd learn a bunch. And he's got a 4" diameter piece of PVC about a foot tall (from making the froes I posted on my projects page a while back) full of oil already, so I would bet that would get used because it's handy.

I'm not sure what I'd use a 1" paring chisel for either, but I'm pretty sure if I had it at hand, there would be a situation where I'd grab it and decide "Oh hey! THIS is exactly what I needed a 1" skewed paring chisel for!" Did I mention I sometimes have packrat tendencies?


----------



## HokieKen

> I m not sure what I d use a 1" paring chisel for either, but I m pretty sure if I had it at hand, there would be a situation where I d grab it and decide "Oh hey! THIS is exactly what I needed a 1" skewed paring chisel for!" Did I mention I sometimes have packrat tendencies?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Don't we all have those tendencies? ;-P I assure you, that if I don't have a use for it now it will go in my "extra tool steel box" for my wife and son to dispose of after I die. Along with my "mild steel", "aluminum", "brass", "HSS", "plastic" and "miscellaneous" just-in-case-I-need-them boxes…


----------



## Lazyman

Take a note. Kenny needs some mortising chisels.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a couple but the biggest is 1/4" and that's a lot of chopping on a 2"x4" mortise.

I'll just go back to my Aldi chisel. It chopped the first 2 and hasn't even needed sharpening yet. I swear that had to be the best $8 I've ever spent on tools in a grocery store


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I don't use mortise chisels, I just use regular bench chisels to chop my mortises. It seems to work fine for me…. unless you have so brittle steel….. lol


----------



## papadan

I do lots of mortising but I never use chisels. I got these trained Termites that only eat what I tell them to. ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol… if only


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hey guys I think he's hinting that he needs a chisel for the swap ..LMAO :<))


----------



## papadan

Oh No, No chisels for me. Charlie, my pet beaver, does the tenons for me! You don't even want to know about my Dados.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Just FYI…. Last few days to sign up for the swap….. spread the word!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HERE YE HERE YE …ONLY 3 DAYS LEFT TO SIGN UP FOR THE SWAP :<))


----------



## nakmuay

This is a heavy read Ken, but theres a lot of good info in there if you decide to give heat treating a shot.
http://www.threeplanes.net/toolsteel.html
Basicly heat it until a magnet won't stick to it, then let is cool slowly. Now it's annealed you should be able to machine it. Then heat it until a magnet won't stick and quench it in a pipe full of cooking oil like Dave said.
Easy as that….......Right???!?....


----------



## nakmuay

As for what I'd like to receive, Lazyman's Beer mug!
That thing is genius bud, combing my two favourite hobbys!!


----------



## HokieKen

> This is a heavy read Ken, but theres a lot of good info in there if you decide to give heat treating a shot.
> http://www.threeplanes.net/toolsteel.html
> Basicly heat it until a magnet won t stick to it, then let is cool slowly. Now it s annealed you should be able to machine it. Then heat it until a magnet won t stick and quench it in a pipe full of cooking oil like Dave said.
> Easy as that….......Right???!?....
> 
> - nakmuay


Yeah, and it's really a pretty simple process….as long as it's an oil-quenched alloy. But there are also Water and air quenched steels. If it was a high-end, hard to find chisel, I'd probably explore but with a 1" Fulton bench chisel, I'll just eat the cost and try to find it some work that won't shatter it. Thanks for the link though, I don't think I've read that one yet and will definitely do so!



> Just FYI…. Last few days to sign up for the swap….. spread the word!!
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Where's terryR? I don't think he's EVER missed a swap! He must really dislike Josh ;-0


----------



## Lazyman

> As for what I d like to receive, Lazyman s Beer mug!
> That thing is genius bud, combing my two favourite hobbys!!
> 
> - nakmuay


Hah. Me too. I've been thinking about this swap pretty seriously but I am afraid I just just don't have the time. I'm in the middle of designing a CNC machine that I am planning to build, not to mention a couple of trips we've got planned, so decided I didn't want to disappoint anyone but I am following along to see all of the fun stuff you guys come up with.


----------



## HokieKen

Up until now, I always thought your username was ironic Nathan. ;-p JK man. What kind of CNC you gonna build? Wood or metal work?


----------



## jeffswildwood

CNC machine? Now you got my interest!


----------



## Lazyman

> Up until now, I always thought your username was ironic Nathan. ;-p JK man. What kind of CNC you gonna build? Wood or metal work?
> 
> - HokieKen


Mostly wood but if I can make it solid enough it should be able to handle light work in aluminum and brass and I would also like to be able to mount a laser on it too. I almost just went ahead and bought the Millright CNC. Fully decked out it is only a little over $400 (not including the router/spindle and PC) but half the reason I want a CNC is for the fun of building one. I have found a couple of designs that should be relatively inexpensive to build. At the moment, I am currently experimenting with a couple of different DIY designs for linear rails but am also thinking that if I want it to be really tight, supported rails might be worth the extra cost. More to come. I'll probably start a blog when I get past the initial planning phase.

As for my user name, my goal in life is to be just the right amount of lazy. After all, I am not afraid of work. I can watch you guys laboring at your tool making all day long.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

So just to verify Lazyman, you are out of the swap correct?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

here is my tease


----------



## HokieKen

Nice lookin' Cherry?? Tony. No idea what it's gonna make or how it all goes together though!


----------



## waho6o9

Simples, they're Fidgets.

Good job Tony


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hahaha not a fidget :<))


----------



## Lazyman

> So just to verify Lazyman, you are out of the swap correct?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I was hoping that I would be able get in by the end of the signup timeframe but unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to participate this time.


----------



## papadan

Here is a teaser pic, at least I think it is.









Hey, I'm on the level here!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've almost wrapped up the three projects that were cluttering my workbench. Evenings this week should be enough to get them wrapped up and posted on here, and then I'll have a clean(-ish) bench so I can start working on the swap project. But one project was my first time working with shellac, varnish, and epoxy as finishes, so there was a lot of learning going on. Hopefully I didn't teach the neighbor kids too many new words along the way.


----------



## papadan

It's 2017, I hope the kids didn't teach YOU too many new words. ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

YOU have me stumped Dan …..but then it don't take much ….LMAO :<))


----------



## papadan

Tony, I could explain…..........nah, never mind! ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Alright everyone the sign up is now complete. It looks like there are 18 of us. Lets get building, and keep those teasers coming.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hey everyone I have a quick question for all of my fellow woodworkers. I am working on an old door about 100 years old. It is an exterior door with a 9 pane glass at the top. The problem is that a lot of the muntins for the window panes are broken. Does anyone know where I can find old wooden muntins for doors like that. I know that I can make them with a couple of old moulding planes, but I figure its faster just to buy them if I can?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Hey everyone I have a quick question for all of my fellow woodworkers. I am working on an old door about 100 years old. It is an exterior door with a 9 pane glass at the top. The problem is that a lot of the muntins for the window panes are broken. Does anyone know where I can find old wooden muntins for doors like that. I know that I can make them with a couple of old moulding planes, but I figure its faster just to buy them if I can?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Post a pic. However it seems like this is a job for a router and a few bits to duplicate the profile, if they indeed need to match something original. Otherwise just make your own profile that seems appropriate.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I'll post a few pics when I get home. For what I'm doing it's not completely necessary that they match exactly. A regular old ogee bit and a rabbeting bit would work fine. I would just rather buy em if I could… lol


----------



## papadan

Habitat for humanity store. They usually have a lot of old doors and windows you could salvage what you need from.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I ll post a few pics when I get home. For what I m doing it s not completely necessary that they match exactly. A regular old ogee bit and a rabbeting bit would work fine. I would just rather buy em if I could… lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Man :O Ah you're probably consumed with working on your swap project 

I used ************************* Lumber when I needed to have accurately reproduced traditional moldings, for rehab work. Their catalog is pretty complete. Link


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Man you are right this ************************* Lumber has just about everything I could imagine. I should be able to find something in there. This just really isn't a project I'm excited about, its kind of just one of those get it done and out of the way projects. ...... Oh and papadan thanks for letting me know about Habitat. I didn't know they had a store.


----------



## papadan

They have stores in most bigger cities, not sure where you are.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

It looks like they have one in my city. Lafayette, LA


----------



## papadan

I have always donated left over or usable building supplies and buy what I need from them when possible.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is awesome….. Good to support something like that


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I ll post a few pics when I get home. For what I m doing it s not completely necessary that they match exactly. A regular old ogee bit and a rabbeting bit would work fine. I would just rather buy em if I could… lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh
> 
> Man :O Ah you re probably consumed with working on your swap project
> 
> I used ************************* Lumber when I needed to have accurately reproduced traditional moldings, for rehab work. Their catalog is pretty complete. Link
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I was a good customer of theirs. I'll tell them to charge you double LOL

Really, you should just make them yourself. It's probably just one 8' length of pine if they're to be painted, or what ever hardwood you require. About an hours work at most and that's being generous  Run the profile on a wide board and then rip it. Are they going to be "applied" or "true" muntins? If applied, then it's even easier.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol… They are true muntins. 9 individual panes of glass…. I don't have a real time limit on them so I may give them a shot. We'll see…... lol


----------



## TheFridge

Didn't realize you were so close Josh. BR here. Deano's hardwoods doesn't have what your looking for but they have a good selection of exotics for cheaper than you can find online.


----------



## jmartel

We had a Habitat for Humanity store near my old townhouse in Seattle. They had OK deals on stuff, occasionally getting some decent old tools in. But then they dropped out from being a Habitat for Humanity store and became their own thing. The prices went up and so did the availability of nice stuff. Just a bunch of rusty crap that no one wants.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Didn t realize you were so close Josh. BR here. Deano s hardwoods doesn t have what your looking for but they have a good selection of exotics for cheaper than you can find online.
> 
> - TheFridge


Yea I am in Deano's all of the time. That is where I buy all my hardwoods. It's only 15 minutes from my house so I love going there….. lol


----------



## papadan

You guys have probably seen each other and didn't know it. LOL


----------



## builtinbkyn

> You guys have probably seen each other and didn t know it. LOL
> 
> - papadan


If he saw fridge's Bondo pose, he wouldn't miss him for anything LOL Just kidding Fridge.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a couple more teaser pics : 









another clue is you use it with this :









and just 1 more for your enjoyment :

no pic….... my 10" blade is at the sharpening guy along with what goes with that cherry picture that I had posted before …....LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a little sexy teaser after a bit of resawin'


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dangit Tony, I don't have a SawStop. I just have a dirty old PM 72.


----------



## papadan

Don't let Tony fool you, he's making wooden hotdogs to test that sawstop on.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

this item will work very well on your PM 72 also …...works great on my old Walker Turner ….... really has *NOTHING* to do with SawStop …...just so its a table saw …or LOL :<))

ANOTHER HINT :It is offered as a second little prize


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's alright. I wouldn't trade my dirty old PM 72 for anything that I know exists now anyway. I love that beast.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet Tony. You guys are so far ahead. I've narrowed it down to two main items, I might just do both but we'll see.


----------



## PoohBaah

Looking at the projects that are being posted it seems like a lot of people are starting to make keifer's/klaus's box band clamps. This would fit right in on this swap too. Too bad they all didn't join in this fun.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Looking at the projects that are being posted it seems like a lot of people are starting to make keifer s/klaus s box band clamps. This would fit right in on this swap too. Too bad they all didn t join in this fun.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Yup too bad, I will tentatively leave the registration open until the progress pics are due. If someone can get in a progress pic I will pretty much let them in.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've been sketching in between trying to get everything cleared from my bench (teaching yourself to varnish with a traditional varnish doesn't go quickly), and believe I have a design. Now I just need to get started on the first of three tools I plan to build. One to get the mistakes out of my system, one for me, and one for the swap.


----------



## waho6o9

Progress and fun, that's how we roll this weekend.


----------



## papadan

> Progress and fun, that s how we roll this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - waho6o9


Oh wow! DP flowers….I want some of those! ;-)


----------



## waho6o9

I think it's mahogany, great to bore with no burn marks.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Made a few shavings today… lol


----------



## Babieca

Teaser


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Looks like we have some metal being added to a project… that is awesome


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've got a receipt like that for the swap. Except mine says Etsy on it.


----------



## HokieKen

I bet that reciept is for t-track…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh! I bought some materials for the swap from a company in Austin, TX, too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I couldn't find T-track on Etsy. I looked though, the store is too big.


----------



## HokieKen

Here ya go Dave: T-track on Etsy


----------



## KelleyCrafts

ORDERED!!! Josh give me Kenny's name!


----------



## jmartel

I at least bought wood for the swap. So there's that at least.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hey Josh I'm done now what


> :<))
> do I take pictures of them


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Tony, you just keep building more stuff for your swap partner if you're this early. You don't stop!

Josh, give my name to Tony!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Gr8hunter.. Daves right just keep building… lol. All you have to do is send your progress pic when it's due and make the ship date. Otherwise just relax.

Dave, sorry that isn't how it works


----------



## GR8HUNTER

oh ok thanks I will start looking for more ideas …....P.S. you don't want what I made :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah yeah, I know how it works. It's more fun demanding things like I'm the kind of things around here.

JOSH GIVE ME KENNYS NAME! GIVE MINE TO TONY! Sounds cool at least.

Tony, I've always enjoyed seeing your projects. The trucks are insane awesome, tractors too. If you do get my name make a split window VW bus and throw that in too!! Seriously I'm sure it's awesome whatever it is and I can guarantee you it's better than what I have right now.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Here's a teaser/progress pic of sorts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I hate it when people post pro stuck on templates probably created in a sketchup program and they're building things to plan and actual dimensions like they know what they're doing type pics. Makes me realize how much of a hack I am.

How do you like the Carter stabilizer Bill? I'm going to probably buy AZWoodys bigger bandsaw soon depending on the deal he gives me and was thinking of getting that for my 14" bandsaw and running a smaller blade permanently. What size blade lives on that thing?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I hate it when people post pro stuck on templates probably created in a sketchup program and they re building things to plan and actual dimensions like they know what they re doing type pics. Makes me realize how much of a hack I am.
> 
> How do you like the Carter stabilizer Bill? I m going to probably buy AZWoodys bigger bandsaw soon depending on the deal he gives me and was thinking of getting that for my 14" bandsaw and running a smaller blade permanently. What size blade lives on that thing?
> 
> - ki7hy


I guess it's ok. Have nothing to really compare it to. I got the BS off of CL and it came with that. I had to buy guides for larger blades. The guy who sold me the saw didn't know where the originals were. LOL

Oh that pro stuck on template was made with E-Z Draw. Some program I downloaded off the net. I sketch stuff with it. I tried drawing lines right on the stock, but I couldn't see the lines :O


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Speaking of sneak peak pics. Here's a sneak peak of why I don't have any real sneak peak pics.

Put some blo on the dinner table top tonight. Will hopefully finish the legs this weekend.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've finished my shop stool and salt & pepper shakers. Butter dish should get wrapped up and posted by the weekend, and then I just have to put away enough tools that I can see the top of my workbench again. The metal bits I need for my project are supposed to arrive tomorrow according to the UPS tracking, so I really will be completely out of excuses for not getting started some time this weekend.

Unless I start some other new project. :/ I do have two windows sitting in the corner of the shop that need to be stripped, fixed, re-glazed, repainted, and then put back up. That could easily buy me another month of procrastination…


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Table top looks great can't wait to see it finished 


> Speaking of sneak peak pics. Here s a sneak peak of why I don t have any real sneak peak pics.
> 
> Put some blo on the dinner table top tonight. Will hopefully finish the legs this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ki7hy


----------



## HokieKen

Man Dave, that table looks AWESOME! I think you've been working on that almost as long as I've been working on my workbench ;-P Can't wait to see the legs. I remember a thread you posted about the joinery and recall thinking that it was going to be pretty darn sexy.

As far as my swap project, I might be changing my mind on what I'm making. What I WANT to make would be great IF I could pull it off on the first try. I'm just not sure I have time to make a boner then have to make a second one though. So I'm thinking I'll fall back to plan B (which is still pretty friggin' cool IMHO) 'cause I would have time to have a second go at it if I screw the first one up. Luckily, the woods I use will be the same for either, the rough sizing I've done is still good for either one and I've got the hardware to do both. So, we'll see… Unfortunately, between now and ship date, I have one free Saturday and two free Sundays. So I'm leery of comitting to a build that will take more than 10-15 hours in case I have to do it twice.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hey Ken, In my opinion I wouldn't put too much pressure on yourself… When woodworking becomes work, it's not fun anymore. I would do something your can bust out, but still push yourself….. Just my two cents


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey Ken, In my opinion I wouldn t put too much pressure on yourself… When woodworking becomes work, it s not fun anymore. I would do something your can bust out, but still push yourself….. Just my two cents
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


No worries Josh, if these swaps weren't fun, you wouldn't see me participating. Even though I don't really have the time to spare, I do it because it's a fun distraction )


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Cool… me too. I only get to work on mine during the weekends, but I'll get it done. Does anyone notice that how when someone finds out that you woodwork. All of the sudden you have a bunch of "could you make me this projects". Just thought it is funny.


----------



## HokieKen

> Cool… me too. I only get to work on mine during the weekends, but I ll get it done. Does anyone notice that how when someone finds out that you woodwork. All of the sudden you have a bunch of "could you make me this projects". Just thought it is funny.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Yeah, but when I educate them on how much wood really costs and how long it really takes to make things for a hobbyist vs. a production shop, they usually just opt for a veneered particle board POS from Walmart. Which suits me just fine, I'd rather make tools and trade them online ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Man Dave, that table looks AWESOME! I think you ve been working on that almost as long as I ve been working on my workbench ;-P Can t wait to see the legs. I remember a thread you posted about the joinery and recall thinking that it was going to be pretty darn sexy.
> 
> - HokieKen


I have been on this for a long time Kenny. Mainly because I've been afraid of doing the legs so last weekend was the do or die weekend on the legs. So I started prepping the cottonwood and I just don't think the original plan is going to work. This tabletop is heavy. Like you wouldn't believe it's that heavy kind of heavy. Red eucalyptus is something like 50% harder than walnut on the Jenka scale so I'm sure you can imagine. The legs were going to be half cottonwood and half eucalyptus (too/bottom) Cottonwood is interesting, like all AZ woods it's got lots of stress fractures and knots and stuff since our trees usually don't get gigantic or a lot of water. I prepped my cottonwood and I just don't think it'll hold the table like it should. It would hold it up but if we ever had to move it, lean against it, any racking, might be a problem. My wife was more concerned than I was so I have to change the design. It's simpler which I guess is good but I did want to show off some cool joinery. I could still do it all with eucalyptus but the old joinery was going to rely on two contrasting woods that needed to be pretty strong. So that's the deal. I should have some legs for this by the end of the day Monday. I'm behind on the swap but I'll definitely make the ship date. Another couple weekends on this and I'll be all in on this swap until it's done. Thanks for the compliments. That was just a coat of blo on the thing. Should do well in the end.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Cool… me too. I only get to work on mine during the weekends, but I ll get it done. Does anyone notice that how when someone finds out that you woodwork. All of the sudden you have a bunch of "could you make me this projects". Just thought it is funny.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh
> 
> Yeah, but when I educate them on how much wood really costs and how long it really takes to make things for a hobbyist vs. a production shop, they usually just opt for a veneered particle board POS from Walmart. Which suits me just fine, I d rather make tools and trade them online ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Yea people don't realize how much hardwood cost. Also since I do everything with hand tools it takes me twice as long as most. Some people don't mind paying and waiting… and I like those people. The other people all want that pallet wood "shabby sheek" thing that I just don't do.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Cool… me too. I only get to work on mine during the weekends, but I ll get it done. Does anyone notice that how when someone finds out that you woodwork. All of the sudden you have a bunch of "could you make me this projects". Just thought it is funny.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh
> 
> Yeah, but when I educate them on how much wood really costs and how long it really takes to make things for a hobbyist vs. a production shop, they usually just opt for a veneered particle board POS from Walmart. Which suits me just fine, I d rather make tools and trade them online ;-P


Wow, I have sure been down that road. Jeff, can you make me "X"? Yea, but it will cost "X" and take me "X" amount of time. That's ok, I'll pass for now.

I do know one thing, if I don't get something going for the swap soon, I am going to be in trouble! I been checking to make sure the "swap enforcers" are not watching outside!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice tabletop, Dave. I'd like to see it when it's done.

I now have all my projects off the workbench and can clean up the tools tomorrow night, freeing me to work on my swap project this weekend. Woohooo!


----------



## TheFridge

"But shabby chic and is what people want!" Is what I was told recently. I told them to go pick up that trash dresser on the corner, paint it, drag it inside, and they're done. I sure as hell ain't doing it.


----------



## papadan

> "But shabby chic and is what people want!" Is what I was told recently. I told them to go pick up that trash dresser on the corner, paint it, drag it inside, and they re done. I sure as hell ain t doing it.
> 
> - TheFridge


Almost the word for word reply I just gave some lady. She wanted me to build her a china cabinet out of pallet wood so it wouldn't cost any more than the glue and nails to assemble it. She don't talk to me anymore, I kind of insulted her. ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea you can't really pay me enough to work with pallets. The labor disassembling them things alone isn't worth it. Not to mention the damage that might(WILL) happen to your tools


----------



## HokieKen

Well I guess the pallett breaker tool I was making for the swap is a no-go then? ;-9


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol


----------



## TheFridge

I would rather waste perfectly good walnut making a mortise and tenon pallet. Than using actual pallet wood in its natural state.


----------



## papadan

Ken, I can use a pallet breaker. I'll make a bunch of pallet wood paddles to use on the people that want pallet wood furniture.


----------



## HokieKen

I think Fridge may be onto the next trend. We have pallet furniture, maybe we should ship it on "fine" pallets. We can call it Irony Furniture.


----------



## jmartel

I have a pallet that I'm storing that my washer/dryer was shipped on. About all it'll be used for is a bonfire though.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

They would have to send me a pallet made of like Ebony, African Blackwood, Wenge, or Rosewood…. or something like that. That would be the only pallet I would attempt to salvage….. lol. If you can't tell I really hate pallets…. lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man now I have to start over :O Wood snobs LOL There's always the push stick thingy I made. At least that's pine and MDF LOL


----------



## HokieKen

> I do know one thing, if I don t get something going for the swap soon, I am going to be in trouble! I been checking to make sure the "swap enforcers" are not watching outside!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


They'll be coming around with the pallet police sometime in the next week or two ;-0


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol… I don't have anything against pallet wood per say. The wood that comes off them is great. I just wont get it off them… lol


----------



## TheFridge

I like shipping dunnage. Specifically elm or white oak large bore pipe spacers used on rail cars. My pops got a bunch of them. 4×4 and wide as a rail car with nails at the ends. Good stuff. Found what I think is red maple as well. Real fine grain stuff. Think it was dunnage for metal building components.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Heading to Deano hardwoods now Fridge. Love that place


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah buddy. I picked up some leapardwood, argentine lignum and some padauk for what I'd consider to be recents prices the only time I could make it over there. Work rarely sends me that way anymore unfortunately.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea sometimes they have really good prices on specific species of wood. Just kind of have to keep an eye out. Today I just picked up a little Sapele and Cherry


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Yea sometimes they have really good prices on specific species of wood. Just kind of have to keep an eye out. Today I just picked up a little Sapele and Cherry
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


could this be a hint ??? Sapele and Cherry possibly :<)) 
oh and I found something else to make …now to find right piece of metal :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Nice tabletop, Dave. I d like to see it when it s done.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks but it'll never be done at the rate I'm going. 

Great Tony! Keep building. Josh is giving you my name. Bahahahaha!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Might be a hint… Might not… lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER

DO NOT GIVE HIM MY NAME….... he will be very disappointed ….. LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He's giving me Kenny's name so I can send my Etsy bought t-track don't worry about that. You'll have my name. Lol

On a serious note, why would I be disappointed but someone else wouldn't be?? I doubt anyone would be from looking at your projects buddy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I guess we are our own worst critic :<))


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is what my wife tells me. I pretty much hate everything I make…... lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's all of us I think.


----------



## papadan

I hate everything I make that I can't keep! All this time and energy and I have to give it away. ;-(


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea I figured that is kind of how we all felt…. Well most of us…. LOL


----------



## HokieKen

Everything I make is awesome. I don't know what's wrong with you guys.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'm shooting for above adequate


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm counting on my etsy seller.


----------



## builtinbkyn

One more teaser and guess the wood


----------



## HokieKen

Paduak?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That was my guess Kenny but I'm bad at that usually.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I would say Bubinga or maybe Sapele, but I just bought some Sapele so maybe I just have that on the brain.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Winner winner for Josh! It does look a bit like sapele though, but maybe that's just the lighting.


----------



## PoohBaah

Well I have finally sourced/ dug out my rough lumber for one of my builds.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Everything I make is awesome. I don t know what s wrong with you guys.


They don't have enough T-track in their lives, Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Amen Dave!

Here's a teaser for y'all. Wood hasn't moved since last weekend so I'm hoggin' out the waste


----------



## papadan

*LOOKS LIKE PALLET WOOD…........ RUN FOR IT!!!!!!!!* ;-()


> Well I have finally sourced/ dug out my rough lumber for one of my builds.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## PoohBaah

Dang it Papadan you are on to me. I was trying to sneak some pallet wood into the swap. Just kidding this is walnut that I milled from my wife's family farm here in Indiana.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I love working with Walnut, it's one of my favorites


----------



## TheFridge

One day. I will French polish a pallet


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

There is a pallet shop no more then five minuets from my house. I have often thought of stopping there. (Even more since I bought a planer). From one bin you can fill your truck with scraps for $10.00 and another bin fill it for free. Trick is the wood is fresh, not nailed and not been soaked in chemical "X" while in shipment. (I guess the good stuff goes into pallets). Years ago I paid a guy to remove three trees that were hanging over my house, silver maples, and he asked if I wanted the wood. I had no use for it at the time. He cut the logs into 6-8 foot lengths, put them on a trailer and took them to the pallet shop who also paid him for the wood. Guess he got paid twice. I hear the shop will take any wood so it's hard to tell what is there.


----------



## PoohBaah

In what part of the country is this mysterious pallet factory located?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I think he means this place :<))


----------



## HokieKen

That's definitely in Jeff's neck of the woods, cause it's in mine too.

Jeff, if that stuff doesn't have nails in it and is untreated, that could be a killer place for getting som good stock for tools and shop stuff!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes Ken my wife's family is from Grundy Va. and Jeff said he use to work there …small world :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, Jeff just got released from the prison down there a couple months ago )

(Jeff is a recently retired prison gaurd for anyone who doesn't know)


----------



## jeffswildwood

All of the above is correct! But the pallet shop is Bradshaw pallets. Located at Whitley Branch Rd, Tazewell, VA 24651. From my house, no more then five minuets drive. Three to the lake. I bet the wood is stuff they don't use for pallets, (for what ever reason) but I bet there is a place there where they keep the primo wood. The good stuff! Where they hide the walnut, cherry and maple. Just my hunch.  My wife has stopped there, but I have yet to go by. Maybe it's time!!


> Yeah, Jeff just got released from the prison down there a couple months ago )
> (Jeff is a recently retired prison gaurd for anyone who doesn t know)
> - HokieKen


Since I retired March 1st I have really made the saw dust! *Loving the non stressful life*. So far I completed the trash can holder, the fire axe gift, two post office door banks and a collectables box. Paid my entry fee for an upcoming craft fair and started building an inventory of (so far) 5 bird feeders, (with my Sons art work), 2 jewelry boxes of gummy cherry and walnut and 2 log cabin bird houses. Just a start. Not to mention push mowing four yards. But I better get my a** busy and get a good swap item (or two) started! The clock is ticking.


----------



## HokieKen

Good for you Jeff, keep moving and having fun. Keeps you young!


----------



## Boatman53

We joke about pallets, but here is a link to a guitar made by Taylor from a pallet. Compete with an inlay of a forklift as a tribute to its heritage.

http://www.guitaradventures.com/taylor-pallet-guitar-story

Jim


----------



## TheFridge

Awesome. If they had glued it up and distressed it I would have probably vomited.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't get me wrong, I've used lots of reclaimed wood. What I dislike is furniture that still looks like a pallet. But thats my opinion… to each his own!


----------



## TheFridge

Agreed


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I also agree


----------



## papadan

Kidding my ass, you Hoosiers will use anything and call it Walnut! ;-) Kinda like us Hillbillies! LOL


> Dang it Papadan you are on to me. I was trying to sneak some pallet wood into the swap. Just kidding this is walnut that I milled from my wife s family farm here in Indiana.
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## HokieKen

Okay since the thread went dead, I gotta topic I've been pondering…

How do you get to your final surface prior to finishing? Sanding? Scraping? Planing? Right off the saw/planer/jointer?

I'm curious 'cause the swap tools I've received always have top-notch finishing. So I'm curious what everyone thinks is the best way to achieve those results. Personally I usually go a few passes with a smoothing plane then, if it needs it, use scrapers.


----------



## TheFridge

Ditto. I don't scrape unless I have to. But I usually have to.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is the exact same thing I do Ken. I have always had good results doing that. On some species of wood, I will go over it with a damp cloth to pre raise the grain. Then I will sand over it with 320 grit paper.


----------



## PoohBaah

I agree with the sand, wet wipe then sand again. I have never tried to scrape, mostly Bc I don't own one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Depending on the wood and the surface, maple, walnut, oak, cherry get sanded to 320, danish oil, allow to dry, then sand at 600 then danish oil again. Dry, then paste waxed.


----------



## jmartel

The biggest difference in finishing is after you prep it how you want, put 2-3 coats on, then sand with a 400 or 600 grit piece of paper to level it out before putting another coat or two on. Then I usually hit it with #0000 steel wool and paste wax and it turns out nice.


----------



## builtinbkyn

You mean this has to look pretty? :O


----------



## jeffswildwood

Now using pine boards is another story for me. Sand up the grits, 120, 150, then 220. Stain with choice of color. Allow to dry completely then three coats of polyurethane. Between each coat allow to dry and sand lightly with 320. Surly I'm not the only one who builds with pine boards am I?


----------



## PoohBaah

I truly prefer to work with pine pallet wood. It has the most character.



> Now using pine boards is another story for me. Sand up the grits, 120, 150, then 220. Stain with choice of color. Allow to dry completely then three coats of polyurethane. Between each coat allow to dry and sand lightly with 320. Surly I m not the only one who builds with pine boards am I?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## papadan

I've never seen Pine pallet wood, all pallets I've ever seen were rough hardwoods. As for finishing, I use scrappers when I can and then go to 600 when needed. I use an oil to pop the grain and then Poly or Tru oil as a finish.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I'm nowhere near being ready to scrape or sand yet but I did get a little shaping in this evening. I even printed out some of those super professional templates and glued them on to show Dave how awesome I am ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I attempt to plane (or spokeshave) to finish. Scraper to touch up if I have been fighting the grain and losing. Sandpaper if I'm just not getting there with the edged tools (which happens more often than I'd like).

But I also sand if I'm shellacking or varnishing. 800 or 1200 grit before the last coat of violin varnish. Maybe some rotten stone between coats of shellac when I think I need to try to figure that out again. One of these years I'll get it right.

Tools and tool handles get a couple coats of BLO and paste wax. Maybe some light sandpaper if I have a spot that doesn't feel good to the hand, but I'd rather avoid that if possible and just let wear put a nice finish on things over time.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Well I m nowhere near being ready to scrape or sand yet but I did get a little shaping in this evening. I even printed out some of those super professional templates and glued them on to show Dave how awesome I am ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny are you working on your bench while it's upside down? :O


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Show off!


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny are you working on your bench while it s upside down? :O
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Good eye Bill. I was wondering if anyone would notice that  My bench is still under construction and I'm in the process of fitting the M&T joints for the legs so I have it upside down on my old bench. Sucker's way too heavy for me to be flipping it every time I need my vise so I've just been using it upside down.


----------



## Babieca

> I agree with the sand, wet wipe then sand again. I have never tried to scrape, mostly Bc I don t own one.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Whoever gets Poobaah in the swap knows what to make.


----------



## PoohBaah

I would love to try out some scrapers.

Also here is one of those awesome pine pallets we use where I work.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Do I see a strip of golden brown third slat back?


> I would love to try out some scrapers.
> 
> Also here is one of those awesome pine pallets we use where I work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoohBaah


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Look at 4th one back then …...hard to see turning my head to the left …..LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

We get lots of pine pallets here too. Mostly pine I would say. Some oak and maple too.


----------



## PoohBaah

That is some of that Indiana walnut that Papadan was referring to earlier.



> Do I see a strip of golden brown third slat back?
> 
> I would love to try out some scrapers.
> 
> Also here is one of those awesome pine pallets we use where I work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoohBaah
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Progress picture due date is fast approaching. I hope everyone has gotten moving… lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER

do we send them to you Josh ?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Progress picture due date is fast approaching. I hope everyone has gotten moving… lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


OMG, reality check!


----------



## waho6o9

Oops:

- Progress picture: May 31, 2017

A couple of weekends, lets go chop chop bali bali


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm just waiting on my etsy order to ship and I'll have pics.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol, yea Etsy pretty slow sometimes.

Gr8 - you send them to the same email as registration


----------



## papadan

I guess I need to check out Etsy, make a list for the next swap! NOT!!!!!! Those Etsy hacks got no talent at all, takes a true LJ to make anything worth owning! .................what was that etsy address?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Two whole weekends between now and progress pics being due. No need to panic until Memorial Day, at least. Right?


----------



## papadan

I want to know what is meant by "progress pic" all I have is finished products.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Two whole weekends between now and progress pics being due. No need to panic until Memorial Day, at least. Right?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I plan to start and likely finish my swap stuff Memorial Day weekend. I have 4 days off and will be done with my table by then except maybe coats of finish but that's not a lot of time each day. I have purchased some metal bits to go with my swap project just in case I had some time in between things to start. I'm looking forward to the build. Just need to make the wife happy first.


----------



## TheFridge

That only takes me 2 mins leaving the rest of the time for me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

2 mins to build a table. Damn Fridge, I'm so over my head in this one.


----------



## papadan

> That only takes me 2 mins leaving the rest of the time for me.
> 
> - TheFridge


Just spit coffee all over my laptop…...........Actually takes you 2 whole minutes nowadays, must be a youngster! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

My wife and I just had our 9th anniversary. So best case… it takes me 9.1 years to make her happy. (I kid, she is a wonderful woman)

Well, I'm already onto my second build without even finishing the first. There was something in my design that was gnawing at me that I wanted to change but I was past the point that I could. Well, last night I decided that I wouldn't ever be happy with it like it was and definitely wouldn't been happy sending it to a fellow LJ! Good news is that I only had to remake 2 of the parts. Bad news is they were the 2 most complex pieces and were the ones I used my best wood for :-( Oh well, I had a feeling this one would require 2 shots.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's why I'm planning to build three, Kenny. One for the fireplace, one for me, and one for the swap. If all goes well, I have a spare for a future trade.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> I want to know what is meant by "progress pic" all I have is finished products.
> 
> - papadan


Well if your project is finished, That is your progress. So you just send in a pic of your completed project


----------



## TheFridge

You could always send a pic of t track. That'll satisfy the masses


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol… I think everyone has gotten as much mileage out of that T-track that anyone ever could.


----------



## papadan

Josh, how about I send you a picture of the wooden crate the project is in? ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That works…. it is only a way for us to verify some progress is being made. We don't want anyone to get stiffed once it comes time to ship. Since you are already done, I'm not too worried about that… LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Lol… I think everyone has gotten as much mileage out of that T-track that anyone ever could.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Challenge accepted!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Josh, how about I send you a picture of the wooden crate the project is in? ;-)
> 
> - papadan


You should have pics of your finished project for the project post that follows the swap no?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yes that is correct Dave


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Josh, how about I send you a picture of the wooden crate the project is in? ;-)
> 
> - papadan


NOW i am worried ….my 3 to 4 items will all fit in a box …..if it fits it ships box …..should I keep getting more grey hairs ? or NO WORRRIES :<))


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

No worries….. everyone is differnet…. lol


----------



## PoohBaah

Well I ordered the last of the hardware I needed today. Hopeful to get some shop time tomorrow or saturday. It all depends on the weather, we are still trying to get all the crops in the fields. Hopefully mother nature will cooperate.


----------



## papadan

I had to build a crate because my Louisville slugger mallet is too long for a regular box. ;-()


> Josh, how about I send you a picture of the wooden crate the project is in? ;-)
> 
> - papadan
> 
> NOW i am worried ….my 3 to 4 items will all fit in a box …..if it fits it ships box …..should I keep getting more grey hairs ? or NO WORRRIES :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## HokieKen

> Lol… I think everyone has gotten as much mileage out of that T-track that anyone ever could.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


The wonders of T-track are infinite. That's like saying you've seen all the boobs you could ever want to.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

In the words of Ron White "once you've seen one boob, you want to see them all"


----------



## papadan

Unless you're an ass man! ;-()


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Even an ass man wants to see all the boobs. Unless you're talking about a man who swings the other way type of ass man. Then you have a point.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

For the record, Kenny started it.


----------



## papadan

No swinging the other way, just can't see the front looking at the back! ;-) They do make nice handles though, at least from what I remember. ;-(


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh I wasn't suggesting you swung the other way Dan. Hope you didn't take that wrong.


----------



## papadan

No problem, just watching my back for some of the jokers on this site! LOL


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hey guys my Recipe Box http://lumberjocks.com/projects/319057
Project made it to LJ sites top 3 projects. I never had that happen before. Kind of cool.


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey guys my Recipe Box http://lumberjocks.com/projects/319057
> Project made it to LJ sites top 3 projects. I never had that happen before. Kind of cool.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Awesome Josh! I commented on there but I'll just say again how cool the bent spoon is. Definitely have to keep that in mind for something. I would make a recipe box but I digitized my Mom and my Grandma a few years ago and they'd laugh me out of the room if I suggested they go back to index cards


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I didn't see it. You are on my "buddies" list so I should have received an email when you posted that I thought. I don't always get a chance to go look at every section of the site anymore.

Either way, I agree with Kenny. I'll keep the spoon in mind as well. Creative. Great looking dovetails too.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all know what they say… "Once you go T-Track, you never go back!"


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I should post more of my projects I imagine but I've been lucky enough to get top 3 on the couple I've posted and would hate to risk my streak!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got a couple top threes with the projects I finished up to clear the bench for the swap project. I'm pretty sure it was entirely due to the spalted elm I was using, which is just gorgeous. Wish it was strong enough to use in the swap project.

For my next project, maybe I'll just do a cube of that elm with BLO and post that. Maybe put a piece of T-track on top to get Kenny's vote.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

There's a voting system?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not sure how it works, but more "favorites" doesn't seem to hurt.


----------



## HokieKen

Best I can figure, it's a combination of number of views and number of comments. I'm not sure exactly how it's figured. I don't put a whole lotta stock in it anyway, I've seen some projects I didn't really think deserved top 3 and others that should have been but weren't. That being said, it's still nice to see your work up there when you do make it


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Hey guys my Recipe Box http://lumberjocks.com/projects/319057
> Project made it to LJ sites top 3 projects. I never had that happen before. Kind of cool.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh
> 
> Awesome Josh! I commented on there but I ll just say again how cool the bent spoon is. Definitely have to keep that in mind for something. I would make a recipe box but I digitized my Mom and my Grandma a few years ago and they d laugh me out of the room if I suggested they go back to index cards
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Ken, my mom and grandma have no idea how digital stuff works. They are troglodytes when it comes to electronics. The whole cloud thing freaks them out, but yea, if they knew how to work it. That would be the way to go


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've wondered how it works too and think the number of views and comments take the cake. What I have noticed is any shop jig, tool, or appliance will almost always get you a top 3 because we all geek out on that stuff I guess.

I'll probably post this table I'm building when it's done. It's been a struggle working this red eucalyptus. I should actually finish all the pieces this weekend and get some assembly done I think. Then there will be days of putting finish on. So it should be done in another week and a half I imagine if I get out there every night and put more finish on. We'll see if a lowly dining room table makes the grade.

On a side note. I bought some metal for my swap project and changed my mind. I still need metal but now I need different metal so I'm going to go pick that up Monday or next Saturday to get started. My first project might still get made as a bonus but it wasn't challenging enough for me and the idea is to challenge myself more. So wish me luck, metal work isn't my normal digs.


----------



## JayT

> I ve wondered how it works too and think the number of views and comments take the cake. What I have noticed is any shop jig, tool, or appliance will almost always get you a top 3 because we all geek out on that stuff I guess.
> 
> - ki7hy


It's some kind of points system with Favorites > comments > views, all added up over the first 24 hours after something is posted. That's why you see so many shop jigs in Top 3-they are favorited a lot because others want to build and use them. It's also why some really great projects don't make Top 3, because others aren't planning to recreate them due to a variety of reasons, such as the difficulty of construction.

If you see a project you feel is deserving, make a comment and add it to your favorites. That will help boost the points and then if you don't want to build the project, just remove it from your favorites a day or two later.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah and some people get top 3 on a project then their project post mysteriously disappears (JayT). I would presume for some sort of patent app related reason?


----------



## JayT

> Yeah and some people get top 3 on a project then their project post mysteriously disappears (JayT). I would presume for some sort of patent app related reason?
> 
> - HokieKen


Multi-million dollar lawsuit for patent infringement. Can't say any more until it's all resolved.

I wish.

No clue what happened to the project. One day I tried to go to the page to show it to someone else and got an error. Looking deeper, even the post that had the project card in the swap thread vanished. I've reached out to Cricket and she said that someone was going to look into it. That was a week ago and haven't heard anything, so don't know if they haven't been able to find and correct the issue or if it's just low priority.

Crazy part is that there is still a project card in the Modern American Hand Tool thread that was left alone and Google comes up with results but the links are broken.

Worst case, I'll have to post it again. Probably won't make Top 3 the second time, though. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Well I be. I tried to go look at it the other day and found it was missing. I thought sure someone had approached you about buying the design and had asked you to have it taken down. I'd almost be willing to bet you could get another top 3 out of it though!


----------



## papadan

Yo Josh, I only do steak and shrimp on the Barbie, if you get my name, I don't want no damn recipe box, even if it does have a cool spoon handle! ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

No problem papadan, I don't consider a recipe box a tool…. lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

There was en error here several months ago. Many projects vanished. The title was there but the pics were gone. Several of my projects, new and old, disappeared. Several of us worked with cricket and over time the problem was resolved, (I hope). The problem was I had to go back into each "broken" project file, edit and repost the project pics. Many people did not have back up pics or no longer visit here to do that so there are many "vanished" projects. Here is an example, lumberjock Ellen from years ago project page, http://lumberjocks.com/Ellen/projects. If you look, her project "Flame box" is missing. But if you enter the project file you get this, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/9113. If you try to zoom the pictures, you get nothing. Look on her second page of projects and two more are missing. Many project posts were worse then that. Just a blank. You get all the text, comments but *no* pics! I have not heard of this happening recently though, I thought it was fixed.


----------



## JayT

I got hit on that issue, too, and had to reload some pics. On this one, nothing is there any more, not in my projects or anywhere else. No title, no pics, nothing. It's like it didn't even happen, so I guess Mark Kornell never really got that plane and it was all a figment of our imaginations. Maybe the result of an MiB type neuralzyer.

Cricket was wondering if it happened when the site went down a couple weeks ago, as the project was still up the when I checked a month or so ago, but no one knows for sure. I think there are some other projects missing that were posted at the same time, as well, but am not certain about that.

Here's a copy of the project widget from another thread that is still there, but if you click on it, you just get a Page Not Found error.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> On a side note. I bought some metal for my swap project and changed my mind. I still need metal but now I need different metal so I m going to go pick that up Monday or next Saturday to get started. My first project might still get made as a bonus but it wasn t challenging enough for me and the idea is to challenge myself more. So wish me luck, metal work isn t my normal digs.


Good luck, Dave. I'll also be using some metal in my project. But I spent yesterday walking around Handworks and now have at least two or three ideas for how I *don't* want to do my swap project. And I did pick up a fat bastard of a rasp (12" 6tpi from Gramercy Tools) which I'm going to need in order to do some of the shaping I want to do without resorting to power tools (my previous thought was using a friend's belt sander to zero in on the right shape), so that's progress of a sort, right? I was doing *research*, not just indulging in tool-porn, right?


----------



## HokieKen

Metal's a lot easier than wood to work with once you have a little experience. There's no grain to read, no hidden knots and the little bit it changes with heat is imperceptible. Of course the downside is that working with it extensively requires some pretty expensive toys;-p


----------



## PoohBaah

So my saturday in the shop was cancelled since my father in law and I went and picked up this beauty just out side of St. Louis. it was 4.5 hr drive each way and that is without the rain.


----------



## papadan

Where's the beauty, all I see is a Fu**ed Over Rebuilt Dodge. On a trailer because it was Found On the Road Dead. Shop time is more valuable than that thing! ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

more like….... *F*irst *O*n *R*ace *D*ay …..... papa probably pushes his Chevy home…. LOL :<))


----------



## papadan

Tony, my friend….. First On Race Day into the pits! I love Chevy but actually own 2 Dodges, magnum truck and a Nitro SUV. When I wear out the truck it will be rebuilt into a Ford just for you! ;-()


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, I'm not working on my swap project or a Ford but figured I would get this back to wood working while I wait for some glue to dry.

My dining room table leg's feet or the top part of the leg, all four are the same blank anyway. Here's two and have two more to glue up. I need more space.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think you need a few more clamps on that, Dave. I can see a little wood peeking out. 

I did some woodworking today too. Built a little shelf to hold my razor and shaving brush in the spare bathroom (which I've been using because the shower drain in the main one is backed up). Managed to avoid starting on my swap project for another day. Apparently the idea floating around my brain isn't *quite* ready to hatch yet.


----------



## HokieKen

I was thinking the same thing about those clamps. Guess Dave don't want them things getting loose.

I got a couple unexpected hours of shop time and made good progress on my swap tool. Enough that I'm confident it's gonna work as intended. Probably the last of my shop time for a while but the pressure's off now so I'm feeling good


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah, you guys ever work with Katalox? Beautiful wood but it smells like crap when you cut and plane it :-{


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Clamp envy doesn't look good on either of you. Just sayin'

I'm hoping for a really successful shop swap project weekend next weekend. I have 4 days off and should be able to get several hours in. Hopefully it goes well. I'm definitely pushing myself on the project this time.


----------



## papadan

Just installing and removing all those clamps is too much work for me! You building a Walnut and Maple striped table?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Eucalyptus and cottonwood. I wish it were walnut, it would be easier.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's what they look like now.










Even pulled out the laser for a custom message from dad on the bottom of the table. They'll probably never know it's there. Lol


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Looking great Dave, can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## HokieKen

Those woods look nice together Dave. Looking forward to seeing the joinery. I'm pretty sure you're gonna need to use some T-track though. Somewhere. For something.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks guys. The joinery won't be anything special like I wanted. The old idea would rely on the cottonwood to heft the very heavy top and I just don't think it's capable enough so now it's just Plane old legs on a trestle table. All mortise and tenon. Definitely not exciting like I wanted. I could have switched up the cottonwood but I already built benches for this table and the seats are cottonwood slabs with eucalyptus frames beneath them for support.

So it is what it is.

I just built a quick and dirty tenon jig for the tablesaw and used T-track for it so there you go Kenny.

Here's those same feet now. You can see the spalting in the cottonwood. Hence part of why it's not strong enough.


----------



## HokieKen

I had a feeling you'd need some t-track. I like the geometry of the trestles. How'd you cut the radii?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It was a very complicated process of measuring starting points and the tracing the green thing in the picture to connect them. Then the bandsaw 1/4" blade.

A sneak peak of the very rough tenon jig in the back. That might be my swap project, might not be.


----------



## jeffswildwood

woodworkjosh and everyone. What I was afraid would happen, has. I seem to have overextended myself a bit and will have to drop out of the swap. Even retired I have just took on too much and as of now don't even have a hint of a progress pic. I hate to do this but the ideas seem to be hard for me to come up with and just can't get a good start. Maybe a case of "woodworkers block", between that and everything else I committed to. I'll still keep an eye on here and can't wait to see what gets made this time. Sorry guys!!


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. I thought maybe you cut one then used it with a pattern bit in the router to make 'em match. I was gonna see what bit you use that was that long. Guess the answer is "none" ;-)

From the pictures, I would have swore that was a blue radius instead of a green one.


----------



## HokieKen

No worries Jeff. Hate to see you go but I'd rather see you drop out than be stressed over it. There'll be plenty more swaps for you in the future!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea Jeff sorry to see you go. I will remove your name from the swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dang Jeff. Sorry man. You will be missed.

Yeah Kenny I get the blue and green confused all the time. Unless I have them in front of me I just never know and always ponder what people use. 

Because it's funny, these are the only colors I have in the shop.


----------



## HokieKen

That is funny Dave 

Jeff, FWIW… If figuring out what to make is what's holding you back, I'll tell ya now, I'd be tickled to get a mallet and/or marking gauge like you made for Norm in the last swap. I know we all want to do something new but ain't nothing wrong with making the same thing you made last time!


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all wanna see a teaser AND the prettiest damn thing you've seen all day?










Upside down no less. Too bad, too big a PITA to fix it :->


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, FWIW… If figuring out what to make is what s holding you back, I ll tell ya now, I d be tickled to get a mallet and/or marking gauge like you made for Norm in the last swap. I know we all want to do something new but ain t nothing wrong with making the same thing you made last time!
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I actually had thoughts of that very thing. Only make the "new and improved" version.  I just stretched my time too thin.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think I might have to drop out if Jeff drops out.


----------



## HokieKen

If Jeff and Dave drop out, I'm dropping out too. If I drop out, Josh has to drop out too.

See what you did Jeff!? ;-9


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry to see you go, Jeff, Hope you can hang in, Dave. I finally got started and planed two sides of a chunk of 8/4 red oak flat and perpendicular with a bench plane, then ripped it with a hand saw, and used up a coping saw blade cutting pretty curves in it. One more evening like this one, and I might have a progress pic.

It won't be as pretty as Kenny's birdhouse, but then I don't have any t-track, so I'm handicapped…


----------



## papadan

Sorry to lose you Jeff. Kenny, another picture like that and you wont have to quit, we'll kick you out! ;-()


----------



## jeffswildwood

Darn, I had no intention to causing a chain reaction! :0


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

No one else is allowed to drop out. Everyone will make something phenomenal….. LOL . Just kidding guys. We will miss you Jeff. Hopefully we all can make some nice stuff for you to look at


----------



## HokieKen

No worries, this build is going way too smooth and turning out way too good for me to drop out now. Unless of course it turns out REALLY good and I decide to keep it…



> It won t be as pretty as Kenny s birdhouse, but then I don t have any t-track, so I m handicapped…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You can't use t-track with birdhouses - they think it's a latrine.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> You can t use t-track with birdhouses - they think it s a latrine.


So you're saying that eye looking through the hole is not Seymour Butts? 

Sorry. Guess I was confused. Newbie and all.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> No worries, this build is going way too smooth and turning out way too good for me to drop out now. Unless of course it turns out REALLY good and I decide to keep it…
> 
> - HokieKen


You aren't building two Kenny? I know I am. My first attempt at something new usually doesn't go perfect so I need to do it a second time. I'm really hoping mine goes smooth as well, but like I said before, this is a big stretch for me on this one. I'm still hoping to get a good bonus gift in as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Not building 2 at the same time. I've never designed, built or even used what I'm making. So I didn't think it wise to build 2 at once. If I were using cheaper wood, I probably would have but I didn't want to end up scrapping a bunch of good wood. I have done doubles on all my metal work and ordered hardware for another one though. Throwing a second one together won't take long if I like it as much as I think I will.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Y all wanna see a teaser AND the prettiest damn thing you ve seen all day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upside down no less. Too bad, too big a PITA to fix it :->
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, working on an upside down bench has you confused?

I'm done with the main project - two of them. One for the swap and one for moi! Not sure which one to send yet though. They have slight differences in design.

Waiting on some material to be delivered for the add on. Neither of these tools I've made before. One I've never used before. The second should be interesting to make and smoldering hot!

Now where did I put that fire extinguished? :O


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Kenny, working on an upside down bench has you confused?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Bahahahaha!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

There's no shortage of things that confuse me. Truth be told, I've been working with my bench upside down for so long now, I'm probably gonna have a seizure when I finally get it flipped back over.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well my only goal in life is to finish my table before you finish your bench. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

You'll beat me no doubt. As soon as I can get the stretchers milled and cut and get them M&T into the legs, all I'll have to do is drawbore all the joints to get it to a working state. I can add the leg vise and shelf after that. Not likely to happen in the next few weeks though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think so, I'm on the home stretch. I just need the 1.5" stretcher pieces that go between the two uprights on each leg so two tiny little 1.5" pieces to hold the trestle and then some long stretchers for the top. I have them cut but not to exact size. My trestle is live edge and haven't completely decided where I'm going to cut the notch for it to put with the legs. That will determine the long stretchers for the top of the legs to connect the two (if any of this made sense). So I have 4 small mortise and tenons left. The timely bit I have right now is filling the cracks and such with the bronze filler I'm using. I have pieces all over the place drying with filler and will add more tonight that will hopefully top it off. Then lots of sanding excess epoxy. After that I can put it together and make decisions on the trestle and stuff. I have about a half a day of real work left on it, sanding and finish can be done after work throughout the week this week and next.

It'll be done this weekend. And hopefully a good portion of the main surprise swap item as well.


----------



## papadan

I only built one of the swap projects. I personally think it is about the coolest tool I've seen, but there ain't no damn way I would use it for anything, and it's too nice to just look at! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I got far enough today to know which of the three copies of my swap project is "the one to learn from my mistakes on." Haven't figured out which one I get to keep and which one goes to the lucky recipient yet, but that should become clear soon enough, though.


----------



## TheFridge

I need to get some bearing to make fidget spinners. Oops. I spilled the beans.

If I ever make a fidget spinner. Shoot me.

Edit: actually, I might build one so I can name project please shoot me now.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I agree Fridge those things have gotten ridiculous


----------



## HokieKen

I'm trying to figure out how to weaponize fidget spinners.


----------



## r33tc0w

Here's my teaser:


----------



## TheFridge

I think I'm gonna make some rustic fidget spinners out of pallet wood


----------



## papadan

Make sure the pallet was from a chemical plant, those things are stupid.


----------



## r33tc0w

I guess if you left the nails in them that would weaponize them XD


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That's the perfect idea for pallet wood… lol


----------



## HokieKen

It's been about 2 years since I've found any good deals on Craigslist around here. Then a couple of weeks ago, I picked up 4 Freud industrial blades (1 new, 3 freshly sharpened) for my tablesaw and 2 japanese saws for $80. Then yesterday I see an ad. Turned out it was the same dude I bought the blades from. Scored this for $90:










Hopefully I'll like it and keep it but if not, I should be able to make a little $. With all the add-ons, Amazon price is about $400 )


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Wow that is a score


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WISH WE had great deals like that here …....GRATZ :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> WISH WE had great deals like that here …....GRATZ :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


They are few and far between around here. I check CL at least once a day. Usually 4 or 5 times. When a good deal on something I may actually want does pop up, somebody almost always beats me to it. I didn't exactly steal this but it is something I've wanted for a while that I probably would have never bought at new prices.


----------



## ToddJB

I missed the memo on this swap…. sigh…

Excited to see what ya'll come up with.


----------



## r33tc0w

Never too late Todd!


----------



## HokieKen

Still a week until progress pics are due Todd…


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea Todd if you think you can make it for the progress pic, I'll let you in.


----------



## ToddJB

No way, no how. It takes me a week just to decide what I'm going to eat for breakfast - but thanks for the offer, gents.

(Maple & Brown Sugar Instant Oatmeal for those of you that can't handle the unknown)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

No problem Todd, just thought we'd offer


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just sent a progress pic to Josh to I don't forget to do it over the holiday weekend. Having this week off made for a ton of progress.


----------



## HokieKen

I sent my pic a few days ago for the same reason. I also felt I was about as far along as I could get without giving away exactly what it is. This way if Josh happens to get my name, at least he'll still have a little bit of a surprise 

Todd - I imagine the next swap will probably launch sometime in the July/August time frame. Maybe if you start planning now, you'll be ready by then. If you're not too busy with oatmeal I mean. ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't have any progress yet so no pics for me but I think when I do send him a pic it might be pretty vague. Last swap Kenny sent me his progress pic and I had no clue what it was and he wouldn't say. Kind of kept the fun alive on that hence why I made fun of him for t-track the whole time. But in the end his project was a pretty damn useful tool. One I plan to build myself when I get a chance. So Josh still won't know what I'm doing unless he makes a good guess at it. Of course, that's IF I get any progress done this weekend!

Going to the metal shop Saturday morning. I love that place even though I'm the total out of my wheel house noob there.


----------



## builtinbkyn

So how do you send a progress pic without totally giving it away? :O


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I ruined the surprise for Josh. But then I'm far enough along that there will almost certainly be a surprise addition, so that can be surprising. or I'll throw in a mallet. Nobody expects a mallet, right?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

It just depends how far into the progress you are builtinbkyn


----------



## jmartel

> Nobody expects a mallet, right?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


They do if it's made out of T-track.


----------



## ToddJB

I'll probably be thinking about lunch in July, Kenny


----------



## builtinbkyn

> It just depends how far into the progress you are builtinbkyn
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Well the main project is finished and ready to ship  Any pics will certainly give it away. Hey, you probably get the pick of the lot seeing all the pics LOL Well heck you took this on so why not  I'll send you my push stick thingy as special compensation LOL


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol thanks builtinbkyn, yea it is just one of the downfalls about moderating one of these things, but I think everyone should take a turn moderating if they are going to participate in these swaps.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually as the swap moderator you're given a spreadsheet that auto assigns everyone including yourself so you don't really get the pick of the bunch unless you manipulate things that way I guess. I had my wife do it last swap so I wasn't tempted and so I could assure everyone it was honest. She was hoping I would get JayT's plane (she loved all of the progress pics) so I thought she would rig it but she didn't. There were so many I would have been happy with that it didn't matter anyway.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is funny you said that Dave, I planned on having my wife do the scramble too. I haven't let her see any of the pics so she will not be swayed either way


----------



## HokieKen

That's funny Todd, I was thinking about July during lunch. I had oatmeal.


----------



## builtinbkyn

OK pics sent


----------



## HokieKen

As far as assigning names goes, I made that spreadsheet to randomize the assignments last fall during the layout swap. Honestly before that, people may have been picking their sender based on progress pics. Far as I'm concerned, nothing wrong with that - if you take on running the swap, you earned it. I just felt like random assignment was an easy way to do it and be fair.

If I ever moderate another one, I'm just going to send everyone a random name and MY address :-}


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea I thought about that too Ken, but I also like the idea of just keeping it random for everyone including me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would have had no problem ethically picking the one I wanted. There were too many choices though. Honestly there was only one I "needed" more than wanted and I actually ended up with that but if I had to actually pick one??? I don't know if I could have. The wife would have probably talked me into JayTs I suppose. But honestly, it was the only surprise I got out of it so I just let the universe do the bidding.

If you picked Josh I don't think anyone would argue. I wouldn't. There's going to be lots of nice things as usual.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

For the record, Kenny isn't moderating another one.

Also, thanks for the spreadsheet Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

> Going to the metal shop Saturday morning. I love that place even though I m the total out of my wheel house noob there.
> 
> - ki7hy


Well when you get there, it's a Machine Shop, not a metal shop - that should keep you from looking like such a newb ;-)

Is this like a community shop where you can go do your own work or are you just hiring someone to do work for you?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No it is a metal shop. Like a shop that sells metal. Not a shop like our wood shops or a machinist shop (I know I'm talking to a machinist with you Kenny). LOL

I plan to do the work myself. It's not hard work I don't think but I've never done it so we will see. I definitely wouldn't hire it out, I don't think that would be in the spirit of the shop. I might have to weld something small but I'm going to try and avoid it because I'm not the best at it. My cheap HF welder just fixes stuff around the house. That's all I have it for. The wife wants new fence doors though so I'll use it for that and square tube.

My teaser would be "files" I'll be using files a lot this weekend.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, and I've been to the metal shop a few times for different things so I'm not a horrible noob, just out of my element.


----------



## TheFridge

I do some work at an ornamental iron place every now and again. Neat stuff.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I always find it awesome at the metal place. It makes me want to get a real welder and build stuff. That's awesome you do some metal work too Fridge. I can barely weld things but it's good enough I suppose. New gates will be cool though. I'll do some wood and metal work even though the metal stuff won't be fancy. Hell, the wood probably won't either. lol We might dye some different colors for slats or something. Who knows.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I wish I was better at adding metal to some of my woodworking projects. I just need a lot lot more practice.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Me too Josh. If this doesn't work out I'll still build the same thing, just less fancy. My wife thinks I'm in over my head and she's my number one fan!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Oh that's not good if your wife thinks your in over your head…. lol…. Oh well I think you can do it. It just might take a couple tries


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm getting enough metal for two, if I can't make one work with that then plan B. Of course I'm hoping to get myself one out of this as well so hopefully two work and the best cosmetic one goes to my recipient. I am looking forward to trying this though.

That reminds me, when are you assigning names? After the 31st or? Would love to know my person sooner rather than later.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Because yes, my bonus items will definitely change depending on who I get. I have one person in mind I'm hoping for. (If that doesn't make you all wonder then I don't know what will)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Before I assign the names I want to make sure I get all of the progress pics, or at least hear from everyone to make sure they are still in.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Josh definitely wait for progress pics. We lost several at that point in the layout swap. In fact, I think super moderator Dave was the only one who didn't loose anyone then.

Dave, sorry, didn't know you actually meant a store to buy metal  I wish we had one of those around here.

I'm not sure what you guys are trying to work in that's metal but, if it doesn't need to be steel, don't use steel. Aluminum and brass are as easy to work as wood with your ww tools. If you can use a softer metal, you might find it's not as difficult as you may think.

FWIW, I can't weld for crap. It's like mudding drywall, I just friggin' HATE doing it. Those are about the only 2 things I'll pay someone to do for me. Well, I get welding done for free at work so I guess I don't really pay for it…


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Sorry to get off subject a bit, but I need some advice. Does anyone have any good tips for AC in a small shop(128squarefoot) I have a little window unit, but the little stock filter that comes with it clogs with dust way too quickly. I have dust collection and an air cleaner but it still fills up. Then the unit doesn't blow cold anymore and I have to take it out to clean it thoroughly. This happens over and over again. Has anyone had any experience with the "portable ac units" ( the ones that are on the floor and you vent out") Just wondering if anyone has any tips for this?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I built JayT's shooter plane (my avatar) and it has some metal work and it actually worked in the end but he had a damn good write up on it for me to follow so that helped. This one is more complicated. It will have some steel, mild steel though not tool steel, brass too. Actually I love using brass and am definitely not afraid to use it but this is still new and I'm hoping it's easier than I'm making it out to be. Either way, it's what I'm going to try. Half the guys on this forum will be like "what?? he was worried about that???! BAHAHAHA!".


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Where are you Josh? In Arizona, I use a swamp cooler and it's kind of awesome. I open up the side door and it sits in front of that (so it intakes outside air), then open the garage a couple of feet and I can get it in the low 80's and have a fresh stream of air through the shop continuously. In AZ though we don't have much humidity and that helps a swamp cooler work even better, plus the air drys quick when I'm done so no chance for rust issues either. Been doing it plenty long enough for problems that haven't come.

Not sure if this helps but it's what I do.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Unfortunately I live in Lafayette, La and we run about 125% humidity. So that won't work but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Definitely won't work. Need some dry air for the swamp cooler to work. What about the mini split systems. I hear those are pretty awesome. Would have to seal up the place though.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I thought about that, and I think it wowould work but they are way more than I want to spend


----------



## KelleyCrafts

They were out of my price range too. I would have a lot of work to do outside of the mini split just to get the mini split to work right. Someone will chime in on the portable units I'm sure.


----------



## TheFridge

I have an LG portable. It'd probably be perfect for your space. Mines a bit bigger than that. It still clogs. The only difference it'll still blow cold but it doesn't want to drain so the water will spill out if I bump it.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Interesting


----------



## HokieKen

Air Conditioning? Is that when I stick the airgun in my pants and blow the sweat off my nuts?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Not quite Kenny, I know it probably sounds like a luxury to most, but in south Louisiana it's necessary or you would probably die inside small shop


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I know Jeff lives near you Kenny.

Message to Jeff: don't ever use Kenny's air compressor or any attachments, especially the air gun.


----------



## papadan

> Air Conditioning? Is that when I stick the airgun in my pants and blow the sweat off my nuts?
> 
> - HokieKen


*TMI*


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'm the only one…

I know Josh. SW Virginia is no picnic in July and August either. My garage is insulated but not air conditioned. Luckily, it's half my basement so being underground keeps it cool and sun only hits the bay doors for a few hours in the morning. I have a big fan so running cold water over my head and standing in front of it is about my best relief.

And, don't worry Jeff, I wipe my air gun off anually.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah by the way… WorkSharp is my new favorite tool. I'll put details in my blog tomorrow but holy freaking crap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think you are the only one Kenny.



> And, don t worry Jeff, I wipe my air gun off anually.
> 
> - HokieKen


Jeff there's a typo in Kenny's post anually (which is really spelled wrong) means anally. So he's definitely anal about it. :0

I just mob around the shop naked in the August AZ heat. 120 outside you don't have a choice. The wife likes it, my kids hate it.

Congrats on the deal on the worksharp. I've always wondered about those but like you, would probably never pull the trigger unless it leaped out at me.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, advice taken. No air gun. SW Virginia, like Ken says, is really hot and muggy in the summer months. That's one of the advantages of a basement shop. It is very cool down there. The disadvantage is I have to share space with "stored" items. You know, those "important" things that you don't use no more but just can't seem to get rid of. Tote full of this and tote full of that.


----------



## r33tc0w

Josh, I'm over in New Orleans so if you find a solution let me know. I too have a window unit for my garage and a fan to move air around but I haven't started working inside, I've been stuck outside until I get all the junk off my floor. The only way I've been able to get that room chill last summer was to leave it running over night and the wife liked that as much as leaving the light on in the restroom


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jeff I finally just solved that problem myself by building a shed. It's a nice shed and perfectly fine for storing all the totes. Most of the stuff in the shed is camping stuff and household paints and maintenance stuf. We don't keep a lot of items. I make the family stay pretty lean like that. By doing that, I have the whole garage which is really nice. I do wish I was in a basement though.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm in a basement garage so best of both worlds. I really don't ever find it unbearable though in the hotter months I tend to work early and late and stay out of the shop in the afternoons.



> The wife likes it, my kids hate it.
> 
> - ki7hy


I spit water when I read that one )


----------



## papadan

Yeah, but we don't talk about it!


> *Yeah, I m the only one…*
> 
> I know Josh. SW Virginia is no picnic in July and August either. My garage is insulated but not air conditioned. Luckily, it s half my basement so being underground keeps it cool and sun only hits the bay doors for a few hours in the morning. I have a big fan so running cold water over my head and standing in front of it is about my best relief.
> 
> And, don t worry Jeff,* I wipe my air gun off anally*.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, I should show a pic of my shop. I bet you would say "how does Jeff ever get anything built". I would love to get a shed built, If for nothing else, the mower, weed eater, leaf blower and other things like that. Tool foot print is very much an issue for me. My work bench is an old counter to that I can only access one side.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

POST A PIC Please :<))
cant look any worse then my worktable


----------



## Lazyman

> Sorry to get off subject a bit, but I need some advice. Does anyone have any good tips for AC in a small shop(128squarefoot) I have a little window unit, but the little stock filter that comes with it clogs with dust way too quickly. I have dust collection and an air cleaner but it still fills up. Then the unit doesn t blow cold anymore and I have to take it out to clean it thoroughly. This happens over and over again. Has anyone had any experience with the "portable ac units" ( the ones that are on the floor and you vent out") Just wondering if anyone has any tips for this?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Hey Josh. I've been using an old used Portable A/C unit in my 2 bay garage (shop) for almost 4 years now and I like it. My garage is only partially insulated (ceiling and metal door), non-airtight space so it fights a pretty hard battle but makes it tolerable here July and August until about 4PM when the western sun hits the metal garage door straight on. I used to vent it under the door with 2×4's blocking the gap but just recently installed a garage door exhaust vent to get a slightly better seal around the door.

The unit does not have much of a filter which means that it is blowing the dust back out but it hasn't clogged yet so perhaps I don't generate as much dust as you do, though I did just snag a Wen air filter when it was on sale earlier this month. I just measured the inlet and out temps and I am getting about a 30 degree difference in temp so I guess the dust hasn't caused a problem. My unit claims to be rated at 14,000 BTU's (115v!) and even doubles as a heat pump in the winter to make cold days more tolerable too. Your mileage may vary of course but it certainly keeps the humidity, heat and mosquitoes at bay here in Texas.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks for the info Lazyman, I think I will definitely be going with one of those portable units.


----------



## HokieKen

Woke up early to squeeze in a little swap work before real life starts. Here's y'alls Saturday am teaser.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Very interesting Kenny, can't wait to see what it is


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Let's get those progress pics in guys . The date is fast approaching


----------



## TheFridge

100 degrees. Thank god for 36" fans


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sittin' on my sunroom with all the windows open. It's 73, don't even need the ceiling fan on. Beer's even staying cold. Not looking forward to when y'alls swamp weather makes it up here in a couple months!


----------



## TheFridge

We're kinda lucky right now. Low humidity. Just waiting for the 20 min summer showers to start coming.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Josh is getting mad about those progress pics. I'm glad I'm not running this thing waiting on an asshat like myself.

Grabbed a new to me bandsaw this morning and 22 slabs of lumber while visiting AZwoody today. Check out his bandsaw if you didn't see his thread. It's amazing. I'm 6' tall for reference.


----------



## HokieKen

I saw Woody's but your new one looks pretty big too. 18 inch?

And speaking of asshats, WTH is on your head? That some kind of AZ fez?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol. That's a backwards hat that was apparently pulled up high somehow.

17". It's just a grizz anniversary one.


----------



## TheFridge

Nice. I have a 20'er I'm not in a hurry to refurb. One day.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You should fridge. That Tennewitz is seriously amazing. 36" is massive.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Both of those bandsaw's are enormous. They look great, and not getting mad Dave…... LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was teasing Josh. I'll have some progress pics by end of day Tuesday. I did get the metal so I'm financially committed at the moment. I have the next three days off so no worries.


----------



## TheFridge

Well I thought I was gonna have this weekend but apparently my dad is gonna make me ride 6 hours to Hoover,AL to watch LSU play in the tourney championship tomorrow. He really had to twist my arm  and miraculously the wife agreed. Maybe cuz I'm domesticated and folded about 6-7 loads of clothes today and did the dishes 

Anyway. It's gonna be tight for progress pics but I'll make something happen.

And the obligatory Geaux Tigers!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Have fun Fridge should be a good time with your old man. Enjoy those moments.


----------



## HokieKen

> Have fun Fridge should be a good time with your old man. Enjoy those moments.
> 
> - ki7hy


Yeah, enjoy! Too bad it's LSU but I guess you take what you can get ;-p


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got word last week that the city is going to be tearing out my alley on Wednesday of this coming week (knew the project was coming, but not when). So we've cut out the sod along half of the back of my house, and half of the south side (about 25 linear feet), 3 feet wide, hauled the sod to other places on my lot that needed filling, brought in a yard of clay-heavy topsoil to fill next to the foundation, sloped it for good drainage (yay!) and covered it with landscape cloth. Today I go to the landscape center to buy 2/3 yard of rock and haul it in while I still can get into the alley (the front of my yard slopes down to the street, so hauling rock in from that side would be uphill, and no fun at all). The landscaping project that was scheduled for "sometime this summer" will be done on Memorial Day.

So I'm very happy I got my progress pic sent earlier and finished my "one to screw up" tool on Friday morning. Also glad I had a 500 count bottle of Advil on hand. :/ Turns out landscaping is an awful lot like real work.

Later this week I can finish building the tool for the swap, and not have to make all the mistakes I learned from on the first version. Teaser pics should follow on Wednesday or so.

I've also leaned that macacauba really is a pleasure to work with, and what Savage Woods calls Granadillo does seem to be macacauba. Glad I ordered a little for this project. It's been fun working with an exotic and I think it'll make a nicer tool.

Also should mention that this will be an all-hand-tool build. I'm even resawing the macacauba by hand.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Dave. Looking forward to seeing what you make!

I hope I didn't forget or overlook anything 'cause I just epoxied a bunch of little parts together. I'll never get them apart without breaking something. Those "unreversible" steps are always nerve racking to me :-/


----------



## DavePolaschek

Epoxy can be kinda reversible, Kenny. You just have to saw it apart. I'm pretty sure that's a lesson I don't need to relearn, though.

Looking forward to seeing your tool, too. Erm. Seeing what you build, I mean.


----------



## HokieKen

Trust me, I'm no stranger to undoing epoxy :-0 I just couldn't do it to these particular parts without destroying them.

Some of the swap "noobs" like Dave P^ have really been active in the thread. Thanks guys! Haven't heard from a few since they signed up though. You guys still hanging in there? On track for progress pics in 3 days? Hope so, the more tools we have at reveal time, the better!


----------



## JayT

If one of the parts attached to the epoxy that needs undoing is metal, just heat it up. Most epoxy starts to lose adhesion around 160 degrees.


----------



## DavePolaschek

My sweetie and I finished off the landscaping work yesterday. Hauling 2/3 yard of crushed rock across the yard in a wheelbarrow and bucket is an awful lot like real work, and we're both sore this morning. I'm hoping some shop-time will get me feeling more normal.

I had two major problems with the first go-round of my project. One was a blowout of a hole I drilled in the red oak. I've redesigned things so that hole won't be as close to the edge. Guess I was overly optimistic about the strength of the oak, or maybe I just found a weak spot. Either way, moving the hole should avoid the problem.

The other problem is working the end-grain of the macacauba, which ends up being a lot like walnut. I think I'm going to need to shellac the end grain to get a nice finish on it, but I'm trying to decide if I should oil it first, then shellac, scrape and wax, or shellac then oil. I'm thinking oil first but today might be a day to experiment on some scraps to see what gives a better finish. Basically I'll be using the shellac as a "sanding sealer" even though I don't plan to do any sanding. I'm trying to use edged tools and avoid sanding. We'll see how it goes. I'll probably have a session sharpening all my tools again too so I'm working with the best possible edges.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good deal Dave. Sounds like you're making progress. I use shellac as a finish the majority of the time. If I want to pop grain I use blo then finish with shellac and wax. Not sure what you're building obviously so it's hard to tell what you need to do but I'm sure with your skills you'll be all set.

Metal peeps, I forgot to buy layout dye at the metal store. I don't think HD carries it. What have you all used for this other than the blue or red layout dyes?


----------



## nakmuay

I'm sorry guys, I'm going to have to pull out. We've just bought a cabin, and I don't have the time to put into a project I'd deem worthy to swap. I made one of the 3 items I was going to put together, but there's not enough there right now and i have some heavy renovations on the cabin to do before next winter.
Sorry guys I feel ********************ty but i have too much on!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> I m sorry guys, I m going to have to pull out. We ve just bought a cabin, and I don t have the time to put into a project I d deem worthy to swap. I made one of the 3 items I was going to put together, but there s not enough there right now and i have some heavy renovations on the cabin to do before next winter.
> Sorry guys I feel ********************ty but i have too much on!
> 
> - nakmuay


Well we are sorry to see you go, but I understand. Life happens


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry to see you go, nakmuay.



> Good deal Dave. Sounds like you re making progress. I use shellac as a finish the majority of the time. If I want to pop grain I use blo then finish with shellac and wax. Not sure what you re building obviously so it s hard to tell what you need to do but I m sure with your skills you ll be all set.


Boy, I'm glad one of us has confidence in my skills.

This morning, after putting oil on one scrap of macacauba and then wiping it, I decided I'd make some progress on my new workbench. It's a 3" thick elm slab, and the legs are all cut, but I needed to drill the inch-and-a-half holes in the slab for the legs. The first four went fine. Hole five, the drill bit bound up and somehow the drill locked on (there's no trigger lock on the drill), spinning the drill out of my hands, and it continued to spin a half-dozen times, wrapping the cord of the drill around itself until it ripped through the insulation and shorted itself out, popping the circuit breaker. I chiseled the bit out of the slab, wrecking a (cheap) chisel and the bit in the process.

I bored the remaining three holes with a bit and brace and a 1 1/4" bit (biggest I have) and I'll need to open the holes up to 1.5" with a rasp. And at some point, I'll need to put a new cord on the drill and re-grind the chisel. But I knew there was a reason I preferred hand-tools.

The only injury seems to be a little hole I got from a burr of metal on the side of the drill bit that bit me when I picked it up off the driveway to throw it away. Guess I was lucky. :/


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Dave, just saw this but, if you need the layout dye just for layout work, just color it with a sharpie. If it's for anything more precise, I don't really know any alternatives to the layout dye.

Hate that you had to drop Nak, good luck on the cabin and hop into the next swap you have time for.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats on the cabin Nak. Very exciting for you and the wife. Sucks for us but it's understandable.

Kenny, I need this to be pretty accurate despite my skills not being vary accurate. The wife just asked if I would make a set of carbide turning tools for her dad for Father's Day so I'm heading back to the metal shop (store) in the morning and will grab it and the square steel needed for the turning tools. I think I'll build myself a set to see what the fuss is about. I ordered a few packs of 10 on eBay from china so I'll steal a few of each cutter for myself.


----------



## papadan

Don't ya just love teaser pics!


----------



## jeffswildwood

papadan, I know I dropped out but looking at your teaser, and knowing tools I have used over my years, I think I got your project figured out! It looks like it could be the same project I was going to undertake. In the past I have been pretty good at guessing projects from teasers, Right Ken? Time will tell!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you can tell me Jeff I can keep a secret LMAO :<))


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well I'm sorry to say we lost another one guys. Jmartel had to drop out as well. There is still 15 of us so it still should be a great swap. I will be putting progress pic updates next to your names in the opening comment of this thread.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LIFE HAPPENS :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Josh, you have my pic, I sent it last weekend.

Yep, Jeff's got a pretty good eye for teasers!


----------



## papadan

> papadan, I know I dropped out but looking at your teaser, and knowing tools I have used over my years, I think I got your project figured out! It looks like it could be the same project I was going to undertake. In the past I have been pretty good at guessing projects from teasers, Right Ken? Time will tell!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Bet you $100 you ain't even close! When I tease, I TEASE!


----------



## papadan

I need to run a poll on this contest. Would all participants please reply and let me know if you are right handed or left. I don't know who I will get and can't ask them when I find out, so everyone just let me know. It really is important.


----------



## HokieKen

I have both. I use the right one more often though ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Depends what I'm doing. If I discover I'm planing against the grain, I don't turn the piece of wood around, I just switch to the other hand.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I'm right handed, but I can use my left for most things too.

Sorry about that Kenny, I have you marked down. I just forgot to add it at the top


----------



## builtinbkyn

Finished my two copies of the main project (one for me and one for the swap) and a first try at the add on which isn't getting sent LOL I have plans on making another and in a different manner. Learned some lessons on the first. So I'll be keeping the first and improving upon the second.

While I was trying to formulate a better plan of attack, I realized my bench was in need of tuning, so that was the plan of action this morning.

Flat and clean again!














































...........................
Now back to my regularly scheduled program of tool swap item #2. Hopefully no hiccups this time :O


----------



## papadan

Wow, give Bill my name, I need a work bench!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Wow that is a great looking bench and shop builtinbkyn. Looks great


----------



## PoohBaah

I am right handed

That shop looks awesome. I can not wait till the new shop gets built. I currently work in a 12×15 corner at my in-laws farm. While it is nice bc it is the first time I have ha a shop with heat it is a bit cramped with 90+ years of farming clutter. They were of the mindset of pack ratting everything bc you may need it one day. My wife and I are looking at putting up a 34'x52' pole barn with a 20'x34' piece being for a wood shop and the rest is for vehicles, tractors and the what not.

I see that builtinbkyn has a wood floor, what does everyone else have in their shops? I will have concrete but am wanting to put something over it to aide in the standing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow, wish I had windows like that in my shop.

Right handed.


----------



## papadan

Lot of righties and a few weirdos so far. I have a wood floor in my shop, of course my shop is a spare bedroom in the house!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks guys. Been plugging along and trying to learn right here on LJs. I blogged about the bench and some other builds. Helped me keep track of things and did get some feedback on how to do things differently as a result of blogging. The bench was made from some leftover yard project materials and some DF from HD. Nothing special. One day I'll make my heavyweight bench 

The shop space I rent in an old industrial building in Williamsburg Brooklyn. Hence the large windows and the wood floor. Oh and the expensive view of old rotting pallets LOL Wish I had space at home for a shop. I'd spend more time in it. Sometimes at night I have an idea or want to continue on something but dread getting in my truck and heading back here. Then having to find parking when I get home. That's life in the big city I guess. But I have a plan for the not too distant future 

Finished. Looks a little prettier than it did when I got here this morning 










....

Now it's cleanup time


----------



## HokieKen

There's a simple solution for your dilemma Bill. It involves an air mattress and a mini-fridge. And I gotta say, I've been in Brooklyn once, and those rotting pallets are prettier than anything I saw. ;-p


----------



## builtinbkyn

> There s a simple solution for your dilemma Bill. It involves an air mattress and a mini-fridge. And I gotta say, I ve been in Brooklyn once, and those rotting pallets are prettier than anything I saw. ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL well I ain't sleeping here. Besides Willie hates the shop so most days he stays home. He might get pissed without a walk and food. LOL

Ah Brooklyn is an interesting place. Seems to be the "it" place for the last ten years or so. Hipsters and millennials of all stripes from all corners of the globe think so. They have taken over the joint LOL But the positive of that is interesting eateries and specialty shops for anything you can think of including craft beers  I can walk out of the front door here by the shop or at home and get amazing food of any kind you can think of. Well I'm somewhat of a foodie, so that's cool 

It also has some pretty places and yes, a whole lot of noise LOL

Here's Willie in the park in Prospect Park in the early morning before I come here.










But it may be time to move on. I'd like a shop at home. Just have some family commitments to tend to. So it's Brooklyn for now with all its warts and good points.


----------



## waho6o9

Right handed.

Catch you on the next one Nak and have fun in your new cabin!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Righty 

I thought I'd snap a few pics of the hood where the shop is located. Behind all of the wall art/graffiti are shops of all kinds - from ironworks to a place that makes plastic Jesus statues to a gourmet mayonnaise shop and everything in between. Oh, and almost no one is actually from New York except me LOL

The building owners let these groups of artists come in on weekends and paint up the place. I think they'd rather have it done this way vs vandalism. The wall art brings a lot of tourists to the neighborhood, so maybe it's good for business too.





































This is only a small portion of the neighborhood. The area encompasses about 20 blocks. There are some decent lumberyards in the area as well as glass, stone and metal fabricators. If I need something I go for a walk and try to find it


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea I have only been to NY one time, but it was pretty awesome. Everything so close together, I imagine you can find just about anything you would need


----------



## GR8HUNTER

righty tighty lefty loosey LMAO :<))

and i been to Manhatten to install kitchen cabinets and entertainment centers 
I did not like it imma country boy LOL :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Yea I have only been to NY one time, but it was pretty awesome. Everything so close together, I imagine you can find just about anything you would need
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Yup. Last week I wanted some of those little catchup cups you get with takeout. I like to use them for mixing small batches of stain or for mixing up epoxy. Stuff like that. I usually save them when I get them. I only had a couple left so I thought I'd pick up a sleeve in one of the restaurant supply places nearby when I went out to get some lunch. I walked into the place and told them what I wanted. They brought out a box that had 10,000 LOL I told them I only wanted maybe 50 or so at most. The guy laughed. Then he walked in a back room somewhere and brought out a small stack and gave them to me. So yeah you can usually find what ever it is you might need.

The place that you see with the old pallets outside my windows makes frozen kosher foods to sell to small chain supermarkets. Their freezer is right outside my windows


----------



## builtinbkyn

> righty tighty lefty loosey LMAO :<))
> 
> and i been to Manhatten to install kitchen cabinets and entertainment centers
> I did not like it imma country boy LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


It's definitely not for everyone. I grew up here, but also like the wide open spaces. 

I was in Pittsburgh last week for 5 days. Now that's a small city that could appeal to me if I lived on the outskirts. Within a 20 minute drive you can find farms.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

LOL… yea that is pretty random. Too bad about having that freezer right outside, but at least its Kosher… LOL


----------



## builtinbkyn

> LOL… yea that is pretty random. Too bad about having that freezer right outside, but at least its Kosher… LOL
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


LOL well the windows are open for a few weeks. It's either too hot or too cold for them to be open most of the year. And when they are open, the table saw or loud music is drowning it out


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A progress pic is sent. Might be a little further along. Hope this works out. I'm behind everyone it feels like. I made great progress today. Here's a teaser and if it doesn't work out, none of this matters anyway, I'll do plan B.


----------



## jeffswildwood

papadan, I don't think I better bet the $100.00 on this, after you need to know left hand or right hand. BUT, that could be for project #2 .


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I see that builtinbkyn has a wood floor, what does everyone else have in their shops? I will have concrete but am wanting to put something over it to aide in the standing.
> - PoohBaah


My shop is in my (heated) garage. Concrete floor with polyurea coating to make cleanup a snap. And Dr. Scholl's inserts in my boots to aid in the standing. :/


----------



## TheFridge

If I can't at least go outside and pee out my back door it's not for me.


----------



## papadan

No pic, but here is another teaser for ya. I just used a bonus tool to build it! No Jeff, you don't want to take that bet.


----------



## HokieKen

> If I can t at least go outside and pee out my back door it s not for me.
> 
> - TheFridge


AMEN!!!

I can see the appeal to some Bill, especially if that's where you grew up. But, it makes me clausterphobic just seeing your pics. Convenience of everything nearby is nice but I don't mind cooking and shopping online. IIRC, when I was up there for work, it took 45 minutes to travel 7 miles. I'd have snapped and been in a straightjacket inside of a week :-/. Around here traffic means your average speed is < 45.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> If I can t at least go outside and pee out my back door it s not for me.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> AMEN!!!
> 
> I can see the appeal to some Bill, especially if that s where you grew up. But, it makes me clausterphobic just seeing your pics. Convenience of everything nearby is nice but I don t mind cooking and shopping online. IIRC, when I was up there for work, it took 45 minutes to travel 7 miles. I d have snapped and been in a straightjacket inside of a week :-/. Around here traffic means your average speed is < 45.
> 
> - HokieKen


I can pee outside my back door at home, but not at my shop LOL But on the upside, the bathroom is right next to my shop space 

Yeah, on a bad day it can take me 45min to drive the 4.5 miles from my house to my shop 

I'm an online shopper too, so if I do a relocation to some open country in the next year or so, I could certainly cope. At the very least, it will be a getting out of Dodge place in the mountains or at the beach where I can have a shop. It's just difficult to leave right now with an 88 year old mom who needs assistance.


----------



## TheFridge

Well good on you bud helping your ma.

I'd love to visit but I wouldn't want to live there for a long period of time. I bet there is never a dull moment.

It was nice growing up here. I get a .270 rifle for Christmas. I go on the back porch. I squeeze off a round to see what she's like. Good times.


----------



## jmartel

> If I can t at least go outside and pee out my back door it s not for me.
> 
> - TheFridge


To be fair, in urban environments, you'll have a lot of people joining you and peeing out the back door. Most of them will be drunk or homeless, though.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> It was nice growing up here. I get a .270 rifle for Christmas. I go on the back porch. I squeeze off a round to see what she s like. Good times.
> 
> - TheFridge


I can certainly appreciate that Fridge. I actually grew up on Staten Island and moved to Brooklyn 10 years ago after a divorce. Staten Island is still part of the city, but much more suburban than the rest of the city. And 40+ years ago, it still had farms. I used to hunt rabbit back then. Funny thing is, Staten Island now has a herd of dear that's over a 1000 head and wild turkeys all over the place LOL But it's much more populated and built up than it was back then. Guess I'm somewhat of a country boy in the city 

This place is walking distance from my shop. I checked out their lumber a few months back but have yet to plan a live edge project. Every Tree Tells a Story I watched them fell and cut up the tree that's linked in the story. Took them quite a few days to get it done.


----------



## Iguana

I'm right-handed.

Here's the unofficial progress pic:


----------



## HokieKen

I get that for sure Bill. I couldn't move if I wanted to for similar reasons. Luckily, I have no desire to leave these mountains anyway 

Mark that is an interesting pic. Caramel and latex?

Now if you gents will excuse me, I'm going to the back porch to take a leak and shoot my .270…


----------



## HokieKen

Today's the day fellas! Everyone get their progress pics in? Josh, get those names out soon, I need to warm my laser up!



> A progress pic is sent. Might be a little further along. Hope this works out. I m behind everyone it feels like. I made great progress today. Here s a teaser and if it doesn t work out, none of this matters anyway, I ll do plan B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ki7hy


That picture warms my heart Dave ;-P If you don't already know, acetone is perfect for prep and removal of the Dykem. No need to buy the expensive cleaner they make. And FWIW, the blue is okay for aluminum and brass but in general, and especially on carbon steel, the red is much easier to see.

So, I can see you started with a sheet roughly 8"x6"? From the swarf on the table and in the files, appears to be a steel. There is no swarf on the end of your scribe so it might be stainless. Not a high carbon or there would be some sign of oil or wax on the paper. Based on the spray pattern of the fluid from the dye brush, I'd say you're right-handed and organized. You painted the dye on systematically using left to right strokes working from the bottom up. Based on the distance the over-brush traveled, it must be 3/16 or 1/4 thick.

I've got it! Dave's making a T-track mallet!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I ve got it! Dave s making a T-track mallet!


Thanks for making me laugh out loud this morning, Kenny!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol… Kenny


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Funny Kenny. Some of that's right, like the right handed thing and the t-track thing. Some of it's opposite, like Being organized or going bottom to top.

Everyone get your progress pics in! I want to know who I'm sending too!!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Just waiting for Wahoo6o9, TheFridge, Bucbuster31 and LDO2802 to get their progress pics in.


----------



## nakmuay

> Well I m sorry to say we lost another one guys. Jmartel had to drop out as well. There is still 15 of us so it still should be a great swap. I will be putting progress pic updates next to your names in the opening comment of this thread.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I've made a small tool, so if anybody is in danger of getting screwed lwith nothing et me know and I'll send it. it's not much but its something…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Guess it's time for me to post a teaser pic.










There are just two pieces missing from that (either one would give it away, I think), plus the two different planes and three spokeshaves I'm using to shape the wood. Oh, and I seem to have left out the larger drill bit. Tsk.

Turns out, my plan of building one to throw away didn't quite work out. I managed to save the first one, so the second build might be the one that gets sent out. Or I still might screw something up and have to start on the third one after all. But with one tool built and tested, I'm feeling good enough about my progress to make some changes to my design so the tool will look and work better.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Nak! Since we started doing progress pics, we haven't really had any trouble with anyone getting screwed. We've had a couple of shipping issues but even those worked out okay. Ain't that right Josh? ;-)


----------



## waho6o9

I'll resend it Josh

Doneski


----------



## papadan

Don't give Dave my name, I already have a pull saw and pencil exactly like those! I'm surprised nobody asked about my comment. "I used one of my bonus tools to build it"


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, don't give Dave my name either. Whatever he's making can't possibly work. That tap is WAY too big for those threads! ;-P



> ...I m surprised nobody asked about my comment. "I used one of my bonus tools to build it"
> 
> - papadan


I'll bite… What about that bonus tool papadan?


----------



## builtinbkyn

I want to ask, if there's an odd number of swapees, how does this work if names are paired? With an odd number, if everyone just sent something to the person on the list below their name, then it would work. The last person on the list sends to the first. So I send something to r33 and he sends to Poohbaah and so forth. They entire process is random too. So if someone drops out even last minute, as long as the tools haven't been sent, everyone still gets something.

Well you guys have done this before, so ….........


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We aren't paired up, So I could send to you, then Kenny could send to me and someone else sends to Kenny, etc. I think since the progress pic has been added to the swap, nobody has been screwed yet. Even then, people tend to come together to make it right on the couple of occasions it's happened. Now this doesn't guarantee a good tool though. So you should hope I'm not sending to you.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> We aren t paired up, So I could send to you, then Kenny could send to me and someone else sends to Kenny, etc. I think since the progress pic has been added to the swap, nobody has been screwed yet. Even then, people tend to come together to make it right on the couple of occasions it s happened. Now this doesn t guarantee a good tool though. So you should hope I m not sending to you.
> 
> - ki7hy


LOL OK thanks for the explanation. Wouldn't mind one of those shooters though


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, what Dave said Bill^ It's basically what you said, just Josh will mix up the list and not show it to us ;-P
And if someone drops out last minute, we can handle it. Only problem is that sometimes some of us personalize the tool we're making or tailor bonus items to our recipient. So, NO DROPPING OUT!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You know JayT has an exceptional write up on how to make those right? Beyond monkey level for sure hence I was able to follow along. Well worth the build. Was my first plane ever actually. I did have several days of tuning it and getting it just right after I was done but it's a winner for sure. I recommend the build.

I also think he had one for sale at some point but not positive if he still does.

This swap project is something new, something I need so hopefully this first one works in the end. My first try at stuff isn't always the best. My plan B will be the same just less fancy so I'll still be shipping the same thing, not to mention the bonus I have in mind.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Only problem is that sometimes some of us personalize the tool we re making or tailor bonus items to our recipient. So, NO DROPPING OUT!
> 
> - HokieKen


This is why I want my persons name. Again, I'm hoping for a specific name but I can't be choosy since I'm not running the thing. It's kind of exciting we're at this point though, time went by fast. Shipping in a month!!


----------



## TheFridge

> Just waiting for Wahoo6o9, TheFridge, Bucbuster31 and LDO2802 to get their progress pics in.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


It's coming tonight. I have to clean the blood off of it first  seriously. Luckily it wasn't hospital serious. Nothing some turpentine and a bandage couldn't fix.



> Now if you gents will excuse me, I m going to the back porch to take a leak and shoot my .270…
> 
> - HokieKen


My kinda dude


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Now if you gents will excuse me, I m going to the back porch to take a leak and shoot my .270…
- HokieKen

YOU FORGOT YOUR BEER :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Not at 4am Tony. My neck ain't that red! ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Yeah, don t give Dave my name either. Whatever he s making can t possibly work. That tap is WAY too big for those threads! ;-P


Well, that's why I had to add CA glue this morning. Geez, you guys need to tell me that sort of thing sooner!

My doctor complimented me on my use of CA glue (as opposed to turpentine and a bandage) a while back. She noticed a scar on one of my hands and said something about it being a very nice suture. "Yeah, when I was 11 or 12, I was whittling and slipped. Parents weren't home, and it was five miles to the ER so I just slapped in some superglue, held it shut for a couple minutes, and went back to whittling." She told me most ERs wouldn't leave as clean of a scar. "Thanks, doc!"


----------



## papadan

> Yeah, don t give Dave my name either. Whatever he s making can t possibly work. That tap is WAY too big for those threads! ;-P
> 
> ...I m surprised nobody asked about my comment. "I used one of my bonus tools to build it"
> 
> - papadan
> 
> I ll bite… What about that bonus tool papadan?
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, I used the tool to build it! To build the tool I was using! ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

CA glue a piece of paper towel and masking tape. Is there another bandaid better?


----------



## HokieKen

> CA glue a piece of paper towel and masking tape. Is there another bandaid better?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I prefer electrical tape. The elasticity lets you get a nice tight fit without cutting off circulation ;-P



> Kenny, I used the tool to build it! To build the tool I was using! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


Hmmmm, so the tool that was being made was already made? Is it just one tool or are there 2 of the same?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well since we have heard from "The Fridge" and I have heard from Buckbuster31 about their progress pics it looks like everyone that is left will be in. I will pair everyone up once I receive the last 2 progress pics


----------



## HokieKen

How about LDO? Got his?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

LDO2802 get one over to you or is that someone we are still waiting on.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great minds think alike.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I did get one from LDO2802


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet! Getting close. Let's go Fridge and Buck, you got this!


----------



## HokieKen

> Great minds think alike.
> 
> - ki7hy


I'm thinking about boobs. You?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Great minds think alike.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> I m thinking about boobs. You?
> 
> - HokieKen


Always


----------



## HokieKen

Uncanny.


----------



## TheFridge

You too? Nothing like a nice pair. Of jeans…

Well this was a bit bigger than shop towels and electrical tape could handle.


----------



## HokieKen

Golly, those are some big… oh wait you're back to the bleeding thing.

Table saw bite you?


----------



## papadan

Paper towel piece and blue tape here, didn't need the super glue, just drilled a 1/8" hole in my finger! ;-()


----------



## papadan

Just one tool Kenny, but found that I had to use it to make itself! I knew Jeff shouldn't take the bet!


----------



## jeffswildwood

No, I didn't take the bet but I am 99.9% sure I know what it's going to be.  Looking at the tools you posted, gut feeling. I wish there was a way to resolve it, time will tell.


----------



## TheFridge

Yes Kenny. I'm lucky.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> No, I didn t take the bet but I am 99.9% sure I know what it s going to be.  Looking at the tools you posted, gut feeling. I wish there was a way to resolve it, time will tell.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Send your guess to Josh. It will be time stamped


----------



## HokieKen

> Yes Kenny. I m lucky.
> 
> - TheFridge


Been there buddy. Only I'm so stupid it took twice to learn. First one hurt but shop towels and tape took care of it. Second one was a visit to the ER and 13 stitches. Luckily I still have all my digits but the tip of my left thumb has no feeling. Be safe on them things fellas!


----------



## HokieKen

I have the rest of the evening free. I had every intention of working on my swap tool for an hour or two. But it's so freakin' nice outside and the frogs and crickets are singin so sweet that I've parked my butt on the porch with a ice cold IPA and I ain't movin'.

If the neighbor's dog don't shut the hell up I might go inside for my air rifle real quick though.


----------



## papadan

Just throw the dog a bone….....real hard right between the eyes! ;-)


----------



## TheFridge




----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet fridge. Marking gauge?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Now if buckbuster gave his then we can get some names going!!! Awesome!


----------



## HokieKen

That would be one huge marking gauge! I have a good guess what Fridge has going on there. If so, I'll take it! If not, I'll still take it… I'm a sucker for some pretty wood and shiny brass  I can't figure out what kind of wood it is though? And is that curly grain I see or tool marks from resawing?

Whatever it is, Fridge has the notebook out so we know he means business!


----------



## TheFridge

That's some curly maple there. Still waiting on some meterials to come in. That pic is just parts for one item.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I counted that pic as your progress pic Fridge, so you are good to go. I am just waiting to hear back from LDO and Buckbuster to verify they are still in before I assign names. I haven't heard from them in a while.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, if those parts are all for one item, then my guess was way off. I'll still take it though 

Wake up Josh! Get some names passed out :-0

Edit: HA Josh posted while I was typing


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds good. The. I can cyberstalk and see if they want something in particular. I really wanted to say cyberstalk


----------



## HokieKen

> I counted that pic as your progress pic Fridge, so you are good to go. I am just waiting to hear back from LDO and Buckbuster to verify they are still in before I assign names. I haven t heard from them in a while.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Thought you got LDO's yesterday…



> I did get one from LDO2802
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Buckbuster hasn't been on the site in over a month and I don't recall him ever participating in this thread. I'd say he probably forgot us. If you e-mailed him and don't get a response today, I'd say drop him and let's get on with it! )


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I received a progress pic from LDO a while back ago and then emailed me a question about shipping on 5/15 , but I haven't heard from him since. As far as for Buckbuster he emailed me about a week ago to tell me he was out of town for work until June 7th and he would email me a progress pic when he got back.

What do you guys think, I don't just want to kick these guys out?


----------



## TheFridge

I'm Switzerland


----------



## HokieKen

Well, if LDO sent a progress pic and you think it was good, then he's met the requirements. If Buckbuster didn't, he hasn't and waiting an extra week to assign names may prevent some personalization and some bonus items tailored to the recipient. Tough call but they're both noobs and haven't contributed to the thread since signing up. Don't see any expectation of special treatment is warranted on their part.

I'll gladly abide by any way you want to handle it though!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Okay guys here's the call I'm going to make. I'm pretty confident Buckbuster is in and will complete his project on time. I haven't heard from LDO in a little while, so I am going to give him the rest of the day to respond to my email. Either way I will decide to drop or add him, and assign names tomorrow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I hate calls like this because you want to be the good/nice guy. This really just needs to be in your gut. If they get dropped then it's no loss really they can kee the tool they are working on or give it away or we can get Nak back in to swap the one he made already.  I would probably drop whomever doesn't have a pic or at least let's me know the deal. There were a few behind last swap but the talked to me and weren't noobs so it was easy for me to decide on those.

I think you should just give me my recipient and make everyone else wait for these two to email you.


----------



## HokieKen

Works well IMO. Fair all the way around!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

See, Kenny thinks I should get my recipient too.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol…. yea yea yea Dave, you will be the first to know


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Joking aside, good luck on that. Almost seems like a no win sometimes.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks, I think sometimes you just have to make a decision and stick by it. Otherwise I would be second guessing forever.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m Switzerland
> 
> - TheFridge


I hear they have big boobs in Switzerland.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Okay guys I have heard from LDO, and I am fairly confident Buckbuster is good to go, I will put together the names tonight when I get off of work and send them out. Thanks for all your patience guys.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good job Josh.


----------



## HokieKen

Right on Josh!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Now that everyone is accounted for, I can take a leak out on the back porch with a clear head. Then grab a beer and go open up some new toys. Woodcraft box was on the front porch when I got home. It's got some nice heft to it


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Cool, what did you order from Woodcraft? I always like seeing boxes show up… lol


----------



## papadan

I got a heavy box today too….... from Humana pharmacy with this months meds! :-( Latest tests show my heart and arteries are severly calcified, so I guess some of these people here are right, I do have a heart of stone. LMAO we all gotta die of something SOONER or later. Hurry up with the names Josh.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I take it back give papa his recipient pname first so he can ship his out tomorrow. Sounds like he might be dead by months end.


----------



## papadan

I don't think it will be that soon, only the good die young, so they say! LOL


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Damn that kinda took a turn to the dark side… lol


----------



## HokieKen

Just to be safe, maybe don't give my name to papadan…

Just kiddin' Dan! Based on some of the work you've shown, I'm willing to gamble. Just make sure you're religious about taking those meds this month ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Got my recipient.  Very pleased!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Okay everyone I have sent out names and address'. Please let me know if you didn't receive a name. Also if you notice any mistakes, or have any problems please let me know. I am going to double check everything over the next few days to make sure I sent everything correct. This is my first time moderating so please be patient with me. You guys have all been great so far. Thanks


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got my lucky, umm, recipient.

Also got my NEJE Bluetooth laser engraver working today and burned my mark onto some apricot scraps. Much slicker than doing it by hand. And I didn't need to carry my Mac out to the garage.

Now I just need to get the cottonwood fluff out of my BLO and do some more chiseling and drilling and sawing and cursing and I'll be ready to go!


----------



## TheFridge

> Got my recipient.  Very pleased!
> 
> - HokieKen


 Me too


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, some poor schmuck is my responsibility now.


----------



## waho6o9

Got my recipient as well, gotta bring my A game no doubt.


----------



## papadan

I got my name too. Guess I'll change everything and just buy some screwdrivers from Walmart for this guy, he wouldn't know the difference anyway!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Cool, what did you order from Woodcraft? I always like seeing boxes show up… lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I picked up two WR shoulder planes (sm & lg) and two Cosman saws (DT and tenon) and some misc. other stuff. Have one med Veritas shoulder plane I've been using. It's nice, but I was in a shop a few doors down last week and saw the WR planes. I really liked them. Have a different feel to the body.

I've been wanting to check out the Cosman saws. They're much heavier than the LN saws I have. I like the handle too. It's beefier than the LN handles though not as pretty.

Papadan I like my box better than yours and stay away from doctors and you'll live to 100. They're always trying to convince you, you have something.

Walmart screwdrivers? Quality tools made in China :O

Recipient received. Hope he knows how to use it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Recipient received. Hope he knows how to use it
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I know I suck but cmon man. I'll figure it out.


----------



## papadan

Bill, I went for a check up at the Cardio Dr. and all he said was for me to just live my life and not worry about anything. Got the CT scan report from my lung Dr. and besides the lung report it talked about my advanced calcification of the cardiac arteries. No cure available, prognosis is death by heart attack. At least I'll have a reason for dieing. LOL


----------



## builtinbkyn

Papadan we all have a reason. Some of us just don't know what it is yet.  God speed brotha'!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Cool, what did you order from Woodcraft? I always like seeing boxes show up… lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh
> 
> I picked up two WR shoulder planes (sm & lg) and two Cosman saws (DT and tenon) and some misc. other stuff. Have one med Veritas shoulder plane I ve been using. It s nice, but I was in a shop a few doors down last week and saw the WR planes. I really liked them. Have a different feel to the body.
> 
> I ve been wanting to check out the Cosman saws. They re much heavier than the LN saws I have. I like the handle too. It s beefier than the LN handles though not as pretty.
> 
> Papadan I like my box better than yours and stay away from doctors and you ll live to 100. They re always trying to convince you, you have something.
> 
> Walmart screwdrivers? Quality tools made in China :O
> 
> Recipient received. Hope he knows how to use it
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I have the WR shoulder planes and I like them a lot. I have been wanting to try out the Cosman saws, but they are a bit out of my price range right now. Let us know how you like them. I am curious about the extra weight. I think it should be a really good advantage.


----------



## papadan

Yo Josh, you do need screwdrivers, don't you? ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I do need some screwdrivers


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Cool, what did you order from Woodcraft? I always like seeing boxes show up… lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh
> 
> I picked up two WR shoulder planes (sm & lg) and two Cosman saws (DT and tenon) and some misc. other stuff. Have one med Veritas shoulder plane I ve been using. It s nice, but I was in a shop a few doors down last week and saw the WR planes. I really liked them. Have a different feel to the body.
> 
> I ve been wanting to check out the Cosman saws. They re much heavier than the LN saws I have. I like the handle too. It s beefier than the LN handles though not as pretty.
> 
> Papadan I like my box better than yours and stay away from doctors and you ll live to 100. They re always trying to convince you, you have something.
> 
> Walmart screwdrivers? Quality tools made in China :O
> 
> Recipient received. Hope he knows how to use it
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> I have the WR shoulder planes and I like them a lot. I have been wanting to try out the Cosman saws, but they are a bit out of my price range right now. Let us know how you like them. I am curious about the extra weight. I think it should be a really good advantage.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Just playing with the saws a bit and I have to say wow! They just plunge thru the cut. The 22tpi at the front is genius. It starts the kerf immediately and the saw then just starts to fall thru the cut. The blade is thicker on the Cosman saw, but has less of a set, leaving a cleaner wall on the cut. The LN has a narrower kerf (.015 vs .020), but the kerf made by the Cosman saw is narrower. Looks like a laser cut.

Three of the cuts were made with the Cosman. One with the LN. Can you tell which one is the LN?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

The one all the way to left is LN?

So you think its worth the extra money?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> The one all the way to left is LN?
> 
> So you think its worth the extra money?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


No the 3rd one from the left is the LN. The first was an angled cut for a DT. I'm a righty and would usually never make that cut, but wanted to see if I could with the Cosman. I usually flip the board to make an angled cut, so the cut would go from right to left.

Looking at the pic I see I didn't make the LN cut as deep. That wasn't a conscious thing. The Cosman just cut easier and well I guess cut deeper with basically the same number of strokes. I didn't count the strokes, but I did wanted to see how each of the saws felt immediately after each cut, so I made 4 or 5 passes and then picked up the other saw.

Are the Cosman saws worth the money? Ah well that's still subjective. You can make perfectly fine cuts with the LN, especially for someone with much more experience than me  But I'd say the Cosman would be the saw anyone would pick up if they had both at their disposal.


----------



## LDO2802

Sorry, haven't been on in a couple days, but rest assured, my project is complete. No teasers! 

Apparently I have to drive down the hill to deliver! LOL. Maybe I will meet a movie star?


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome, welcome back LDO.

I've always liked the looks of Cosman's saws. I just haven't ever been able to find one to fit my Powermatic.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If I remember right he uses something else for the handles, not wood. They look nice for sure. I'll stick to my agent twitch dovetail saw. He put a thick brass back on it so it's pretty hefty and cuts like a champ. I do like the saws with the high tpi at the tops though. Probably a lot easier to start like the jap saws. Norms saw he made me has never been a problem, the veritas saws I have aren't bad but sometimes they just don't want to start working unless I hold the handle lower. After that they too are great but not as good as my dovetail saw. Wish Norm would make me a big tenon and a crosscut saw.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

The Cosman saws are made with a resin handle. You can pay a crap ton more for a wooden one impregnated with fiberglass


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got a Cosman saw. It's a pretty darned good backsaw, I think. It's got a resin handle. The extra weight makes it feel "faster" when it's cutting. The high tpi section at the nose for starting is real nice. But I don't find myself reaching for it a ton, since I've been using pull-saws more for a while. Except my pull-saws have worn asymmetrically and now cut curves when I'm ripping more than a few inches long (and backsaws aren't so good for ripping…).

I've also driven a Bad Axe bayonet and stiletto (two of his backsaws). The nice thing about Bad Axe is that Mark & his crew will set up your saw for how you plan to use it. If you're working primarily oak, you'll get a different setup than if you work in walnut.

Finally, I've got a Bad Axe frame saw set up for ripping oak. Have to finish building it (after I finish my swap project), but I test-drove one in the shop (Bad Axe is close enough to MSP that I drove down to pick up my saw and meet the guys), and I like them.

Tried a couple other saws at Handworks last month too. I think my general conclusion is that I'm not good enough to tell the minor differences in very well set-up saws, and on Friday morning at Handworks, they were pretty much all set up perfectly. Felt like I was cutting twice as fast as I normally do, so I guess I need to spend some time sharpening saws.


----------



## papadan

All this saw talk is boring the hell out of me, My Ridgid cuts smooth as butter!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

LOL… I rarely turn my Ridgid table saw on unless breaking down really rough stock. I'm a hand tool guy


----------



## papadan

> LOL… I rarely turn my Ridgid table saw on unless breaking down really rough stock. I m a hand tool guy
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I hear ya, but don't really have the time for all that. ;-) Too much like work, and I'm retired.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I am DONE! Just finished up the additional item I wanted to send. I think in some ways, it was more work than the main tool. But it was fun to make and stretched my comfort zone a bit.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> But it was fun to make and stretched my comfort zone a bit.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


That's what it's all about. Awesome!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Now what do I do? LOL Ah I have a few ideas I guess. Been wanting to make a small tool caddy for my bench to hold marking gauges, squares and pencils/pens and stuff. Then I have a piece of furniture I have in mind. I better get cracking before the next swap takes up my time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congrats, Bill!

I've got my primary project functional. Still needs a couple days of shaping to make it feel right in the hands, but it works, and I've got a spare copy for myself, too. I don't know if I'm going to do the add-in item(s) I want to do or not. Last night's low temp here was 70 and my garage is warming up pretty good. I expect I'll lose tomorrow entirely due to heat, so I may just put in extra time on fit & finish on the primary and save the add-in idea for a future swap. Then again, there's almost a month left on the clock, so…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You need to get some cooling in that shop Dave. 108 as a high today in AZ and I'll be in the shop all day thanks to the swamp cooler.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I probably should, Dave, but I'm limited by city code. Putting in air means cutting a hole in the wall to get the hot air out, which probably means pulling a permit. Blegh.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Yeah, I probably should, Dave, but I m limited by city code. Putting in air means cutting a hole in the wall to get the hot air out, which probably means pulling a permit. Blegh.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


If you have a window you have a hole. Make an insert for the window to accommodate exhaust. You can make it an insulated insert too.


----------



## HokieKen

1 down, 1 more is the goal for today. Just 2 mire tenons and 2 mire mortises and short stretchers are done. Then mill the long stretchers and tenon them in this coming week and maybe my bench can go right-side-up by next weekend! Hurrah!


----------



## builtinbkyn

You're gonna need a bog box for that Kenny.


----------



## papadan

My swap project has been done, I'm wearing myself out making bonus items. I better ship soon or run out of materials to make stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

I hate chopping mortises in oak. That's all. Just wanted to be sure y'all knew.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I hate chopping mortises in oak. That s all. Just wanted to be sure y all knew.
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh come on now. What Hokie is afraid of oakie?


----------



## HokieKen

Any of the ones not from Muskogee.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'm about to make some mortises in bubinga. Way harder than oak. Guess New York chisels are sharper and tougher. But that probably comes with the territory


----------



## PoohBaah

I had a surprise in the mail this morning. I won this sled on an Instagram give away. Can't wait to try it out. Anyone have one? Thoughts?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It doesn't snow in AZ so I don't have any sleds. Yours looks invincible. Kind of cool!


----------



## builtinbkyn

What sled? No pics or link


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats poohbah but it sure don't look like much;-9

Just in time to get ready to go to dinner 










Then it's off to the in-laws to set up their new Amazon echo and install some smart switches and outlets. Teaching them to use it is likely to get interesting!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good Kenny. We have a couple of echos and a few dots littered around the house. They get used for everything. Shopping list is invaluable. I tease my wife that whenever I need something I just add it to the shopping list and it magically appears! Completely not giving her any credit for actually going shopping and getting whatever is on the list.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Doesn't Echo connect directly to Langley? :O


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, I was looking through my turning stock for something to make my drawbore pegs from. I have a stick of ironwood but I've never used any of it. Would it be good or is it too brittle?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

it'll work and look cool but make sure there's absolutely no hairline cracks or you might tear it up turning it. Go slow. Once you pound it in, it shouldn't matter just hit it straight.

Where did you get ironwood?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, use a leather lined mallet too. I broke the ironwood on my plane hammer at the tip. So be careful. I won't use it for a hammer tip anymore.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Dave. I picked up a stick at West Penn hardwoods last summer. Was gonna use it for screwdriver handles but I haven't made those yet so it's gonna be reassigned


----------



## KelleyCrafts

thats a big stick assuming like 6 handles or more.


----------



## HokieKen

It was just going to be 3. I think it's 1.5 square x 18 long


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea the only way I could use a sled in south Louisiana is if the humidity got thick enough to slide on… lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice piece. What did you pay Kenny? Just curious what you guys pay for that further east.

Did we ever see the sled. I would like to see it.


----------



## TheFridge

We did get more than 1" of snow once. It sucked.


----------



## HokieKen

No idea Dave. I went through and grabbed a bunch of stuff from their b-grade bins that they sell by the pound. It was probably 3-5$ a pound.


----------



## HokieKen

I did get a little swap work done. I have two pieces left to make and I can't for the life of me find a wood I like for them.


----------



## PoohBaah

There were some technical difficulties yesterday. Sorry about all of that. It here is the picture.


----------



## PoohBaah

Here is a little teaser picture too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ Pooh ….I *NEVER* win nothing 10 total tickets I buy 9 and don't win that's life LMAO :<))


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Ooooooohhhh! A table saw sled, that makes more sense…..... lol


----------



## PoohBaah

I understand your feelings I am usually in the same situation but I figure that a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I have been trying to get a trip together to West Penn. I hope to go this summer. Didn't know they had a grade "B" bin. I go to their web site quite often, some good deals and some "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Poohbah, nice looking sled! Let us know how it is.

Jeff, it's a short drive for you and it's massive so dedicate a full day to browsing. No exaggeration. The b-grade bins are only there, they don't sell it online. There wasn't much in the way of lumber, mostly turning blank sized stuff. Wait until you see some of their exotic slabs. When I went, they had a huge rosewood slab… $15k. Pick me one if those up if you go ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, btw, I hate chopping mortises so f-ing much. From here on, I'm a pocket screw guy.


----------



## papadan

> Oh, btw, I hate chopping mortises so f-ing much. From here on, I m a pocket screw guy.
> 
> - HokieKen


You can't stoop that low, Kenny! Just switch to dowels instead of all the chopping.


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, sorry Bill, just pocket screwed my long stretcher in.










JK, that's M&T. Got more shop time than expected today). Got both long stretchers milled and tenons cut. Mortised this one in. Now 2 more mortises to layout and chop and I can flip this baby over!

I meant Dan, not Bill. Damn autocorrect…


----------



## papadan

Last big bench I built, I used 1 1/2" dowels instead of chopping all those mortises. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Then I'd just whine about having to drill all those 1 1/2" holes.


----------



## builtinbkyn

"I meant Dan, not Bill. Damn autocorrect…"

LOL Well I'm honored to be associated with Dan 

Man that bottom stretcher sure looks twisted or it's the mortises. Maybe I should lend you my Kreg jig


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, that does look pretty bad huh? It's just the lighting and camera angle Thank Goodness.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Got more shop time than expected today


You're not the only one. We got some dry air in last night, and the overnight low was in the 50s so I was up early to open the garage door and let it cool off in the morning air. Finished the wood removal part of the project and am now into the patching up mistakes portion. ;-) I even got as far as using the laser engraver on the macacauba and then getting three quick coats of shellac on it before the temps got too high.

Tomorrow morning I should be able to sand and oil and assemble and maybe start working on an add-on surprise.


----------



## papadan

> Got more shop time than expected today
> 
> You re not the only one. We got some dry air in last night, and the overnight low was in the 50s so I was up early to open the garage door and let it cool off in the morning air. Finished the wood removal part of the project and *am now into the patching up mistakes portion*. ;-) I even got as far as using the laser engraver on the macacauba and then getting three quick coats of shellac on it before the temps got too high.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I should be able to sand and oil and assemble and maybe start working on an add-on surprise.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ROFLMAO


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we all do it :<))


----------



## papadan

I know we do Tony, but we don't usually say it out loud! LOL


----------



## TheFridge

Yep. Entered the same phase last night  gotta finish another process and hopefully not enter that phase again.


----------



## DavePolaschek

As a wise man once said, if we learn from our mistakes, I must be a frickin' genius!


----------



## HokieKen

I sure am glad I didn't have to patch up any mistakes this weekend!


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful joinery Kenny, showcase it.

Files work better when you put a handle on them, made progress this weekend and my

hardware should arrive soon.

Yeah buddy


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I sure am glad I didn t have to patch up any mistakes this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Cut the legs to length before cutting the tenons?


----------



## HokieKen

Actually that's a stretcher and I already had both tenons cut. That was the final cheek. I made the first pass over the dado. When I went to waste the rest of the cheek off, I slid the part the wrong way on the miter gauge!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That sucks, but at least you repaired it pretty good, after all it shouldn't be seen too much.


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, its the back side of one of the short stretchers so it'll never be seen. Didn't bother me too much. At least I didn't yell or throw anything. ;-P


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well if you are anything like me, I don't worry about the things I can't change. If I've done my best and something went wrong, then oh well. It is out of my control. Just move on and keep having fun making sawdust.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I sure am glad I didn t have to patch up any mistakes this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen





> I know we do Tony, but we don t usually say it out loud! LOL
> 
> - papadan





> Nah, its the back side of one of the short stretchers so it ll never be seen. Didn t bother me too much. At least I didn t yell or throw anything. ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


it will be seen now LMAO :<))
I LEARN SOMETHING …IF YOU CAN HIDE IT ….IT *DID NOT* HAPPEN


----------



## HokieKen

> Well if you are anything like me, I don t worry about the things I can t change. If I ve done my best and something went wrong, then oh well. It is out of my control. Just move on and keep having fun making sawdust.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


That pretty well sums it up Josh. In this case, I do have extra lumber and it would have been pretty easy to remake that piece. But, it's not seen and won't affect function so it is what it is.

I like that flow chart Tony! I need to put that on the wall in my shop. And my office. And my truck. And my bedroom.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO :<))


----------



## r33tc0w

I hope whoever receives my gift has a fork-loader!


----------



## DavePolaschek

It was a good morning for me. I finished sanding and hitting the fancy wood with a final coat of shellac. The oak got two coats of oil. And I scraped out some epoxy that wouldn't set from my butter dish I made back in April and shellacked over what I can only guess was a spot where the linseed oil was keeping the epoxy from setting. More shellac ought to solve it, right? Shellac sticks to anything! Oh, and I hit my shop stool with another coat of oil while I was at it.

Now I've got multiple pieces with multiple finishes drying for the rest of the day while I do non-woodworking things. Just as well. I don't need to be stirring up any dust.

And because it was all finishing work this morning, no new band-aids! Woo-hoo!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I hope whoever receives my gift has a fork-loader!
> 
> - r33tc0w


I have a liftgate loading dock and freight elevator. If a forklift is needed, there's about a half dozen driving around the front of the building at any particular time of the day. Whatcha' got?


----------



## PoohBaah

> I hope whoever receives my gift has a fork-loader!
> 
> - r33tc0w


I have a Case skid steer with pallet forks so bring it on. I need the pallet forks to move all that awesome pallet wood.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I hope whoever receives my gift has a fork-loader!


My mailman is one of the few people in the universe with worse knees and back than me (and mine are titanium since last October), so if he can deliver it, I can move it.


----------



## papadan

I'm down to finishing my last bonus item and screwed up. Didn't let the oil dry enough now the poly wont dry and I'm pissed! Might throw it in the can and just start over with it.


----------



## waho6o9

Exactly why I don't use oil as much any more Dan

Shellac and wax


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't know if it's a problem with the oil more so than the poly. My go to is shellac and wax as well. I will use blo if I think it will add to the project though. It's never been an issue.


----------



## HokieKen

I use BLO on about everything. Then poly if it needs it. I need to experiment with shellac a little more. Only thing I've ever used it for is a sealer coat. For shop tools, I keep a mix of 3:3:1 BLO:MSoly handy. Then wax.

I guess I default to BLO because it is good for enhancing the grain and color of oak and walnut which are the 2 woods I use most often.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I use BLO on about everything.


That was my philosophy too. Only problem I've had is some punky elm where the BLO did very nicely for bringing out the color and solidifying the wood enough that I could work it, but took forever to cure, and apparently I missed a spot when shellacking, so the epoxy I put over the BLO (and shellac) wouldn't cure.

The macacauba I used in this project is the second place where I skipped the BLO. It darkened the grain too much and made it boring. Plus the wood is so oily that the test piece I hit with BLO still feels oily. It's been what, two weeks? I'd read that oily tropical hardwoods could have trouble with oil-based finishes, and sure enough! Shellac is looking like it'll be a pretty nice finish. I might hit it with a little varnish, or I might just leave it shellacked. I've got another test piece I'll bang around a little tomorrow and see what looks best after its been abused a little.


----------



## r33tc0w

a forkloader might be overkill but at least able to lift from the knees  It's not the main item so we'll just call it a freebie to substitute for my newbie abilities in general tool making. Alternatively, it could just as easily be a cement block ;D


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have a Case skid steer with pallet forks so bring it on. I need the pallet forks to move all that awesome pallet wood.


Making a *Really Big* fidget spinner, PoohBaah?


----------



## jeffswildwood

I became a big fan of danish oil lately. Great grain enhancer. If I want to poly over it I make sure I wait three to four days before applying. (Sometimes more). I just want to make sure the oil is dry before using something else. That's including wax.


----------



## JayT

I like Danish oil for a lot of purposes, too. Gives the grain enhancement of BLO, but without as much yellowing, and polyermizes faster. If you like the look of Danish oil, but want more sheen, try Minwax Antique Oil. I've been using it more lately and it's a very easy finish to use.

I like shellac for a lot of things, but haven't got to the point of wanting it as the final finish, yet. Probably need to practice with it more and apply it more in a French polish style (pad dampened with mineral spirits) to get good results.


----------



## papadan

I have to use Walnut oil for a finish, food safe is critical on these swap tools. The poly is safe after drying and makes the piece shine! Never used shellac, made from bugs ain't it?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Shellac comes from bug excretions. It's basically tree sap (much like turpentine or resin) that's been processed by the female lac bug bug into a hard substance. Break it off the tree branch, melt it down, skim out the dead bugs and wax, and you've got shellac.

There's also food-safe linseed oil. I use it all the time, since I'm allergic to tree nuts, so walnut oil is a no go. Takes longer to dry without the heavy metals, but won't poison you.


----------



## papadan

You're allergic to nuts? Oh ********************, here I go again! How are you on Olive oil, Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Bury it under a layer of poly and I'll promise not to eat the tool.


----------



## papadan

What the hell are you talking about? I asked you about Olive oil!


> Bury it under a layer of poly and I ll promise not to eat the tool.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I personally always thought she was too skinny, and couldn't see what Popeye and Brutus were fighting for!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, I really got a good laugh out of the last posts.



> You re allergic to nuts? Oh ********************, here I go again! How are you on Olive oil, Dave?
> - papadan





> Bury it under a layer of poly and I ll promise not to eat the tool.
> - Dave Polaschek





> What the hell are you talking about? I asked you about Olive oil!
> I personally always thought she was too skinny, and couldn t see what Popeye and Brutus were fighting for!
> - papadan


This is good stuff, (still laughing)  you guys are outrageous. Better then an episode of "Tool Time". )


----------



## papadan

Gotta keep it light, Jeff!


----------



## waho6o9

Hardware arrived and I'll purchase some more to see which ones look better.

We should be on time, woo hoo

Ship date at the end of this month


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's on a Friday too which sucks. Two more days and we would have another weekend. This of course only applies to the working class schmucks on here and not the lucky retirees.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, this schmuck's out of weekend shop time but, I'm ahead of where I figured I'd be at this point so I'm good. I have 2 real "chores" left and I'm having a horrible time deciding a wood to use.

So y'all help me out here. I have Rosewood, Jatoba and Katalox in the tool now. I chose them for mechanical properties but they look really nice together. Problem is, I don't have enough of any of those for the final pieces. So, I have cherry, oak, and walnut in the size I need. I thought Walnut would be the answer (and maybe it is) but it's so similar in color to the Katalox that I don't really like them together. The grain of oak just doesn't quite fit in and the color of cherry just doesn't really look great with the Jatoba or the Rosewood.

Which one? I'm leaning heavy toward the Cherry. But the other 2 are still in the running. Really they all 3 look "okay" but none of them really strike me as awesome.


----------



## papadan

That's OK Kenny, I'm a Walnut guy so go ahead and use that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm going to think the cherry will go with the jatoba and rosewood best. Nix the oak. Walnut is definitely a favorite of mine but if it isn't fitting because of the katalox then I would nix that too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, and I wish I was ahead of the game too but I'm not. I don't even have my prototype done yet.  the prototype might be the swap item. Lol

I actually should get some decent time in soon. I'm not worried….yet.


----------



## papadan

tick…tock…tick…tock…......;-()


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I agree with Dave I think Cherry is your best bet. Walnut is my favorite wood of all time to work, but with the Katalox. I agree, I think Cherry is your go to


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I agree with Dave
> - WoodWorkJosh


Some genius people on this forum.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

LOL


----------



## papadan

And some that are just different! ;-) You're a "special" kind of genius, aren't you Dave?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, my mom used to say I'm special, and the driver of the short bus that used to pick me up said the same thing. Must be true.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, would some of my gummy cherry help out? I have quite a bit and time permitting could get you some in the mail tomorrow. Depending on USPS you could be cuttin' Saturday or Monday. It is not the same wood tone as regular cherry, a bit of an orangish tone.









This has a coating of danish oil, let me know if I can help you out my friend


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Best looking cherry I've seen Jeff. I'll take some!


----------



## PoohBaah

That is real pretty. If you have my name you can just send a box of that.


----------



## HokieKen

That's got some nice figure too Jeff. I don't need it for this project but I'll definitely remember you have it. Thanks for the offer!

You do bring up a good point about color though. I may have to play around with some dyes or stains. Thanks for the opinions guys. Glad y'all confirmed my thinking ;-9


----------



## HokieKen

I would go get started on that Cherry now but my wife's taking me to the iMax to see my girlfriends new movie.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm late to the game, but it sounds like all of your choices are fairly dark, Kenny. Have some ash or elm on hand? Maple or poplar? Just throwing out some ideas of things that would contrast.

Personally, I'm partial to oak, but sometimes the grain doesn't work. Ash is my go-to in that case, and elm (or sassafras) if I need gnarly grain instead of straight-line-strength.


----------



## HokieKen

Kinda why I was leaning to the Cherry Dave. What I'd really LOVE is some nice curly Maple. Unfortunately I don't have any big enough and nowhere around here to get it at reasonable prices 

But, you're right, light wood would be best. Cherry's the closest thing I have.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Guess I'm spoiled. I've got the lumber yard I frequent which has a good selection at reasonable prices less than five miles away. And halfway to it is the lumber yard with GREAT selection (but higher prices, and a more chaotic yard) where I'm pretty sure I could go get a piece of curly maple to match your specifications, it would just take an hour or two of digging through the bins.

But then I also have my stash of random stuff I've grabbed from the bargain bin. Guess I'm lucky, though I am running a little low on ash at the moment. Maybe I need to go do some digging later in the week.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, you are lucky Dave! I have to drive a minimum of an hour to a lumberyard that has anything other than construction lumber and oak. Unless I want air-dried stuff then I can find some local stuff on CL most of the time.

So, I thought I was settled on the Cherry thanks to you guys. But then this morning I went back to wondering about the Walnut. Here are the 3 woods I've already used (Rosewood bottom right, Katalox in back, Jatoba in center) and the Cherry (top right) and Walnut (top left) I have on hand.










For reference, here are some marking tools I turned from the same Cherry and Walnut stock:










The marking tools have BLO/wax finish. That is the same finish I plan to put on my swap tool. You can see that the Walnut goes significantly darker with the BLO so it will be closer to the color of the Katalox after finishing. So, does a pictorial change anybody's mind?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nope. I still think you should use ash or maple. Or sassafras, because who doesn't like smelling root beer when working wood? 

And I may be lucky with lumber yards, but I can't shoot my .270 or pee off the back porch without risking some fairly major drama. Pretty sure the shot-spotters would have me nailed before I finished policing my brass. :/


----------



## HokieKen

I was up in St. Paul a few weeks ago for work Dave. My second time in the area and I really like it. No chance of me being there between November and March though!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I change my mind. Go with the Walnut


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I was up in St. Paul a few weeks ago for work Dave. My second time in the area and I really like it. No chance of me being there between November and March though!


Eh, I've ridden motorcycle in every month of the year here. My sweetie talks about retiring to a southern state, and i just tell her that global warming will bring the warm winters to us.

Look me up if you're in the area again, Kenny. I can hook you up with my dealer.


----------



## HokieKen

I may look you up Dave but I don't guess it would do me any good to go to a lumberyard. I ain't driving and can't take much wood on a plane ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. I have friends who'll go to the yard just to drool on the wood. Yeah, it's probably sick, but it's not hurting anyone, so what the h*ck.


----------



## papadan

> I may look you up Dave but I don t guess it would do me any good to go to a lumberyard. I ain t driving and can t take much wood on a plane ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


UPS is your friend!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but like the rest of my friends, they expect money every time they touch my package…


----------



## papadan

How was your movie?


----------



## HokieKen

Even better than expected Dan.


----------



## papadan

Well, I guess you guys are stuck with me now. Seems the Doctor didn't approve my application, so I wont be on the Forged and Fire show. :-(


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Let's just say you should ship soon just in case Dan. Just sayin.


----------



## papadan

All boxed up and labeled, Dave. Nobody need worry, I ain't dead yet!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I only say that Dan because if you have my name I get a box early.


----------



## papadan

> I only say that Dan because if you have my name I get a box early.
> 
> - ki7hy


You be ******************** outta luck, Dave. LMAO


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's it then Dan has your name Kenny. If it's not mine it must be yours!!


----------



## HokieKen

He could have anybody's name. However I did fix the spreadsheet before I sent it to Josh so everyone is either in Roanoke, VA or Chandler, AZ ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Weird. My recipient is in Chandler, VA. You sure you got that right, Kenny?


----------



## HokieKen

That means you got the bonus Dave! You get to send one to VA and one to AZ. Better get busy!


----------



## r33tc0w

We need to do a wood swap!


----------



## r33tc0w

i just wish amazon would quit losing my last piece I'm waiting on for this build


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good thing I made three of everything: one to screw up, one to keep, and one to send. You don't mind minor mistakes, do you, Kenny? The finish is a little rough, but I figure a coat of black enamel over the top of everything will fix that right up!


----------



## HokieKen

> We need to do a wood swap!
> 
> - r33tc0w


I've had several conversations with different guys about that. It usually just doesn't work out because of shipping. The only way it's really an advantage is if you both have something the other just can't get where they live. Otherwise, the shipping cost just doesn't justify it. Dave even started a thread for wood-swapping a few months ago. Just never took off.



> Good thing I made three of everything: one to screw up, one to keep, and one to send. You don t mind minor mistakes, do you, Kenny? The finish is a little rough, but I figure a coat of black enamel over the top of everything will fix that right up!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Send that one to AZ. Nothing with any kind of mistakes, minor or otherwise, has ever been in my shop. (OK, I call BS on myself)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> We need to do a wood swap!
> 
> - r33tc0w


I remember it was tried. Shipping costs I guess would be an issue. A flat rate box full of lumber, well, would be a bit on the heavy side. Myself, I have always wanted to get ahold of some box elder. That pretty wood with the red streaks!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well Im pretty good in excel, so I can tell that the sheet isn't modified to help you Kenny….... lol. I will say the sheet is pretty elegant, so who ever made it knew their stuff


----------



## waho6o9

Applied shellac yesterday and will assembly the item probably over the weekend as the second

set of hardware arrives tomorrow. Yeah buddy


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*THIS* is where I get my lumber SOME of the video's are fun to watch :<))


----------



## papadan

I could enjoy a wood swap, except I don't have anything anyone would want. Right now my best wood is a purple heart turning block and I can't afford to buy any nice wood. Got lots of Walnut and Cherry but not any significant figure in any of it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah the lumber swap sounds like a great idea but it would be even better if there were several participants from south america, Asia, Africa & Australia just to make the offerings a little more interesting than swapping maple, oak, cherry & walnut.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

AhYeti, don't underestimate your home turf. I would love a lot of that cherry and walnut figured. In AZ that stuff doesn't grow. I do however have eucalyptus galore (same as the Jarah the aussies have of that makes you feel better), mesquite, acacia, ironwood, olive…..the list goes on. I can guarantee there are plenty of good woods across the US worth swapping.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

We could do a small lumber swap within a tool swap. For instance everyone signs up. We assign names, then instead of shipping tools we send a small amount of lumber(enough to make a tool). Then once you receive your lumber you make some tool out of it and send it to another assigned recipient….. that's just off the top of my head. It would need some details worked out… What does everyone think of that?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wood swap/tool swap, sounds interesting. With a limited supply of a certain wood I would drive myself crazy fearing a mistake and have to say "Josh, I need just one more piece of that ironwood". Maybe a box swap with what you receive.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Box swap sounds great Jeff, I love making boxes


----------



## bigblockyeti

That could work, I know I wouldn't mind having some of the stuff that grows predominantly in the southwest. I looked and the best size for the USPS flat rate boxes is just under 24" x just under 12" and ~3" thick. A good amount of wood could be packed into a box of that size, unfortunately it doesn't look like they have anything longer.


----------



## HokieKen

Like I've told Dave before, I'd gladly swap him for some of those woods that aren't available here. Most of what we commonly have here is available everywhere but, I know in some places Walnut brings average prices much higher than what I pay for it. Cherry too. Maple and oak are both cheap here but I think they're pretty cheap everywhere.

I've swapped some Walnut for some BEM with LJ ComboProf in Michigan but that's the only time. I think Dave and I are still on for a box full if he ever mills his stuff down ;-)

No sure about building a tool from lumber sent to you Josh but, I'd be up for it if we said up front that everyone has to send the large flat-rate box with their tool and fill the rest of the box with local lumber. Of course, that could end in some broken tools…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Josh, I think making boxes is my favorite project. That was my first swap about two years ago. jmartel was the sponsor and there was some beautiful boxes came out of it.









Mine was the one on top left. This was the first project I actually used something other then the three "P"s. Pine poplar or plywood. However the lid center was from a piece of poplar I had set back for months due to the curly grain pattern. I received the one from jmartel, wonderful job making the lighthouse scene using intarsia. It's still in use today!


----------



## HokieKen

I just dug up the Official Wood Swap Thread that Dave posted a while back. I bumped it so we'll see if it takes off again. I'd say we revive that and use it for now then if it seems like a good idea to most, we'll incorporate it into the next tool swap as well?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think doing a combined wood / tool swap might be too much. I probably wouldn't sign up for one, just because there's too many opportunities for me to get stalled. But that's just me…

For just a wood swap, I'm less interested, but then I'm spoiled and have access to a very good selection right here in MSP, plus I'm not shy about mail ordering exotics if I decide I need one. Yeah, there's some Arizona stuff I'd like to get from Dave, but there's only one of him and a ton of us.


----------



## builtinbkyn

A wood swap, and this is just my opinion, seems kind of fruitless. You can just as easily purchase wood online with free shipping, that you may not be able to obtain locally. Having an individual send wood of any appreciable quantity, would make it cost prohibitive. If it's small turning blanks, etc, well that type of thing can be done at any time between LJs and doesn't really make sense for a swap. The wood swap can be an add-on to another type of swap - say by sending some raw wood used to make what ever was the subject of the swap. That way the recipient can make something else to accompany the tool they receive. JMO of course so don't flame me


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Alright folks. I know I'm probably the only one who doesn't have a box packed and labeled but just in case I'm not. THREE WEEKS! That's right, we ship on a Friday this swap. I have a jump on my prototype but it's not done yet. I'll be finishing my dining room table, an old school buffet table restore for the wife, and my Father's Day gifts this weekend. I've been working hard to get these done so I can concentrate heavily on my swap item. after this weekend the swap item is all I'm letting my shop time go to until it's done.

My main item is relatively small but difficult for me. My bonus is fun and likely more of a shop art thing but it might work out to be more. Then my other bonus bonus is done already (might have to trim to size). I really want to nail my main item so I needed to clear the project list so my mind was in the game. I won't be on much unless it's like now, when I'm at work. Lol I'll be working every night after work to get the main item working like a real tool maker made it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Alright folks. I know I m probably the only one who doesn t have a box packed and labeled but just in case I m not.


I was thinking of packing up my main item, but decided on Monday to make an add-in. In the cool mornings this week, I've built a prototype for the add-in, and then discovered I can make something a lot cooler with only a bunch more work (but I should be able to get it ready for finishing by Monday), so I've started doing that. My add-in project will probably be a more useful and impressive tool than my main tool.

On the other hand, I'm still adhering to the "build three, one to screw up and send to Kenny, one to keep, and one to send to my lucky recipient" strategy I started with. The only snag is that my "one to screw up" for the main project will probably get recycled into parts for the new and improved add-in, so Kenny will be out of luck. Sorry, dude.


----------



## TheFridge

Still working.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave that sucks for Kenny. From what I understand, nobody received his name for this swap. The real theme of the swap is punk'd and he just doesn't know it yet. We are all playing along, you did get the PM didn't you?

Here's a sneak peak at one of the benches for my table of it makes everyone feel better that I'm not as far along. The wife and I aren't really live edge people normally but when she saw this stuff she immediately had to have it. Actually this cottonwood wasn't what she saw, it was the eucalyptus slabs the table top is made from but this cottonwood is used for accents throughout the benches and table.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad I'm not the only one Fridge.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> We are all playing along, you did get the PM didn t you?


You mean the one that said, "Don't tell Kenny, but…" ? Yeah, I got that. I thought we weren't supposed to talk about it, though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's cool, he doesn't read this stuff.


----------



## DavePolaschek

In the "actually doing something with wood" category, I've now spent three days with CitruStrip and my dining room windows. There is, in fact, wood under there, and it's not just paint holding them together. I think one more session should get them cleaned up enough that I can bust out the paint and then think about putting the hardware back on them.










Pretty sure any goofy behavior on my part at this point can be blamed on the fumes. At least that's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## papadan

I got a problem and need help guys. I can't get all the price tags off these tools I'm passing off as my own. If I scrape them it will mess up the finish and Goof Off wont touch them. Any ideas?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Maybe try some WD40….. lol


----------



## papadan

That stuff smells bad and Kenny might catch on to what I did!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Oh, I didn't realize it needed to be incognito.. I'm sure he can't read either…. lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

Those cottonwood benches look great, now I'm kicking myself for bucking a few long 16" diameter logs into firewood.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks yeti, it's not normally our style but we think the whole package will be decent. Should have probably dot a real craftsman on it though. Lol What kind of logs yeti?


----------



## Babieca

Had to take a quick pause to knock out something for a birthday party this weekend. Back to the swap project tomorrow!


----------



## papadan

Jiminy Cricket, nice job on the toy.


----------



## HokieKen

Bench looks great Dave! I don't generally like live-edge stuff either. That works well though.

Car is cool too Babieca!

Y'all thought you were being sneaky but you gave it away. I definitely know who has my name now!


----------



## bigblockyeti

They were cottonwood, just checked my log pile a bit ago and there's three left, one is small and the other two are ~12" in diameter and both over 8' long. Despite being kind of buggy I think I can do something with them but they'll have to get in line because I have a couple cherry and several walnut logs to cut up first.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny. Yeah, if you knew us we wouldn't be the ones you would guess to have a table and benches like this at all.

Yeti, cottonwood is always ugly until you Plane it. All the pieces I have I wouldn't think twice about but once it's planed smooth it's a whole new wood. Most of mine has spalting and it's a little pinky so my table legs took a different turn unfortunately but they still look good. I say go for it. Mill it down and if you hate it, burn it. Lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think I'll do that, who knows, it could have a little spalting after sitting outside (but well of the ground) for a few years.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I hate milling usually but it's nice to get free wood and I've usually tried to stick to using local woods. Probably 97% of all the wood I use is local wood. 99% if you take away turning projects. I buy blanks of all types when I can get a sale or bargain bin.


----------



## HokieKen

Up early for a little swap work. Hand planing some Walnut for turning and saw this unusual grain structure. Hate that I already cut it down to turning blank size.


----------



## TheFridge

I would like to say it's from the crotch but it's probably knot.


----------



## HokieKen

That's friggin' funny Fridge! I almost missed it )

I was worried. I had sweat and tears covered but no blood in this one. Thankfully me and the disk sander just had a little fight while I was doing a little shaping.


----------



## waho6o9

> I would like to say it s from the crotch but it s probably knot.
> 
> - TheFridge


Thanks for laugh


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I planed some walnut recently and found this:



















I photographed both sides to show. What do you think. Saving it for that "special" project


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Jeff! Can't say I've ever seen Walnut with spalting or whatever that is.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I too thought spalting. But to the right is a really different pattern. It spreads out like "ice crystals" would look. Very strange piece but may make a cool box top.


----------



## TheFridge

I made a funny


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think I have a second teaser photo (or a wood ID quiz). And I have resolved my clamp envy issues.










Though I believe I could've fit one more clamp in there if I had put in a little more effort.


----------



## HokieKen

If I could only have 1 kind of clamp, it would be those Dave.

Walnut and cherry?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Batting .500, Kenny. I've got a bunch of those, and yeah, they're pretty good.


----------



## HokieKen

Me too Dave. Probably 20 of them. 12" up to 48". I've got old pre-Irwin ones and the Irwin ones. I think the new ones are just as good as the old ones if not better.

Walnut and Elm?

And, most importantly, I think I've found the perfect beer for muggy summer days:










If y'all can get Deschutes where you live and like citrusy IPAs, this is one if the best ones I've ever tried.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yep. Walnut & elm. Going more domestic for the add-on tool.

I think I've got a dozen of the blue clamps. I used to have four 36" ones, but they got loaned to a friend who never returned them. Over a decade ago. But nearly every project means picking up a few more, and the new big ones seem better than the old big ones (different jaw shape - I think they give a little more clearance).

Hot and humid weather mostly means Hamm's for me. From the land of sky blue waters (waters), comes the beer refreshing (Hamm's, the beer refreshing).


----------



## papadan

I prefer a cup of coffee when it gets hot, keeps the inside even with the outside! Beside that, I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## papadan

> I hate milling usually but it s nice to get free wood and I ve usually tried to stick to using local woods. Probably 97% of all the wood I use is local wood. 99% if you take away turning projects. I buy blanks of all types when I can get a sale or bargain bin.
> 
> - ki7hy


I don't blame you with the "local" woods you have to choose from, Oak and Maple get boring real quick. Jeff, I have heard that spalted walnut is highly poisonous, I'm sending you my address for quick disposal of that junk! ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dan, should I seal it in plastic and throw in a bunch of that gummy cherry? I hear it causes "brain damage" due to it's highly addictive nature. I also have a lot of silver maple from a tree that fell in my yard two years ago. I'm scared to cut it cause I may fall down too. I am so glad to have a friend willing to dispose of this and thinking about my health. )


----------



## builtinbkyn

I prefer Belgian Tripels, but this did in a pinch. Today was the first day it actually felt like Summer around here. I have to get the AC back in the shop. This morning was fine, but then it got a bit steamy to stay there for more than a few hours in the afternoon.


----------



## HokieKen

Brooklyn Ale? Does that mean they pack 18 oz in a 12 oz bottle, serve it luke warm, charge you too much and then cuss you if you complain?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Brooklyn Ale? Does that mean they pack 18 oz in a 12 oz bottle, serve it luke warm, charge you too much and then cuss you if you complain?
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL well they may cuss and over charge you, but it's served cold. My favorite NY beer is brewed in Cooperstown. Ommegang. Their recipes are along the lines of what monks have been producing for centuries. Three Philosophers is one of my favorites. Not much of an IPA guy, but it's beer so I never refuse one. That Summer Ale is hoppy but on the lighter side.


----------



## papadan

Yo Jeff, just make the shipping crate out of some of that Gummy Cherry! ;-) You guys get wood I've never heard of or seen.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Everyone posting their beer photos. So here you go.

I'm more of a Hefe dude. Never liked the hoppy IPAs very much.










Oh and I'm done. We still have some dining room stuff to put up. It's empty in here. Used to be an office, now it's back to a dining room.









Again, never been a live edge fan but this is what she wanted. Turned out ok I think.


----------



## bigblockyeti

You're previous post about the cottonwood benches inspired me, I cut one of the logs and bumped up the sawing priority cutting it into ~3" slabs. Turns out it was still quite heavy, my moisture meter pegs out at 50% and that's what it registered most points I checked. My blade is beginning to dull so I don't know if that created to woolly surface or if all cottonwood does that? At any rate, here it is:


















Now I just have to figure out what to do with it when it dries out in three years.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Hope that cold Shock Top didn't leave a ring on that beautiful finish. That set came out real nice. By the way, what is the finish?

Yeti i was planing some pine yesterday and was getting a fuzzy yield. I had to search to see why that might be happening. Seems planing soft woods with a high angle might be the culprit. I switched to a low angle bevel up and it removed the fuzzies. I was first using a #3 that I recently sharpened. The secondary bevel I put on it must have been a bit steeper than usual and gave me that result.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I don't really care for the live edge stuff either but that looks amazing Dave. What did you finish it with?


----------



## waho6o9

Fancy dining room set Dave, congrats on a fine build!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, that set came out awesome! The finish is off the charts. Live edge seems to be the way to go with this set. Just beautiful.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks guys for the compliments. I'm with you Josh on the live edge stuff but it works. I used arm-r-seal for protection. Gloss because that's what the wife wanted.

Bill, last coat of finish on the top was put on Tuesday in Arizona in a hot garage. I only set my beer on there for the photo so it was fine. The finish is good to go for light use regardless at this point.

Yeti, remember I was saying cottonwood doesn't look good until you Plane… that's exactly why. Actually yours looks better than mine did but maybe because it's still wet?? Not sure.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice table and benches, Dave. Gonna be tough to fit into a fixed price box, though. Even the big one doesn't look big enough.

I thought I had another teaser photo that wouldn't give too much away, but when I hit preview, I saw that the recipient's name would be visible, so I guess I'd better not post it.

But I did read about cold-cure japanning last night, so maybe after I hit it with the layer of asphaltum and spar-varnish, I'll be able to post a photo without giving anything away. Much better than the rattle-can of bed-liner I was planning to use.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Nice table and benches, Dave. Gonna be tough to fit into a fixed price box, though. Even the big one doesn t look big enough.
> - Dave Polaschek


Maybe I stayed up too late or had one too many Shock Tops but I'm confused Dave. What did you mean there?


----------



## DavePolaschek

That wasn't a teaser for your swap project?  Guess I was confused!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ha! Wow, that flew right over my head.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Whoosh! Is your hair parted on the other side now?


----------



## HokieKen

I don't usually like live edge and I don't like hi-gloss film finishes. But holy crap Dave, that set is stunning! That's why we have to let our wives make such decisions, we're dumb ;-). You should seriously be proud and I'm sure such a unique set will see use for many generations.



> Ha! Wow, that flew right over my head.
> 
> - ki7hy


Should have put your green fez on. That would have caught it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny, first time I've used gloss too. Yeah, I might have needed a red fez for that one though.


----------



## papadan

Can we ship early? I'm running out of materials and ideas for add ons!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yes you can ship early. The ship date is really just a must be shipped by date.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've been wondering just when to ship, myself. I figured I'd wait at least until next week, but then I've been experimenting with finishing the past couple days. Turns out orange shellac on BLO-oiled elm is a danged purty color. And if I overshoot and make it too dark, I can sand off a little color with 1200 grit. That plus a coat or two of traditional sandelac varnish, and I think I'll have produced a darn nice looking tool, plus I'll have learned more about finishing along the way.


----------



## HokieKen

I won't be shipping early! I thought I was ahead of the game this time but now it's almost Father's Day and I've just barely started on that gift. My next 2 weekends are fully booked and then ship date is the following Friday.

Luckily, all the hard stuff is done. I'm down to rifflers and needle files now smoothing and shaping everything up. Then it's just some glue-ups and a couple finish coats. So I'll hit the ship date but crap, where did my "head start" go?!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea Kenny time will bite you sometimes… lol


----------



## papadan

> I won t be shipping early! I thought I was ahead of the game this time but now it s almost Father s Day and I ve just barely started on that gift. My next 2 weekends are fully booked and then ship date is the following Friday.
> 
> Luckily, all the hard stuff is done.* I m down to rifflers and needle files now smoothing and shaping everything up.* Then it s just some glue-ups and a couple finish coats. So I ll hit the ship date but crap, where did my "head start" go?!
> 
> - HokieKen


That's why I didn't put a fine finish on the tool, too much work and it will just get used anyway! Besides that, nobody will miss me not being in the next swap! ;-()


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I just have one request of everyone. Once you do ship your item to your recipient. Can you please send me the date you shipped it and the tracking # to LJs.SurpriseSwapApril2017 at gmail.com. I will be keeping track of everyone who has shipped and received in the notes in the original swap post. Thanks everyone.


----------



## papadan

Maybe you will know when it arrives, Josh! ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Just want to make sure everything goes as smooth as it possibly can go….. lol….. knock on wood… lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hopefully you will be in the next swap. I was kidding about you leaving us permanently Dan. Damn I hope it's not close like I joked about.

Everyone, send Josh any tracking numbers you get for your Amazon orders. Just for fun.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol…. no Dave I don't need everyone's Amazon tracking #'s. Just swap items please.


----------



## waho6o9

LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

But Josh….it would be fun.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol… only if everyone's amazon orders tracked right to my house..LOL


----------



## builtinbkyn

My stuff is packed and ready to go. I'll get it out in the next few days. Man it's hot here so no shop time until I can get my AC in the window.


----------



## HokieKen

I figured it out. Bill has my name!


----------



## papadan

Josh, tell Dave you don't want Etsy receipts either!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Like I would send the receipt!!! Huh!

I think you're right Kenny! Unless he has mine. Damn over achievers ready to ship. Grrr.


----------



## papadan

Not overachievers…....we just don't screw off as much as some people. :-() Yo Kenny, I think Dave has your name, you poor bastard!


----------



## papadan

Oooopps….I didn't say that out loud did I?


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I figured it out. Bill has my name!
> 
> - HokieKen


You might be lucky if you did. The package could include some tasty NY brew. But I ain't sayin'.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Now I know Bill has my name, I would enjoy some Brooklyn beers for sure. Kenny I think Dan has your name. That comment was like reverse psychology or something.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Maybe we should have a beer swap


----------



## HokieKen

Not a bad idea Bill. Actually how about everyone post what their favorite type of beer is. That way if I want to drop a couple of bottles of some local flavor in the box, I can tailor my selections to their taste. If anyone happens to be under 21, a recovered alcoholic or just plain hates beer, speak now!

Personally, I'm a fan of ales, specifically IPAs. More specifically, earthy ones (my wife says they taste like grass). But, I'm always up for trying any GOOD beer. If you send me a Miller or Bud, I'll sell it to the kid down the street. If you send a PBR, I'll forward it on to Fridge down in LA ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well all I have to do is finish the father in laws gift and then I'll have all sights on swap project. Actually I have a couple of months where I told the wife I'll be doing shop stuff, selfish stuff. It's been non stop orders for family or whatever and it's been more stressful than fun so I'm building shop stuff. Looking forward to it.

Turned a bunch of lathe tool handles today. Building out carbide tools for the father in law and a set for me because, well….. Here's the first one. Have 4 turned but I had to take my boy to the orthodontist. Still need to shape and tap the ends of the steel but have all 6 pieces cut.


----------



## HokieKen

Goog looking lamintions Dave! Same woods as your dining room set?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Beer swap, oh yea, but keeping in the wood working tradition for swaps, it has to be a six pack in a home made, wooden beer tote. (With attached opener) )


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Maybe we should have a beer swap
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Beer swap, oh yea, but keeping in the wood working tradition for swaps, it has to be a six pack in a home made, wooden beer tote. (With attached opener) )

woops, double post.


----------



## TheFridge

How dare you Kenny…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm a Hefe dude. I don't like beers that taste like grass.

Kenny that's eucalyptus same as the table but the white wood is citrus of some sort.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm a middle of the road kinda dude. No ipas. No budlight. A shiner or Dos Equis. A stout or similar when I'm. Feeling saucy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I like Dos too. The green bottle. Can't remember the difference between them anymore, just always ask for the green bottle.


----------



## papadan

If I'm gonna have one it has to be Bargs!


----------



## HokieKen

I like dos equis with fajitas too.

JK about the PBR Fridge. I have one on occasion for "cultural" pride here in the south ;-9


----------



## GR8HUNTER

was hoping to get 1 more thing done but it is hot here 90 in the shop today …and I'm too lazy to put AC in :<))


----------



## waho6o9

Getting close to shipping this one out. It was a lot of fun and I sure did learn a few things.

I hope everyone else is wrapping up there items as we have a couple of weeks left.

That went quickly…


----------



## builtinbkyn

Any beer is a good beer when that's all there is. PBRs bring back some memories that I thought I forgot LOL Not sure I ever figured out what the attraction was to hoppy brews. I prefer brown ales when there's a choice.

I like the idea of a beer tote swap filled with goodies. The totes can certainly be unique and the brews can either be a local or from the state or their favorite of the tote maker. Have to make the box very fragile of course


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, I'll apaologize to my recipient in advance. I'm not an over achiever and will not be shipping early. I'll be lucky to ship that Friday and not the Monday after. Just sayin.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with Dave^ Don't be looking for me to ship early. Unless my recipient wants to assemble and finish it themselves ;-) I will hit the deadline though. No way I'm a big enough slacker that I'd wait until the Monday after! Just ribbin' ya Dave, I'll wait. I'm definitely sure now that you have my name!



> Getting close to shipping this one out. It was a lot of fun and I sure did learn a few things.
> 
> I hope everyone else is wrapping up there items as we have a couple of weeks left.
> 
> That went quickly…
> 
> - waho6o9


I am really anxious to see yours Wahoo. The skews you made last swap were awesome and way outside most everyone's wheelhouse. No, wait… I've figured it out. Wahoo has my name for sure!!!



> I like the idea of a beer tote swap filled with goodies. The totes can certainly be unique and the brews can either be a local or from the state or their favorite of the tote maker. Have to make the box very fragile of course
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I like that idea too. I've seen several cool beer totes in the project section here and thought I need to make one. Only problem I see would be shipping. It would be a miracle if everyone's package made it to the destination with no broken bottles in any of them.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I like that idea too. I ve seen several cool beer totes in the project section here and thought I need to make one. Only problem I see would be shipping. It would be a miracle if everyone s package made it to the destination with no broken bottles in any of them.
> 
> - HokieKen


That's what the tote is for - to protect a valuable shipment. A few pieces of strategically placed styrofoam and you're GTG.


----------



## HokieKen

> That s what the tote is for - to protect a valuable shipment. A few pieces of strategically placed styrofoam and you re GTG.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I'm pretty sure we better test that theory before we organize a swap on it. Tell you what, you ship me a sixer of your NY beer every week for the next six weeks. I'll take care of data collection and statistical analysis and let you know whether or not it's safe to proceed.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That s what the tote is for - to protect a valuable shipment. A few pieces of strategically placed styrofoam and you re GTG.
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> I m pretty sure we better test that theory before we organize a swap on it. Tell you what, you ship me a sixer of your NY beer every week for the next six weeks. I ll take care of data collection and statistical analysis and let you know whether or not it s safe to proceed.
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh the scientific method, huh? LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> No way I m a big enough slacker that I d wait until the Monday after! Just ribbin ya Dave, I ll wait. I m definitely sure now that you have my name!
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny if I had your name I would be shipping early easily because I wouldn't care what the item(s) looked like or if they worked, guess I'm not that lucky.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhhh, so Bill does have my name.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Beer tote idea with beer sounds great! Shipping would be interesting, I would say lots of bubble wrap and packing. It just so happens a brewery is about to open here in Tazewell Virginia. Painted Peak brewery. If there was a swap set up and I got Ken's name, I guarantee his would make it. Hand delivered!


----------



## HokieKen

I think Devil's Backbone is moving in somewhere down in that area too Jeff. Or maybe I got confused and it's just the Painted Peak instead. We have Parkway here in Roanoke, my personal favorite, then Deschutes is opening up in the next town and Ballast Point just started building a new brewery in Roanoke. All make grade-A beers so I'd definitely jump into a swap.

Apparently some laws/statutes were recently changed to be extremely friendly to breweries in this area so it's becoming sort of a craft-brew mecca. The local micro-brew festival used to be a small affair. Last year it was massive. Bringing in lots of good beer, jobs and money is great. I just hope it doesn't lead to a population boom of hipsters and millennials :-<


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I cant (should not) drink beer with insulin :<((
i live 2 miles from here


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well times have changed Kenny. The craft beer trend has kicked off everywhere. Even that delicious Shock Top I was sipping on used to be an amazing little craft beer in Ft. Collins CO. I have friends there and visit regularly which is how I first found it many moons ago but has since been bought by Anheuser-Busch. If you actually look, the two big beer firms have purchased several of the up and comers in the market and will continue to do so. People see the payouts when they are bought and they start brewing just like any market would see.

We have several great brewers here. Four Peaks being one of my favorites for sure. Mighty tasty selections. I still don't drink beer that tastes like grass or comes in a can.


----------



## papadan

Tony, we can make sure they give us each others names and we can trade 6 packs of Insulin pens. ;-P As for this swap, everyone is worried about that damn T track so I made sure to include some!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with you Dave, no cans. I still like my earthy tones though ;-) I do dig the citrus flavors in hot weather and usually pair something other than IPA with meals. IPAs are more of a standalone snack.

One of the local breweries, Starr Hill that forms part of the Brew Ridge Trail went into some kind of deal with Anheuser-Busch in 2007. But they were left alone to do their thing and were funded to expand and given broad distribution. In 2011, they bought themselves back and their beer never suffered, if anything it improved. Hopefully the industry will go more in that direction: let the little guys do what they do and help them expand and do it better. Everybody gets a check in their pocket and we continue to get "craft" beers.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I don't know about Devils backbone but "back of the dragon" has become really popular as a motorcycle festival. I heard there is going to be a beer named after it. Just had back of the dragon festival this last weekend. Lots of bikes in town.

All the shop time I spend with no mishaps I had one this evening. I bought a really old knife (for $1.00) at a market. Took the leather handle off then started pounding the pins out. Hammer found the tip and to the right of my left hand index finger and smashed it good. Lots of DNA and some first aid from my wife. Quite sore now. I guess further reconditioning will have to wait on this.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow! I hadn't been on LJ in a few days and when I get back there are 182 new posts on this thread. I did a quick skim. A little less yammering and you guys could have wrapped this swap up weeks ago! ;-) (Easy for the non-participant to say, right?)

I'm with Kenny. IPA's are the way to go. I can hardly drink most of the "national" beers anymore. Not too sure about the beer tote swap idea. I'd rather drink my beer than tote it around.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m with Kenny. IPA s are the way to go. ...
> 
> - Lazyman


You're a wise man.


----------



## papadan

OK, some sucker is getting a package pretty soon, it's shipped! Please accept my apologies in advance. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Dan! Good job! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## papadan

Dave, PLEASE hold your breath!


----------



## HokieKen

I tried to tell you Dave, Dan has my name. I knew it for sure! Dan definitely has my name.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You might be right Kenny. I'm feeling light headed regardless.


----------



## papadan

You guys are good at this stuff, you figured out that I have someone's name! Kenny, I am pretty sure you and Dave have each other and made the same thing, a mallet with a T track handle! ;-) Since I have shipped already, it wont hurt for me to say what I made. Some lucky person is getting a universal fit out feed extension for their tablesaw. I mounted strong magnets on a piece of 1/2" BB plywood so it would stick to any saw! I did finish it with 17 coats of BLO and one coat of paste wax. Hope the recipient loves it as much as I did creating it. ;-)))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So Kenny has my name….got it. I liked his last swap offering so that's not a bad thing.


----------



## papadan

Me, Me, Me, that's all you think about Dave! I want to know who has my name so I can let them know my preferences!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh it's all in fun Dan. After running this swap last time and seeing what everyone produced, I'm not the least bit worried about what comes to me. In all reality I'm joking about who has my name because Kenny went nuts last swap about who had his name, especially after people started posting that they received packages. So I started that just to poke fun at Kenny even though nobody got his name this time.

In all honesty my project isn't big but for me it's technical and way outside my wheelhouse so I haven't even thought about what might come to me, I'm so worried about making my item work like it's supposed to I just haven't thought about what I'll receive or even have any guesses. I don't care really. The best part of the swap for me is when I know my package has been received by its recipient. And hopeully its something they will use.


----------



## papadan

> Oh it s all in fun Dan. After running this swap last time and seeing what everyone produced, I m not the least bit worried about what comes to me. In all reality I m joking about who has my name because Kenny went nuts last swap about who had his name, especially after people started posting that they received packages. So I started that just to poke fun at Kenny even though nobody got his name this time.
> 
> In all honesty my project isn t big but for me it s technical and way outside my wheelhouse so I haven t even thought about what might come to me, I m so worried about making my item work like it s supposed to I just haven t thought about what I ll receive or even have any guesses. I don t care really. *The best part of the swap for me is when I know my package has been received by its recipient. And hopeully its something they will use.
> 
> *- ki7hy


I totally agree with you Dave, just hope my reciprecant is a hand tool fool! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think we all are hand tool people at some extent or another. I know some are exclusive. I don't always have the time for that unfortunately. I do usually have one bigger project going on the side at all times that's all hand tools. Next up is a side table with drawers and a hidden gun compartment for next to the couch. The table I finished was a mix of both machines and hand tools. I had planer issues and no jointer so the table top was primarily all hand tools. Funny part is, it probably turned out better than the rest of the table.

I think you'll be ok. We all love tools and all love building them to a certain extent.


----------



## papadan

Yep, I love my tools, even the ones I will never use, just enjoy looking at them. Antique or brand new, factory or home made, don't matter at all to me. I've got a few that I have never found out what they are for.


----------



## HokieKen

No worries Dan, I LOVE hand tools! Can't wait to see it in a couple days!


----------



## builtinbkyn

I thought this was a power tool swap.


----------



## papadan

> I thought this was a power tool swap.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Oh Hell, Bill. this is the 6 pack swap, where ya been.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I thought this was a power tool swap.
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Oh Hell, Bill. this is the 6 pack swap, where ya been.
> 
> - papadan


*Six pack swap*! Thump….thump….thump….the sound of me kicking myself in the a** for dropping out. :-(


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I thought this was a power tool swap.
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Oh Hell, Bill. this is the 6 pack swap, where ya been.
> 
> - papadan


Isn't that the next one? I made a ROS for this one. Oops. I gave it away :O


----------



## HokieKen

You guys are all confused. Everyone just ship me everything and I'll sort it out.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I'm afraid you don't want what's in my box …well it was a great learning experience :<))


----------



## waho6o9

Learning is good, same here, Ooops


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I just hope my recipient ….remembers I'm a noobie virgin .and is gentle with me ..LMAO :<))


----------



## papadan

Well hello Tony, been a long time since I've known a virgin! ;-)


----------



## papadan

Hey guys, whoever gets my package, be thankful I shipped early. Started a new project today, got lots of Walnut to cut up into small pieces. Cut #2 and I just got home from the emergency room. I got 11 brand new stiches in my left thumb and I told the Dr. I would be happy to teach him how to stich things up, he's lousy at it! ;-()


----------



## TheFridge

Josh, I have to cross the bridge and come your way tomorrow evening. I hate the bridge. And the spillway.

I get to drink some beer and play some music in front of a bunch of people with black t shirts on


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea Fridge I hate that bridge too. Where are you playing some music?

Papadan, I hope you alright? What happened, did the table saw bite you?


----------



## papadan

Yeah it did!


----------



## TheFridge

Well that sucks paps.

Josh, it's at the Freetown Boom Boom Room  no I didn't make that up. A new place for me.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Time for a sawstop paps.

Fridge I've never heard of that place


----------



## papadan

No SS for me, just pay attention to what I'm doing. Ain't the first time and with a little help from God may not be the last! LOL I still got all 10 digits, but they are a little out of shape.


----------



## HokieKen

Took me 2 bites and 13 stitches to learn Dan. Be careful with that thing! I have become a virtuoso of push sticks ;-)

Freetown Boom Boom Room huh Fridge? Sounds interesting. Why are they wearing black tee shirts? Get some video and upload it to youtube for us!

Y'all hear that tick-tock in the back of your mind? 2 weeks from today is ship day!! I'm feeling a bit of pressure now. I've gotten zero shop time this week and I still have to wrap up Father's Day gift. It'll definitely be coming down to the wire here in VA.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

OUCH ….I am still being very careful on the TS …since my kickback …cause you know ….I thought I was doing everything right …LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, two weeks will be tough. We are on an extreme heat advisory. Looks like we will hit 120+ twice this next week and 115ish all weekend.

Plus there's a forest fire threatening my folks second home up north so tomorrow I'm heading up with the trailer to collect the quad that's up there and anything else my folks can't carry down with their trailer. They went up this morning to get the UTV and anything flammable like gas and propane tanks that are portable and any items that hold value sentimental or fiscal. We have a camera up there pointed at the rim of the mountain and an American flag in the yard and you can see the flames just above the flag. This was a photo from last night.










Hopefully I'll still make the deadline but this is definitely going to rob me of time.


----------



## HokieKen

Good Luck Dave. Hope the fire doesn't make it to your folks' house but it's good to get important stuff just in case. I don't think anyone will fault you if you run over a few days given your reason! I'm pretty certain you have my name anyway so just ship whenever you can ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny. This combined with the heat is going to make it interesting. I finished the carbide turning tools last night for my father in law's Father's Day gift and planned to spend the day tomorrow on swap stuff but I guess I'll be under the gun now. ********************y

Nobody has your name Kenny. We have all conspired against you this swap.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

REAL LIFE HAPPENS :<((


----------



## HokieKen

> Nobody has your name Kenny. We have all conspired against you this swap.
> 
> - ki7hy


I don't care if anyone has my name as long as someone has my address ;-)


----------



## papadan

I shipped to an A-hole in VA, or was that AZ, maybe MS, definitely ABCDEFG! I've got another contest entry to build for my local club, but it ain't due until first of September. My thumb hurts like the devil today. ;-(


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol….I know an A-hole in AZ!

Seriously papa. Be careful. Take your time to heal.


----------



## papadan

;-) I know of one! Had my wife for 42 years, got no choice but to let it heal, says she!!!!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I hope whoever got Dan's name sends him a couple hand saws. I think we better keep him away from fast-spinning things for his wife's sake! ;-)

I know an A-hole in VA that'll be checking for packages as soon as he gets home for the next few days! I'm positive that Dan and Dave have my name!


----------



## DavePolaschek

How about a custom made one-handed CA glue applicator for papadan? Sound like that might be useful. Sheesh dude. Be careful with those table saws.

I'll have everything wrapped up and shipped early next week. I'll pack it in ice since it's going to Kenny in Arizona.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

DO NOT SHIP KENNY TO ARIZONA!!!

I think I read that right.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If you do I'll put him to work on the swap project. According to him it's his anyway.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, hope all goes well with your journey. Dan, be careful buddy, hope that thumb heals up soon.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> DO NOT SHIP KENNY TO ARIZONA!!!


Maybe use him to put out the fire? All that beer ought to mean he can make a little water for you.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's thinking Dave. As of 7:30pm last night (the latest numbers I've received) the fire has consumed 4,258 acres and is only 35% contained. Several mountain neighborhoods have been evacuated but the one with our family getaway is under what they are calling "Precautionary Pre-Evacuation Notification".

Start drinking Kenny, I'll get them to hang you under one of the helicopters with the big water buckets.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

mine was shipped out today about 1 hour ago


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn! All you shippers. I'm feeling bad! I'll get it done. I'm a man of my word, one way or another it will get done and done mostly right.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Don't feel bad Dave I'm still not ready to ship either. I have my main item done but not my bonus item. I should have it done by Monday or Tuesday though


----------



## HokieKen

Me and you Dave. My package ain't leaving early. And I'm telling you it's gonna be hard to see it go at any point :-/

Would love to help with the fire. Problem is, Since I hit 40, more than 2 beers means I'm asleep on the couch ;-)

I KNEW IT, Tony has my name!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, hate to break it to you but I have to confess. Sorry Josh, I have to spill the beans. Ken, *I am the surprise swap* *surprise member*. and I have your name! Just kidding buddy. Had you all going though didn't I ! ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

I knew Jeff had my name!!! And he's making me a knife! )


----------



## GR8HUNTER

NO Ken

it might go through your state or it might not

and LMAO @ Jeff :<))


----------



## papadan

Good job on shipping Tony, we'll have each others package and the slackers can fight over who is stuck with who. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's alright Dan. I honestly figured out who has my name now. Easy.


----------



## papadan

Yo Kenny, KY is really close to VA, and I was born in Quantico, so my VA roots are deep. No package yet? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Not yet Dan. I figure the mailman was waiting until tomorrow to leave it since it's so big. He probably just didn't want it to sit out in the rain today.

Yep, y'alls bluegrass ain't far away. You're just a hop over the border from my wife's people. She's got a little Hatfield blood in her veins.


----------



## papadan

Little Boo Boo can't keep me down, got the wifes permission to continue on in my shop with any project I choose to work on. Just one minor little restriction, I can only use one saw for all my cutting until further notice.









Tonight I turned a few inside out ornaments, I use 4 pen blanks for each one and have a bunch of them stocked up. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How do you like that little saw and miter box? I've seen that setup and think the aluminum box would be good but not sure.

Kenny, a birdie told me you have my name.


----------



## HokieKen

I can only say that when I ship, it will be going west!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hey guys if you do receive your package early. Lets keep it quiet until we have more packages shipped. Thanks


----------



## HokieKen

Good point Josh. We have a few rookies so no pictures before reveal date. And don't tell what you got, who sent it to you, what you made, or who you sent it to.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Good point Josh. We have a few rookies so no pictures before reveal date.


Yeah, it wouldn't do to demoralize the people who are still working on their projects by showing the good work the rookies did and already shipped.


----------



## papadan

> Good point Josh. We have a few rookies so no pictures before reveal date.
> 
> *Yeah, it wouldn t do to demoralize the people who are still working on their projects by showing the good work the rookies did and already shipped. *
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ROTFLMAO…........ Hey Kenny, I have had that little miter box and saw for about 20 years now and it is still great. When I first got it I was helping my Son with models and cut mostly Balsa wood and plastic. Now I trim pen blanks and knife scales.


----------



## papadan

It's hot out today, been in the 90s all week. Dave, sorry, I couldn't handle that dessert heat.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a teaser. I may not be early but at least I'm working on it ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's a dry heat Dan. That helps more than you know but it's hot enough that even I'll be struggling when I get back in the shop to finish up. I'm up north now. Picked up a quad and some things from my folks. We stopped by my wife's folks house on the way back so I could give her pops the carbide turning tools I made for him.

All that's left on my list until deadline is the swap project. Just need to make the time now.


----------



## papadan

Dammit Dave, how long are those lathe tools. You built them like the man is scared of that machine. ;-()


----------



## HokieKen

I'm still working on Fathers Day. I decided to go strictly hand tools on the rack I'm making. Won't do that again. If I had just turned the router on and put the dado stack on the table saw, I'd be on the couch with a beer by now!


----------



## HokieKen

Tools look awesome Dave. How did the pockets come out for ya?


----------



## HokieKen

FD teaser


----------



## papadan

Kenny, close up of the BPs please!


----------



## HokieKen

Will do in the am Dan.


----------



## Babieca

I'm at the point in the swap when I'm pretty much done, but not 100% happy with it.

Is there time to start over on another? Probably not.

Sigh. It will be functional, just not perfect. C'est la vie.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Tools look awesome Dave. How did the pockets come out for ya?
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks. I made two sets so I have one. Didn't add much time to the build. Actually that build was fairly quick anyway. What pockets are you talking about?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bp Fd. I can't seem to comprehend all of these acronyms. It's been a long day. Installed some windows for the father in law today too.

Drive 4 hours. I'm beat and hungry. Maybe I'll understand later.

Good work everyone. I am definitely excited for this one to see what everyone made.


----------



## HokieKen

Bp-ball pein
Fd-fathers day
Pockets-where the inserts sit

Get some sleep dude! ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, I need it. I'll eat some dinner soon and go clean up the shop a little so I can have a clean slate tomorrow to start the swap project up again.

The pockets for the inserts are good. I used a grinder to get an initial pocket then a file to ensure they were flat. The diamond shape one I made the same as the others but drilled a small hole in the center of the back of the pocket so the tip would sit in the hole and not turn when in use. Not sure if that made sense but worked well. Father in law is 78 and he tries to turn stuff but doesn't know how to sharpen his tools so he isn't ever successful. He won't have to anymore. I used them today for the first time showing him how to use them. I made a quick tool handle for a socket type chisel. He loved them and I think he'll finally get a win on the lathe. I spent about $140 for the steel, taps, screws, copper pipe, and 30 inserts (3 10 packs) and made 6 tools. Have enough to make 6 more of I wanted. Easy wood tools charges $120 for one. Not bad I think.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh and I rounded the tip on the bottom of them all. Rounded the sides for the round insert and made a point for the diamond one so they all conform to the shape needed. Was a cool project. I'll enjoy mine even though I'm perfectly happy with the HSS tools I have. I really like the diamond one I used today. I will probably use that more than I thought.


----------



## HokieKen

I think the diamond point one will prove excellent for turning brass and aluminum. Might even work on some mild steels. The round one might be good as a bowl scraper too.

You could have just made that your swap project. I would have been tickled if they showed up here!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a couple shots Dan. Ready to get these things out of here today and get back to the swap!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Jim should be very proud of them beauties …..a wonderful fathers day gift …GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Tony. He will love them just because they were hand made. I'm almost ashamed to give them though. The rack is some of my worst work. My wifw couldn't spot a flaw though so I'm gonna let it go. Should have started on his gift much sooner than I did. Dang swap!! ;-()


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Where did you get the bp hammers anyway? Are they just rehandled or did you actually make the metal hammer part? I know you are a machinist. I love the set, don't know if I would use three sizes of those though myself but I know you do the metal work and possibly Jim too. Even though you don't like the stand, it's pretty cool, especially for when you present the gift. Very good regardless Kenny. I like the wedges in the handle on top. They look good awesome.

If I made some turning tools for the swap my life would get so much easier!!! So tempting.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Especially since now I've been able to stalk my recipient to see if they turn.


----------



## HokieKen

Hammers came from Harbor Freight. They are great hammers in a set of 5. I just removed the fiberglass handles and made new oak ones. Even 1 or 2 of those hammers is worth the cost of the set. I doubt he'll ever use them or I wouldn't have used oak.

The rack is cool I just had some tearout at mortises I couldn't hide but it's good enough.

Happy Father's Day fellas!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh yeah, I think I remember you mentioning those or reading somewhere about that set rehandled. That sucks that he won't use them. I hate that. I hate when people don't use what I make. I made a full end grain brick pattern cutting board for my wife's sister and she says it's too good looking to use. Pisses me off. It's "displayed" not used.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Especially since now I ve been able to stalk my recipient to see if they turn.


If it's me, Dave, don't let the fact that I don't turn *today* stop you. I'm probably going to be building a spring-pole lathe in my garage at some point (though it'll more likely be bungee cords, rather than a sapling), and that's just the kind of encouragement I would need.

I had to rehandle two files this morning to finish touching up the metal parts of my swap project, and while I'm fast at making squares octagonal and then round with planes and spokeshaves, I'm pretty sure a lathe would make life easier.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Now you all are talking me into it!!! Lol

That set would be about $360 from easy wood tools so it's definitely a good set I think. Hmmmmm…...


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I'd *rather* you made me the lathe, and I could make the tools, but…

The sad thing is, I KNOW I have enough handles for all my files, it's just that at least two of them had fallen behind my bench sometime this spring, and I haven't gotten the bench cleaned off enough to pull it away from the wall to dig out the lost tools (there's also a hacksaw, at least one screwdriver, and a few other things back there, too) yet. Once I ship hopefully.

In any case, it was quicker to make new handles from scraps than to clean up enough to find the ones I know I have. I'm sure that says something about me, but I don't think I want to know what.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's funny Dave. I have been using my files without handles but thinking I should take a break and make some handles but that would be me avoiding the struggles I'm having with my swap project. Kind of like posting on this forum is a nice distraction too. Lol


----------



## papadan

Don't stretch the truth Dave, those tools are $99 a piece at Rockler. I have a round one that is listed on Craigs list and nobody wants it. Been turning since 2000 and finally tried an offset turning, actually worked pretty good so now I have to make myself some handles for a couple hammers and files.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I made mine based on the easy wood tools ones. My handles are 17.5" long, there's are 16".

Right now they are 10% off at woodcraft thought but here's a round tipped one.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/mid-size-easy-finisher

Normally $120. So I guess on sale I'm stretching the truth however mine are better, I have the 1/2" square steel go into the handle 7.5" giving lots of good heft to the tool compared to the one on the rack at woodcraft that I picked up and played with before building these out. So honestly, mine are probably worth a million. Maybe two million. So I guess I underestimated the price. Thanks for pointing that out Dan.


----------



## papadan

Only 2 million? LMAO I have a round Rockler that I used one time and can't get a reply at $50. I will stick to my old HSS Sorbies.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have benjamins best and woodrover HSS tools I'm perfectly happy with. This project came about for my 78 year old father in law who can't sharpen his harbor freight set so now he doesn't have to. I used the set I gave him yesterday and like them fine.

Like Kenny said, for brass and bowls it might be better than the HSS so we will see. Haven't tried it yet. Either way I'm happy to have them. I like the detailer a lot myself but I've literally turned one handle so far. Haven't had real time to play.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh Dan. If you were selling one of mine it would have been sold long ago.


----------



## papadan

;-( not selling any!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Dave the turning tools look first rate. I would have preferred yours to the set of Easy Wood Tools I purchased. Your handles are much nicer than the rainbow colors, though the colors do serve a purpose - makes it "easy" to know which tool you're grabbing 

Kenny the peen hammers look really cool on that holder. Nice work on the oak handles too.

My plane till got a Father's Day upgrade. Hey you only live once. 

My home away from home.



















The lower shelf below the chisel drawers will get a second shelf and become home to my Stanleys and a few other tools. I'll set them up with different grinds on the irons than the L-Ns.


----------



## waho6o9

Not one to leave well enough alone, this time it panned out!

woo hoo, and it will be shipped on time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill, that looks phenomenal! I'm very jealous of your shop space. That brick wall and natural light is awesome. We barely know what bricks are in AZ. That till and the drawers look awesome. Your shop looks first rate. Staring at my garage shop gets old for sure.

Waho, glad to hear yours worked out. I'm still chugging along. My metal experience definitely needs to be improved if I plan to challenge myself like this. I might be out of my league to put my name on this but we'll see how it ends up.


----------



## waho6o9

Quality plane till Bill, congratulations on they upgrade.

It was an improvement Dave, but my metal skills need honing as well. Or maybe make 
more items.

In any event it's the journey and yours will end up fine me thinks.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks Dave. Yes the brick looks nice but it's not insulated. Cold in the winter and hot in the summer. It's an old industrial building after all. Oh and with cheap replacement windows. But I do have curtains for some reason lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bill, that is a really nice shop! Very classy. Guys, if you get a chance check here and help me out. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/226249


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow bill, all of your shop furniture matches. That's awesome. Very nice space. I would have a different mind set walking into that everyday even if you stare at a freezer out the window.

Jeff, I'm more familiar with woods from the south west and even then I get them mixed up all the time. That to me looks like one of the many mahogany types out there but I just don't have the experience others have since I'm a cheap bastard and just mill stuff locally.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, looks like Luan but Teak as someone said makes more sense with it being so hard.

Hammers were a smash. See what I did there?

My boy hooked me up pretty good too!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks great Kenny. Is that a gouge? The hurricane tool thing?

The worksharp stuff I'm sure is awesome, I'm not familiar with all the goodies on that tool but I know specialty stuff adds up. Very nice.

My Father's Day gift was the bandsaw I grabbed from AZWoody a few weeks back. My wife asked what I wanted but I told her we could just count that bandsaw since it wasn't a planned purchase really. No complaints. The thing is awesome. My kids are labeling drawers and bins I keep supplies, screws, knobs, etc in so I don't dig threw each drawer every time. I've been meaning to do it for over a year and haven't gotten to it yet so they are in the shop today working. Not a bad day.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, 1" spindle roughing gouge. The one I have isn't HSS so I said I'd like that one. Yeah the WS stuff is pricey. The abrasives are 6 and 3 micron. I wanna see if it can really polish an edge.

I'll trade all of it for your band saw if you're interested though ;-). Spending the day in the shop with the kids sounds pretty friggin' killer. Glad you got to enjoy your day too. I spent most of the day with my granddaughter in the pool. Was fantastic!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Dave, sounds like you had a good day in the shop.

Making file handles is one of those nice quick and dirty projects I've found that I need to tackle when other projects are dragging on. I'll bash out something like them in order to feel like I've finished something, and then everything else in the shop seems to go a little more smoothly for a while. Spent a couple hours today, including hacksawing off some aluminum for ferrules, bashing it onto scraps, and putting everything together, and now I feel like I'm good for the home stretch on my swap-project. I've now fabricated all the parts (which I needed the files for), and there's just a little varnishing and then final assembly to do.

Bill, that's a nice shop you have. Kenny, you got good new toys. Sounds like a good day for a bunch of us.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh you guys don't understand. I fought metal all day and I think I lost, kids were fighting and arguing about doing the gift they offered to do for me and it was hot.

Yeah, I wouldn't trade it for anything. They aren't woodworkers and show little interest but they are good kids even when they drive me nuts.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wait….granddaughter??? How old are you Kenny? I feel like I'm like the young dude around here.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, granddaughter . I'm only 41. My wife got started with my stepson when she was 17 so I got an early start at being paw-paw. I was pretty pissed when I first found out I was going to be a grandfather at 40. Wouldn't give that gal up for nothing now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gotcha. Makes sense then. I thought we were close to the same age.


----------



## papadan

You are just a kid, Dave! I've got a 20 y.o. grandson, but i'm only 60 and will probably always be. LOL


----------



## papadan

Bill, You have no idea how I've always wanted a shop like that, super nice space!


----------



## papadan

I got a phone call for FD, they live on the other side of town and I guess it was too far for a visit.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I got a phone call for FD, they live on the other side of town and I guess it was too far for a visit.
> 
> - papadan


Sorry Dan. We made the trip up north for the wife's father yesterday then I saw mine today. On the positive side, you got a phone call. Cheer up buddy.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Thanks Dan. Wish it were outside my back door, but I'm happy to have a place to go and make a mess. I think if I didn't have it, I'd go stir crazy.

Happy Father's Day there too Dan. Sorry to hear you only got a phone call. That just doesn't seem right. I lost my dad last year. I can say we weren't always the best of friends, especially when we were both younger. We butted heads a lot. But as we got older, things changed and I think we learned to respect and appreciate one another. My dad was old school and strict. He grew up during the Depression. It took me a long time to realize that a lot of his issues - I called them that, he called them principles  - stemmed from that experience, growing up in a tough city and WW2. I missed him this Father's Day and every day.

Hopefully things change there for you and yours. I know it may not be easy, but maybe letting him/her know how you feel can help the situation if it's important for you. Actually that's sort of what my father did. But like everything else about him, it wasn't exactly in a direct way. It was something he did that showed me how much he did care. He wasn't a lovey dovey kind of guy, but he did show a sensitive side if you were looking for it LOL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

cheer up Dan I cant even call mine no more :<((
A very nice shop Bill :<))


----------



## papadan

I'm not down about it, been that way for a long time. They always show up…....when they want something or need me to fix something for them. LOL No bad blood or anything, they are just busy with their lives.


----------



## papadan

I hear ya Tony, I'm the top of the totem pole now!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I m not down about it, been that way for a long time. They always show up…....when they want something or need me to fix something for them. LOL No bad blood or anything, they are just busy with their lives.
> 
> - papadan


Ah well. Then next time they bring something by for fixing, tell them they can pick it up on Father's Day


----------



## papadan

That's an idea Bill!


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with everybody else Bill, that shop is awesome. I like the till too. I can tell by looking at those planes though, you have entirely too much expendable income ;-) One question though, do you share the shop space or is that your purse hanging on the wall in the first pic? ;-))



> Wait….granddaughter??? How old are you Kenny? I feel like I m like the young dude around here.
> 
> - ki7hy


Funny, it seems like my whole life I've felt like the "kid" in most any group. Even after 40, I still feel like the "young" guy at work. Maybe after 50 I'll feel like I'm a grown up ;-P

Cat's in the Cradle Dan. I wouldn't let it bother you, probably just means you were a good Father. I think most of us tend to take parents for granted because the good ones have always just been there and we never had to do anything to "earn" their attention. I agree with Bill, no harm in saying something like "I was really looking forward to seeing you on Father's Day, hopefully next year it will work out." They probably just figured a phone call was good enough 'cause you're just across town and they'll see you soon anyway. And, even though it's counter-intuitive, they may think they're doing you a "favor" by giving you stuff to fix. They probably think it keeps you busy and makes you feel like you're still "taking care" of them. If you want to spend some time with them, do what I do with my son sometimes. I say, sure, WE can fix it. I'll teach you how so next time you don't have to drag it over to my house. When you want to come do it?

And now for swap business… 11 days?! Holy crap! I have plans every single evening this week. I'll be out of town Saturday and my wife's birthday party is Sunday. I was so pleased early on that I got a leg up. Now I feel like my legs are missing! Luckily I can take a day of vacation if necessary and wrap it all up. All the "heavy lifting" is done. Now it's just down to putting it all together, making it pretty and finishing.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kenny that's my purse to go with the curtains LOL Ah it's just a canvas bag to carry my laptop, a few protein bars and the latest issue of Fine Woodworking, so I have something to read while sitting in traffic 

Thanks. The shop is a necessity to keep me sane and out of trouble. The planes were a FD gift to myself seeing as I don't have kids. * well none that I know of. Oh that helped with the disposable income part too


----------



## papadan

Is Maple any good for hammer handles? I have a few maple logs I can split off pieces to make handles if it would work OK, Don't know where to find any Ash or Hickory. really can't afford to buy anything right now. LOL


----------



## HokieKen

I think hard maple will work fine Dan. What's the worst that can happen? If it breaks, you just get to try it again!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hard maple is okay for hammer handles. Other maples, not so good, but split will be better than sawn. As Kenny says, worst case, you get to make another handle!


----------



## papadan

Thanks guys, I'll give it a try. I do split the wood to make sure of the grain, wouldn't want to snap a handle on the first hit! LOL


----------



## papadan

Another thought, how do you think Apple wood would work as a handle. Got a couple apple logs been sitting for about 8 years that I've had them and a few before me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Apple is perfect. Many old handsaws used Apple wood as the handle. I had a good friend just send me a piece I plan to use as a handle


----------



## DavePolaschek

Apple actually is a pretty good tool handle. See the wood database entry on apple under "common uses." Yours is dry enough that it shouldn't shrink too much.


----------



## papadan

Thanks for the link, very interesting information and now I know what to do with the logs I have. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I envy your apple wood! I'd love to get my hands on a couple logs. It makes some beautiful turnings and as they said^ should make excellent tool handles. Not available anywhere around here. Not even Woodcraft.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep. I would like enough to make saw or plane handles with myself. I have good wood but it's fun to get different stuff sometimes, I'm just too cheap to buy it when I can get stuff free with effort.


----------



## TheFridge

Package received. Will open it tomorrow. Had a brutal day. Peace.

And thanks


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey guys if you do receive your package early. Lets keep it quiet until we have more packages shipped. Thanks
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Careful there Fridge…

Don't make the rest of us jealous! ;-)


----------



## papadan

Kenny, your neighbor 3 doors down has an apple tree in their back yard. Find out when they are going on vacation! ;-)


----------



## papadan

I have a couple bigger logs of spalted maple, just not sure of how much spalting is in them. Guess I will have to split them and look. What is Persimmon good for? I know they used to use it to make golf club heads, but don't know what to do with a small log of it now. 4-5" diameter and about 6' long. Ideas?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wood Database is your friend. Persimmon is related to ebony. If you have a big enough chunk, I expect it would make a wicked billy-club.



> Persimmon wood is heavy, hard, and strong for a temperate species. It has excellent shock and wear resistance, but has a very high shrinkage rate, and may experience significant movement in service.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> but has a very high shrinkage rate, and may experience significant movement in service.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


What wood are you talking about here? Sounds like all the dudes back east.


----------



## HokieKen

> Sounds like all the dudes back east:
> heavy, hard, and strong for a temperate species.
> 
> - ki7hy


----------



## papadan

You got the right idea Kenny! Don't let that little twerp insult us easterners! LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well played.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was mainly poking at your cold weather but either way.


----------



## papadan

I might have to make a road trip to the dessert this winter.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've been to the desert (Tucson). My experience is that everything there is trying to stab you to death. Not bad to drive through, though.


----------



## papadan

Dave, don't be such a sissy, sticking you is their job in life! Play with Cactus, Snakes or Scorpions, you're gonna get stuck! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> but has a very high shrinkage rate, and may experience significant movement in service.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> What wood are you talking about here? Sounds like all the dudes back east.
> 
> - ki7hy


Well, I do move significantly during service. ;-)

I thought about you this morning Dave. I had the news on while I was eating breakfast and they were showing a guy in Pheonix who was melting chocolate over strawberries in his back seat and baking cookies on his dash board while he was at work. Dry or not, 119 is just F'ing HOT! Hope ya got that swamp cooler pumpin'!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, Dan, I guess I just don't like being surrounded by pricks.


----------



## TheFridge

Correct me if I'm wrong but persimmon is an ebony. I know Larry Williams uses it as boxing on his molding planes because itll cost an arm and a leg to get boxwood wide enough for a molding plane.

Don't be jealous Kenny. I'm not opening it til I get some bonus items done.


----------



## HokieKen

You've got a heckuva lot more self-control than I do then! If I was you, that sucker would have been open within 15 seconds of me seeing the box ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny. Yesterday was brutal. Even with a low dew point that swamp cooler can only do so much. I got a lot done but then around 4 I ruined a part of my bonus item which told me to call it a day. I already knew it was time but kept pushing and of course that happens, every time.

This swap definitely feels messy or unorganized or something's off for me personally. I'll dial it in. On a side note, I should have no problem shipping on time now. I doubt I'll hit the shop today or tomorrow due to the heat but I always say stuff like that and go out there anyway.


----------



## papadan

> Well, Dan, I guess I just don t like being surrounded by pricks.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


ROTFLMAO, spit coffee on my laptop, Dave!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I'm still chugging along myself, I think it will be close but I'll make the ship date also


----------



## DavePolaschek

I had a pretty good day. Finished stripping the paint off my dining room windows (house built in 1929, MANY layers of paint on the windows) and in between getting buzzed from the fumes and making jokes for Dan, I assembled the tools for the swap, adjusted things so they'd fit, even with the coats of shellac, and then assembled them again correctly.

I'd ship tomorrow, but a friend is coming over on Thursday who wants to see what I've done, so I'll probably ship on Thursday or Friday. Unless I decide something needs tweaking, and then all bets are off.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Windows look good Dave. Well worth saving.

Ship after your buddy sees the swap stuff. I can wait a bit longer, it's all good. You don't even have to ship until a week from Friday anyway.


----------



## DavePolaschek

At this point, I want to ship before I start trying to improve things, Dave. If I start tweaking, I might miss the deadline entirely. I'm not completely happy with what I have built, but I think it's as good as it's going to get without starting over.

As for the windows, it was five applications of CitriStrip, each soaking overnight, followed by a wash-down with mineral spirits. And I *still* didn't get all the paint off. But the windows wouldn't close any more because there were too many layers of paint on them, so something needed to be done. I'm pretty sure they'll open and close without problem now, even after I re-paint them. And reglaze them. Good thing I had a lot of vacation to burn this year.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Teaser pic.










Some of you will know what this is for.


----------



## papadan

I use that stuff for lots of things, it's a must for building Damascus knives.


----------



## HokieKen

Could be for several things Dave. I'm guessing a little torch work preceeded it?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I use that stuff to open drains
your making a kitchen sink LMAO :<))


----------



## Babieca

> Teaser pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you will know what this is for.
> 
> - ki7hy


When I was in high school I worked in the paint department at a now defunct big box hardware store (Hechinger, for those of you on the East Coast). Someone had left a couple of loose gallon bottles of muriatic acid on top of a pallet up on the storage racks. We were getting the pallet down with a forklift when they fell from about twenty feet and burst, splashing acid everywhere. Amazingly, no one got hurt. It made quite a mess and we even got a visit from the fire department.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'll be shipping tomorrow. Thought I'd get it in the mail sooner, but I fixed something that was bothering me on the bonus item. Now it's done LOL

Dave stripping paint/finish has to be one of the worst jobs, especially with a solvent. Have to tried using a heat gun? Takes a little practice, but once you get the hang of it, it makes short work of the ordeal. Just have to keep it moving ahead of what ever you're using to scrape with. It's especially good for layers of old paint. Also, you can profile a piece of hardwood to match some of the window trim. Put an edge on it and use it to scrape with.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good job Bill, I'll be checking my door daily for your package. 

Good guesses guys. Honestly I use it for my pool constantly so I always have some hanging around. I'm of course not going to say who was right if any of you were but thankfully I didn't have the fire department here for it.

On a side note….summer is here. It's 8:21pm here as I post this. A nice comfy 111 degrees out. Nice to have a little cold front for my shop time. And yeah yeah I said I wouldn't be in here tonight but I really want to ship a quality piece on time so extra points for that maybe? Don't worry, dinner is cooking on the planer bed so I'll eat soon.


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL Fried eggs and ham Dave? Man that's a nerd watch if there ever was one, though it looks like you burned some calories today finishing up my shiny new tool  I used to clean brick and concrete with muriatic acid. Does a good job on graffiti and other junk.

The temp and humidity dropped here the last 12 hours. It's a nice 77 with low humidity and a breeze. Windows open tonight


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah. I'm in IT. Back end stuff so I'm probably a little nerdy. That watch loves when I hand plane stuff that's for sure.

77 and low humidity would be great. Honestly 111 isn't bad with the swamp cooler if I don't have humidity and right now I don't. In august it'll be hell out there. Literally hell, everyone from hell takes a bus to my shop and hangs out there for a month. It's interesting to say the least.


----------



## TheFridge

Yeah the suspense is killin me. I set a goal to make at least one bonus item before opening.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not to mention whoever sent it probably is dying for you to open it.


----------



## TheFridge

Well. I have some hours free tomorrow. Sounds like I need to get to it


----------



## HokieKen

Funny you say that Dave about hand planing. I have the same watch. My wife gives me crap all the time and says when I go see my girlfriend I just go to the shop for 10 minutes when I get home and tell her I was at the gym the whole time.

Josh and Fridge, you guys in the path of that storm? If so, y'all stay dry!


----------



## HokieKen

Dave: Don't get excited, I'm certain Bill has my name.

Bill: Sorry but Dave definitely has my name.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave stripping paint/finish has to be one of the worst jobs, especially with a solvent. Have to tried using a heat gun?


Bill, it wasn't that horrible. I just took it slow and steady. But I don't use a heat gun for the same reason I avoid power tools in my shop, the infernal racket. I've got tinnitus, and have for over 20 years, and I try to keep my shop quiet. Sometimes I'll whack a hammer into a mallet, or teach the neighbor kids some new vocabulary, but that's about as loud as it gets in my shop.

As I said, I got there through patience. Hit the layers of old paint with CitriStrip, let it sit overnight, then come back with a card scraper and peel off whatever's going to come loose in the morning when I need a break from whatever else I'm doing in the shop. Some time back around WWII someone used a brown oil-based paint which was hard as a rock, and it took two sessions with the stripper to completely get rid of that.

I ended up using a quart of stripper gel on just those two windows, and a pint of mineral spirits to wash up the residue afterwards. I have an Amazon box big enough to hold two shoe-boxes that's full of drying paint gunk. Plus the cardboard box from the ramp I bought for loading my motorcycles into the truck is pretty well saturated with spirits and solvent and will go int the trash once it finishes drying.

I only put two scratches into the wood by going astray with the card scraper. And I got the muntins almost completely clean. I'll pull out the glass, glazing, and points today, touch up with a sanding pad, then prime and repaint tomorrow and re-glaze some time next week (still gotta order new glass). Should look almost good as new, but it will end up taking almost a full month of calendar time. Only an hour or two per day, though. People ask if I'm worried about being bored once I retire. I answer, "Nope! But I might get caught up on projects!"


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Not to mention whoever sent it probably is dying for you to open it.
> 
> - ki7hy


maybe….. Probably not ….I just hope my recipient really likes it for sure ….hopefully I will get better as time goes by here :<)) ..... I keep thinking I did not do enough


----------



## builtinbkyn

After changing/fixing the bonus item, I continued on the sharpening trough I'm making. Purchased a brownie pan, cut the rounded ends off to square it up and then broke down the cedar to rough size. Had a little time to start the joinery.

I have to say, cedar reacts funny to planing. I got some tear-out using my Veritas LA. It didn't tear like other woods. Seems some areas of cedar are much less dense than others and it tore between the grain (kind of hard to explain). So I switched to the LN 4 1/2 with a 50 degree frog, and it eliminated the tear-out.










My swap items will be in the mail this afternoon. When I get home I'll throw it on a dolly and walk down to the UPS store.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet Bill! I'll keep an eye out for it in a day or two!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Sweet Bill! I ll keep an eye out for it in a day or two!
> 
> - HokieKen


Let me know when it gets there. You may be retired by then. LOL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO :<))


----------



## HokieKen

It's not here yet Bill. Maybe after lunch…


----------



## builtinbkyn

Keep checking.


----------



## PoohBaah

All this talk of everyone finishing up has me anxious that I won't get my finished in time. But I have everything built and rough sanded. Just need to finish sand and then add a finish and get it in the mail. This weekend will be make or break for a lot of us I imagine.


----------



## HokieKen

> All this talk of everyone finishing up has me anxious that I won t get my finished in time.
> 
> - PoohBaah


PoohBaah has your name Dave.

Just kiddin' Pooh, sounds to me like you're in pretty good shape. Better shape than I'm in at least!


----------



## papadan

Throw it on a dolly huh? I did ship my swap tools in a crate I had to build, nobody has complained…...I mean mentioned receiving it yet! PoohBaah, just ship it, these guy don't appreciate a nice finish anyway, a quick spray with rattle can clear paint is all I ever use for anything! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was told you had my name Kenny.

Dan, you were first to ship if I remember right?? Too many nonsensical posts to go through to figure it out. That means someone somewhere is keeping quiet about using a crow bar to open a crate for their swap item. Interesting….


----------



## papadan

Dave, I know who I sent it to and the trucking company sent me a signed receipt that says they got it, that's all that matters to me! Oh and You and Kenny are still waiting….LMAO


----------



## HokieKen

I think Dan and Tony are the only ones that have shipped? And we know Fridge has gotten his. So, somebody else has gotten theirs too. Or at least should get it shortly. Hmmm….

I don't know who told you I had your name Dave. But I can tell you with absolute certainty that I might.


----------



## papadan

I was thinking the same thing Kenny, I might have your name and your just not talking. LOL


----------



## HokieKen

That's possible Dan ;-P


----------



## papadan

It really does look like your wifes signature, maybe she put it away for your birthday.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dan told me. He's on here like 24/7 so he must know.


----------



## papadan

> Dan told me. He s on here like 24/7 so he must know.
> 
> - ki7hy


And why the Hell aren't you at work young man?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I am at work. IT has its advantages.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> a quick spray with rattle can clear paint is all I ever use for anything! ;-)


Rattle-can truck bed liner is more durable. Just sayin'…


----------



## papadan

Dave, I really prefer the rattle can trunk paint! It's thick like truck bed paint but it has pretty sprinkles in it! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I finished de-glazing those two windows.










Only two bandaids involved, and only one muntin broken, and that's been glued and clamped up again. Previous owners of my house "glazed" windows using caulk (nasty, because the glass boomerangs back into the frame, or your hand, as you're trying to remove it), wood filler (nasty, because it's rock hard and brittle, but maybe a little less brittle than 90-year-old wood), and traditional glazing putty (great, because it holds pretty well, until it just pops loose with no muss and no fuss).

If anyone needs windows restored, I figure at the hourly rate work pays me, I would need to earn about $3000 per window, but I can restore it to near original condition. Eventually. Did I mention I'm glad I had a ton of vacation to use this summer?

Now I need to let the windows dry a little. There's still mineral spirits in the areas next to where the glass was. There's also some rot. Haven't decided what I'm going to do about that yet. Maybe stabilize the wood with epoxy. Or maybe use a linseed oil & plaster or hide glue & sawdust filler. Not sure. Suggestions?

My hardware store guy is going fishing this weekend, so it'll be next Tuesday until I can get glass from him. I figure I might have things figured out by then.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, I really prefer the rattle can trunk paint! It s thick like truck bed paint but it has pretty sprinkles in it! ;-)


Ooh! Sprinkles! Sign me up!


----------



## HokieKen

There ya go. Whoever has Dave should sprinkle on it before you ship it.


----------



## papadan

> There ya go. Whoever has Dave should sprinkle on it before you ship it.
> 
> - HokieKen


ROTFLMAO ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You jealous Kenny? Sounds like you want some sprinkles in your project…..whoever has Kenny (I think it's Dan) make sure there's sprinkles in the box and maybe some inlay sprinkles??


----------



## papadan

Wish I had known before shipping. Speaking of sprinkling, maybe I will get in the beer holder swap!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

By sprinkles I mean glitter. Give Kenny some glitter up in that project!!!!


----------



## papadan

Sprinkles are messy, I prefer to wrap things in soft colored tissue paper, you know, like pink and purple!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My wife calls glitter the herpes of crafting. She says the same for the sawdust she cleans up all over the house.

I think Kenny needs glitter in his package.

Nothing wrong with a little pink in your life Dan!

No shop time tonight. I'm taking my gorgeous to good for a guy like me wife out to a movie tonight. I feel I'm on track now and feel good about my progress after yesterday. She was excited by the news. Balance folks, always remember that even though my idea of balance probably isn't the same as hers. Lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WHAT MOVIE ?? :<))


----------



## papadan

Have fun on your date, Dave! Today is our 42nd anniversary, and my wife twisted her knee yesterday and feels like crap, so no going out tonight. :-(


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Happy anniversary Dan. 42 years is quite the feat. Congrats. My wife will probably kill me by then with what she puts up with.

We are going to see Kenny's girlfriend in Wonder Woman. That's what the wife wants to see so that's what we will see. It has good reviews and I'm like an 11 year old and usually enjoy the comic movies so I'm not arguing. This super hero is actually good looking so it's all good.


----------



## papadan

Secret to a long marriage…........take her to Hawaii for the 25th anniversary! That's provided you "yes dear" her enough to get to 25. ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

What kind of back in stuff Dave? SQL? I'm also in I.T so a big nerd here too?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Dan. My wife is so awesome she would be looking for lumber yards as soon as we landed there. Lol

That's exactly right Josh. Been a SQL DBA for 14 or 15 years now. You?


----------



## papadan

SQL = squirrel DBA = Dumbass, yep, fits you guys pretty good! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> SQL = squirrel DBA = Dumbass, yep, fits you guys pretty good! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


You might be right Dan but a senior squirrelly dumbass gets paid pretty well so I'm not complaining.


----------



## TheFridge

I would have wonder woman's babies


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, I think Kenny already is. Hence the glitter.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll have her babies the hard way if necessary. You and Josh just stick to the glitter in the back end. Careful with Dan's squirrel though!

Seriously though, it's a great movie. Even ignoring the obvious eye-candy


----------



## builtinbkyn

So Kenny? Whadaya think? Huh, huh? You get the package?

Ah Just kidding. I shipped about an hour ago, so you won't get it until Monday at the earliest. 

After moseying down to the UPS store to drop off the surprise, I hit Morgan's BBQ for a Shiner and takeout. Some fatty brisket, St,. Louis pork ribs, a side of coleslaw and mac&cheese. Hey I think I earned it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You and Josh just stick to the glitter in the back end. Careful with Dan s squirrel though!
> 
> - HokieKen


That's it!!! I suggest, no, I DEMAND whoever has Kenny's name to inlay glitter in his project and put the glitter herpes all over in the box!!

The PSA on Dan's squirrel however was sound advice.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice Bill!


----------



## HokieKen

And that^^ ladies and gentlemen is what's known as a "yard" in Brooklyn!

Just razzin' ya Bill. I have to admit, the food sounds awesome, the beer refreshing and that patio looks mighty inviting. Enjoy it, you have indeed earned it ;-)

I went to a local brewery with some buddies on Monday and had my first Belgium Brown. I'm usually a 2 beer guy if I'm driving. But that thing kept me to one that night. Turned out it was >11% ABV. Didn't really care for the flavor and despised the after taste. I say all that to make 2 points:

I remembered thinking "I can kinda see the appeal of living somewhere that you don't have to drive and can walk everywhere" 
I don't like Belgium Browns so I hope you didn't put any Brooklyn Browns in my package! (That's not really true, I'd try them if you did) ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

> That s it!!! I suggest, no, I DEMAND whoever has Kenny s name to inlay glitter in his project and put the glitter herpes all over in the box!!
> 
> - ki7hy


You're about an hour too late. Bill just shipped my package before he picked his dinner up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

As long as he put glitter in there it's all good.

Just saw your other post. Yeah yeah.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Nice Bill!
> 
> - ki7hy


Thanks  The pergola was last Summer's project.

Oh send the tool to Kenny in peanuts. Man I hate those things more than my neighbors LOL Ah just kidding. Some of them are solid people.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would joke that Bill's package is coming to me but I got one from a Jeff in VA. I thought he was out but I guess not.


----------



## HokieKen

That's funny, I actually shipped a package to Jeff today (no joking, really did). So since Jeff shipped to Dave and I shipped to Jeff, I'm squared away right Josh?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I wish my wife and I had time to handle that much greenery. In AZ that's a lot of work to keep alive. Looks awesome man. Like Kenny said, very inviting.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That s funny, I actually shipped a package to Jeff today (no joking, really did). So since Jeff shipped to Dave and I shipped to Jeff, I m squared away right Josh?
> 
> - HokieKen


Since nobody has your name that sounds right to me. Josh will have to chime in.


----------



## HokieKen

> I wish my wife and I had time to handle that much greenery. In AZ that s a lot of work to keep alive. Looks awesome man. Like Kenny said, very inviting.
> 
> - ki7hy


If it don't quit raining here, I'll have plenty to spare for you Dave. I swear my freakin' grass grows back right after the mower passes over it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> And that^^ ladies and gentlemen is what s known as a "yard" in Brooklyn!
> 
> Just razzin ya Bill. I have to admit, the food sounds awesome, the beer refreshing and that patio looks mighty inviting. Enjoy it, you have indeed earned it ;-)
> 
> I went to a local brewery with some buddies on Monday and had my first Belgium Brown. I m usually a 2 beer guy if I m driving. But that thing kept me to one that night. Turned out it was >11% ABV. Didn t really care for the flavor and despised the after taste. I say all that to make 2 points:
> 
> I remembered thinking "I can kinda see the appeal of living somewhere that you don t have to drive and can walk everywhere"
> I don t like Belgium Browns so I hope you didn t put any Brooklyn Browns in my package! (That s not really true, I d try them if you did) ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


"Ah Bach", a triple bock  Puts hair on your chest, but in your case it might be better served in another place. Oh :O

Hey for Brooklyn, I have a huge yard LOL










Let me know when "the package" gets there to Shangri-La


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No thanks Kenny. Not right now. Rain this time of year is the worst! Dry heat sucks but once you add humidity it gets even worse.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Beautiful Bill, even if it's small'ish. Great job on the place.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> No thanks Kenny. Not right now. Rain this time of year is the worst! Dry heat sucks but once you add humidity it gets even worse.
> 
> - ki7hy


Yeah and you guys get that valley fever thing from rain after a long dry spell.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Beautiful Bill, even if it s small ish. Great job on the place.
> 
> - ki7hy


Thanks. All built with my own two thumbs. Well most of it. I didn't do the wrought iron


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> No thanks Kenny. Not right now. Rain this time of year is the worst! Dry heat sucks but once you add humidity it gets even worse.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Yeah and you guys get that valley fever thing from rain after a long dry spell.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I think that's more of an elderly import snowbird thing. I am a native here and have never met someone with valley fever or has had valley fever. Not very common at all. Dog's can get it though, I knew someone who's dog cost them a couple grand in meds.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> No thanks Kenny. Not right now. Rain this time of year is the worst! Dry heat sucks but once you add humidity it gets even worse.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Yeah and you guys get that valley fever thing from rain after a long dry spell.
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> I think that s more of an elderly import snowbird thing. I am a native here and have never met someone with valley fever or has had valley fever. Not very common at all. Dog s can get it though, I knew someone who s dog cost them a couple grand in meds.
> 
> - ki7hy


Ah that's what someone told me when me and the Ex were looking to move to Scottsdale. I think they were trying to scare me. lol I liked it out there, but she decided she didn't want to move - and it was her idea to begin with - to be close to her sister. That actually was the beginning of the end. Oh well. C'est la vie.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Bill that really is beautiful. Nice work! Not only on execution but the design really makes awesome use of the space. Very relaxing "Japanese" vibe to it.

I think I read somewhere on the site that you are/were an architect? Even if I hadn't I would have pegged you as one based on some of your projects. If I weren't an engineer, architect would have been my second choice. But, alas, while I have the scientific aptitude, I think I lack the required artistic talents.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I almost forgot. Walking out of the shop this afternoon, I found this parked on the corner. Some rapper named Jay Mula was filming a video. The car from Back to the Future was cool. Not sure about the music. Never heard of the guy.


----------



## papadan

Oh Bill, You built me a lumber cart, and shipped it out today? I can hardly wait. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a neighbor who owns a few of those. One of the license plates says bifco on it. Not sure what the others are.

Definitely cool.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I would joke that Bill s package is coming to me but I got one from a Jeff in VA. I thought he was out but I guess not.
> 
> - ki7hy





> That s funny, I actually shipped a package to Jeff today (no joking, really did). So since Jeff shipped to Dave and I shipped to Jeff, I m squared away right Josh?
> - HokieKen


Is anyone else starting to believe I am the "*Surprise swap, surprise member*"? Or maybe I'm on "*double secret* *probation*".


----------



## DavePolaschek

According to Josh's list in the first post, only papadan has shipped. I wonder whether people are forgetting to send Jost the tracking numbers as he asked, or maybe if he's not updating. Hard to say from here, but either this afternoon or tomorrow I'll ship and then I can judge for myself.

The only rule about swap club?


----------



## builtinbkyn

Josh has my tracking number.

Kenny it is convenient and fun. No worries about having a few extra beers or wine at dinner when you can walk home or grab a cab/Uber in a few minutes. There's a ton of places to go, a huge park (Prospect Park is like Central Park), museums, botanical gardens, the Barclays Center for concerts, the Brooklyn Academy of Music, lots of big box stores for things you might need and the city is 10 min away. But recently I've been wanting a slower pace and more space, so who knows? It's kind of different for me too. I lived in the burbs with more space and a slower pace. This was a project I did 11 years ago. It's been an adventure for sure 

Oh Dan, you'll need a ratchet set for your surprise. SAE of course


----------



## HokieKen

Ah, Delorean. The embodiment of the 80s: excess, luxury and cocaine. I'd love to get my hands on one if I had another garage. The service in my garage doesn't have enough jigawatts to run the flux capacitor 



> I almost forgot. Walking out of the shop this afternoon, I found this parked on the corner. Some rapper named Jay Mula was filming a video. The car from Back to the Future was cool. Not sure about the music. Never heard of the guy.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Looks like a nice guy. You should look him up and see if he's a woodworker.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That dude is definitely a woodworker.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

When I first learned Mark Harmon and Nick Offerman were avid woodworkers I couldn't believe it without research but that dude definitely fits, no research required.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Ah, Delorean. The embodiment of the 80s: excess, luxury and cocaine. I d love to get my hands on one if I had another garage. The service in my garage doesn t have enough jigawatts to run the flux capacitor
> 
> I almost forgot. Walking out of the shop this afternoon, I found this parked on the corner. Some rapper named Jay Mula was filming a video. The car from Back to the Future was cool. Not sure about the music. Never heard of the guy.
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Looks like a nice guy. You should look him up and see if he s a woodworker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Maybe I'll invite him up. He was polite when I spoke with him and I do have his business card LOL Brownsville is a tough place still. Ah the world is a tough place, so no excuses for bad judgement on anyone's part, but I do wonder if he likes the Grateful Dead? Got some cranking now.


----------



## HokieKen

That's what I thought too Dave. I'm pretty sure in that picture he's demonstrating how he grips the tote on a hand plane. I mean what else would he be doing?

If you go by the 6-degree rule, I'd say he does dig the Dead Bill. Mula - Delorean - Cocaine - Train - Casey Jones - Jerry Garcia.


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL I like how you put all the dots together.

I saw Spike Lee last week on his cell outside the beer place I go to to get fresh tap to take home. I'm not a giant, but man he's a little dude.

Ah well, I guess when I'm ready to be done with Brooklyn I can say, what a long strange trip it's been.


----------



## HokieKen

I suppose that in our own eyes, it's a long strange trip for all of us. Fine with me, as long as I don't ever end up Goin' down the road feelin' bad. ;-)


----------



## papadan

Bill, I worked 40 years as a mechanic, I think my neighbor has a ratchet set! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Shipped and tracking number sent to Josh. But because I'm an idiot, I forgot to take a photo of the completed add-in item (which is arguably cooler than the main item). Hopefully the recipient will post a photo.

My buddy yesterday thought I had a pretty good solution to the problem I was trying to solve, but he plays with metal instead of wood, so his questions were mostly things like, "how is that going to be strong enough?" I think he believes all wood is equivalent to balsa.

Now it's time to clean the bench.


----------



## papadan

Thank you so much Dave, I'll let you know when it arrives! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Bad news is no shop time tomorrow. Good news is I get to go to West Penn Hardwoods for an hour or 2 in the morning )


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, by the way, Dave P. *DEFINITELY* has my name!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I definitely had *someone's* name. I know I wrote *something* on the front of the box. And it was going to a place I've been to during my travels. Not sure whether it'll depart here to the east or west, though. Or maybe north or south. That's the thing about living in flyover country. Everything is coming from or going to somewhere else. Unless it just stays here.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And in between bouts of cleaning my bench, I knocked out another file handle this morning, which pretty much guarantees I will now find all the store bought handles I haven't been able to find for the past three months. Oh well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great job guys. I should finish my main project tomorrow I hope, Sunday at the latest.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Haven't heard much from Josh lately. I wonder if he's using all those tracking numbers to re-direct to his mailbox LOL Just joshing LOL


----------



## HokieKen

Wait, maybe we should compare addresses and make sure we're not all shipping to LA!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, by the way, 1 WEEK!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Who is in Louisiana? :O


----------



## HokieKen

Josh, the one who controlled the shipping addresses!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I thought we were all shipping them to Roanoke, AZ. Or Chandler, VA.


----------



## TheFridge

I'm in LA too


----------



## papadan

> I definitely had *someone s* name. I know I wrote *something* on the front of the box. And it was going to a place I ve been to during my travels. Not sure whether it ll depart here to the east or west, though. Or maybe north or south. That s the thing about living in flyover country. Everything is coming from or going to somewhere else. Unless it just stays here.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


My wife mailed a birthday card to our next door neighbor, our addy was 119 and thiers was 117. It arrived one week later with Minnesota, Washington, and Georgia post marks on it. No Louisville post mark at all!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Sorry I've be a bit slow to update guys. I might on vacation right now… San Antonio…. wooohooo


----------



## waho6o9

Enjoy your vacation Josh, this can wait….....


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Where you going on vacation Josh? I assume San Antonio is a layover or something right? People don't vacation in San Antonio do they?

Kidding! Have fun buddy. Since you're on vacation I'll just lie and tell you I shipped already and sent you a tracking number.


----------



## TheFridge

When you live in Louisiana. Anywhere is a vacation.


----------



## papadan

> When you live in Louisiana. Anywhere is a vacation.
> 
> - TheFridge


EXCEPT KENTUCKY!!!!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> When you live in Louisiana. Anywhere is a vacation.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> EXCEPT KENTUCKY!!!!!!!
> 
> - papadan


Or New Jersey. Y'all ever been up there? Even the Natives hate that armpit. I hope I'm not offending anyone but if you live there, you deserve it.

Actually, NOLA is on my bucket list Fridge. I'll get there one day. I'd love to go gator hunting once too.


----------



## papadan

> When you live in Louisiana. Anywhere is a vacation.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> EXCEPT KENTUCKY!!!!!!!
> 
> - papadan
> 
> Or New Jersey. Y all ever been up there? Even the Natives hate that armpit. I hope I m not offending anyone but if you live there, you deserve it.
> 
> Actually, NOLA is on my bucket list Fridge. I ll get there one day.* I d love to go gator hunting once too.*
> 
> - HokieKen


Can I go with you? We'll use the Fridge as a guide.


----------



## papadan

Or bait!


----------



## HokieKen

Switching it up a bit with something new tonight.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

blue moon is not a good beer. When I ask for a hefe I more times than not hear "we have blue moon" like it's a real hefe. No thank you. I'm probably a hefe snob though. It is my favorite. Actually, it's all I drink anymore since I don't really drink beer often.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll just pull up Fridge's Bondo pose Dan. That'll bring all the gators to the yard! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice nerd watch though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Duplicate.


----------



## JayT

> I ll just pull up Fridge s Bondo pose Dan. That ll bring all the gators to the yard! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Why? Are gators attracted to the smell of vomit?


----------



## HokieKen

I usually end up with Blue Moon in restaurants that don't have anything better on tap. I was actually going to try Shocktop on your recommendation but this limited run Blue Moon was beside it and I grabbed it instead. It's okay but I wish I'd have stuck to the Shocktop.


----------



## HokieKen

That's funny there JT ). But, I bet they probably are…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I know you like the IPAs so I'm not sure what you'll think of the Shocktop but as far as big brand hefe's go, like ones you can find anywhere, shocktop is top notch. Don't add fruit. Most hefes come with fruit but I always ask for no fruit. I do the same with my dos if i get that, which it's been a long time for that. Enjoy the blue moon, i've never liked the stuff but the honey wheat would probably sway me to try it too.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm gonna dig through the b-grade exotics for turning stock in the morning at West Penn Hardwoods. Any requests? Be glad to put together a flat rate box for anyone that wants it. Just can't make any promises on what'll be in the piles. Of course I can grab the top shelf stuff too but you're probably better off ordering from them for the full price stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Dave, it ain't bad. Just ain't great. I just decided before I went to the store that I wasn't getting an IPA and was getting something I'd never had. I do like wheat beers in general. And I NEVER drink a beer with fruit in it. That's like putting cream in coffee. If you don't like how it tastes, drink something else. ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

> I ll just pull up Fridge s Bondo pose Dan. That ll bring all the gators to the yard! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Why? Are gators attracted to the smell of vomit?
> 
> - JayT


Hey. I washed that shirt last month. Gators do love to eat rotten chicken so I left the bits of chicken from Popeyes on it. To marinate.

And if you've never had chicken from Popeyes you've never had fried chicken.


----------



## papadan

Only a month ago Bait….uh I mean Fridge!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I know you like the IPAs so I m not sure what you ll think of the Shocktop but as far as big brand hefe s go, like ones you can find anywhere, shocktop is top notch. Don t add fruit. Most hefes come with fruit but I always ask for no fruit. I do the same with my dos if i get that, which it s been a long time for that. Enjoy the blue moon, i ve never liked the stuff but the honey wheat would probably sway me to try it too.
> 
> - ki7hy


Dave, Shocktop isn't a real hefe. It's not bottle conditioned I had a really good tap hefeweizen while I was waiting for my BBQ the other day. I think it was Frazenkaner <sp>? If you haven't already, try Ommegang Witte. Or any Ommegang offering. I like Three Philosophers, Rare Vos and Hennepin.

For VA Dave, try Ommegang Hop House and Hennepin if you can find them. They don't come in little girly bottles either.  1 liter bottles only  http://www.ommegang.com


----------



## KelleyCrafts

True Bill I was just saying the store bought mass made stuff.

Frazenkaner had a grapefruit one that was delicious. One of the best I've ever had. It was on tap near me.

Edit - I don't know the spelling either.


----------



## HokieKen

> And if you ve never had chicken from Popeyes you ve never had fried chicken.
> 
> - TheFridge


Mmmmmmmmmm Popeyes) I just hate their biscuits, but chicken and shrimp are yummy. Good sweet tea too. Anyone who can't order sweet tea where they live needs to move. If you don't know what biscuits are, you need to move too.


----------



## r33tc0w

I'm in Nola, rain was minimal - been in Pensacola the past couple days and they've had nonstop rain since last week leading in to Cindy. Mobile was a mess coming through.

Between fathers day and multiple weekends spent getting house projects finished I'm feeling a little behind.. I'll definitely be in crunch mode this week, eek!


----------



## JayT

> And I NEVER drink a beer with fruit in it. That s like putting cream in coffee. If you don t like how it tastes, drink something else. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen





> Good sweet tea too. Anyone who can t order sweet tea where they live needs to move.
> 
> - HokieKen


So let me see if I have this straight. Adding something to coffee or beer to alter the taste is bad, but turning perfectly good iced tea into syrup by loading it up with sugar is not only OK, but desirable?

Kenny, if you don't like how iced tea tastes, drink something else. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

First, you don't add sugar to tea. You dissolve the sugar in the 98 degree water before steeping the tea. Therefore, sugar is an "ingredient" not an embellishment.

Second, logic can't be expected when expressing my opinions that are flawless. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've been told that McD's sweet tea isn't bad. It's available even up here almost in Canada, so if that's acceptable, Kenny can have his syrup nearly everywhere.

Best fried chicken I've had was a gas station somewhere east of Memphis on US 72. Wasn't even a town, just a gas station on the highway in northern Mississippi with some of the best chicken ever.

Good luck with the crunch mode, r33tc0w. When I started on this challenge, I thought "two months is plenty of time!" If I hadn't had one idea already in hand, and been on vacation since mid-May, I'd be seriously crunched now myself. I didn't keep track of the hours, but if I billed my woodworking time on this project at the same rate as I do my normal work, I built the equivalent of a ten-thousand dollar toilet seat.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't care for McD tea but it's better than nothing I reckon.

Good luck r33, it's me and you brother. I'm sweating the ship day myself. May have to use a little vacation time to wrap it up.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, didn't get on here last evening and the room went wild! Ken, have fun at West Penn. I plan on making the journey some time this summer. I would be like a kid in a candy shop I;m sure. I look forward to starting my knife handle this week end if I can beat the "Sunday crunch" I told you about. Thanks for the wood, I think I have three of the hardest woods I have ever seen to work with.

All this beer talk makes me think the beer/beer tote swap is in the making.  My favorite is the dark beers. Became a real fan on a trip to Germany.

Popeye's chicken, enough said. Best of the fast food chicken and shrimp. Wish there was one around here!


----------



## r33tc0w

McAlisters Deli has probably the best sweet tea, that is if you can put down 1400 calories per 32oz


----------



## TheFridge

Popeyes has the best biscuits too. Kenny… they could stand to dial the sugar back some but it's good.


----------



## HokieKen

Well just dropped $200 on exotics. Now I gotta go to a graduation party with the wife to pay for it


----------



## papadan

Coffee = strong, hot, black! Iced tea = cold! Don't want no sugar, cream, lemon, or anything else in my drink. As for beer, if it is really hot out and I have a Bratwurst to go with it, I might drink one Miller Lite. ;-) Popeyes does have the best (commercial) fried chicken, but the actual best FC is right here at home, My wife uses my Grandmothers recipe.


----------



## TheFridge

No sugar, no sugar, and Miller lite? You poor soul.


----------



## papadan

I don't like sweet, besides being diabetic, and I'm not a drinker.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I don t like sweet, besides being diabetic, and I m not a drinker.
> 
> - papadan


Well that all makes sense to me 

There are/were two joins around the corner from me. One is still open. The other, I just have to shake my head after knowing how much money and effort they put into it, closed. Mitchel's and Mo' Fish, made some of the best Southern fried food I've ever had. Mitchel's fried chicken with biscuits and gravy is amazing. Mashed and slaw on the side, doesn't hurt either. The chicken crust has just enough spice to make you smile. Mo' Fish made great fried fish, shrimp and clams. With collard greens and spiced corn on the cob on the side, all you needed after was the red velvet cake, and you slept like a baby.


----------



## TheFridge

So one time. I went fishing with my brothers and dad. We stopped at a seafood place. It was on stilts because it was damn near in the gulf. I ordered a steak.

Worst steak in my life


----------



## papadan

Come on Fridge, you know better than to order a hotdog at a sushi bar! ;-)


----------



## TheFridge

That's what my family said. I never thought about it until the 2nd time I went the steak back and got some of the best seafood I've ever eaten.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> So one time. I went fishing with my brothers and dad. We stopped at a seafood place. It was on stilts because it was damn near in the gulf. I ordered a steak.
> 
> Worst steak in my life
> 
> - TheFridge


LOL I think you're trying to tell me something Fridge  Hey there's good southern food up here too. It's made by people from down there lol

Dave, one of my favorite Summer beers.










Great with tacos.


----------



## HokieKen

Get that lemon out of that beer Bill! ;-P


----------



## builtinbkyn

It's only half in. Well not any more.  That's the way they serve Witbier in Belgium. If it's good enough for them, it's good enough for me  Used to go to a place that's unfortunately now closed. Got this on tap in a huge weizen glass. They slammed a lemon wedge down into the bottom and then poured. Kept a head all the way thru.

I almost picked up some Schofferhofer Grapefruit Hefeweizen. But the Hogaarden was next to it. Old habit I guess.


----------



## TheFridge

No bill, I'm not trying to insinuate. Fried food just reminded me of that particular story 

As far as southern (Cajun or creole) food in the north? I won't judge. I will say. Even as close as Texas or Mississippi the track record isn't too good and they're next door.

And if you eat crawfish with seasoning on the shell, then they don't know what the hell they are doing. Kinda like, not putting a cup of sugar in a glass of sweet tea


----------



## papadan

I believe you Fridge, I'm in KY and have to go way south just to get a decent bowl of grits, much less gumbo!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> No bill, I m not trying to insinuate. Fried food just reminded me of that particular story
> 
> As far as southern (Cajun or creole) food in the north? I won t judge. I will say. Even as close as Texas or Mississippi the track record isn t too good and they re next door.
> 
> And if you eat crawfish with seasoning on the shell, then they don t know what the hell they are doing. Kinda like, not putting a cup of sugar in a glass of sweet tea
> 
> - TheFridge


LOL I thought there was a good moral to your story. 

Yeah no shells. That's the way I make Jambalaya.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Haven't had that one bill but looks tasty minus the lemon.

Ended up working on the swap project this morning a little then took a trip a couple hours south to AZWoodys and hung out with AZWoody and Aidan1211 from LJs here. Aidan1211 is from PA and was on a family trip and swung by to hang out so I joined them. The temp on my truck at AZWoodys farm said 124 degrees when I stepped out, it's funny seeing someone from PA in 124 degrees. Just sayin.

We had a giant family style carne asada feast between AZWoody'swife and kids, Aidan1211's wife and kids and mine. Was a STELLAR time. Even talked about Fridge a bunch. Lol

Tomorrow is shop swap all day. Should get almost everything done.


----------



## HokieKen

Sounds like an Awesome time Dave! Carne Asada is good if you know how to fix it. Never comes off right for me but my BIL is a whiz with it.

Up early to sneak a couple hours in before it's time to cut the grass )


----------



## HokieKen

Here's part of yesterday's haul. I kinda splurged on the Lignum Vitea and the Macassar Ebony. At 5$ a pound it wasn't exactly cheap but it was still less than 1/2 regular price. Never had Lignum before. Good lord that stuff is heavy!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice haul Ken! Do you have plans for this or is it for future use.


----------



## HokieKen

The Lignum is for a couple of carvers mallets and a couple of specialty planes. The Bubinga is for a set of chisel handles. The rest isn't spoken for yet but it's nice to have some pretty accent woods for things like swaps and when your buddy needs some knife scales )


----------



## TheFridge

Lignum makes good mallets and heads durable parts. Interesting stuff.



> Even talked about Fridge a bunch. Lol
> - ki7hy


I swear. Whatever he told you is a lie. We were both drinking…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The rest isn t spoken for yet but it s nice to have some pretty accent woods for things like swaps and when your buddy needs some knife scales )
> 
> - HokieKen


 I really hope I can do that hard wood justice. Can't wait to play a bit with it.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sure you'll use it well Jeff. If it doesn't cooperate though, I've got more ;-p



> Lignum makes good mallets and heads durable parts. Interesting stuff.
> 
> - TheFridge


I've never worked with it but looking forward to it. Any special tips for turning it? Junk is HARD…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Next time you go let me know Kenny. I'll probably throw down on some lugnum myself and have you ship a box. I didn't even consider lugnum when you offered the other day.

The carne asada was amazing. AZWoodys farm sits about 20 miles from the Mexican border so it was good. Plus there was a lot of the people who work for him that made the salsa and stuff for us. If you hadn't guessed, they speak Spanish really well.

Hey fridge, he didn't say anything too bad. No worries.


----------



## HokieKen

Will do Dave but I only get that way once or twice a year. This is the first time I've seen Lignum in the discount bins though so no garauntee it'll be there next time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm not in any hurry. If I stumble on some for a decent price I'll jump. Never worked with it so would be interest for sure.


----------



## TheFridge

I haven't turned any in a conventional manner. I would guess very slowly  it comes off the table saw almost polished.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm guessing it's very similar to ironwood. When I turn ironwood there is no finish needed. Just sand it and move on. It's shiny as can be.


----------



## papadan

You wont get any shavings turning that hard stuff, just dust!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, by any chance did you notice any box elder?


----------



## HokieKen

I don't remember seeing any Jeff and they don't have it listed on their site. You might give them a call, they're extremely helpful. I think they'll probably special order it if you want it bad enough.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You wont get any shavings turning that hard stuff, just dust!
> 
> - papadan


You need sharper tools Dan.


----------



## TheFridge

> I m guessing it s very similar to ironwood. When I turn ironwood there is no finish needed. Just sand it and move on. It s shiny as can be.
> 
> - ki7hy


Some yank from Penn said he might have a scrap or 2 for me


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yank is right!

Finished my bonus. Waiting on a couple special drill bits from Amazon to finish the main. LOTS OF PROGRESS TODAY.

For what it's worth, the bonus item was supposed to be funny, kind of a gag but I would totally own it. Turned out better than I thought it would.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> For what it s worth, the bonus item was supposed to be funny, kind of a gag but I would totally own it. Turned out better than I thought it would.
> 
> - ki7hy


T-Track mallet for sure!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> T-Track mallet for sure!


So Dave's got my name? Woohoo!

My tools left here, and went southeast according to the USPS tracking. I expect their next trip to be either northeast or northwest, but east or southwest wouldn't surprise me either.


----------



## HokieKen

> Next time you go let me know Kenny. I ll probably throw down on some lugnum myself and have you ship a box. I didn t even consider lugnum when you offered the other day.
> 
> - ki7hy


Just thought about it Dave but the CS at West Penn has always been impressive in my experience. If you wanted to grab some while they have it in the bargain bin, I bet if you called them and asked them, they'd box it and ship it to you.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> ...
> 
> For what it s worth, the bonus item was supposed to be funny, kind of a gag but I would totally own it. Turned out better than I thought it would.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> T-Track mallet for sure!
> 
> - HokieKen


I thought you were doing the T-track mallet and I was doing something special with the gold incra t-track to make an iron man inspired something since you're too cheap to buy it. Honestly can't remember what we talked about when iron man came up and this thread is a mess to go through.

That's a good idea on the phone call. What sizes did they have in that scrap bin?


----------



## HokieKen

It was all 3×3 stock and I'd guess lengths varied from 24-36". The piece I bought is around 30" and it weighed in at 10#. They charge $5/pound for it. For comparison, their regular price on a 3×3x24 blank is $105. I think they had 4 or 5 pieces left when I was there at closing time Saturday so they most likely still have all of them. FWIW, I didn't see any real issues with any of them. I'm not sure why they ended up in the discount pile.

I told you I was branching out on this one and leaving the T-track alone ;-)


----------



## waho6o9

My items were shipped today and should arrive around 7 - 3 - 2017

Tracking number and info sent to Josh.

4 days left Folks let's go…....


----------



## DavePolaschek

No tracking updates at all today on the stuff I sent. Guess the USPS detoured it through the Twilight Zone. I hadn't considered the third or fourth dimensions when I was trying to guess which direction it would go next. Silly me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Honestly can t remember what we talked about when iron man came up and this thread is a mess to go through.


That's a feature not a bug?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I am absolutely part of the problem. If it's a problem.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I am part of the precipitate, not the solution. If there is a solution.


----------



## HokieKen

I am just an unwilling precipitant.


----------



## PoohBaah

> I am part of the precipitate, not the solution. If there is a solution.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I got a lot of funny looks just now at work because this is great nerd humor and I laughed out loud here in the office.

Also I just need to add a coat of wax and mine will be ready for the mail.


----------



## papadan

> It was all 3×3 stock and I d guess lengths varied from 24-36". The piece I bought is around 30" and it weighed in at 10#. They charge $5/pound for it. For comparison, their regular price on a 3×3x24 blank is $105. I think they had 4 or 5 pieces left when I was there at closing time Saturday so they most likely still have all of them. FWIW, I didn t see any real issues with any of them. I m not sure why they ended up in the discount pile.
> 
> *I told you I was branching out on this one and leaving the T-track alone ;-) *
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny definitely used T track for something


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I have updated the people who have already shipped. If you do not see shipped next to your name, and you have shipped your item please let me know so that I can update it correctly. Thanks guys.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I got a lot of funny looks just now at work because this is great nerd humor and I laughed out loud here in the office.


Excellent! Funny looks are almost as good as money. Or cool tools. Or a T-track mallet!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What would be funny is, if everyone thought it would be funny and made a t-track mallet. That would be funny.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, you ruin all my surprises!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You really sending that?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just noticed the t-track is on the handle. Duh.


----------



## HokieKen

;-) Nope, my BFH ain't going nowhere.


----------



## HokieKen

My apologies to my recipient in advance. I'd love to have about six more hours to spend just shaping and polishing this tool. Unfortunately, tomorrow will have no shop time and I HAVE to put finish on Wednesday so it will have time to cure before I do final fitting and package her up. I'm happy with the function but wish I could do a little more for you in the way of fit and finish :-(

Even so, I'm still happy with it overall Dave or Dave or Dan or Fridge or Josh or Bill… whoever's name it is that I have.


----------



## papadan

Kenny, I like purple! You said you need to finish it, so anodized my T track purple for me! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I already anodized it Dan, I still have to put the glitter on though ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kenny your bench is still the wrong side up? You were moving along. Had the M&Ts done and ready to flip her. What happened?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

In this AZ heat I went with the easiest polish. Nut sweat and swamp ass juice. No thank you necessary from my recipient.

For what it's worth tracking says my etsy order will be in Wednesday so I'll ship Thursday after I add more ball sweat.


----------



## ToddJB

Dave, I didnt think you would give up your secert sauce. You just tainted it for your recipient.


----------



## HokieKen

Todd,

It takes me about 10 minutes to pull my first 2 double shots of espresso. My iPad is dearer to me than most anything (except my espresso machine). My wife HATES a friggin' mess. She'll make me scrub a stain long after it's gone just to "make sure". It's her birthday.

So I just sat down with my espresso and pulled this up on my iPad. After reading your comment, I spit espresso all over my iPad and spilled the rest on the beige carpet. I am far too sorry to clean it up before work so my wife's birthday is pretty much ruined as soon as she gets up. I hope you're proud of yourself.

Well done Sir.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, I hope you use a mask when applying that finish. I hear the fumes can be hazardous to your health.


----------



## DavePolaschek

In an effort to do the "mental etch-a-sketch-shake" I decided to track the tools I sent. After having left Minneapolis in a southeasterly direction, they went northeast. I think at this point, the only option for them is to head west, thus returning to the middle of the continent and making almost no progress at all through their first week in the tender care of the USPS.

The US Postal Service, shipping by the same people who gave you the DMV and the IRS! Hope my recipient is more patient than I am.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny your bench is still the wrong side up? You were moving along. Had the M&Ts done and ready to flip her. What happened?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Geeze Bill, what are you - the bench police?! ;-)

Stupid swap happened, that's what. I just kinda shelved the bench in my mind until I ship my swap project out. I have 1 more mortise to chop and it will be ready to flip… except… I realized, thankfully not too late, that I need to cut the mortise for the parallel guide for my leg vise BEFORE I assemble the base. So, 1 more mortise for one long stretcher and a thru mortise for the parallel guide and she'll be ready to flip! Hopefully I'll get enough shop time to get that handled during my 5-day weekend coming up. I also need to make my drawbore pegs. I was planning to turn some out of some ironwood I have. I'm so sick of waiting to have my bench functional though that I may just pop down to Woodcraft and grab some Walnut dowel and be done with it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave, I didnt think you would give up your secert sauce. You just tainted it for your recipient.
> 
> - ToddJB


Trust me, lots more taint going in the box I haven't even mentioned. Plenty of surprises to come.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave DEFINITELY doesn't have my name. I'd advise anyone opening a package from AZ to let the dog lick it for a while before touching it. 6 months ought to do. Then boil it.

Guess y'all's heat ain't THAT dry huh Dave? ;-) Get yourself an airgun with a long nozzle on it. And some BLO and paste wax…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How do you think I apply paste wax to my projects and cast iron tops Kenny? I thought everyone did it that way.

You can't use BLO like that though unless you want to peel your junk off your thigh. It hurts….I've heard.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh and FYI, Josh didn't trust that I would get stuff done so he gave me my own name. Smart man that Josh.


----------



## HokieKen

I think he did that 'cause PoleVault complained about a funny smell coming from the finish on his screwdrivers after the last swap ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Probably. And notice we don't see him in this swap or online much anymore. If Josh was smart he would have given me your name. Bahahahaha Dan, or Dave, or Fridge or Kornell or….someone will enjoy it. I'll send some hand sanitizer with it.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, not only PoleVault either. There's a lot of guys from the last one that I'm surprised didn't get in on this one. Luckily, we have some pretty good new fellas to take up their slack. ;-P

*JOSH!* Are you here dude? You're swap's winding down in just a couple days and it's like you fell off the earth. You didn't find some little senorita down there at the Alamo and skip off over the border did you? Just joshin' ya (see what I did there?) Hope your vacation is/was a good time!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The convo has diverted to sweat off my nut sack. I'm sure he has an email to cricket to disown the thread.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Kenny now I know why your bench is still the wrong side up. Too much BS'n on LJs :O I know you hate cutting mortises, but get'er done!


----------



## HokieKen

No worries Bill, as soon as I get this swap tool out the door Friday, my bench will be the only project on the agenda.

I do hate cutting mortises. You seem to be so darned good at it, I think you should come down and show me how. Yeah that's it! We'll have an LJ "bench raisin'" next weekend. All you guys can come to my house and help me wrap the bench up! Shoot, we could knock it out in a couple of hours Saturday morning and then we can spend the rest of the weekend sittin' around shootin' the s#!t. I've got a 5 day weekend coming and I'll provide hot food and cold beer. I've got 2 spare beds, a few couches and plenty of floor space. Dang, I shoulda thought of this 6 months ago!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

With Kenny's last post I read "I'll fly you all up, give you a place to crash, feed you, and whatever other expenses we incur", I'll be there. I'll bring my wife too.


----------



## papadan

Just get the hell off the web and finish your swap items, all this ball sweat talk is getting me excited! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> all this ball sweat talk is getting me excited! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


No comment


----------



## papadan

Uh huh, That shut you up, didn't it?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol, I'm still here, just got back from vacation. Didn't feel I needed to comment on the nut sack…. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I know this is all supposed to be a surprise <spoiler> but suddenly I'm really happy I was given Dan's name. Just sayin.


----------



## papadan

Bring it on, nut boy! ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I just need to put some finish on my bonus item and send out my stuff. How's everyone else doing? Please let me know if you will not make deadline in a PM or email.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have about an hour left on the main then a final gluing, I sent pics of my bonus already, and will need another hour or two for my bonus bonus. I should be shipping Thursday but definitely by Friday if not. Depends on how much work I want to do for the bonus bonus.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Josh is sending out his stuff, Dave has ball sweat all over his package, my tools are going in circles thanks to the USPS, and Kenny's bench is upside-down. Sounds like we're in pretty good shape. :/

I did mostly remove wood from some lumber such that it'll be a frame saw soon. But I removed too much wood and had to put some back, which means a 24 hour delay while the glue sets. The directions from Bad Axe were pretty minimal, but I did successfully chop four mortises and six dados. Should have only cut five dados, though. Oops.

Also got Minwax Wood Hardener which should resolve some issues I've been dealing with. Hey, it sucks getting old.


----------



## HokieKen

Yes Dave, if you're coming, you MUST bring your wife. There has to be someone to keep your "secret sauce" where it belongs! I'll gladly cover everyone's transportation… from the airport to here. And certainly covering all the Spam and Milwaukee's Best y'all can handle!

I'll hit the deadline Josh. Not gonna get any bonus items done but I never planned on it


----------



## r33tc0w

Just received my package, oh. My. Goodness. These things are heirloom quality, not sure I want to touch it!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Not gonna get any bonus items done but I never planned on it
> 
> - HokieKen


Pfft….under achiever.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> No worries Bill, as soon as I get this swap tool out the door Friday, my bench will be the only project on the agenda.
> 
> I do hate cutting mortises. You seem to be so darned good at it, I think you should come down and show me how. Yeah that s it! We ll have an LJ "bench raisin " next weekend. All you guys can come to my house and help me wrap the bench up! Shoot, we could knock it out in a couple of hours Saturday morning and then we can spend the rest of the weekend sittin around shootin the s#!t. I ve got a 5 day weekend coming and I ll provide hot food and cold beer. I ve got 2 spare beds, a few couches and plenty of floor space. Dang, I shoulda thought of this 6 months ago!
> 
> - HokieKen


OK I'll be down to help. Since you have the beer covered, I'll bring the lemons LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Funny Bill!!

Ok, I'm done!!!! Probably. I set something in epoxy tonight so if there's no glue to clean up tomorrow night I'm done otherwise I clean it up tomorrow.

Tomorrow I'll get a box, my package is big and heavy! The box I'm sending will be too so I might not be going priority depending on cost. I'll get my letter put together tomorrow and pack up the box tomorrow night and should ship Thursday for sure now.

It's been a tough one this time but these are still always worth it.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...I ll bring the lemons LOL
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Never mind. I'll finish it myself.


----------



## HokieKen

Well done Dave. If you ship Thursday, I should get it Monday hopefully!

Hey Fridge, bet you wouldn't mind going Gator huntin' today would ya?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, if you want to have a "bench building", I'm down with that. Say the word and I'll be there. No need to put me up either, My Son lives in Radford. Short drive. Oh, and I've been known to drink "Milwaukee's beast" before. ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

Oh for you, I'll get the good stuff Jeff. The "beast" is just for people who put fruit in it ;-P

I'd love to get you to come up and help me one afternoon with the final assembly. It's going to be a bear to try and get it together by myself! I've still got a midi lathe setting in the shop feeling unloved that I'd be happy to swap for your labor  Hard part's figuring out when I'll be ready and when I'll have a free weekend day!

I sure appreciate the offer and hopefully we'll get together sometime whether it involves my bench or not. And, I'm serious about the lathe. I could put it on Craigslist but if you want it, I'd love for it to go to home where it will be appreciated!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, Let me know when you are ready for that. I WILL come up and help you out. Definitely. Just say the word, give me a one day notice is all I ask. It would make my day, week, month to help out a fellow wood worker. Now I'm looking forward to it and can't wait. This sounds like fun!! I'll even PM you my phone number to make it easier to contact me. OK, I'm stoked now.


----------



## waho6o9

2 cool


----------



## HokieKen

I sure appreciate it Jeff and I'll definitely take you up on it. I got your # and I'll let you know when I'll be ready as soon as I know when I'll be ready  I'll definitely have a fire in the grill and beer in the fridge!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Only 1/3rd have shipped with only a couple days left. I totally don't feel bad now.

A couple things Jeff - 
1. How the hell did you put up with the 1400 posts full of BS?
2. Feel lucky, that cheap Bastarz's would have been feeding me natural light and you'll get the "good stuff" which isn't saying much coming from an IPA guy who puts lemon in his beer.


----------



## Babieca

About to put on my second coat of finish…hopefully in the mail tomorrow. Friday at the latest.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here at work, working hard of course…..Was typing up my letter for the box I'll be packing up tonight.

This is going to be fun. That's all I've got to say.


----------



## papadan

> Yes Dave, if you re coming, you MUST bring your wife. There has to be someone to keep your "secret sauce" where it belongs! I ll gladly cover everyone s transportation… from the airport to here. And certainly covering all the Spam and Milwaukee s Best y all can handle!
> 
> I ll hit the deadline Josh. Not gonna get any bonus items done but I never planned on it
> 
> - HokieKen


Don't sweat the bonus items, most of us didn't get around to them! Just send me my tool! ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

> Don t sweat the bonus items
> 
> - papadan


Advice is a little too late for Dave's items


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Don t sweat the bonus items
> 
> - papadan
> 
> Advice is a little too late for Dave s items
> 
> - ToddJB


BAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> Not gonna get any bonus items done but I never planned on it
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Pfft….under achiever.
> 
> - ki7hy


Set the bar low enough and you'll always clear it ;-p


----------



## papadan

Set the bar low enough and you wont have to worry about the next swap! What was that, Dave?.............BAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You didn't get Todd's joke??


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Not gonna get any bonus items done but I never planned on it
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Pfft….under achiever.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Set the bar low enough and you ll always clear it ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


Spoken like a true VA resident. You're too close to DC.


----------



## HokieKen

You're telling me. When the wind blows from the north, it smells like your "special finish"!


----------



## HokieKen

And nicely done Todd )


----------



## HokieKen

Finish is on fellas. It is what it is now. Really anxious about final fitting and test run before I pack it up tomorrow:-/

Dave made me feel bad so I'm working on a bonus item that just makes sense too . I realized my recipient will need one and may not have one and I had the material on hand so…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good job Kenny, I'll appreciate it when I open the box I imagine.

Plane hammer???


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. Nut dryer.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Now you're talking!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The size and weight of box I'm shipping (I guessed the weight). Looks like it'll be about $80. Man I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## HokieKen

Dude! That's way too much! I hope you were prepared for that. I thought I had a pretty good idea of what you were making but now I think I was wrong.

That does give me a pretty good idea of whose name you got though ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I might have went overboard on this swap but it'll be worth it I think. Time will tell.

What did you think I was making? I'm curious. We need some fun before more people start getting packages.

I don't have your name Kenny sorry.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

quick ? ...if I have Kenny's name does he have mine ?? Just Curious :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> quick ? ...if I have Kenny s name does he have mine ?? Just Curious :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


It depends if Josh let matches through the spread sheet. I'm guessing that nobody has each other's name but Josh would have to confirm.


----------



## HokieKen

I know you don't have me Dave. And I don't want to guess 'cause it's possible I was right and I'd hate to ruin anyone's surprise.

And now it's 74 degrees, sunny and the dew point is 55 deg so my lazy ass is goin for a run


----------



## jeffswildwood

I don't know about a run but I did do the "five cat workout". I have five cats and take them out to play. At the same time! Rules are simple, don't let them get in the road, sneak off up the mountain or go to the sheep field. (Messy over there). For thirty minuets to an hour you get an intense work out. Cats love it and I get a *lot* of wind sprints. Bad part is if one sees a squirrel. Guess that makes me a wood workin' cat herder.


----------



## papadan

$80 shipping? Hell man, I fit mine in an envelope and put 2 stamps on it…..and bitched all the way home about the cost! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I know you don t have me Dave.
> - HokieKen


Someone get their package already then?? You wouldn't know I don't have you otherwise.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> $80 shipping? Hell man, I fit mine in an envelope and put 2 stamps on it…..and bitched all the way home about the cost! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


I thought you said you shipped a crate?? I'm competing here!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kind of bummed. Had an issue with my epoxy glue up last night. Totally my fault and fixed it up the best I could with the short time I have. It is what it is. I'm boxed up. 58.6 lbs.

Will ship in the morning after I get through my initial emails and stuff at work.

Good luck everyone, due date is Friday!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Geez, Dave. Kenny already has a new bench he's almost done with. You didn't have to send him another!


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I was definitely wrong Dave. I thought you were making an infill plane. Unless it's a jointer and you used more steel for the infill material, I can't imagine a plane weighing almost 60#! I definitely can't imagine USING a plane weighing that much. I am big-time curious to see what you made now! Yesterday, I thought you must have "someone" in Canada but now knowing the weight, that's obviously not necessarily the case either.

I checked mine this morning and, thanks to unseasonably low humidity this week, finish seems to have cured fully overnight. Final assembly and test run when I get home then packin' her up. Gonna write up an "owners manual" sometime today and she'll be dropped at the post office first thing tomorrow!

Now that my anxiety over shipping on time is relieved, WHO HAS MY NAME AND WHERE IS MY PACKAGE? ;-p


----------



## GR8HUNTER

maybe Jeff ?? LMAO :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

58lbs? Dave I already have a bench vise. But who couldn't use another? Or is it a moxon vise? 

Man nothing like the last minute guys lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Tomorrow would be last minute. I'm shipping today so I'm early for a change.

Kenny, I figured you already received a package based on your response.

All I did was put some bricks in the box to make it funny. That's worth spending that much to ship it right? I do wish everything fit in a flat rate box but it doesn't. So I don't get that luxury either. From what I can tell it's like $8 more to go priority over ground and since I'm spending too much already, what's $8 more right? Of course that's just me proving things online. Once I get there I'm sure everything will change, it's the government after all.

Unfortunately my dumb ass didn't get pics of the main project so whomever gets that needs to help me get some pics. I have the bonus pics but would like pics of the main and the main and bonus together. Edit out the epoxy that's visible please. 

Also, whomever gets this box needs to start with the envelope that says to start with or I'm afraid you'll probably die or something. Hoping shipping doesn't beat this thing around too much and hides my envelope. Hopefully I packed it well enough.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WELL ….im still worried I didn't do enough….first time is a lesson …cant hardly wait to see everything :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm sure you did fine Tony. I'm the one who went overboard here and I think it's not what you all might think anyway.


----------



## Babieca

> I'm sure you did fine Tony. I'm the one who went overboard here and I think it's not what you all might think anyway.
> 
> - ki7hy


My money is on an old stump for splitting kindling.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, don't worry Tony I feel sure Dave just went above and beyond on this one. Which is awesome but if we all did that, I think our participation level would drop drastically. My tool and bonus will both fit in a medium flat rate box and should leave enough room for a bottle or 2 of "bonus-bonus" ;-P

Dave, you check UPS rates too? I find that once you get beyond a certain size and weight, UPS is often significantly cheaper than USPS. Just a thought. I'll make sure to snap some pics and send them to you as soon as it gets here.

Based on the list in the OP, it looks like most of us are shipping "last minute". I don't feel so bad


----------



## HokieKen

> I'm sure you did fine Tony. I'm the one who went overboard here and I think it's not what you all might think anyway.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> My money is on an old stump for splitting kindling.
> 
> - Babieca


Either that or Dave's trying to ship one of his kids off again…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I checked with fedex, Ups, and Usps and the rates seem to be fairly close. Usps is slightly more but it looks like I can get the package to my recipient Saturday if I go that route and let's be honest here, that's a lot of the fun so I might fork over the cash. Besides, the extra amount covers what I'll save not feeding the kid anyway.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We only live once, we can make more money.


----------



## HokieKen

It probably would have been cheaper if you had just asked the Etsy seller to ship directly to me ;-P


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Kenny, but he couldn't have tucked one of the kids into the box that way.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah Kenny…think about the children!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh….SHIPPED!!!!! Was off on my number a bit. Next swap will have to fit in an extra small flat rate box after I tell my wife what I spent.


----------



## HokieKen

She probably won't be thrilled about the kid either. Of course being Mormon, I imagine there's plenty of replacements she can get her hands on. (Don't tell her I said that)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

They have a warehouse over in the church, it's all good.

The official weight was 54lbs 12.4oz. not 58lbs. I forgot I calibrate our home scale up 4lbs to keep the wife in check.

It should arrive on someone's door step on SATURDAY!!! Yeah that's right.


----------



## HokieKen

HA!

I'll be looking for it Saturday then!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> It should arrive on someone's door step on SATURDAY!!! Yeah that's right.


I just used my appliance dolly to move a 2' square concrete paver from my back yard to the alley, where it will likely trip up a drunk student some time this fall (and prevent the runoff from my newly repaired garage rain gutter from washing away the landscaping), and certainly be relocated by the snow plow come October or so.

But that means that my appliance dolly is out, so it'll be ready when the mailman drops off your package with a thud that will wake the neighbors this Saturday morning!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> HA!
> 
> I ll be looking for it Saturday then!
> 
> - HokieKen


Sit on your porch all day and wait Kenny!

I'm glad you're prepared Dave.

This is my favorite part of these things!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can't wait to see everyone's pics. We are coming up on the best part of doing these. Thanks to Josh for putting this one together for us. We appreciate it.

Whoever gets my package thanks for the pics I'll be asking you for and I hope you enjoy it. There's a process, or a bit of a game in the box to which I hope you follow when going through the process of opening it. Carve out a little time for it please. With the box being heavy I'm deathly aftaid the shipping process kills this for me and my recipient. Fingers crossed.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I also can't wait to see everyone's finished pics. I saw a lot of great looking tools in the progress state, and thanks Dave I really appreciate you saying that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

There have been a lot of MIA people in this thread this time around so it's tough to determine if this has been an issue for you but it's been seamless for the rest of us so good job. Unless people don't ship then I take it all back.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, there are a couple I haven't seen a word from since they signed up. They obviously got progress pics in though so I assume they'll be shipping. I'll reserve my praise until after Dave's package gets here Saturday Josh ;P JK man, thanks for taking it on and doing the "grunt work" for us!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't know why everyone wants to receive my shipment all of a sudden. You've all seen my work right? lol

Josh, did you ever decide on building the Seller's bench? I know you talked about it.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea I haven't heard from a few of the guys since the progress pics, but the progress they were making looked pretty good, so we will see. Dave as far as the Sellers bench, yes I am going to build it. I think I will just use pine, aspen, poplar… or something like that(cheap). It's just going to be a temp bench anyway, but I'd like it to be sort of nice because it will be a while until I build my forever bench. If I could find some nice clear spruce I would probably use that


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just go to the Lowe's or HD and grab the kiln dried stuff. Will work great.

I'm still using my "temporary" Sellers bench and it's fine. I went pretty cheap. I'll build a forever bench, I'm looking forward to it actually but I'll wait awhile longer. There's things I would change on mine but I don't think I know exactly what I want yet so I'll wait until I do know before I put the money in. So definitely go cheap. It's a relatively easy build and it's worth it for sure. Once you have that bench you can build a forever one in another 5 years or more. It'll last you however long you want.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yup that's the plan


----------



## DavePolaschek

Definitely thanks to Josh for being ringmaster to our troupe of clowns! We couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## papadan

> $80 shipping? Hell man, I fit mine in an envelope and put 2 stamps on it…..and bitched all the way home about the cost! ;-)
> 
> - papadan
> 
> I thought you said you shipped a crate?? I'm competing here!
> 
> - ki7hy


Can't believe everything you hear, Dave. I might have shipped a picture of a crate!


----------



## Iguana

Guess I'm one of those you haven't heard much from recently. Been a massively busy month in and out of the shop. Last time I checked this thread was May 31, about 754 new posts since then.

Coming in juuuuuust under the wire. Got mine done today! With finish and everything! Going out tomorrow to somewhere far south of here.


----------



## TheFridge

I have to finish a bonus tomorrow:/


----------



## HokieKen

All wrapped up and ready to go out tomorrow morning ) Monkey Fudger is purrrrrrrdeeeeeee if I do say so myself! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to see some responses on shippers. Still 4 more that haven't honed in but maybe they are on point. Josh probably knows.



> All wrapped up and ready to go out tomorrow morning ) Monkey Fudger is purrrrrrrdeeeeeee if I do say so myself! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


You flinging your poo at the neighbor kids again Kenny? It proves modern day engineers are as smart as monkeys.


----------



## HokieKen

Lil' bastards deserve it.


----------



## HokieKen

One last teaser…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, you misspelled Minnesota there. The abbreviation is MN, not AZ.


----------



## HokieKen

That is an MN! I'm an engineer, I do numbers, not letters ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

The zip code is 55413, Kenny. Hope that helps!

Last tracking on the package I shipped was "Arrived at a facility" on Wednesday. Nothing since. Hoping my recipient sees it before mid-July, but at this point, I have no idea what to expect from our fine postal service.


----------



## TheFridge

I couldn't help myself 

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/227753


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Dave, you shipped pretty early on didn't you? I'm surprised it's taking so long. I know we love to bash USPS but my stuff usually makes it in 3 days or less whether it's outgoing or incoming, even to the west coast.


----------



## HokieKen

> I couldn t help myself
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/227753
> 
> - TheFridge


I think you made the right call Fridge. My mom has a nice old Disston with a scenic painting. She loves the painting. If it was anyone other than my own mother, it would disappear off the wall.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I did, Kenny. In the past I've either been lucky (delivered on time, no problems) or cursed (weeks late, no tracking updates for multiple weeks as a package is found "in apparently empty postal equipment"). I figured this was probably *not* one of the lucky ones when it started out by going southeast, then northeast, then west on three subsequent days.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

We are just waiting for 7 shippers. As soon as everyone ships I'll start posting who has received their packages. Everyone please get their packages out today by end of day. Please email or PM me if you are having trouble getting your items out today. Otherwise, I'm looking forward to see everyone's treasures.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

getting exciting now :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Elvis has left the building! Headed west ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> getting exciting now :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Me too! This is where we all get excited and Josh sweats balls making sure everyone ships and he didn't hand out the same address to more than one person leaving someone out. Stressful times as the moderator, exciting for everyone else.

Thanks Kenny, that sticky note should be fine. The post office knows exactly which Dave is the Dave in AZ…..they really do.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea Dave, I've been trying to check and recheck to make sure everyone got only one name, and that I didn't give out wrong address'. Everything looks fine, but you know things happen. Hopefully it will just go smooth. If not, I'll just have to handle it. Ah, the joys of being the moderator.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hopefully if someone receives more than one package they would let me know. I would hope that they wouldn't just keep it and say they only received one(Kenny).... lol. I'm just kidding


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks Kenny, that sticky note should be fine. The post office knows exactly which Dave is the Dave in AZ…..they really do.
> 
> - ki7hy


Yeah, I asked the lady in the Post Office just to be sure. She was like "is that the dude with the ugly-assed green fez?" She said it should make it no problem. ;-P

I got my camping gear out last night and set it up in the front yard. I'm just going to sleep out there tonight in case they come to deliver your package in the morning and I can't hear the door bell. I wish it wasn't so friggin' hot and humid but I'm sure it's worth it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

count me out as moderator …you did a fine job Josh …everything will work out just fine :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, for me it was mildly stressful until I could mark everyone as received.

I'm sure it will go fine. Hell, I'm stressed on this one too, hoping my package makes it in one piece. I lined the inside edges with 1/4" plywood hoping it helps.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Definitely camp out Kenny. It'll be worth it. Lol

FYI, my mom says she loves the fez.

Nobody has volunteered to take over the swap moderator duties….I guess until that happens Josh is stuck.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

mommies will always stick up for their little boys …no matter how stupid they look LMAO :<))


----------



## PoohBaah

Well add me to the list of people who have shipped. The post office lady gave me a funny look because glitter kept falling out of the box though…...


----------



## HokieKen

> count me out as moderator …you did a fine job Josh …everything will work out just fine :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Speaking of which… has anybody volunteered to take the reigns on the next swap? We usually get someone "appointed" for the next one before we wrap the current one. Any volunteers? If you've participated in past swaps and/or intend to participate in more in the future, I hope you'll consider "taking your turn". It's not hard, just requires a little "cat herding" 

I don't know when we want to launch another one. I kinda liked having a little time off between swaps. Next theme hasn't been decided either. Ultimately moderator will decide but, I think puttting an online poll up has worked well for selecting the themes of the last 3 swaps. I do suggest however that maybe we give "surprise" a break so it doesn't get old. It also may be intimidating to some folks who are worried they won't be up to par. If they know everybody else is making the same thing they are, it may be a bit more comfortable for newbs.

As always though, I have thoroughly enjoyed playing with you fellas and I think the camaraderie and good-natured ribbing that's been so lively in this thread have made this even more fun than usual. You first-timers who have been so active in the thread have been a welcome addition too. Hope you guys hang around and continue to participate!

Now, let's hurry up and get to the tool porn!!!


----------



## HokieKen

> Hopefully if someone receives more than one package they would let me know. I would hope that they wouldn t just keep it and say they only received one(Kenny).... lol. I m just kidding
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


You better hope you didn't make that mistake 'cause I'll definitely keep anything and everything that shows up on my porch. ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Well add me to the list of people who have shipped. The post office lady gave me a funny look because glitter kept falling out of the box though…...
> 
> - PoohBaah


NICE PoohBaah!

Shipped and glitter. Good deal! I shipped 54lbs of glitter myself. Glad to see another in the shipped column.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I totally agree Kenny, I think Surprise should be left off of the next poll. Like you said having a set theme really helps out the new guys in my opinion. I also like having a few months in between the swaps. It really makes you want to do the next one when you have to wait a bit.


----------



## PoohBaah

I will also jump on the set theme band wagon. This was my second swap, the first being the box swap a few years back. I felt my wheel were spinning a while figuring out what to make and now I still have a little apprehension on how it will stack up to what everyone else in the swap made. I know that in the end I am happy with what I made and would have been happy if I were to receive it so I am calling it a win.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I lined the inside edges with 1/4" plywood hoping it helps.


I just talked to my mailman (no delivery here today), and he says that anything less than 3/4" marine grade plywood is likely to get smashed by his colleagues at the sorting center. I think "kindling" was the exact word he used. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I just talked to my mailman (no delivery here today), and he says that anything less than 3/4" marine grade plywood is likely to get smashed by his colleagues at the sorting center. I think "kindling" was the exact word he used. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'm actually not too worried about smashing things. Everything in the box is pretty well "smash resistant" what I do worry about is the box falling apart and stuff inside isn't inside any longer. That's my worry. I would be shocked if the box made it and looked like the new box I shipped it in, I just hope it's still a sealed box when it arrives.

I vote for an awl, marking knife, single chisel, or something just as small for the next swap. Anything that will fit in the smallest flat rate box.


----------



## HokieKen

That's definitely a win PoohBaah. I'd say every single one of us is apprehensive about how our work stacks up to everyone else's. Anyone who put time and effort into making a tool for me is top-shelf in my book though. No matter what the tool is. Unless it's Dave. If it's Dave, that tool better be bad-ass. And there better be a ton of glitter.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You must be talking about the other Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Speaking of which… has anybody volunteered to take the reigns on the next swap?


Personally, I'd rather get at least one more swap under my belt before I volunteer, but yeah, someone should step up.

Me, I've been spending all morning scraping 40-80 year old caulk and wood filler off the windows I'm working on. Figure the wood hardener can't work on the wood if it can't get to it (and some previous owner of my house glazed in a couple panes with wood filler, rather than glazing compound - GRR).

These windows have turned into a major project. I ordered some Birchwood Casey Plum Brown (gun finish) to re-do all the metal hardware I removed from the windows. I think it'll be a lot closer match to the originals than the cheap brass-plated reproductions I took off. Hoping they can be back on the house by the end of next week.


----------



## HokieKen

> I vote for an awl, marking knife, single chisel, or something just as small for the next swap. Anything that will fit in the smallest flat rate box.
> 
> - ki7hy


I think the knife theme has consistently got a lot of votes in the polls we've done. That would be a nice "relaxing" swap because of all the possibilities. Anything from forging a draw knife to re-scaling an old pocket knife would be good entries. Would be friendly on shipping too 

Plus, I just bought a box lot on e-Bay for some carving tools but it came with a bunch of knives I have no need for so yeah, let's do knives so I can get rid of some of them ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

> You must be talking about the other Dave.
> 
> - ki7hy


Any Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those are going to be million dollar windows when you're done Dave. Literally. Sometimes a project like that makes you wish you bought new windows from the start. Too late now though.

So swap vets, where do you open your swap packages and does your family get involved? My wife gets excited about these a bit too as she sees me put together a project to ship out. When I received the last package she had me wait to open it so she could enjoy the process too. Anything like that happen with any of you?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Those are going to be million dollar windows when you're done Dave. Literally. Sometimes a project like that makes you wish you bought new windows from the start. Too late now though.


Eh, I had a grand total of eight weeks off this summer (down to just one left) and I built swap projects, rebuilt the windows, and did a ton of other household projects. I've got two almost identical windows that are in slightly rougher shape than these two, and I'll probably build new ones just like the old ones in a few years. For now, refinishing and repairing the old ones is teaching me all about how a window is built.

When I started woodworking last fall, my goal was "to acquire all the tools I need to build a tool cabinet to hold all the tools I'll need to make woodworking a serious hobby when I retire." I figure I'm well on the way. And I definitely won't be bored.


----------



## HokieKen

My wife definitely has no interest in tools and no appreciation for some of the things folks in these swaps make. She does however enjoy the things I make, just because I made them. I thought she was just being nice and feigning interest but I shipped my T-track tool out last swap without showing her the finished product and she was irate.

So, I spent about 30 minutes last night explaining the tool I made and what it does and she thought it should be a decoration because the woods were so beautiful and I did so good. She was right about the woods, they are beautiful together. The craftsmanship is average at best though…

So yeah, she enjoys what I make but just because she loves me and I love making them. Woman is wayyyyyyyyyyy too good for me.

I always show her what I get and she feigns interest but isn't really impressed. And no, ain't no way in hell I'm waiting on anyone to open my package. That fudger will be lucky to make it in the house before it's sliced open ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's interesting Kenny. After trudging through me figuring out what to make my wife always wants to see what others make. She's been known to hang out in the shop here and there though. That dining room table top was rough lumber when I handed her the cheap festool finish ROS and said "flatten that". She's handy.

I also agree with you, I don't know your wife but I guarantee she's too good for you.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

My wife also kind of feigns interest. I like to go sit at the kitchen table to open my packages….. which aggravates my wife because of packing material.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> My wife also kind of feigns interest. I like to go sit at the kitchen table to open my packages….. which aggravates my wife because of packing material.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Build the kitchen table Josh. Then tell her "I built this damn thing, I can open my damn packages on it whenever I want" then after she gives you the what for, take your packages to the shop and finish opening there.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My package still says received at Phoenix origin facility as of 10:27pm local time last night. It's supposed to be more than 1000 miles away by tomorrow!!! Grrrr.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol…. yea you know as well as I do. It doesn't matter if you built it or not. Once it's in the house it's hers.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea Dave, I've noticed the post office tracking doesn't always update real good.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Lol…. yea you know as well as I do. It doesn t matter if you built it or not. Once it s in the house it s hers.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


TRUTH!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Not at my house boys! I wear the pants in this marriage. My wife said I could!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Yea Dave, I ve noticed the post office tracking doesn t always update real good.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Yeah and going 2073 miles (screwing with Kenny) will definitely need a plane so I'll settle down unless I don't see anything by tonight.


----------



## HokieKen

2073 IS more than 1,000 so I'm absolutely positively certain beyond a shadow of a doubt that it might be coming here tomorrow! Camping out baby!


----------



## HokieKen

What projects are you guys most curious about? I know we love to see all the tools but there's usually one or two things that pique my interest.

I'm very curious about Dave's. He always does good work (don't tell him I admitted that) and his metal work on this one got me wondering. I thought I knew what it was but now knowing what it weighed, I'm really don't think I have a clue.

I'm also curious about LDO2802s. I know he was planning on doing a power tool of some sort so I'm anxious to see what it is and what he did with it.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I like seeing what planes come out of these things. I always like the screwdrivers and mallets too. Who am I kidding, I like all of it….. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I usually like it all as well. The planes are awesome because I like building them myself. However, the odd ball stuff like Kenny's last swap project is cool. I don't know if I've ever really needed a trammel setup as intricate as he made but I do use story sticks fairly often for stuff. Was a nice piece of kit that we would never have had a swap category for.

Did LDO2802s settle on a power tool? I guess I forgot how that convo ended. That is exciting.

As far as my metal work goes Kenny, I'm barely a wood worker and IT dude. Don't get excited about my metal work. You'll just be disappointed.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

LD0 did settle on a power tool, I think you guys will like his offering. It's pretty cool if I do say so myself.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet! LDO definitely has my name )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Woohoo! Tracking updated, and says "out for delivery" so some lucky sucker should be getting tools today. Hope he remembers to take a picture because I didn't.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Sweet! LDO definitely has my name )
> 
> - HokieKen


Whoever has your name, I know for a fact they are delivering tomorrow so you should go setup your tent now and post photos of your camp out tonight. Then camp out through Sunday until Monday or into next week just in case it doesn't come tomorrow. You have 5 days off starting tomorrow?? Definitely camp in your front yard for those. And DEFINITELY post pictures.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll send you pictures Dave. I hope you didn't accidentally include a window pane you need!


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I just got home and no package so it's not Dave P.



> You have 5 days off starting tomorrow?? Definitely camp in your front yard for those. And DEFINITELY post pictures.
> 
> - ki7hy


Today was supposed to be my first day off but I ended up working most of it though. I'll definitelÿ maybe be sleeping outside until it gets here though! Neighbors complain though. I sleep in the buff and my tent is mesh. Prudes.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hmmm….keep your photos to yourself in that case. We'll just imagine it looks like this.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think you'll here the mailman that close to the box.


----------



## Babieca

> You better hope you didn t make that mistake cause I ll definitely keep anything and everything that shows up on my porch. ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Must be awkward at Halloween time.

FWIW I really like the idea of a knife swap for the next one. A couple knives are on my short list of projects to make and it would give me an excuse to finally make a coffee can forge.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd be hip to a knife swap too. Pretty sure I'd suck at it, but since I'll be sending the bad one away, that wouldn't be my problem, right?


----------



## HokieKen

> You better hope you didn t make that mistake cause I ll definitely keep anything and everything that shows up on my porch. ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Must be awkward at Halloween time.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Babieca


Not as awkward as when the Jehovas' Witnesses come around.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> FWIW I really like the idea of a knife swap for the next one. A couple knives are on my short list of projects to make and it would give me an excuse to finally make a coffee can forge.
> - Babieca


I'm getting some good practice on knives right now. Almost ready to post part three of my blog, thanks to Ken and some katalox and purpleheart! A little trial and error practice to do on the handle, I'm attempting to be creative. Knife swap sound cool, and box swap, or combine the two, a knife in a custom made box.

FWIW: July 22 is my craft fair. I'll have a lot more time to do a swap project. All my fair projects will be done and over. As I explained to Ken, since march I have been knocking out a project or set of projects a week! Killer schedule when you add mowing, honey-do's and all else. Which is why I had to drop this swap. But I have kept up with all the antics.  And I thought being retired I would have all kinds of time.


----------



## papadan

I confess, I really did ship a wooden crate, it's to be used as a tool box and that is the swap item I made! I'm not sure about a knife swap, don't think I could make one worth having! Right now I'm not sure of any kind of next swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I sent you an PM Dan.

Jeff, sounds like your retirement is going exactly how I wan mine to be….BUSY. Except doing the things I want to do and not what I have to do.


----------



## Iguana

Shipped!

I found a really nice wooden box in which to ship the item. I just hope the recipient doesn't mind that I had to remove what was originally in the box to fit my item.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome Mark!!!

Only 4 to go!!! Everyone shipped to AZ right?


----------



## HokieKen

Atta way fellas! I like that box Mark. I can't wait until it gets here. I knew Mark had my name the whole time!


----------



## TheFridge

Shipped to the unknown….


----------



## KelleyCrafts

3 to go!!! Awesome. Thanks for getting my package out on time Fridge. You definitely aren't as bad a guy as Rob said you were.


----------



## HokieKen

He said he shipped to the "unknown" not the "unwanted" Dave. It's mine. Fridge definitely has my name.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How do you recall a package? Is it like recalling an email? I want Kenny to camp longer.


----------



## HokieKen

You recall a package by shipping a second one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Perfect. Whoever has Kenny's name please ship him an empty box. I'll cover shipping.


----------



## HokieKen

Make it a steel box. A big one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Full of glitter. If properly electrostatically charged up, it's lighter than an empty box, right?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Probably but now he wants a big steel box, like a coffin or something.

High maintenance for sure.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Might have to toss in some unicorn farts to go with the glitter then.


----------



## papadan

Need to have a spring loaded bottom under that glitter! I think my package went to VA, or MN, maybe it was NY. I don't know, i'm pretty sure it went East from here.


----------



## HokieKen

You were the first shipper weren't you Dan? Surely yours has landed at its new home by now?!


----------



## HokieKen

Today's taste test. Not bad.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That doesn't look like a tent.


----------



## HokieKen

Photoshopped my living room in


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Still no movement from Phoenix origin. Really hoping it missed a scan. 8:18pm local time.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Have a new twist on flavor for you Kenny. IPA with pineapple.  I actually liked it very much. Came from a beer of the month club my ex-wife sent me.


----------



## HokieKen

With a nice pan seared Ahi steak? Nice! I think I could dig a pineapple IPA.


----------



## papadan

For a bunch of Pro beer drinkers, you guys sound like a bunch of pansies with all the fruit in your drinks. What ever happened to a shot and a Bud? Hearing woodworkers talk about fruit in their beer makes my panties get in a bunch! ;-) Damned sissies!


----------



## papadan

My package landed in 2 days and was acknowledged, you losers just have to wait for yours. LMAOAY


----------



## Lazyman

The Bud must be pretty bad if you have to take a shot in order to drink it. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Out for delivery.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> With a nice pan seared Ahi steak? Nice! I think I could dig a pineapple IPA.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah just a subtle hint of the pineapple. Took a little of the sharpness out of the hops.



> For a bunch of Pro beer drinkers, you guys sound like a bunch of pansies with all the fruit in your drinks. What ever happened to a shot and a Bud? Hearing woodworkers talk about fruit in their beer makes my panties get in a bunch! ;-) Damned sissies!
> 
> - papadan


LOL I almost agree with you Dan, but dinner started with a shot of Jack neat. That's why the beer isn't opened yet 



> The Bud must be pretty bad if you have to take a shot in order to drink it. ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman


If that's all there is, then it tastes like heaven. Otherwise there are better choices 

We used to play a lot of drinking games in college. Um, that was a while ago lol Cheapest beer we could find was Home Beer. Made in Pennsylvania. It was $6 a case lol Tasted like Pennzoil. We figured why spend a lot on beer when it was going to end up in the toilet one way or another lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hahaha Bill it was pennsoil think it was called Schlitz LMAO :<))


----------



## PoohBaah

I always like to think of it more renting beer that buying.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Okay guys we've got a slight delay r33 can't get his package out until Wednesday, Buckbuster said his package was shipped, im just waiting on a tracking # to confirm. LD0 is just waiting to hear from his recipient because he has to drive his item over to him. Other than that, it looks like everything is going okay. Once I hear from r33 to let me know he has shipped I will start posting who has received their packages. Until then please hold off on any pics please


----------



## GR8HUNTER

come on r33 get r done LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

R33 needs R2D2 to help.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol.. yea that would help


----------



## GR8HUNTER

maybe he needs the force also and a couple stormtroopers LMAO :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> hahaha Bill it was pennsoil think it was called Schlitz LMAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER












The Home Beer beer cans were yellow like Pennzoil. Schlitz reminds me of my old uncle. It was second in line to Piels. They had a brewery on Staten Island and they sold direct. They closed in the early 60s.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's surprising we haven't heard from Kenny this morning. Maybe he doesn't have wifi in that tent.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I almost forgot bout Piels and lets not forget schmids LMAO :<))


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol… yea sometimes it's hard to get wifi in the tent


----------



## HokieKen

Just sittin here naked in my tent waiting for the mailman and flinging poo at the neighbor kids.


----------



## HokieKen

This is entertaining… The woman behind me had a big elm cut down last summer. I've offered to cut it up and haul it off a few times but she keeps telling me her brother wants it for firewood. Well he finally came this morning and has been cutting that tree up and hauling it off. IN THIS!:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Offer to take some of his trips off his hands.

My package says it's been delivered.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Says front/door porch sorry Kenny, guess it wasn't you.


----------



## HokieKen

OMG you killed me


----------



## HokieKen

That's friggin funny ))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks ripped or something???

You weren't supposed to post that I don't think. Lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You BETTER FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS I PUT IN THERE!!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I just posted a pic i found cause I thought it was funny ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, no delivery here, and the package I shipped is still "out for delivery."

Meanwhile, I can report that Minwax Wood Hardener really works. And when the internet says "be prepared to work quickly," the internet does not lie. But the rotted muntins on my windows now feel fairly solid again. Yay!

And while I was waiting for the wood hardener to harden, I built a little something for the neighborhood picnic this afternoon out of spare bits I found around the shop (8' 2×4 and 2×12, plus 24 deck screws):










It'll get a coat of primer and paint *after* the picnic is done, just in case we need the extra seating.


----------



## papadan

I know mine was delivered, but nothing has come this way yet. Come on R33, send me my package! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

My wife is killing me. I have something waiting to be opened at home, not saying what, and I'm out playing handy man! I mean, who cares if your Grandma had to move to a new room in the nursing home, I've got crap to do! ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm not sure what you have to open but definitely wait until you have time to sit with it. Grab a good beer for a change and get comfy. There's a process with this one. Hopefully you enjoy.


----------



## HokieKen

I've already selected the beer and told my wife after we get home I'm in the shop and off limits ;-9


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You should have a few beers before hand so your not as pissed off when you open 54lbs of glitter.


----------



## HokieKen

Who could be pissed off at glitter?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Who could be pissed off at glitter?
> 
> - HokieKen


We can revisit that statement at a later date.


----------



## HokieKen

Now I'm ready )))


----------



## HokieKen

> Who could be pissed off at glitter?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> We can revisit that statement at a later date.
> 
> - ki7hy


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I am seriously dumbfounded y'all. Thrilled, humbled, grateful and refreshed. Tools are awesome but they can't touch good friends. You'll see what I mean on reveal day )

I know I probably said too much Josh but whatcha gonna do? Kick me out? ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Someone should really do something about the law breaker here. If he's blocked from the thread that would teach him!!!!!

Actually it probably won't. So forget it.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

LDO and R33 still need to ship. Hoping neither have the Canadian.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure I know who has my name now. I'll let y'all know when I'm positive;-p


----------



## HokieKen

Oh what a weekend ) First complete dry-fit is rock solid. Whew! Now just got to get mortise cut for leg vise guide, drill the rest of my dog holes and drawbore holes, turn some drawbore pegs and I'll be ready to work right-side-up!


----------



## waho6o9

Fine looking bench Kenny, congrats on a stout build!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave, you get that bench done? How did the picnic go? Glad to hear the million dollar windows are working out.

Looks good Kenny, are you going to get it finished on this long weekend? Did you go with a leg vice kit?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Oh what a weekend ) First complete dry-fit is rock solid. Whew! Now just got to get mortise cut for leg vise guide, drill the rest of my dog holes and drawbore holes, turn some drawbore pegs and I ll be ready to work right-side-up!
> 
> - HokieKen


The offer still stands Ken.  Don't know how much help I would have been yesterday though, this week I pulled up all the living room carpet, including pulling about 10,000 staples, and began putting down floating floor. 2/3 done with living room, still have the hall and extra bedroom to do. In addition to mowing three yard! I hurt in places I didn't know I had! Rough on an old guy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just go over there Jeff. I think Kenny's afraid to finish because then he'll have to do some real woodworking.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm hoping to get everything done and be ready for final assembly this weekend but don't know if I'll make it. No leg vise kit, just a screw from Lee Valley.

I ain't forgot your offer Jeff ;-). Just ain't got far enough for it to be a 2 man job yet.

I've gotten this far without doing any real woodwork Dave, pretty sure I can keep skating by ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, now that the table is done and the swap is done I've told my wife to shut it down for a couple months. I have things to do for the shop and myself. Despite her giving me a couple of salt/pepper mill kits yesterday she wants made and requested 4 trivets for the new table.

I've collected kits that either I bought or were bought for me that I finally want to get to. I sold all of my old Stanley's and have all woodys now except my low angle Veritas smoother and Veritas skewed block plane. I don't have all the planes I need anymore so I want to build them. There's about 8 planes worth of kit here. 4 being the Norris style Veritas with PMV11 steel. A couple spoke shave kits in two sizes, knives, marking knife blades from pfeil, 4 shoulder plane blades, awl points, and a gramercy bow saw kit. A few different knife kits (I have more but these were bought for me to use so I want to build them for me). Not to mention I have the stuff for a 10 piece screw driver set I'll be doing as well.










But first I need to organize my lathe tools. My lathe is on a counter not a cart so I'll be building something for the wall to hold tools and attachments. Plus I need a shelf and one drawer under my tablesaw wing to hold my two fences I most often use and some table saw accessories, along with that a couple of drawers facing toward the router in the wing to put router accessories.

I'll be using some 2×4's for this. Old scrap from my shed build. Won't be fancy or pretty but I'll mill the 2×4's down so they look nice but this is more out of necessity for this one.

So that's what's on my plate.


----------



## papadan

I'm not a hand tool kind of guy, but those kits look like a whole lot of fun to build. Only kits I've ever used were screwdrivers and pens. I'm working on a set of oak table legs, the docahedron lamp I'm making for the clubs one board challenge, and a 10 gun rack for M1A carbines. Oh and restoring a Western W49 Bowie that belonged to my brother. Dave, you will be busy for at least a year with all those kits, I've seen how slow you are. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm a good hybrid Dan. I love using hand tools best but don't always have time to finish things by deadline with just hand tools. These kits are going to be fun. A handplane usually only takes an afternoon to build so it's not that tough. The Veritas Norris ones are new to me so those might be harder??? No idea. The Spokeshave should be a couple hours I imagine as well. So I don't think it will be all that bad honestly. I usually have a bigger hand tool project going almost all the time but right now I don't. So it's like a perfect storm of a short list for once and no "heirloom" project so I'm shutting things down. I will start on a hand tool only end table soon with drawers and secret gun storage. I still need to design it though but that's next up for my so called "heirloom" house furniture.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Wow thats a lot of good looking kits Dave. That should be a fun process building all of them


----------



## waho6o9

Can't wait to show pictures, you won't believe what I just got.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Josh. Hopefully I get trough them uninterrupted. I'm not holding my breath.

Waho, I'm stoked too. I have some really cool stuff to show off too. My sender did an awesome job with tons of different things in the crate….errr box.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice Dave must of been a big ol box.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, you get that bench done? How did the picnic go? Glad to hear the million dollar windows are working out.


Bench and windows both got half-primed this morning.









Then my sweetie and I walked 3+ miles around a lake and had ice cream.


----------



## HokieKen

What's the deal with you dudes and green hats?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> What s the deal with you dudes and green hats?
> 
> - HokieKen


That's the wrong question. The right question:

"What's with the dudes not wearing green hats?"


----------



## DavePolaschek

I have about a gajillion baseball caps, but as I understand it today was a green hat day for all Daves.

It's the rules. I don't make 'em.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, and the picnic yesterday was great. I cooked a park roast with taters and onions on the grill, which came out delicious, and cooked eight ears of corn, which was better than expected (early season corn here is kind of a crap shoot). Had a couple beers and didn't insult any of the neighbors much. Woohoo!


----------



## HokieKen

> "What's with the dudes not wearing green hats?"
> 
> - ki7hy


Large genitalia and the Force


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hey guys please email([email protected]) or PM me to let me know if you received your packages, and I'll start recording them at the top of the thread


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Oh what a weekend ) First complete dry-fit is rock solid. Whew! Now just got to get mortise cut for leg vise guide, drill the rest of my dog holes and drawbore holes, turn some drawbore pegs and I ll be ready to work right-side-up!
> 
> - HokieKen


Woohoo! Let's celebrate with some fruity beer! Man they built the pyramids faster 



> Well, now that the table is done and the swap is done I've told my wife to shut it down for a couple months. I have things to do for the shop and myself. Despite her giving me a couple of salt/pepper mill kits yesterday she wants made and requested 4 trivets for the new table.
> 
> I've collected kits that either I bought or were bought for me that I finally want to get to. I sold all of my old Stanley's and have all woodys now except my low angle Veritas smoother and Veritas skewed block plane. I don't have all the planes I need anymore so I want to build them. There's about 8 planes worth of kit here. 4 being the Norris style Veritas with PMV11 steel. A couple spoke shave kits in two sizes, knives, marking knife blades from pfeil, 4 shoulder plane blades, awl points, and a gramercy bow saw kit. A few different knife kits (I have more but these were bought for me to use so I want to build them for me). Not to mention I have the stuff for a 10 piece screw driver set I'll be doing as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first I need to organize my lathe tools. My lathe is on a counter not a cart so I'll be building something for the wall to hold tools and attachments. Plus I need a shelf and one drawer under my tablesaw wing to hold my two fences I most often use and some table saw accessories, along with that a couple of drawers facing toward the router in the wing to put router accessories.
> 
> I'll be using some 2×4's for this. Old scrap from my shed build. Won't be fancy or pretty but I'll mill the 2×4's down so they look nice but this is more out of necessity for this one.
> 
> So that's what's on my plate.
> 
> - ki7hy


Dave, I think Dan's not far off on his time estimate LOL Nice kits by the way.



> Dave, you get that bench done? How did the picnic go? Glad to hear the million dollar windows are working out.
> 
> Bench and windows both got half-primed this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my sweetie and I walked 3+ miles around a lake and had ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave you know how to budget time. You can work for me any day


----------



## papadan

> I'm a good hybrid Dan. I love using hand tools best but don't always have time to finish things by deadline with just hand tools. These kits are going to be fun. A handplane usually only takes an afternoon to build so it's not that tough. The Veritas Norris ones are new to me so those might be harder??? No idea. The Spokeshave should be a couple hours I imagine as well. So I don't think it will be all that bad honestly. I usually have a bigger hand tool project going almost all the time but right now I don't. So it's like a perfect storm of a short list for once *and no "heirloom" project *so I'm shutting things down. I will start on a hand tool only end table soon with drawers and secret gun storage. I still need to design it though but that's next up for my so called "heirloom" house furniture.
> 
> - ki7hy


Uh…..if I'm not mistaken….you have a couple sons! That makes everything and specifically the tools you build, heirloom items. Spread cheeks and remove head, do it right always.


----------



## papadan

Dave P, that bench looks a little low, but I like the arm rests on it! ;-) I'd walk and eat ice cream with a sweety like that!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill's got all the jokes today. He must be carrying around a new joke book in that man purse of his.

Dan, my kids aren't into woodworking. So we will see what happens to the good tools I build. The bad tools I build I just send to Kenny around swap time.


----------



## papadan

Not into woodworking YET, give them time! I built street rods through 1999, changed to woodworking when I watched a guy giving a demo of a lathe at HD. An hour later I was at home assembling my new wood lathe. LOL


----------



## HokieKen

Keep 'em coming Dave. Your bad ones are better than my good ones!

I was workin' on a shot at Bill for the pyramid remark but I think Dave nailed that one so I'll just let it slide. Dude puts lemon in his beer anyway. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I didn't start woodworking until I was… um a year younger than I am now. Didn't get any good tools from my old man (he was a machinist), but somewhere learned to recognize quality. Your boys might be similarly slow learners, Dave. Don't give up hope.

Bill, I've got five more years at the current gig if things go as planned. After that, we'll see…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Keep em coming Dave. Your bad ones are better than my good ones!
> 
> - HokieKen


Hmmm….the ferrule's were turned loose causing the epoxy to leak, the metal work looks like a third grader did it, and the one thing I mentioned in the note. So if mine are better, you seriously suck Kenny.  you should just quit now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Speaking of making bad tools. How about a quick and dirty lathe tool rack I made out of some left over 2×6's. Still need a paper towel holder above it but I'll make one tomorrow. Half my lathe tools wouldn't fit in the lathe tool drawer I had so they've been in my way constantly.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man a rough crowd today.  And it's not a man purse when it has tools in it lol

So no package at my front door. Must be coming from one of the slackers. Oops


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> And it s not a man purse when it has tools in it lol
> - builtinbkyn


Yes it is.


----------



## r33tc0w

I'm hurrying! Master procrastinator and I'm trying to do this swap between finishing up a home renovation, and father of a 1yr old. Needless to say my wife was quite surprised I opted in on a swap in a hobby to which I'm new… Also said I shouldn't embarrass myself and that I should get to work. It's great to have clearence to do something for fun, just wish I didn't feel I was in over my head!

btw, r3tc0w = reetcow, or you can just say cow and I'll respond, r33 just sounds weird


----------



## builtinbkyn

> And it s not a man purse when it has tools in it lol
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> - ki7hy


Well at least it's not nerdy like an Apple watch.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I don't feel comfortable calling you a cow LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> And it s not a man purse when it has tools in it lol
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Well at least it s not nerdy like an Apple watch.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Yeah, I'm thankful it's nothing like an Apple Watch too! The man purse is a whole other level. Bahahahaha!

So cow….. it's like this:










Nobody is immune. Truth is I'm excited for tool porn and all reet gives me is furby porn. Not really my thing.


----------



## waho6o9

r33 sounds better me thinks


----------



## r33tc0w

Best cow song of all time


----------



## builtinbkyn

> r33 sounds better me thinks
> 
> - waho6o9


Or reet. But cow? Nah. Too bovine.

Reet don't sweat it. The masters were sweating this one out and now that they're finished their talking' stuff. You'll be fine.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> But cow? Nah. Too bovine.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


LOL!!! Hilarious.


----------



## r33tc0w

Reet works too


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man Dave :O Hey I have to make a turning tool rack like that, but probably better. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You can definitely make a fancy one. My shop stuff isn't all that fancy, I would like a fancy bench one day though. Otherwise I save the good wood for stuff that doesn't stay in the shop usually. Tools I like making a bit better for some reason.


----------



## Iguana

The Canadian cow:


----------



## papadan

r33, think about it, R2D2 and 3CPO got famous with screwed up names. All ya gotta do is get a starring role in a billion dollar franchise! On second thought, finish the damn tool, cow! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

That rack looks pretty good Dave. Not as fancy as mine though:


----------



## HokieKen

All mortises are done! Figures though, had a blowout on the front of the last one. Leg chop will be there so I think it's okay.










Had a hunk of purpleheart that was the right size to make drawbore pins so I though the contrast would be good.










Only had 1 explode on me but it was already in far enough to lock the joint.










Only drawbored the short stretchers so I can still pull it apart. Hoping to finish up dog holes today and if I'm lucky, get leg vise parallel guide made and at least get the chop milled down.


----------



## HokieKen

My favorite thing to see on my nerd watch


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice progress on the bench, Kenny! I've got a low roman-style bench I've been working on since February so I know how those things can drag on. I'm hoping to get the legs staked into the benchtop this week. Gotta cut some wedges and match legs to holes - I sheared the end off my 1½" fancy auger bit after drilling six of the eight leg holes, so two holes got done with a 1¼" spade bit. But it's okay because at least two of the legs are a little smaller than the others.

My five-board bench from Saturday got its first coat of paint this morning, and the million-dollar windows got the final touch-ups to the primer. Had a couple drops and runs I had to scrape off and re-prime. No point doing all this work on them and then boogering up the primer.

I'm also going to try and finish my half-inch doweling jig today. Going to need that to finish the kerfing plane that needs to get done so I can resaw some sassafras for the back for my chisel till. One project leads to another…

Hope I'll get the delivery notice for the goodies I shipped today, too. And maybe I'll find something on my front step at lunchtime, and it won't be a "present" from the neighbor's dog.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Seriously Kenny, good job. Purple Heart I think is a better choice than the ironwood we discussed before. You're close.

Dave I'll have to look up a Roman bench. Sounds like you're a ways into a build we all didn't even know about.

Are you going to put a received list out Josh?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave I'll have to look up a Roman bench. Sounds like you're a ways into a build we all didn't even know about.


There's good links on the Lost Art Press blog. Here's a buildalong.

I've got the top and legs done-ish, but the bench will evolve. The plan is that it'll be the one I move outside when I'm about to make a mess I don't want to sweep up and the weather is nice.










That's a 3"x21"x66" slab of spalted elm and eight 24" long ash legs that came out of an 8' 8/4 board.


----------



## DavePolaschek

And the cheap-ass sawhorses that hold it when I'm working on it. And a snowblower which won't be part of the build. I hope. :-/


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks interesting. You get to sit while working. I assume hunched over but still. Then you can clear your branch and lay on top of it during break time. Not bad.

Looks like you're almost done too.

I have a set of those same cheap saw horses myself. Usually use them to help with sheet goods but I rarely use sheet goods so….


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, depends what you're working on, I'm guessing. If I didn't have fake knees, it would probably have gotten a long slot so I could use it for ripping, but replacement knees aren't supposed to kneel, so that's out.

But yeah, an integral part of the work-holding is one's fat ass. So maybe my plans to lose some weight are misguided, but we'll see.

Used the frame saw in anger for the first time today. Each 30" stroke gets almost a half inch ripping through 8/4 red oak. Now if only I could saw a straight line more reliably… But damn, can I cut a curve in a big hurry!


----------



## papadan

I have a commercially built work bench, It's a Ryobi. Just so happens I have a table saw that's a Ryobi, and they look identical! ;-) I have some of those plastic saw horses too, use them for painting things so I don't have to bend over too much.


----------



## papadan

I've got enough lathe tools to fill a bucket like that, but I only use 3 anymore. I use my old Buck brothers roughing gouge, a Sorby oval skew, and a Sorby spindle gouge, I think, could be a bowl gouge, not really sure. I haven't changed the speed on my lathe since I've had it and don't know what speed I'm running at. I just mount the wood and let the chips fly! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That rack looks pretty good Dave. Not as fancy as mine though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I missed this post. That works Kenny but I find myself turning stuff more than I thought I would so having everything where I can see it was helpful plus where the lathe is a bucket wouldn't work since it's an "aisle" in the garage I use to get around. It's definitely not sexy but it works. Today I'll finish up the station and then start on a new wing for the tablesaw with some storage. Again, simple 2X material do not sexy at all. Just something I've been needing. Not really fun either, I want to start those kits. I plan to try and get fancy with them. Ironwood soles on some, maybe even sliding dovetailed soles. We'll see how well that works.


----------



## HokieKen

There's a box from VA out for delivery somewhere ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

There's a box from MN out for delivery since noon on Friday. That's one slow mailman.

Nothing on my front steps today, and the mailman has been here, so my goodies have probably been delivered to one of the many other people whose mail I regularly get.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have a commercially built work bench, It s a Ryobi.


I keep meaning to post a photo of my benches on here, but keep telling myself "after I get it cleaned off" or "after I finish he roman workbench" and never quite get around to it.

The main problem with my existing bench is that it's not heavy enough. When ripping 8/4 red oak, the vibrations from the sawing rattle things off the bench. When planing red oak with the scrub plane, I end up moving the bench. Nothing a stack of weights wouldn't fix, but the roman workbench might be a good solution.

If I ever decide to do any flooring work, maybe I'll build a Skottbenk. Was fun watching them tongue-and-groove eight foot long floor-boards at Handworks back in May.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

received my gift today I emailed you Josh :<)))))))))))))))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> There s a box from MN out for delivery since noon on Friday. That s one slow mailman.
> 
> Nothing on my front steps today, and the mailman has been here, so my goodies have probably been delivered to one of the many other people whose mail I regularly get.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Then it must be for me. Our mail delivery sucks. Mail carrier probably took it on vacation or something. Dave, I'll let you know when it gets here 

I just knocked this out this morning and realize I may not have space for my soon to arrive, spiffy new tool :O


----------



## HokieKen

It's okay Bill. Just send me that knew concepts saw and use that space for it 

Someone, somewhere has a package waiting at their door…


----------



## builtinbkyn

> It s okay Bill. Just send me that knew concepts saw and use that space for it
> 
> Someone, somewhere has a package waiting at their door…
> 
> - HokieKen


OK I'll pack it in a crate of lemons.

I better rush home. I have a surprise waiting for me by the door


----------



## Babieca

My package is out for delivery.


----------



## PoohBaah

> There s a box from MN out for delivery since noon on Friday. That s one slow mailman.
> 
> Nothing on my front steps today, and the mailman has been here, so my goodies have probably been delivered to one of the many other people whose mail I regularly get.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> Then it must be for me. Our mail delivery sucks. Mail carrier probably took it on vacation or something. Dave, I ll let you know when it gets here
> 
> I just knocked this out this morning and realize I may not have space for my soon to arrive, spiffy new tool :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - builtinbkyn


That is an awesome looking set up you have there. I can't wait till I can have a better dedicated space to work.


----------



## PoohBaah

Just got home from working the fall cattle and mowing roadside and am worn out but it's all good Bc there is a package on my table. I need a shower then a cold beer and it will be time to open. I can't wait.


----------



## r33tc0w

I hope my lucky recipient needs a 5ft ruler 
Watching stain dry is about as fun as huffing BLO


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well the package I sent out says delivered, so I hope someone is happy tonight… lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have received. For marking purposes.


----------



## PoohBaah

Mine is out for delivery in a Northern State as of 8:34 this morning.


----------



## builtinbkyn

No goodies for me as of yet 

Thanks Pooh. I've been working at it for the last year and a half - trying to get a place for everything. Had stuff jammed here and there. Enjoy that beer and new tool(s)!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yep. Mine's still out for delivery since noon on Friday. Guess it'll get there eventually. Patience is a virtue or something.

Have a happy and safe fourth, folks!


----------



## papadan

;-( Still waiting, that dam cow is slow! ;-) That does look like my house, are you hand delivering Cow, I was out for a while this afternoon, should I look in the bushes, Huh Huh Huh?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We aren't at 50% received yet. Kind of a bummer. I want to see everyone's pics!


----------



## HokieKen

Watching Beauty and the Beast with the wife right now. Pretty sure my weiner just killed itself,


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, I took the wife to see that in theatre. I didn't see a single preview and for some reason I thought it wouldn't be a musical or I forgot it was or something but holy ******************** it sucked.


----------



## PoohBaah

The package I send shows that is ready for pick in a northern state. After receiving mine today I am excited for what I made to get delivered. I can't wait till we can talk about what we received and see everyone else's swap items.


----------



## ToddJB

> Lol, I took the wife to see that in theatre. I didn't see a single preview and for some reason I thought it wouldn't be a musical or I forgot it was or something but holy ******************** it sucked.
> 
> - ki7hy


Same. Thankfully I can sleep on demand.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Watching Beauty and the Beast with the wife right now. Pretty sure my weiner just killed itself,
> 
> - HokieKen


Aaahahahahahahaha! I just spit out my wine. That should earn your wiener brownie points. lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

Hey someone PM me if I'ma supposed to go pick up summin'. No door tags here, but that doesn't mean much. Our postal carriers are postal.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill, go pick up something at your post office.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

FYI, I am not your sender nor do I know if you have something in your name waiting. I think you should just go and get something anyway.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Are we there yet?


----------



## Iguana

Mine has made it about 250 miles …. west. Dammit, wrong direction! 2500 miles southeast is the destination.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

But it's being really nice about it eh?


----------



## HokieKen

> Mine has made it about 250 miles …. west. Dammit, wrong direction! 2500 miles southeast is the destination.
> 
> - Mark Kornell


That could be Kentucky Dan…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Are we there yet?


Five more minutes, and quit teasing your sister or I'll turn this car around and we'll go *right* home.



> Mine has made it about 250 miles …. west. Dammit, wrong direction! 2500 miles southeast is the destination.


Living on a globe, almost any direction will get you there… eventually.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Hey someone PM me if I ma supposed to go pick up summin . No door tags here, but that doesn t mean much. Our postal carriers are postal.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Sorry Bill, I'm in Indiana so I consider NY east not north.


----------



## Iguana

And a happy 4th of July to all of you!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Mark! How is it the Canadian wishes us all a happy Independence Day before any of us do? Too nice those Canadians. Happy Canada Day to you Mark all be it a few days late.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, what Mark said fellas! And what Dave said to you Mark ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> How is it the Canadian wishes us all a happy Independence Day before any of us do?


Apparently you missed my message yesterday evening.



> Have a happy and safe fourth, folks!
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh well. Maybe Mark will get to be the sole recipient of goodies today, as he's got the only working mailman.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I missed that Dave. Leave it to a Dave to be the first one to say it and leave it to another Dave to miss it. One of these Dave's is not like the other.


----------



## DavePolaschek

No worries, Dave.

Got the bench painted and the windows half-done. Also making handles on my half-inch and inch doweling jigs this morning. Probably too hot for shop time tomorrow and Thursday, and I'm back to work on Monday. Feels like I need to wrap up projects here.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've been milking down 2X stock to build a tablesaw fence shelf. Not exciting but I'd hate to throw the stuff away. Will be doing a family 4th of July BBQ in a little while but at least I got the milking done. Some down to 1" and some down to 3/4" for some drawers.

Should work out ok for what it is.

So if I put my email address up will you all just send me pics of what you got? I just want to see what everyone made!!! Kenny I dont need to see the crap you got.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I can't mail photos, as I need my recipient to take photos of the completed tools because I'm an idiot. And I haven't received anything yet.

The larger dowel tool is done. I can turn 2×2 square stock round pretty quickly with my spokeshaves, turns out. Helps that I have big enough hands that I don't need to remove too much stock. Going to about 1½" diameter does the job.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's pretty big Dave. Awesome job.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, it is designed to make 1" dowels (for making wooden screws), so I didn't figure a delicate tool would be the right approach. And I have big enough hands that I have one choice for motorcycle gloves.

Can't see it in that photo, but there's a check running full-length through the tool. I'll fill it with CA and sawdust before I start using it for real, but with the 1"x8tpi tap and die I have, I should be able to make the screws for a two-foot wide two-screw face vise for my bench.


----------



## HokieKen

Almost dinner time ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

my swap gift would go excellent with them and a beer :<))


----------



## papadan

> Mine has made it about 250 miles …. west. Dammit, wrong direction! 2500 miles southeast is the destination.
> 
> - Mark Kornell
> 
> That could be Kentucky Dan…
> 
> - HokieKen


I was thinking the same thing! ;-) I'm a little worried, my mailman retired and moved to AZ the very next day. If he took my tool back to that bum we have out there I'll be pissed!


----------



## LDO2802

Got my box, awesome gift. Will post when it's time


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Happy July 10th folks!!! Post those pics!


----------



## HokieKen

Hopefully the postal folks will be hopping tomorrow and the rest of you fellas will get your goods! Hopefully those sled dogs are running too Mark ;-)


----------



## Iguana

Nope, sled dogs are not running this week. Temps are in the low 90s, the dogs need to go to doggie spa and get their hair shaved so they don't collapse from heat exhaustion.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh crap does that mean no mail in Canada until it snows again? ;-p


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. According to the latest tracking update, at least one more person has moved from "anticipation" to "disappointment." Hope it's not too severe!


----------



## papadan

I got a package in the mail today, and it wasn't from MN, or Canada! Feels like old home week around here. LOL


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

So can I mark you as received papadan?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Happy July 10th folks!!! Post those pics!


----------



## papadan

Yes Josh, you sneaky devil you!


----------



## HokieKen

> Happy July 10th folks!!! Post those pics!
> 
> - ki7hy


I agree, it is July 10th. I'll post my pics when I get home tonight. Y'all go ahead.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Kenny and Dave trying to jump into the future. Honestly we are close enough. As long as the guys who haven't received their items yet are okay with it. Everyone can start posting their pics, and we will post the rest of the pics as our items arrive. Is everyone okay with that?


----------



## papadan

Hell no, make em wait it out! LMAO I don't care one way or the other, did Cow get to ship today?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Kenny and Dave trying to jump into the future. Honestly we are close enough. As long as the guys who haven t received their items yet are okay with it. Everyone can start posting their pics, and we will post the rest of the pics as our items arrive. Is everyone okay with that?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


IT'S WORKING!!!

Honestly Josh I'm playing around. I figured if I posted that everyday it would work by next Tuesday at the latest. Of course if you want to post pics then cool, but for the guys who haven't received, honestly if you want everyone to wait, we will wait. Don't feel bad or anything.


----------



## HokieKen

I was just kidding ;-) Honestly, I'd rather wait until everyone is ready, or at least almost everyone. As anxious as I am to show what I got and see what everyone made, I really like having all of the reveals at once. That being said though, I ain't gonna cry if we go a little early. It's your call Josh!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

It doesn't really matter to me, I'm waiting to hear from r33 to see if he shipped yet. If I receive a tracking # from him tonight, I say we go ahead and start posting Friday. If anyone has any issues with that, please PM me to let me know.


----------



## HokieKen

You have all the tracking #s Josh? I would think with the exception of Canadian delays everyone should get their package today or tomorrow except for Cow's. Maybe give a look and see what you think?


----------



## HokieKen

Lol, you posted while I was typing. Friday sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I have taken a look. Like you said with the exception of Canada and cow's everyone's should get there soon.


----------



## HokieKen

For clarity, 12am EDT on Friday?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol…. sounds good Kenny. If I need to postpone, I'll post.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well let's definitely not harp on the Canadian. In all honesty I think he's one of the best craftsman we have around here. So whoever has to wait a little longer to get theirs from Canada should be thrilled. I want Mark to stay in these things. Always quality.

The cow however, the recipient should hate him and eat him for dinner with some lobster.


----------



## papadan

I'll just say, I got something I didn't have and was planning on making.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> For clarity, 12am EDT on Friday?
> 
> - HokieKen


That's 9PM Thursday for me!!! Sweet.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I ll just say, I got something I didn t have and was planning on making.
> 
> - papadan


So did I!


----------



## Babieca

> Kenny and Dave trying to jump into the future. Honestly we are close enough.* As long as the guys who haven t received their items yet are okay with it*. Everyone can start posting their pics, and we will post the rest of the pics as our items arrive. Is everyone okay with that?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


 Works for me.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

The Canadians package has made it across the border, so it shouldn't be long for the recipient to get it and be Happy….. LOL. Like you said Dave, that Canadian has some of the finest work I've seen, and I really would like to see him keep participating in these swaps as well. Mark should have already received his package, I'm just waiting to hear confirmation so I can mark him as received.


----------



## HokieKen

Better make it midnight west coast Josh. Keep us all on the same day. Dave's being sneaky. ;-)



> I ll just say, I got something I didn t have and was planning on making.
> 
> - papadan
> 
> So did I!
> 
> - ki7hy


Me too!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Better make it midnight west coast Josh. Keep us all on the same day. Dave s being sneaky. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Too late punk! 12EDT Friday! Or today since it's the 10th of July.


----------



## papadan

> Better make it midnight west coast Josh. Keep us all on the same day. Dave s being sneaky. ;-)
> 
> I ll just say, I got something I didn t have and was planning on making.
> 
> - papadan
> 
> So did I!
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Me too!
> 
> - HokieKen


You guys are just copy cats! I think the reveal should be at 6am Eastern time on the 10th, Dave can't get up that early, sissy need his beauty sleep! ;-)


----------



## r33tc0w

Heading to USPS now


----------



## papadan

Moooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Let's go ahead and make the posting date and time 7-7-17 at 12am PST. Like Kenny said, that keeps everyone on the same day… lol


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That's great to hear R33, please send me the tracking # as soon as you have it. Thanks everyone for all your patience and cooperation.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Let s go ahead and make the posting date and time 7-7-17 at 12am PST. Like Kenny said, that keeps everyone on the same day… lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Jerks


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol… gotta love that Dave….. sneaky, sneaky, sneaky….LOL


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## papadan

What is that phrase Dave uses….......oh yeah…...... bahahahahaha!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Let s go ahead and make the posting date and time 7-7-17 at 12am PST. Like Kenny said, that keeps everyone on the same day… lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I say we wait until the 10th like the rules say. I mean why have rules if no one wants to follow them?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Someone definitely followed the "don't give Bill anything sharp" rule.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

so were posting pictures now


> ?


?? :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Apparently my toys are sitting at the postal orifice waiting for me to pick them up. No tag or notification, but my mailman makes Cliff Claven look stunningly professional. >:-(

I'll get over there bright and early tomorrow morning to pick it up.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

It's no problem it people want to wait. Our "rules" are usually more like guidelines for these swaps…. LOL


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

We are definitely going to wait until at least Friday before we start posting pics though. I think Bill just posted that one because it had already been posted before… Lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Tony….YES! Post post post!!!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Josh/Kenny, I was flipping you off while writing that post to Tony.

Bill, show is the rest, Tony, post!!!

GO!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I feel like I'm seconds away from being blocked. Seems to be going around.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Should have sent that to Dave. Take your pick of which one. Either couldn't figure out how to use it anyway (>_<)


----------



## r33tc0w

In the hands of USPS, scheduled to arrive Friday!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Should have sent that to Dave. Take your pick of which one. Either couldn t figure out how to use it anyway (>_<)
> 
> - builtinbkyn


I don't think myself or the other Dave would try and use a push stick in a vice. Just sayin, we can teach you Bill. Don't worry.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> In the hands of USPS, scheduled to arrive Friday!
> 
> - r33tc0w


About time you got a mooooooooove on.


----------



## HokieKen

Reet's really upped the "steaks" now. I'm sure his project is well done!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Should have sent that to Dave. Take your pick of which one. Either couldn t figure out how to use it anyway (>_<)
> 
> - builtinbkyn
> 
> I don't think myself or the other Dave would try and use a push stick in a vice. Just sayin, we can teach you Bill. Don't worry.
> 
> - ki7hy


Not unless you were putting the handle on. It's a good thing I didn't get either of you for the swap. You'd never figure out how to use the tools I sent. Then I'd have to write an explanation and well, that would just take up more of my time.

Oh the "mooooooooooove on" was cute but a little nerdy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well if Bill can do it, I can do it. Here's what I got.


----------



## HokieKen

OMG Dave you lucky dog!!!! I sure wish I got a couple of those ;-P


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL are you sure you know how to use that t-track? Holding something in a vise while working on it seems to have eluded you :O


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think you're right Bill, I don't know the real use but I have put them to use in my own way. You'll have to wait until reveal pics to see that though.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> I think you're right Bill, I don't know the real use but I have put them to use in my own way. You'll have to wait until reveal pics to see that though.
> 
> - ki7hy


Not sure I want to hold my breath on this one 

Hey those sharp burred aluminum edges aren't on your beautiful new LE table are they? I may then have to teach you some other stuff.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I turned them into carving gouges and was just testing them out. No biggie.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

your not getting me in trouble :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Happy July 7th everybody!!! Let's see those pics!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you didn't say of what LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's awesome Tony. Love your collection of wooden cars, tractors, etc. they are top notch.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

well thanks but there are much better then me out there :<))


----------



## papadan

Oh Snap! forgot all about that. Getting old ain't for sissies don't ya know! Memory is the second thing to go….and I can't remember the first!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Alrighty, everyone has shipped and most have received, so we are on our way


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh Snap! forgot all about that. Getting old ain t for sissies don t ya know! Memory is the second thing to go….and I can t remember the first!
> 
> - papadan


Good looks Dan. That was the first thing. ;-0


----------



## papadan

Couldn't be, never had good looks! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Sure you did. You just forgot!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He looks like a dog to me….Just sayin.


----------



## papadan

I really do look Ruff!


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, that's just one of those Kentucky mullets.


----------



## papadan

Dammit man, just spit coke all over myself!


> Nah, that s just one of those Kentucky mullets.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## TheFridge

> Nah, that s just one of those Kentucky mullets.
> 
> - HokieKen


 Kentucky waterfall to be exact. Here is one in the wild.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Does that say "Kentucky Waterfall" or "Kenny's Prom Pic"?


----------



## TheFridge

I think it says "fridges 4th yearbook pic". Aged 40 years.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Say it ain't so? With a name like Fridge, you had a mullet?


----------



## papadan

Thought I would put a scare in you assholes!


----------



## TheFridge

Who is that sexy dude…

I did have one. Until the night before 5th grade. I discovered mullets were uncool and got my mom to do the standard bowl cut.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Maybe Fridge is onto something. A 90's pic of Dan and a recent pic.

I've saw that same pic you posted Dan at the post office when I dropped off my package. There was some reward or something attached to it.


----------



## papadan

Careful Dave, That is the picture I used for my concealed carry permit. ;-)


> Maybe Fridge is onto something. A 90's pic of Dan and a recent pic.
> 
> I've saw that same pic you posted Dan at the post office when I dropped off my package. There was some reward or something attached to it.
> 
> - ki7hy


----------



## TheFridge

All I caught was. -ual predator. I think it said usual predator.

Edit: I really hope it wasn't my pic…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have my permit too Dan but they don't put our faces on the cards here in AZ.


----------



## papadan

> I have my permit too Dan but they don't put our faces on the cards here in AZ.
> 
> - ki7hy


Well I can't blame them for that!


----------



## TheFridge

I have to carry two permits. One for each arm.


----------



## r33tc0w

> I've saw that same pic you posted Dan at the post office when I dropped off my package. There was some reward or something attached to it.
> 
> - ki7hy


I saw that today too!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I have to carry two permits. One for each arm.
> 
> - TheFridge


That's funny. Be careful Fridge your treading on what Rob would call being "filler" around here. Like I am.


----------



## papadan

> I have to carry two permits. One for each arm.
> 
> - TheFridge


Yeah, we have to have a permit for our dogs too!


----------



## TheFridge

They may be small. Like a .22.

But even a .22 can do some damage when it tumbles. Like a gymnast.

Don't believe that was my best analogy ever but hey, sometimes you just have to go with your instincts.


----------



## Iguana

Mine arrived today. Thank you, Dave! Cool stuff  Glad it arrived today, them sled dogs won't be happy about delivering in the 100° temps tomorrow.

And the package I sent made significant progress today. 1000 miles, but not entirely in the right direction. Now only 1700 miles to its destination.


----------



## HokieKen

Bump


----------



## HokieKen

Bump


----------



## HokieKen

Bump


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry guys, I had to get that pic of Dan off the main page. It was turning me on and I have to go to work.


----------



## HokieKen

Hold the [email protected](^ on for a second… DAN, is that a rubber ducky charm on your necklace?!

And for the record, even though I grew up in the south in the 80s/90s, I never had a mullet or even a Rat tail (y'all remember those?). It wasn't that I didn't want one but my Dad was certain that any man with hair that was even within spitting distance of his shoulders was destined to be a "fairy".

Also, that couldn't be my prom pic Dave. My mom made me wear my long britches to that.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Glad I shipped as early as I did. I was afraid mine was going to be last to arrive.

Another hour or so and my post office will open and I'll see if I can retrieve my goodies without having a door tag (because the mailman never left one). Should be able to, but what it'll do to my blood pressure…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Happy July 7th folks! Let's see those swap project pics!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

NOW ??? :<))


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

So impatient …. LOL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

JUST like a little kid at Christmas …we are LMAO :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Glad I shipped as early as I did. I was afraid mine was going to be last to arrive.
> 
> Another hour or so and my post office will open and I ll see if I can retrieve my goodies without having a door tag (because the mailman never left one). Should be able to, but what it ll do to my blood pressure…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave all you will need is a drivers license or a utility bill with your address.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yup…. that is exactly the way I would describe it….. Kids at Christmas…. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Except we aren't waiting to see what we received, we want to see what everyone else received.

Well, some are still waiting I guess.

Hopefully Dave is successful and the other 2 will receive today and the cow's recipient is good for tomorrow.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave all you will need is a drivers license or a utility bill with your address.


Bill. There were two main types of immigrants to Minnesota. One were the "Hey, you have a super day!" Scandahoovians, and the other were "Everyzing must be in ordnung!" Chermans.

I got one of the former this morning, so I managed to pick up my box of "spare parts" (hey, that's what the label says!) with relatively little trouble. Well, except that it was being held at the super-secret access-controlled sorting facility, rather than at the customer-friendly regular post office. So I've probably got THAT in my permanent record now.

Anyway, thanks! Mark me as received!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I still don't understand why they didn't try to redeliver it to you the next day. It's weird that they just held it at the post office, but I'm glad you received it. 3 more to go


----------



## DavePolaschek

My mailman is a small SE Asian guy. Maybe the "spare parts" were too much for him. Dunno. It was being held at the sorting facility, so I don't think he even took it with him on Monday.

My million-dollar-windows are also dropped off at the neighborhood hardware store for glazing. I can glaze windows, but Pat has 45 years experience, and it would take me forever to get them as pretty as he will.

Now to open the box of goodies…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good deal Dave!!! Make sure you post pics immediately following your unboxing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Now to open the box of goodies…

then post pictures Dave LMAO :<))


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Good deal Dave!!! Make sure you post pics immediately following your unboxing.
> 
> - ki7hy


Always trying to slip one by…..lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Good deal Dave!!! Make sure you post pics immediately following your unboxing.


Okay! Here you go:










First thing I saw after opening the box. I swear!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

UUMMMM


> ?


? :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Did Josh send you butter to rub all over your body?? Premium….organic butter?

Ok take more pics of different items that you found in the box that were made in whole or in part of wood. Not including paper.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'll say a big thanks to the guy who sent me these goodies! They're things I will use, which I probably wouldn't have ever got around to building for myself, and they were packaged creatively enough to let me post a photo that confused Tony. ;-)

So win, win, win!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

don't take much to confuse me Dave :<))

NOW Josh ???


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Everyone can start posting their pics Friday 7-7-17 12am PST.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, calm down people. What Josh said 7-7-17 12am EDT.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GOODIE :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sorry Josh, we forgot to tell you, admin duties include babysitting Kenny and I. It's ok, you can hate us.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Never, I don't mind babysitting. As long as they are woodworkers…. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's 11:50PM in China right now!!! 10 minutes guys then post the project pics!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO :<))


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol…. lookin for loopholes


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If we were in Japan we would be late!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think it's Saturday in some parts of Australia by now!!!

(Yes I know that's not possible)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

hey at least we have a date and time we are getting closer :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Sorry Josh, we forgot to tell you, admin duties include babysitting Kenny and I. It's ok, you can hate us.


Careful Dave! Don't want to scare off any potential suckers, er, admins for the next swap.

I'm thinking knife or grease box would be fun for me, but I also need to finish up my own wooden screw making tools, so I probably need more projects on my list that need wooden screws. Hmm…


----------



## HokieKen

So, Josh, Bill and Babieca are still waiting? How's tracking look Josh? You guys gonna get the goods today?

And Babieca - you're gonna have to give us a name to call you. It's too hard to spell your user name. All I can think when I see it is "I before E except after C and E before N in chicken" ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Everyone can start posting their pics Friday 7-7-17 12am PST.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


That's 6 hours ahead of us on the east coast right? So I can post pics in 15 minutes if my math is right.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well it looks like Babieca has a couple more days until his package gets to him. According to the tracking it looks like Builtinbkyn will get his package tomorrow, and as far as mine according to the tracking it has been stuck in Bell Gardens, CA and the tracking says expected delivery 7-3-17. So I guess they will need a time machine in order to deliver it….. lol


----------



## HokieKen

Well that sucks for you and Babieca but at least Bill's is almost there. He was one of the ambitious early shippers and will be one of the last to get his :-o See Bill, that's what you get for putting lemon in your beer!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Do we want to hold off on reveals. I feel bad if the moderator hasn't gotten his package yet and we reveal.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

^^^^ that's serious dave, not asshat dave like normal.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol, no I think we will go ahead with the reveals. I don't mind posting a few days later. If Babieca, or Builtinbkyn want to hold off though we definitely can. So if you guys want to hold off please chime in.


----------



## HokieKen

Well Babieca can chime in. Bill puts fruit in his beer so he doesn't get a vote.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What Kenny said.


----------



## PoohBaah

Since everyone is getting antsy, Ill change the subject. I just posted some pictures of my workshop on my profile.

http://lumberjocks.com/PoohBaah/workshop

It is a mess and cluttered but for now I can make it work. Someday soon there will be a 30×50 pole barn built in my back yard and half it will be my wood shop. But until then I can only dream bout it.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Man I thought my shop was cluttered…. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pooh, I totally lost a few gold bars in that very shed many years ago. When you find them let me know and I'll pay for shipping. Thanks!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice PoohBaah. I like when people's shops are more cluttered than mine, it makes me feel organized ;-) Even with all the "stuff" though, it looks like you've got good working space. And as far as treasures go, I saw a couple of eggbeater drills hanging from the ceiling that may be worth a few bucks.

Good luck with the pole barn. You'll feel like a new person when you have all that space!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wow. And I thought my shop was chaotic.


----------



## HokieKen

> Well Babieca can chime in. Bill puts fruit in his beer so he doesn t get a vote.
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh, and for the record, that ^^ was asshat Kenny. Which is exactly the same as serious Kenny. ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

Hey, at least all you guys have your benches right-side-up!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, except the one I'm still building, Kenny. That's on its side until this weekend when it'll hopefully cool off enough that I can fit the legs. And then I'll have a new horizontal surface to fill with half-done projects!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Hey I'm all good with the reveal. Have a little Dr. John cranking in the shop and ready to see who gots what  I'll post tomorrow when it arrives.


----------



## r33tc0w

I think I got all y'all beat
My workbench is off to the left in the glue-up stage in front of the 3 doors that need to be installed and my other work/storage bench is blocked by another door needing to be installed, then the baby mattress is for my 100lb dog for when we're not home (he has an a/c unit!). The shopsmith is under wraps until I can get to restoring that to its glory days. Thank goodness my work is a sign/awning shop


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol…. yea you have got the clutter award.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm totally thinking about adding a mattress to my shop.

Wow, my wife can never see this because she'll tell me to stop bitching about space. Right now I'm winning the battle for the most part. This would definitely turn the tides though.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Right now I'm winning the battle for the most part…
> 
> - ki7hy


Man, you are one naive dude.


----------



## PoohBaah

> Pooh, I totally lost a few gold bars in that very shed many years ago. When you find them let me know and I'll pay for shipping. Thanks!
> 
> - ki7hy


Ill get them shipped out as soon as I find them.



> Nice PoohBaah. I like when people s shops are more cluttered than mine, it makes me feel organized ;-) Even with all the "stuff" though, it looks like you ve got good working space. And as far as treasures go, I saw a couple of eggbeater drills hanging from the ceiling that may be worth a few bucks.
> 
> Good luck with the pole barn. You ll feel like a new person when you have all that space!
> 
> - HokieKen


There is all kinds of neat old hand tools hanging all over. Besides the molding planes I have found hand planes, 3 spokeshaves, the hand drills, numerous hand saws boxes of cut nails and the list goes on and on. Its just getting the father in law to do a little 5S'ing of the clutter and stuff that is actual junk and trash.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh Kenny, look in the mirror buddy. The key is getting them to join you in the shop so they can see how cramped it is. This was just last weekend when we were putting to use the leftover 2X material from the shed build. She was drilling out small pieces to make bird toys for our obnoxious big birds.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

My wife only comes in my shop to drop off my crap that I leave in the house.


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, thankfully, I have plenty of space for what I do. And as much as I love my wife, I don't want her sharing my shop time. She's a talker and a cleaner. I'd end up with a constantly spotless shop where I couldn't find anything, a headache and nothing to show for it. ;-)

You must have been wearing your green hat when you took that pic. That why she's laughing at you?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No, she was laughing because I was rubbing the tools I sent you on my nuts…errrr….putting the nut sweat polish on the tools I sent you saying "Kenny's going to love these!"


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. She was laughing at your nuts.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Either that or the thought of you using said tools then wiping your mouth or something….

She's a good woman for sure. Don't know how she puts up with me.


----------



## papadan

Kenny, YES, That is a rubber ducky around my neck. It's my Medic alert pendant and has my DNR engraved on the back!


----------



## papadan

> Oh Kenny, look in the mirror buddy. The key is getting them to join you in the shop so they can see how cramped it is. This was just last weekend when we were putting to use the leftover 2X material from the shed build. She was drilling out small pieces to make bird toys for our obnoxious big birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ki7hy


That must be your neighbors daughter, way too young and pretty for an old prick like you Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yes she is Dan. I had to talk her into dealing with the green fez. She finally agreed as long as I don't carry a man purse so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure she lost a bet somewhere along the way Dan. Kinda like my wife ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Less than 5.5 hours until 12AM PDT!!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you gonna be the first Dave ??? LMAO :<))


----------



## papadan

He thinks he will, but I'll be ready to hit the enter button while the clock is still counting the dongs! ;-()


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Depends, if I follow Josh's 12am EDT then no, if 12am PDT I imagine so.

We'll see how lazy I am this evening too.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> He thinks he will, but I ll be ready to hit the enter button while the clock is still counting the dongs! ;-()


Counting the dongs? Is that like the first table in the article at http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_58a351f1e4b03df370dacccb


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a lot of dongs to count. You saved your money on the windows so you could afford the dong table. $18-$20k. Worth it to any Pat, Dick, or Hairy I know.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Or Kenny


----------



## GR8HUNTER

the picture after the video is 2 lady's COOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

WTF is this dude doing to that chick's belly button?


----------



## HokieKen

Even the crocodile is laughing at him.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> WTF is this dude doing to that chick s belly button?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't know but the pencil drawing self portrait on the couch you drew really disturbed me.


----------



## HokieKen

> Depends, if I follow Josh's 12am EDT then no, if 12am PDT I imagine so.
> 
> We'll see how lazy I am this evening too.
> 
> - ki7hy


You know 12 EDT is earlier than 12 PDT right?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Maybe I reversed them on purpose???


----------



## HokieKen

> I don't know but the pencil drawing self portrait on the couch you drew really disturbed me.
> 
> - ki7hy


Don't hate me because I'm beautiful


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're mom was lying to you all these years Kenny. Sorry.


----------



## Babieca

> So, Josh, Bill and Babieca are still waiting? How s tracking look Josh? You guys gonna get the goods today?
> 
> And Babieca - you re gonna have to give us a name to call you. It s too hard to spell your user name. All I can think when I see it is "I before E except after C and E before N in chicken" ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I say go for it. I'm excited to see everyone's else work.

Babieca is a horse from Spanish legend. It means "dummy" so you could go with that. Or Sam, that works too.

http://www.artbycrane.com/thesupremewarhorseofspain.html


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe but the mirror never lies


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> So, Josh, Bill and Babieca are still waiting? How s tracking look Josh? You guys gonna get the goods today?
> 
> And Babieca - you re gonna have to give us a name to call you. It s too hard to spell your user name. All I can think when I see it is "I before E except after C and E before N in chicken" ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I say go for it. I m excited to see everyone s else work.
> 
> Babieca is a horse from Spanish legend. It means "dummy" so you could go with that. Or Sam, that works too.
> 
> http://www.artbycrane.com/thesupremewarhorseofspain.html
> 
> - Babieca


Poor Sam had to go through all of our BS to get to that post. Blame Kenny.



> Maybe but the mirror never lies
> 
> - HokieKen


Ok Snow White. You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

3 hours and 5 minutes!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Good point. I am the fairest of them all.


----------



## HokieKen

> 3 hours and 5 minutes!!!
> 
> - ki7hy


Josh! Dave's doing math again!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Good point. I am the fairest of them all.
> 
> - HokieKen


Fairy'est of them all maybe.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just for everyone's info, if you haven't figured it out. My mental aptitude is equivalent to an 11 year old.

Carry on.


----------



## HokieKen

Well then my mental aptitude is equivalent to a 12 year old. Nanny nanny boo boo


----------



## papadan

My dear friends Kenny and Dave….....SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!! You guys really do act like children. Tag….you're it!


----------



## HokieKen

YOU act like children Dan


----------



## TheFridge

I would be scared if I was doin a girls belly button and she was drawing and holding a sword while looking at a happy jumping fish while being spied on by a voyeur croc that looks way too happy.


----------



## builtinbkyn

What happened to this place? Ya' leave for a few hours and the kids wreck the joint. And someone thought posting a pic from their father's copy of the Kama Sutra would be funny? Open the windows when you're using lacquer or it will do funny things to your brain. :O


----------



## HokieKen

> I would be scared if I was doin a girls belly button and she was drawing and holding a sword while looking at a happy jumping fish while being spied on by a voyeur croc that looks way too happy.
> 
> - TheFridge


 To be fair, the dude doesn't really look like he's that into it either. Maybe because he's aiming for the wrong target?!

Seems like I was supposed to post something this morning but I can't remember what…


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah… well I guess I get to go first )

Alright boys and girls, here's the good stuff!

Dave (AZ Dave not MN Dave) had my name. I know Dave and I like to take shots at one another (and anyone else who presents a target) but we both know it's all in good fun. I consider Dave a friend and for some nutty reason, I think he must like me too. Must be that desert heat. Or he thinks I'm mentally handicapped and feels sorry for me. Whatever the reason though, the package I received is honestly one of the most thoughtful things I've ever gotten.

Enough of that crap though, on to the good stuff! Here's what showed up at my door last Saturday morning:










The pic made me laugh and made my wife mutter something about 40 year-old juveniles…

So there you go. That's the box Dave sent me for the swap. Thanks Dave, I really love it!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh wait, did you guys want to see what was inside the box? ;-)

Well, like I told Dave, it took me two beers to open it because of the "game" he made out of it. And, I must say the process he laid out for the unboxing made the gift even more enjoyable.

Here's what I saw when I opened the box:










There's a bunch of separate letters, a sweet curly maple pen he turned and a bunch of stuff wrapped in brown paper. All of the letters and the wrapped items are numbered. I couldn't figure out what I was supposed to open first so I just picked one of the letters. Luckily I chose correctly!










The first letter was just some intro about what he started to make and how it didn't work out… or something… I was too excited to see what else was in the box so I didn't really read it. I just saw "open package 73" and I was off!










And what was in package 73? Something that made me laugh like an idiot for about 5 minutes ;-)










*Glitter!* Much to Dave's disappointment, I opened my package in the shop. He was hoping I would open it with the wife in the living room and glitter would go all over the place. In anticipation of such occurrence however, he sent an apology to the wife for his shenanigans.










The pen he made was actually for her, not for me. A very thoughtful gesture that she absolutely loved even though she didn't have to clean up the glitter 

It wasn't all glitter though… Dave took some sanitary precautions to protect me from his "special" finish recipe. What a guy!










So there you have it. Glitter herpes and hanitizer. There were a couple of other things in the box but y'all probably don't care about that stuff.

Thanks again Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, you guys want to see what came next? Well, I guess so.

After opening the herpes/hanitizer I was instructed to open the envelope with the same number, 73.










In that envelope were instructions to move on to package 11 then envelope 11. Will do!

But it took me quite a while before I got to the envelope. 'Cause *THIS* was what was in package 11!










I couldn't be any happier with the tools I got! In the first letter, Dave explained that he started out making a brass and steel double-dovetail shoulder plane but that he was afraid he wouldn't finish it by the deadline. Well when he showed the turning tools he made for his FIL for Father's Day I made a comment that he should make a set of those for the swap because I would love to have them. So, voila! As awesome as I'm sure the shoulder plane will be when Dave gets it whipped, I'm extremely glad he changed course. I love these tools and while I could have made them, probably never would have gotten around to it. Besides that, I don't think I could have made such killer handles anyway! These guys will see a LOT of use in my shop for sure.



















I know this is getting a little long so I'll let y'all wait for Dave's project post to go into more detail on the construction. But look at those things! Metal work and wood work and great design and execution.

Well I guess that'll do it. Thanks Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

Just thought about it but, there was something else in the box you guys might be interested in.

Like I said, after package 11, there was envelope 11 which contained this:










According to this, I was to open package 93 and then envelope 93. So I opened package 93.

Well fellas, this was another place where Dave knocked it out of the park…










I think I've drooled over every pic Dave's ever posted of his native woods. From the Texas Ebony he likes to call Sumac to Mesquite and the Eucalyptus and Jarrah and Ironwood and the Citrus above, I love the look of all of it. And, most of it's not something you can buy, at least not anywhere I shop. So Dave figured since he had to listen to me whine so much about how bad I wanted some that he'd try to shut me up.

And it wasn't just that piece of Citrus either:










A whole slew of those hard, heavy, sexy Arizona woods! I am super-stoked about this stuff. I've been racking my brain about what I can make with some of it but haven't had the chance yet. It won't be too long before you see something pop up in my projects with some of it though!

It's all wood Dave milled himself and I'm very grateful to have it. It's some heavy stuff that I'm sure wasn't easy to harvest and mill. Just goes to show how Dave just really went all out for me on this swap! I think I'll just moderate all future swaps and make sure he always gets my name from here on ;-)

So then I opened envelope 93.

Thanks again Dave. The turning tools are awesome and I can't wait to turn some of this sexy wood into chips and dust!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh wait, sorry guys. I told you I opened envelope 93 but I forgot the pic.










Apparently there's another package? #42? Ah yes, there it is.

Now what I found inside package #42 was supposed to be a joke. And I must admit it really is hilarious. I got a huge laugh out of it and even my wife appreciated it after I explained it. If I had gotten Dave's name, I would have made him one of these for sure. However, mine would have been just for giggles. But holy cow, Dave took something funny and made it awesome too.

So, for the first time ever in a Lumberjocks Toolswap, hell probably for the first time ever ANYWHERE for anything, I give you the *T-Track Mallet* !!!!!!










Can you guys believe this thing? I mean it's beautiful! The wood selections and the design are inspired and not only is it drool-worthy to look at but, it feels good and solid. I have no doubt it would make an excellent user. However, I'm just not sure I can bring myself to hit anything with it. I love this mallet and I'd probably weep if I were to damage it.



















So, at least for now, it'll just be a shop decoration to remind me of the package Dave sent me, give me a chuckle when I think about the meaning behind it and, most importantly as proof that in this day and age someone you've never seen in person or spoke to can be a true friend. I've given it a spot on the wall right next to my workbench where it'll be often seen.










Well, that really is all fellas. Unbelievable huh? I feel kinda bad showing what Dave sent me because it makes what I sent out seem so ridiculously pathetic. That's okay though 'cause I'm sure he showed most of the rest of y'all up too ;-)

I told Dave that life has been extremely stressful for me the past 7 or 8 months. I'm not whining about it, we all have to deal with life, but I really cherish the little moments of peace and relaxation I get when I'm in my shop because they're few and far between these days. But it just so happened that receiving Dave's package coincided with me having a free Saturday night. I got the box that morning but SOMEHOW restrained myself from ripping into it for about 8 hours until I could really enjoy it.

By the time I got through all the packages and envelopes, and my second beer, I felt probably the best I have in months. I went out on the patio with the turning tools and mallet and just enjoyed my buzz, the crickets chirping and the feel of the "specially" polished wood ;-)

Any one of the 3 "gifts" would have made me super-happy. But not only did he send the turning tools, the wood, AND the mallet but he took the time to package it up and write out instructions to make the unboxing process enjoyable. It was truly an incredible gesture that humbled me and gave me a few hours of much-appreciated fun and relaxation.

So I hope you fellas will all join me in raising one of these (step away from the lemons Bill):










To this dude:










Green ass-hat and all! *THANKS DAVE*

Okay guys, I really am done now ;-))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeebus, Kenny. You were ready to go, eh?

I finally had enough caffeine to figure out that 12am is midnight, and since the sun is up here, that's probably passed, so we're allowed to post photos.

I'd like to thank PoohBaah for the package and then for tipping me off that it was waiting for me to pick it up at the post office rather than sitting on my step.

First thing I saw when opening the box was a nice letter explaining everything. I moved that aside, because who has time for reading? I got a chuckle from the cardboard packing material which seemed to have come from some sort of cooking device which I already posted.

Hiding under the cardboard were three sanding blocks, already loaded with sandpaper in three grades. They're nice ones, and the walnut on them came from Neil's wife's grandparents' yard, and the oak from a hundred year old barn. My normal sanding blocks are a scrap or 2×4 or a piece of broomstick and I toss them when the sandpaper I stapled to them wears out. I sure won't be tossing these.










Beneath them and some more cardboard packing material is a picture frame clamp. I'm not sure how Neil knew I was interested in something like this before I was, but last week I ordered a set of corner clamps from Woodpeckers thinking that I was going to be building some cases in the future, and I should figure out what I would do if I decided to work with something bigger than the inch that they support. Well, the answer is that I'll use the swell clamp that Neil sent me. More walnut and some lightning-struck maple from the land Neil hunts. Thanks!










Hope I didn't get confused and post this a day early! Thanks for the goodies, Pooh!


----------



## HokieKen

Man, dudes keep making those frame clamps and making me want some. I love those sanding blocks too. I have a resin one I got somewhere that works great but I gotta make some of them sexy ones. How do they attach Dave? Is that brass thumbscrew? Can't really tell.

Nice score Dave and well done PoohBaah!

The rest of you dudes… *WAKE UP AND SHOW ME STUFF !!!!!!*


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm amazed and amused that there actually was a t-track mallet in this swap. Good job on following through on some silliness a few thousand posts up-thread, Dave! Plus glitter for Kenny! Man, you set the bar pretty high.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, that's a brass thumbscrew, Kenny. I believe it's righty-tighty lefty-loosey, but I need more caffeine to be sure. ;-) Then the paper gets stuck between the two chunks of wood. Much more elegant than stapling a chunk of sandpaper to a 2×4, I tell ya.


----------



## papadan

Good Morning lumberjocks, I promise my reveal wont be as long winded as Kenny's. Buckbuster31 got my name, damned if he ain't a homeboy right here in Kentucky. Bradley claims to be a real newbie at woodworking, but I don't quite believe him. Bradley made me a shop mallet, he didn't include a list of woods used in it but I believe the handle is Walnut, the center of the head is Maple and the cheeks are Cherry. If I'm wrong, Bradley can correct me.




































Thank you Buckbuster31, (Bradley) this is something I have been wanting to make for myself and just never found the time.

Besides the Mallet, Bradley, remember me saying he is a homeboy from KY, made me a bonus gift that I absolutely love. Again this is something I have never had, even though my last 55 years have been right here in KY and I have enjoyed all the "outdoor" sports KY has to offer. Buckbuster turned me a Turkey scratch call. I believe it is Zebra wood and slate and after a short time on YouTube, I am pretty good at using it.


















If I figure out how to do video, I'll post a sound track of this Call. Thank you Bradley, and I will be coming down to your farm for a visit. Papadan.


----------



## HokieKen

Beautiful work on the mallet BuckBuster. But I gotta tell ya' Dan, you better keep that call hid if I'm ever coming through Kentucky! I don't turkey hunt specifically but I carry a slate call when I deer hunt and the seasons overlap. And that one is WAYYYYYY sexier than the one I have! What woods are those?

Good score Dan and great work BuckBuster! I hope you do a project post on the call. Maybe even a step-by-step blog? I'd love to make one


----------



## HokieKen

That's really cool you guys are close and BB got your name too Dan.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice mallet, Buck, and nice score, Dan!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is some absolutely amazing work so far everyone. Kenny I knew you would get a kick out of Dave's little scavenger game when he told me about it. Glad you are a great sport about it…. lol


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Just FYI…. It looks like Babieca and Builtinbkyn's packages will be delivered today. So you may see some pics from them tonight. As far as for mine, it finally moved a little from CA to Memphis, TN so it is getting closer. If I had to guess I would say it will get to me by Saturday, so I'll post pics when it arrives. Otherwise lets keep those pics coming they look great.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Wow! Nice work all the way around guys!

Lovin' the t-track mallet Dave. Has to be an LJs first and the turning tools are excellent. The whole package was funny as hell!

Poohbaah the sanding blocks are something I need to make. Like the use of the thumbscrew vs a wing nut. Won't dig into the palm when using it. Nice work on the frame clamp. I need to make this.

Buckbuster, nice looking mallet and turkey call. I can actually use the turkey call. There's a bunch of turkeys near my folks house - yeah in NYC - and they crap all over the place. Mean SOBs too.


----------



## buckbuster31

Hey guys, thanks Papadan for the kind words once again. I was a little nervous sending that out because I still don't feel my work is up to par in comparison to most of your alls on this page! The Fridge had my name and the gifts he sent were fantastic! I was needing a new marking knife anyway and then I also received a Fibonacci gauge. I have never used one prior but after receiving I think I can see a place for it for sure! Awesome work everyone so far, and I am already looking forward to the next swap! (Maybe my skills will improve before then!)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That's some good looking tools from one of my fellow Louisiana woodworkers(The Fridge). I really love that marking knife. I've been needing to make me another one for a long time now.


----------



## HokieKen

Beautiful work from Fridge for sure. Love the Fibonacci gauge. The wood and brass are beautiful! Sexy little marking knife too. Good haul for you BuckBuster!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Fridge!

I just got back from Homer Depot. There's a weekend coming and a guy can never have too many clamps, right?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I agree Dave you can never have enough clamps….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I guess I am next










A BEAUTIFUL BEECH PLANE










IT IS EVEN ADJUSTABLE










AND PERSONLIZED ( so means just for me to touch) LMAO :<))
AND NEXT WE HAVE 









BOLIVIAN ROSEWOOD WINDING STICKS










WITH BEAUTIFUL HARD MAPLE INLAYS










AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST 2 BOTTLES OF YUM YUM SAUCE …... WAS I REAL TREAT TO GET THAT AND SUCH A GREAT IDEA …..WE CANT GET THE GOLD UP HERE



















AND ALL THESE GREAT GIFTS WERE GIVEN TO ME BY ….......JOSH …... SO AGAIN A HUGE THANK YOU FOR YOU ALL LETTING ME PARTICIPATE IN THIS SWAP …HOPE TO BE INVITED TO NEXT 1 ….HOPEFULLY MY WORK WILL IMPROVE A LITTLE BY THEN :<))

THANKS AGAIN JOSH


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks for the kind words Tony. I really hope you enjoy the tools, and you are more than welcome to join in on as many swaps as you would like.


----------



## HokieKen

WOW beautiful work Josh! I think those may both be swap firsts. I love the winding sticks too. I was thinking about using some of my Brazilian Rosewood to make a set but my Jatoba ones work great. I might make a shorter set though to compliment mine cause those are just gorgeous.

Exceptional work Josh and good score Tony. And, you're definitely invited back for the next one ;-)

Hopefully you'll do a detailed post on the plane Josh, I'm definitely curious about the construction. I think that's the same type Dave is working on except with metal.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow guys. Excellent!! For starters, to correct Kenny, I didn't mill the citrus but I'll take credit for everything else. It's been on a high shelf in AZWoodys warehouse for years, he didn't even mill it. It's big for citrus and sells it to me for a price that if I disclosed it, I wouldn't get that price anymore. When I was there a few weekends ago when another LJer from PA was there I picked up 9 more sticks of it. The piiece you received doesn't scale well in the pic but it's roughly 24" x 14"ish if I remember correctly. That's 2/3rds of a stick. It pairs well with the eucalyptus, like walnut and maple for AZ.

Ok, great job BB on the mallet, looks like a solid user for sure. I would be pleased with that.

Pooh, love those blocks. I've seen them where people put springs on them to hold the paper down as well but I think I dig the screws and it's easier. That's been on my list along with the box/frame clamp. That style of clamp has been popular lately. I might have to build one for myself. Love that package, congrats Dave.

Good show on the gauge fridge. I've never had one of those either and would enjoy that too. Marking knives are solid, can never have too many either.

Josh, can't wait to see Your write up on that plane. You are doing a write up right?? I think I need to build one. Definitely love that!


----------



## HokieKen

That's 5 revealed. We know 3 are coming later. That leaves 7 more. HURRY UP!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for the nice post(s) Kenny. I appreciate it. I'll get my post up here as soon as I can.

The shoulder plane I was working on was from shopnotes. My initial build failed but I will beat it at some point. I still have pieces and had to get a different type of blade that hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea it is a grooving plane for drawer bottoms or whatever. I would have loved to make it using metal, but my metal skills kind of suck at the moment. I've been practicing a little with metal so maybe someday I'll try to add some metal to my creations. Until then, wood always does the trick…. lol Thanks for the kind words Kenny. Can't wait to see your offering posted.

Edit: I'll get around to posting a write up on the grooving plane. Seems something people might be interested in.

P.S that metal dovetailed shoulder plane is just amazing. Can't wait to see when you get it right Dave. You will definitely need to do a write up on that one once it's done.


----------



## HokieKen

I agree, that is a sexy plane Dave. I know you'll knock it out and look forward to seeing it!

Josh, I thought yours was for rabbets. I couldn't see the cutter. The grooving is a good idea too. Looks like you could use a wider blade and it would work for rabbeting too though? Actually, I can think of a lot of good ideas for it now…

Okay, y'all just both make me one. I'll test them out and let you know how they work. Of course, I'll keep them for my troubles ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

You could probably throw a wider chisel in it and cut some pretty good rabbets, and I'm sure you wouldn't mind keeping them for your trouble…. lol


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks for the nice post(s) Kenny. I appreciate it. I'll get my post up here as soon as I can.
> 
> - ki7hy


Definitely the least I could do.

As a side note, I'm working on installing my leg vise on my bench now. I decided to bore the screw hole oversized and make a bushing from Lignum to (hopefully) take any slop out. So, I'll really be breaking the turning tools in shortly ) Especially the round one. The screw diameter is 1.085" so I'll drill it out to 1-1/8 then use the round tool to open it up. Looking forward to putting the carbide to the Lignum!


----------



## Babieca

Gorgeous stuff so far! The talent, creativity, and generosity of the people on this forum is amazing. And it keeps making me want to up my game for the next swap.

I didn't even know I needed a Fibonacci gauge, but clearly I do!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is how it goes Babieca, you see a lot of tools on here you didn't know you needed but you actually DO NEED them


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OK, My turn….

Papadan was my sender so I received my package very early on which made me feel kind of bad because I was on the verge of tossing my shoulder plane idea out the window which meant I was starting from scratch. So I had nothing for Kenny but already had my swap item. I was tempted to drop out and just keep my swap item at that point. Tempted….

Papadan sent a crate FULL of very helpful smalls. Where do I start?....









First off, his letter was on walnut veneer, that's high class right there!









Next we got a couple of box fillers for turning stock or whatever I suppose. Definitely will get used in my shop because I'm always using stuff like this. 









T-track….Dan sent me these two pieces of T-track and since I hadn't started on Kenny's mallet yet, I turned these right around and used them in the mallet Kenny posted. It worked out well and stuck to the Ironman theme I was shooting for like we all discussed. 









Now this package includes some dovetail making tools and I don't know if Dan knew or not but I can cut myself some dovetails by hand at above average skills, not Sellers or Cosman level but not bad at all. Either way he felt I needed some Balsa to help practice these. I was tempted to send this to Kenny as well. 









On to the tools!!!

This mallet is pretty awesome. Not a size I have, the handle is pretty long but the shape is awesome. It's round and flat. Definitely fits the hand well. Definitely a shop user and very well made. It's got a simple clean look which I prefer. 









Screwdriver, interchangeable head pieces and always handy. This has been used a bunch already. The wife loved the spalted so it's our in the house kitchen screwdriver. We used to have 3 or 4 screwdrivers in a drawer but this handles everything in that regard.










Dan did not lie…he sent a crate!










I can't remember what was in the crate and what wasn't because I was too excited when taking the things out of the box but here is the rest.

An antler knife my oldest boy tried to steal 5 minutes after I opened it.









A very small dovetail chisel, very sharp on the sides as well. Should work well and I will test it out soon enough. 









Marking gauge made from birds eye maple.









A marking knife made with bird's eye maple and damascus steel. 









And honestly my favorite piece in the box is the dovetail marker. I don't have one of these and even considered making one for the swap in fancy brass and ironwood but I changed my mind a million times when trying to pick something to make. Now I'll use this one. 1:6 and 1:8 depending on side you use. Damascus steel again with the bird's eye maple. I dig it a lot. 









Everything in the box will see use and am happy to have it. Dan did a fantastic job, quality stuff all around.

Thank you again sir!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Looking forward to putting the carbide to the Lignum!
> 
> - HokieKen


Should handle it with ease. I like the round and diamond cutters. It's a little more difficult to get a smooth edge with the round carbide vs HSS but I did get better with a lighter touch and practice. I turned all three of yours only using the set I made for myself. Enjoy!


----------



## HokieKen

Holy crap what a haul Dave! I'm glad Dan hooked you up so well, it was much deserved considering what you sent out.

Dan, you been holdin' out on us? Man that stuff is top-notch. Damascus steel?! You forged it? And love the skinner. Did you forge it too? Did you do the leather for the sheath?

Man, home run for sure Dan and well deserved for you Dave!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah lots of good stuff. The knife, marking knife, and mallet are also really good. I just have wanted a dovetail marker for a long time and haven't made one yet so I guess that's why it's my favorite, not the biggest of the bunch but definitely awesome.

Dan done good for sure.


----------



## PoohBaah

Finally my lunch break so I can post the pictures of the awesome box I got from HokieKen.

The packaging always scares me the most.










All came out in one piece and it is glorious. Kenny sent a beautiful scrapper plane a burnishing tool and beer. Which you can never go wrong with.


















Its even laser engraved which makes even cooler.










I am thoroughly pleased with what I received, even if I have to open the throat up a bit. Yes you heard me right Kenny sent the plane with homework. But I will call it a win since he sent beer along as well.

Thank you Kenny. I am also in the process of sourcing some local beers to sent back your way. Maybe keep this beer swap going.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Quite a morning!

I've been busy gluing up some hemlock and birch for grease boxes, getting seven of the eight legs for my bench numbered and fit, and mowing the lawn, and everyone else has been getting swell toys!

I'm very pleased with my progress in the shop this morning, but watching the various reveals go by keeps threatening to distract me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent Kenny. Wow that scraper is outstanding. Another f'ing thing to add to my list. Looks cool too!

Awesome job.

Dave, the damn grass will grow back next week anyway. Grab some more caffeine and settle in.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The grass is done, Dave.

Back to bench legs.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

WOW… Kenny that thing came out better than I thought. Excellent work


----------



## HokieKen

I'm glad you like it PoohBaah. Sorry about the homework!!

For everyone else, I felt horrible sending this thing to Neil with instructions on how to "fix" it. I had it taking sweet shavings when it was dry fit. Then during final assembly, some things didn't line up so I shifted the sides thinking it wouldn't affect anything. Well, it did :-( It closed the mouth up enough that the shavings can't get through so it clogs up almost immediately. I didn't want to rush and make it worse and I was literally putting stuff in the box when I discovered the problem so… Sorry PoohBaah!

Like I said though, I'll be glad to fix it and return it for ya'. I just didn't want to miss the deadline. Besides, I figured the beer would make up for it ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks great Dave!


----------



## PoohBaah

I have no problem finishing it off. It will give me a better understanding on how it works. The only question I had was are the brass pins epoxied in or can I remove the one that holds the frog in place?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is funny you sent your item with finishing instructions. I kind of did the same thing, I just told Tony that I live in south Louisiana where the humidity is about 100% all the time. So if anything moved during shipment or once it settles in his shop he may need to re-tune them up… lol You know how that wood like to move sometimes.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That awesome mallet Dan sent was affected by the movement. The tenon shrunk and the top slid right off. I had to cut a new slot and re-wedge it.

Hell, every year the furrels on my Ashley isles chisels come off too. Those came from England to Arizona. Definitely not compatible.

Wood moves for sure.


----------



## HokieKen

Project's up.



> I have no problem finishing it off. It will give me a better understanding on how it works. The only question I had was are the brass pins epoxied in or can I remove the one that holds the frog in place?
> 
> - PoohBaah


Yeah! I meant to tell you that in the letter but I must have forgot. All of the pins are peened EXCEPT the one that the frog pivots on. I left it slightly proud on both sides. It's a single pin all the way through. You should be able to knock it out from one side or the other. BUT make sure you *remove the camber thumbscrew FIRST*. I drilled and tapped the brass rod for the thumbscrew so the stress wouldn't be on the wood. Just yell if you have any trouble or questions. Or like I said, worst case, drop it in the mail to me and I promise it'll work when it comes back the second time! I'll even send a couple more brews with it ;P


----------



## GR8HUNTER

KEEP EM COMING :<)) loving this day here


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> KEEP EM COMING :<)) loving this day here
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


What Tony said. Don't ruin my Friday people!


----------



## HokieKen

I count 7 reveals so far. Josh, Bill and Sam the Spanish Horse get a reprieve. That leaves 5 of you suckers holding out on us!

And don't give me no lame excuses like "I have to work" or "my wife's having a baby". Get your priorities straight!


----------



## PoohBaah

> I ll even send a couple more brews with it ;P
> 
> - HokieKen


Damn might be worth the wait then…...


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've been using the sanding blocks already. Had to cut wedges to put into the tops of my bench legs, and they all wanted to be sanded smooth after flying off the miter saw (might not be the safest way to make a dozen 7/4×5°︎ X 3" wedges, but it's damn sure the quickest). Thanks again, PoohBaah!


----------



## PoohBaah

> I ve been using the sanding blocks already. Had to cut wedges to put into the tops of my bench legs, and they all wanted to be sanded smooth after flying off the miter saw (might not be the safest way to make a dozen 7/4×5°︎ X 3" wedges, but it s damn sure the quickest). Thanks again, PoohBaah!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Glad that they are coming in useful. Enjoy!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Project posted.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/327465

Edit: I guess I don't know how to do it as cool as Kenny does though.


----------



## HokieKen

> Edit: I guess I don't know how to do it as cool as Kenny does though.
> 
> - ki7hy


Most people can say that about most things.


----------



## HokieKen

> I ll even send a couple more brews with it ;P
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Damn might be worth the wait then…...
> 
> - PoohBaah


Well let's say I definitely owe you a few brews for sending the "homework". If you fix the plane, I'll still send the beer AND I'll be able to fit more in the box ;-P


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Dave it's called a "Project Card" on the left side of your project when you open one of your projects on LJ's. That's how Kenny embeds the post….. lol


----------



## HokieKen

Don't confuse him Josh. All this computer stuff is just a little overwhelming for him. It's not like he works with them for a living or something. ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That's why I put the LOL at the end of my post….. I know he works with these things all day long.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I do most of the LJ stuff on my phone during the day so I guess I don't look at everything. lol


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, all bets are off on the phone. I won't do hardly anything other than post text on this site with my phone. I know they never will but geeze the mobile site needs a massive overhaul.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Fixed the project post and did the card all on the phone. I can get to LJs on my work computer but the server ops people track stuff so I try to do it as little as possible.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll pretend I know what server ops people are… Yeah, I don't blame you, I do it on my phone too if they were tracking my stuff!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

What's funny is if your using their wifi on your phone they can see where you going as well….. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've been on the naughty list before so I try to avoid making the "surfing the web too much" list. I'm a senior level dude around here so it's hard for me to get in trouble but a bad example if I show up on those kinds of lists.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Wedges are glued into the legs which are glued into the elm bench top. Ended up using some walnut wedges I already had since I kept snapping the oak ones. Oh well.

I notice a distinct lack of "lookit what I got" posts. It's like people have a life outside LJs. Pshaw!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No, I use LTE. The wifi is slow around here.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a great looking slab Dave. Seriously turned out amazing.


----------



## HokieKen

That is a hot slab Dave! I looked for a similar slab for like a year before I finally broke down and bought some oak beams for my bench.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Dave. Looked pretty good buried under a pile of leaves in the woods back in February. Unfortunately I drooled too much and couldn't talk the guy down too much on the price.

Spent April and May smoothing and flattening it and repairing cracks. It's still moving a little, but it'll settle down one of these days, and I'll be using it in a week or two.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Spalted elm Kenny. Come to MN and I'll get you a slab. Set you back $300-500 depending on how much you drool.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's pretty spendy!!!


----------



## papadan

> Holy crap what a haul Dave! I m glad Dan hooked you up so well, it was much deserved considering what you sent out.
> 
> Dan, you been holdin out on us? Man that stuff is top-notch. Damascus steel?! You forged it? And love the skinner. Did you forge it too? Did you do the leather for the sheath?
> 
> Man, home run for sure Dan and well deserved for you Dave!
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes, Yes, and Yes! It's been a while since I was able to do any forging, but I have some left overs that I have been holding onto. All the dovetail tools are Damascus and Birdseye. In one of the teaser posts I showed a Ridgid pipe cutter and a brass fitting, that fitting got melted and is the guard on that skinner and the antler is from one of my kills. The marking gauge cutter is the blade off that pipe cutter, cost me a whole quarter at a yard sale. If you notice the knife sheath, it has a bobble hanging on it. That's a piece of walnut so nobody can complain about the knife not being wood. ;-)

Everyone so far has made and received some fantastic tools, if possible I will be in the next swap. I have had a great time making these tools and waiting to receive some and I was not disappointed with anything. Great work everyone!

PS: Kenny, I don't want to know how you built that scraper plane, I want you to make me one! ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, it's not cheap, but for that you're getting something like 3" x 24" x 8 feet. Only problem with the pretty spalted stuff is how much you throw away. Or have as small scraps for bowls and butter dishes and such.

I ended up planing away over a half inch of mine to get it "pretty flat". I think it's worth it, but I'm a sucker for pretty wood.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is some nice spalting on that elm bench top Dave

P.S … I think all of us LJ'er's are suckers for pretty wood


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave, I definitely am not on the "wasn't worth it camp" I just forget sometimes how much some wood costs. A thick slab like that would definitely bring some cash.

It WAS worth it.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Babieca's package has been delivered. Please let me know you actually have it Babieca. Builtinbkyn's is still out for delivery.


----------



## Babieca

The sled dogs did not seem best pleased about having to trudge through central Texas in the middle of a July day, but I got my package and I am beyond pleased. I'll get some pictures up this evening.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So how many more reveals do we have storekeepers?

For the people who haven't revealed and you aren't one of the three then you are too slooooow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> . I ll get some pictures up this evening.
> 
> - Babieca


He must have had Mark's swap. Definitely can't wait for that reveal but this evening. UNACCEPTABLE! That's like an entire afternoon away!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah Dave. Doesn't help that the guy I got it from *knows* that he's one of the few people with big slabs of elm still. He knows he has something special.

Just wish I'd been able to talk him down a little in price so I coulda bought more at the time.


----------



## HokieKen

8 more left including the 3. You're gonna have to send out your Mormon Tree Ninjas before long.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> 8 more left including the 3. You re gonna have to send out your Mormon Tree Ninjas before long.
> 
> - HokieKen


I might. I'll have to talk to the wife, they don't listen to people like me.

Speaking of the wife, Dave. AZWoody from this forum is who I get the bigger milled slabs from and I have the wife bake him cookies before we head his way. I get great deals. Just sayin.


----------



## r33tc0w

Who wants to see Billy Brooklyn's work? It may make your pants wet…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We can skip Bill. Who else has something to post?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

POST IT!!!!!! Damn, all this wasted talk. Get 
Mooooooooving cow! It's high steaks here, quit milking it.


----------



## papadan

Ok, I posted my project HERE At least as much as I'm going to. I didn't have a picture of the little plane hammer I sent, besides the head falling off because of the damn desert heat! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Do you want me to email the plane hammer pic? It's a damn nice hammer. I fixed it up. Your wood isn't the first to shrink at my place. Ummmm…..it's right but doesn't sound right.


----------



## papadan

> Do you want me to email the plane hammer pic? It's a damn nice hammer. I fixed it up. Your wood isn't the first to shrink at my place. Ummmm…..it's right but doesn't sound right.
> 
> - ki7hy


I could make a comment right now, but don't want to totally piss you off. I like having you as a friend. LOL I'm not worried about the hammer pic, just something to do that evening.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I worded it like that on purpose Dan. Set it up for all kinds of jokes. I dish it out pretty hard, I can take it pretty hard too (another one!!).


----------



## papadan

Think so? My wood, would never shrink at your place, I saw that pic of your wife! ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a compliment if you look at it the right way.


----------



## r33tc0w




----------



## papadan

Cow, you're a pig! Post the damn right pics so we can see!


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, don't look at Dan's wood in any way. You'll go blind.

Cow!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It looks like what Bill would produce to me!!! Good job Bill. Cookie and trophy headed your way.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave, don t look at Dan s wood in any way. You ll go blind.
> 
> - HokieKen


I just assumed Dan couldn't get wood anymore anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

Oooh wait, i figured it out! Nice Bill!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Oooh wait, i figured it out! Nice Bill!
> 
> - HokieKen


Wooden purse strap? Lemon tongs?


----------



## r33tc0w

Ok, First off, I'll preface this experience as a very humbling awakening to the amount of talent here in these forums. Last week I called home in the afternoon and my wife had asked me in this very curious/judgmental tone that there "is a package here for you from a Bill Giglio." To which I responded with great excitement that it was the swap tool! (I think her response was with even more surprise that a newbie like her husband decided to do a personal project other than the massive list still looming in our house, oops - thankfully my parents were around to lighten the mood lol)

When I got home to unpack this box, the more I peeled back the packaging, my jaw kept dropping. Bill straight up is a master in this craft. Even more to my wife's surprise, she (and I) realized I was making my swap item for Bill in return (wasn't sure if this was how the swap works or if I just got the luck of the draw). My wife said I should be embarrassed, which I was, and very humbled. She also said I should return it.. what does one make for a master craftsman?!?

At first this is what all I thought I had:









Until Bill told me to do this:









Simply stunning.


















This is the nicest thing anyone has ever made for me. Will cherish your work of art for years and years - thank you Bill!!!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yes R33 those are absolutely amazing, Bill is an excellent craftsman. I had to stop myself from just giving Bill's name to me after I saw his items in the progress pics… LOL…. Luckily there are a lot of master craftsman in these swaps, so I just left it to the Gods on what I would get.


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze Louise Bill! That's some serious stuff right there! I'm going to make one of those knife awls right away. And the frame saw was lready on my list but I gotta say that's one of the nicer ones I've seen.

Awesome work and good for you cow!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Congrats Cow, Bill is indeed a great craftsman despite putting fruit in his beer.

Bill, is that the Gramercy Hardware? I have a gramercy kit and love what you did with the center piece. I might have to do some copying there. Love the hidden awl tool.

Great job buddy, anyone would have been pleased with that haul!

I haven't seen what you sent Bill and normally we don't send to each other but it's really up to the moderator. So hopefully you stretched yourself. Bill will care more about that than anything I'm sure.


----------



## r33tc0w

Jeez, I dunno about even holding a candle to what he or anyone else did. Definitely over my head on this one o_0


----------



## papadan

Absolutely fantastic work Bill, Cow, you hit the lottery in this swap!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Then You need to immediately pack all of that up right away. I'll PM you an address to ship it to.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Too late Dave I already PM'd everyone else to give them my address to send my the rest of their goodies


----------



## papadan

> Dave, don t look at Dan s wood in any way. You ll go blind.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I just assumed Dan couldn't get wood anymore anyway.
> 
> - ki7hy


I can't! ;-(


----------



## papadan

> Too late Dave I already PM d everyone else to give them my address to send my the rest of their goodies
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


If Dave didn't know this, then you didn't like my tools. ;-(


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Too late Dave I already PM d everyone else to give them my address to send my the rest of their goodies
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh
> 
> If Dave didn t know this, then you didn t like my tools. ;-(
> 
> - papadan


BUSTED!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Just kiddin papadan…. lol


----------



## papadan

Yeah, Yeah, you ain't getting out of this one easy! You gotta send me 1/2 of whatever you get from these suckers. ;-P


----------



## papadan

So, what's the next swap about and when can I ship?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> So, what s the next swap about and when can I ship?
> 
> - papadan


We are doing a full Damascus steel chisel set. Keeping same recipients to save time. Ship immediately.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> So, what s the next swap about and when can I ship?
> 
> - papadan
> 
> We are doing a full Damascus steel chisel set. Keeping same recipients to save time. Ship immediately.
> 
> - ki7hy


LOL


----------



## r33tc0w

BILL! how come you haven't received your packages yet?! What time do you normally get mail??


----------



## GR8HUNTER

too much talking now :<(( tony a sad boy….. have to soon go play with my plane :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Cow, Bill probably passed a hipster lemon or purse stand on his way to the mail box. He'll be around soon I imagine.


----------



## Babieca

When I got the box from my mailbox, I made the mistake of looking at the customs declaration, so I knew what to expect when I opened it up. (I think Mark must have made a mistake and left off a zero on the declared value. I won't tell the tax man if you won't)

Opened up the box to find a whisky box full of shavings.








The wife immediately declared that I would not open it in on the living room rug, so I changed location to the kitchen counter where I dug around in the shavings and pulled out this beauty.









It is jatoba, beech, and ipe, It looks even better in person than it does in the pictures. I can't wait to put it to use.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Any plane made by that man will be a good one.

On a side note about Mark. If you all are looking for something to read other than my nonsense, Mark has an amazing blog on wooden handplanes he built. It's several parts and a good read on the iPad in the evening. Check it out, this is part one.

http://lumberjocks.com/Iguana/blog/40717

There is one plane in there I plan to somewhat copy here in the coming month or two.


----------



## HokieKen

We can always count on Mark for a pretty plane! I bet it's a sweet user too.


----------



## HokieKen

LDO, Fridge, Wahoo? I gotta see your purdies!

TOOLS fridge…


----------



## HokieKen

2 of the top 3 projects are swap tools. 1 I made and 1 I own. Man, I'm so friggin' awesome.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

And #10 is Papadan's Dovetail tools


----------



## jeffswildwood

As I look at the stack of craft fair projects I finished, and three rooms of flooring with only two finished and one more to go, including pulling up the carpet I come to realize after seeing all these beautiful swap items, *I should* *have got my priority's in order*!


----------



## HokieKen

Told you Jeff!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

NEXT 1 Jeff maybe :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

Looks like I missed all the fun here today. The morning started off good. I saw a few items post, but then I had to deal with some family issues. Mom has age related dementia and well all I can say is the police were involved. But she's ok and no one was hurt or worse for the wear. So we're all good.

Man where to start? Well I guess I should post the heavy load reetcow, reet, cow, r33  (John) sent my way. It was laying in the vestibule when I got home. When I first saw the box and how it was all scrunched up, I was concerned. But that concern maybe should have been for who ever the mail carrier was. Nothing was going to damage this baby, which I believe is a hunk of oak? John you need to fill me in on that. So I have a "do it yourself Bill" item LOL Hey I'm good with that. Looks like I may have my first bowl turning blank to work on.










Then there was this long tube. Shook it a few times but it didn't offer a clue as to what it could be, and heck, I never, ever would have guessed. John I know my shop is in a rough neighborhood, but a Louisville Slugger strop? I mean you could have made it a Billy club strop and saved on the shipping  No really, it's an interesting item and one way or another, will get used LOL And I do appreciate the buffing compound. I'm almost out and well, this arrived just in time.



















Now if I could just fit all this stuff in my purse, I'd be set for heading to the shop, which I missed today.










John, thanks and hope you enjoy what I sent. There were a lot of firsts for me in making those. First turnings on a lathe and first time I tempered a piece of tool steel, which by the way, I did on my gas BBQ LOL I'm pretty sure it tempered. It was glowing red and was quenched in peanut oil. It still may need a bit of sharpening though. Oh If I didn't mention it in the note - the woods are curly maple (not sure what the difference is between that and tiger maple) and bubinga. Everything is finished with Waterlox Original.


----------



## LDO2802

Soooooo, photobucket sucks. Cant get my account to work, every time I hit upload it takes me back to the login screen. Anyone want to share my picture from Mr. Frazier in Texas?


----------



## LDO2802

Ok, fixed it. These lovely doohickeys are from Mr. Frazier in Texas. I would have posted the BBQ sauce as well, but unfortunately there was three days between the time of delivery and time of posting and I am married…........sooooo, no BBQ sauce! Thank you very much for the doo-dads!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is some fine looking layout tools


----------



## HokieKen

Who is Mr. Frazier? He does some bad-assed work! That square and bevel gauge are gorgeous!

Bill, that's a cool strop! Pretty creative Cow!


----------



## LDO2802

Wife threw the box away. I don't remember his first name. Never leave the shop unlocked, wives will take stuff. Mr. Frazier is from Texas! I remember because of the BBQ sauce my wife stole.

P.S. Sorry Mr. Frazier, you deserve better.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> 2 of the top 3 projects are swap tools. 1 I made and 1 I own. Man, I m so friggin awesome.
> 
> - HokieKen


The one I made has like triple the views so I'm awesomerer.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Layout tools are very classy. Well done!

I've never seen a strop like that. How do you hold that and the blade? It interesting. If you don't use it Bill, the wife and I keep breaking our paddles in the bedroom, that might last us longer. 

So Josh is the last one? Has Mark posted what he received yet and I missed it?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Fridge also :<))
only 11 posted 
ken
dave
dan
buck
me
dave
pooh
reet
babieca
bill
ldo
all in order came in


----------



## r33tc0w

That sir is live oak - not sure how dry it is but it was a piece from a 100yr old tree in my neighborhood some new resident cut down for his pool… crazy. I figured if there was anyone that could work with it, it would be you. It's fairly fresh so I apologize if you have to wait 3 yrs until it dries  I was going to use another slab for the chops on my vise (whenever i get my bench built) since its a super hard wood.

I call it the Louisiana Stropper. 3-in-1 Tool, 2 Stages of Honing and 1 Stage of Cajun Mafia. Might even be able to use it as a cricket bat if that's your cup of tea. Not the most glamorous but hopefully you find it useful!


----------



## HokieKen

> 2 of the top 3 projects are swap tools. 1 I made and 1 I own. Man, I m so friggin awesome.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> The one I made has like triple the views so I'm awesomerer.
> 
> - ki7hy


Yeah but you sent it to me so tge awesome transfers


----------



## Babieca

> Who is Mr. Frazier? He does some bad-assed work! That square and bevel gauge are gorgeous!
> 
> Bill, that s a cool strop! Pretty creative Cow!
> 
> - HokieKen





> Wife threw the box away. I don t remember his first name. Never leave the shop unlocked, wives will take stuff. Mr. Frazier is from Texas! I remember because of the BBQ sauce my wife stole.
> 
> P.S. Sorry Mr. Frazier, you deserve better.
> 
> - LDO2802


Ha. This is the danger of wives getting in the shop. I keep mine extra filthy (the shop, not the wife) so she won't venture in. I hope they serve you well.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Man, I missed a lot hanging out with my sweetie for dinner. Looks like everyone has scored some great tools. Three more to post?

I'm very humbled as a newbie in this one. I think I did okay with what I made, but I'm not even in the same league as some of you guys. Wowzers.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That sir is live oak - not sure how dry it is but it was a piece from a 100yr old tree in my neighborhood some new resident cut down for his pool… crazy. I figured if there was anyone that could work with it, it would be you. It s fairly fresh so I apologize if you have to wait 3 yrs until it dries  I was going to use another slab for the chops on my vise (whenever i get my bench built) since its a super hard wood.
> 
> I call it the Louisiana Stropper. 3-in-1 Tool, 2 Stages of Honing and 1 Stage of Cajun Mafia. Might even be able to use it as a cricket bat if that s your cup of tea. Not the most glamorous but hopefully you find it useful!
> 
> - r33tc0w


I like the name Louisiana Stropper. "3-in-1 Tool, 2 Stages of Honing and 1 Stage of Cajun Mafia." lol You may have something there. I may just keep it in the back seat of my 1500, you know, to keep things, um, sharp 

Yup that chunk of oak is heavy and dense. I'll get my moisture meter on it to see how far along it is. It actually seems pretty dry and not green at all.


----------



## HokieKen

4 to go I think?

Josh, Wahoo, Mark and Fridge?


----------



## r33tc0w

> Yup that chunk of oak is heavy and dense. I ll get my moisture meter on it to see how far along it is. It actually seems pretty dry and not green at all.


Good, let me know cause I'm hoping to use it soon!


----------



## TheFridge

Im behind on stuff because I'm a loser. Will try to post my goodies later


----------



## builtinbkyn

I have to say, nice work all around guys.

Ken, that scraper plane is way cool. The only thing you forgot to send were lemons 

Dan, nice job on those knives and chisel and especially so on the Damascus steel dovetail gauge and marking knife. Oh and the sheaths put the finishing touches on the package.

Fridge, very cool Fibonacci gauge. I need to make one. I always hate having to calculate even divisions and usually mess it up at least once. Where did you get the brass hardware?

Josh, really nice job on the plane and the winding sticks. But you know, the tree police are probably going to show up at Tony's house and impound the rosewood  Oh and thanks for running the show. You had an unruly crowd lol

Mark, that little block plane looks like it will be nice to use and will work as good as it looks.

And to Mr. Frazier in Texas?, really nice set of marking tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, pretty sure Mr. Frazier is Sam the Spanish Horse aka Babieca. Right?


----------



## Babieca

> Yeah, pretty sure Mr. Frazier is Sam the Spanish Horse aka Babieca. Right?
> 
> - HokieKen


Correct


----------



## HokieKen

Thought so ;-). Top shelf work dude!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I knew I had a picture somewhere of my elm slab before it was even squared up. Found it:










For some reason, I thought that was pretty good looking.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> For some reason, I thought that was pretty good looking.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


LOL well you got the pick of the litter for sure


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, of the scattered outdoor stuff, for sure.










There was a lot of pretty stuff stored under roofs, too. Just none of that appealed to me.


----------



## waho6o9

Excellent work Folks, good show!

I received this piece of Americana from Kyle, LDO2802, as he was kind enough to drop it off at our house. It was neat meeting a fellow LJer on another successful swap.

This will be great for Face Frames, Box lids, and picture frame stock.


















Complete with Motor and knives, what a hoot.









Thanks again Kyle!


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Wahoo, that is suhweeet! You gotta help a fella out though… what exactly is it?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

glad you asked LMAO :<))
AND WHERE DOES MOTOR ATTACH TO MACHINE ??


----------



## waho6o9

It's a planer Kenny, completely restored


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet! I thought thickness sander at first. That's REALLY cool. See Dave? Told ya Josh should allow it! ;-)

Who's the manufacturer wahoo and/or LDO?


----------



## waho6o9

I believe it was Sears and Roebuck, Craftsman, I think.


----------



## papadan

Just a couple more to finish this swap! A whole lot of amazing woodwork and imagination from some true artist. The tools are cool, but some of the bonus and joke items are fantastic. Josh, a special thank you for doing such a great job of controlling Dave and Kenny, I know you put in a lot of time to this swap…....and Hell no, I wont be involved with running one of these swaps! LOL


----------



## Iguana

Sorry for not posting today - it's been all work and no play this week. Tomorrow I'll get some pics up of the items I received.

Yeah, the customs declaration value is a funny thing. How do you value scrap wood (otherwise destined for the fireplace) and a "get it out of my house" price on a plane iron? Speaking of which - the Nice Ash irons are wonderful things, I wish I had stocked up a bunch more when I had the chance.

I know the US has an $800 de minimus when it comes to attracting taxes on incoming goods. I'm tempted to send someone a marking knife and declaring the value as $750 just to see what happens


----------



## waho6o9

Work is good Mark, post when you can.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Sweet! I thought thickness sander at first. That s REALLY cool. See Dave? Told ya Josh should allow it! ;-)
> 
> Who s the manufacturer wahoo and/or LDO?
> 
> - HokieKen


I agree. I knew what that was right away and was like "damn, I need one"


----------



## waho6o9

Here's my prototype jig holder for the knives.


----------



## TheFridge

Bill, sheet brass cut on the table saw and pinned with 1/16 O1 rod and knifemakers rivets for the pivots. Yeah I use mine for drawing stuff up.


----------



## LDO2802

Craftsman 'Alien Head' planer. In the Alien Head is a shaft that has a pulley at the back. You mount the planer on a table and cut a whole underneath and put a belt on it. The only problem is it is really hard to find the blade jig anymore for it, but any 1/2-1 hp motor works on it!

Definitely a passion project for me! Glad you like it Waho!


----------



## HokieKen

That really is super cool LDO. Hopefully you'll show some detail pics of the restoration. I LOVE old arn but I don't think I've ever seen one of those. If I ever run across one you can bet I'll snatch it up though!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I thought you guys would get a kick out of seeing that alien head planer. Kyle did an amazing job


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yes he did. Sorry for doubting at the beginning Kyle!


----------



## HokieKen

Went to work on the Lignum bushings for my leg vise this morning. Good ol' HSS gouge made shorter work on turning the OD down. But holy crap, this round inserted tool really just opened my eyes! I only have 1 bowl gouge and it's a POS so I pretty much avoid boring anything out on the lathe if I can help it. But this thing let me size my bore precisely and deeply. That makes me happy )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like you might wrap up your bench pretty soon, Kenny. I've trimmed the top of the staked legs off this morning and just finished marking the bottoms for length. Flip and saw and flip. Then a final coat of BLO.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I prefer my HSS gouge for roughing as well but that's awesome Kenny. I haven't tried a bowl or any boring task yet with my set but I was thinking the round cutter would do well for sure. Sounds like you will get some use out of that set. I'm really happy to hear that. The weight and handle shape good for you?


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah Dave the weight and handles are fantastic. You may not have done it on purpose but, the handle shape gives 2 good grip positions. One at the bottom and one around the middle. Makes it comfortable for heavy work or finesse. I may grind a little more clearance on the round one. When I got close to full depth, the back side was rubbing a bit. Wouldn't have been if the bore wasn't so small and deep though so maybe not… I'll just wait a while and see )

Yep Dave P. I think I'll get it wrapped up in the very near future. Should be able to finish up the leg vise this weekend and other than flipping it over, that'll be the end of the "heavy" work


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good deal, Kenny. I just hit my (trimmed to length) legs with a coat of BLO. One more, then the bench flips and I'll start drilling holes in the top. Maybe tomorrow. We'll see what the weather and my sweetie have planned for today.


----------



## HokieKen

Go get it Dave! You're definitely ahead of me. If I can drag it out another 5 or 6 weeks, I can make it a full year project ;-/


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Oh yeah Dave the weight and handles are fantastic. You may not have done it on purpose but, the handle shape gives 2 good grip positions. One at the bottom and one around the middle. Makes it comfortable for heavy work or finesse. I may grind a little more clearance on the round one. When I got close to full depth, the back side was rubbing a bit. Wouldn t have been if the bore wasn t so small and deep though so maybe not… I ll just wait a while and see )
> 
> Yep Dave P. I think I ll get it wrapped up in the very near future. Should be able to finish up the leg vise this weekend and other than flipping it over, that ll be the end of the "heavy" work
> 
> - HokieKen


Definitely do what you need. Remember, my only experience with the carbide tools so far is turning yours with mine. Let me know what you end up doing so I can learn too.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I fell from top 3 but Dave's still in there. Josh, Dan, Bill and Pooh are all in queue to slide in there too!  ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mine will drop once the 24 hours is up I think. So it'll be soon.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Go get it Dave! You re definitely ahead of me.


Well, mine has a lot fewer moving parts. Final coat of oil goes on the legs now, and then it goes upright to stay, I think. 3 or 4 legs will need a little filler in the top, but I should be drilling holes for dogs and holdfasts tomorrow morning. Knock wood.


----------



## TheFridge

Alright! I'm done being a loser!

Some goodies! To be honest I don't know who to thank yet  but they did fantastic work.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's a purty saw, Fridge. Used it yet?


----------



## HokieKen

Man, that saw looks awesome Fridge! What are the 2 doodads under the saw?

Wahoo, that yours?


----------



## waho6o9

Not mine Kenny, but that's one beautiful saw alright


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yay! Bill made the top 3. Put a pineapple in your porter to celebrate, Bill!


----------



## HokieKen

Wait, we still need to see what Wahoo and Dave P. and Tony made right? And we have Josh and Mark left to show pics…

I assume the saw wasn't Dave P since he didn't claim it. So Tony? Well done!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mark has the stuff I made. And I forgot to take pictures of the assembled bits, so I'm holding off on posting my projects until I have a picture from Mark. So hopefully tomorrow morning.

Did we see what the cow made? My brain's not braining very well at the moment.


----------



## HokieKen

Cow made Bill's Louisville stropper. I'm pretty sure Tony's the only other one whose we haven't seen.

Yours come from PA Fridge?


----------



## HokieKen

Josh must have Wahoo's goods then ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That looks like the same finish type and figured wood as Tony's model cars and stuff. I bet it's Tony's.

I am definitely not keeping track so hopefully you all are. I'm in the shop, 110 and 22% humidity today which is a lot for us.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks GR8hunter, see I have this problem with burning packing material so I didn't know who had my name =|


----------



## waho6o9

Very perceptive Kenny, you are correct.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Saw is awesome! And you were worried Tony.

What are the bits under the saw on the bench?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

the little doodads are compact compass 1 in walnut 1 in maple
and yes i made that saw :<))


----------



## TheFridge

Gotcha bud


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I will post once my items arrive, I'm waiting on a package from wahoo. He shipped it on about the 26th. The stupid post office is just being slow as hell. It seems to be stuck in Memphis right now so who know when it'll get here…. lol. I just don't want Wahoo to think I'm not posting his stuff, it's not his fault the post office sucks.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yay! Josh made the top 3, too!


----------



## Iguana

First, the state of my shop:










Its been nearly three weeks of pounding stuff out (not a bad problem to have!), with a visit from the kids in that time. So, shop has not had the regular Friday afternoon cleanings for a month. I went down there today to clean it so I don't have to do it Monday. Walked in the door, looked around and said "@&^% it". Had a beer instead.

And don't give me any grief over the glue gun  Sometime you gotta do what you gotta do!

Onto the pics:

I got a decent size package from Dave P and a nice letter:









He packed things using a good bunch of shop rags. I package things in shavings because I'm always running short on shop rags, so these are a nice thought!









The tools are a scraper plane









And a beading plane with adjustable fence









Along with some scraper and beading blades. Full contents of the package:









Dave obviously has a laser engraver. And knows how to use it.









Pretty cool stuff. Haven't had a chance to test them out, but the planes are pretty beefy and look to be well made so I think they'll see a fair amount of use around here.

I happen to have the Lie Neilsen 66 and use it often. On some projects, I find I need two setups to get the beading effect I want. It will save me a lot of time to have a second beading plane for a secondary setup. Not to mention getting more accurate results.

Thank you Dave!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Dave! I'm impressed. I didn't expect those from you for some reason. I love them. Making a plane for a plane guy is a ballsy move too! Kudos Dave!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Pretty cool stuff. Haven t had a chance to test them out, but the planes are pretty beefy and look to be well made so I think they ll see a fair amount of use around here.
> 
> I happen to have the Lie Neilsen 66 and use it often. On some projects, I find I need two setups to get the beading effect I want. It will save me a lot of time to have a second beading plane for a secondary setup. Not to mention getting more accurate results.
> 
> Thank you Dave!


You're welcome, Mark! Glad you enjoy them.

The scraper plane was my "primary" project for the swap, and while I wasn't completely happy with it, it seems to work. You may need to adjust the mouth a little if you tend to take heavier bites with a scraper. It's pretty tight, but it's always easier to open up a mouth than close it after the fact.

I have a LN66 also, and I ran into the same problem you did. So I figured I'd make a beading plane of my own. How tough could it be? Well, you got the third one. ;-) The second one is in pieces again getting adjusted.

Enjoy! And I was hoping that a beading plane would be a unique item this swap. So far so good!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Wow Dave! I'm impressed. I didn't expect those from you for some reason. I love them. Making a plane for a plane guy is a ballsy move too! Kudos Dave!


Thanks, Dave. I figured I'd have a little wiggle room in that Mark makes traditional planes, and both of mine are more spokeshave-ish.

Whew!


----------



## Iguana

I just put up a project post for the plane I made, here:



And added to my blog:
http://lumberjocks.com/Iguana/blog/109481


----------



## Iguana

> ...
> I have a LN66 also, and I ran into the same problem you did. So I figured I d make a beading plane of my own. How tough could it be? Well, you got the third one. ;-) The second one is in pieces again getting adjusted.
> ...
> - Dave Polaschek


Too funny. I have (had) on my todo list to make another beader. I've checked that item off the list!


----------



## waho6o9

Stout looking planes Dave I like em. Mark will make good use of them no doubt.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That's the last reveal, except for me


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Dave! But, what kind of a-hole sends out a scraper plane with the mouth too tight?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got a stash of 8/4 red oak I use for making handles. The scraper plane got a nearly full size chunk, slimmed down enough that it felt good in my huge hands. The beading plane was another similar handle, but ripped in half after I'd cut the basic shape, since with the adjustable fence, it just felt too bulky otherwise. The second one I mentioned got the other half, but I'll probably end up starting over with a new body if I don't get it right soon. The first one became oak wedges for my workbench.

As for the shop rags, last winter, I cut up two storage tubs full of old t-shirts, mostly from my career in the computer biz, and started turning them into a quilt. I'll probably finish that this winter. The remnants work pretty well as shop rags, and I'm glad they found a good home.

I think the only power tools used were to mill the lumber and the laser engraver. One things reached my shop, i tried to stick to all hand tools for the swap projects, though I might have used the cordless drill on the holes for the brass inserts. Don't remember for sure.

Guess i should go write up the projects now.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Nice work Dave! But, what kind of a-hole sends out a scraper plane with the mouth too tight?


Yeah, Kenny. I'm glad we don't have any a-holes like that around here. :-O


----------



## DavePolaschek

Posted my scraper plane (or scraper shave) project.

Also finished the beading plane project writeup.

Thanks again to Josh for a fine job of keeping enough order that we had a successful swap.


----------



## PoohBaah

I can't believe my frame clamping jig made top 3. It's a proud day.


----------



## r33tc0w

What's all the ranking stuff? Am I missing something?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, PoohBaah and Bill in the top 3 now. Expect we'll be seeing more swap tools in there. Mark is in top 5 already.

That's great and all but, I gotta say Josh got the shaft! Winding sticks should have made top 3 IMO but the adjustable plane DEFINITELY was a swap gem! Don't worry Josh, we know the truth and we're the only ones that matter ;-))


----------



## PoohBaah

YEA I couldn't believe that I was in the top 3 Bc there are far better items from the swap that should be in front of mine.


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you look on the front page, there's the daily top 15, Cow. The top three each day get a little badge on the project that sticks around forever so you can brag a little. It's based on how many faves and comments the project gets. Tools generally do well because people fave them so they can come back and build them later.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> If you look on the front page, there s the daily top 15, Cow. The top three each day get a little badge on the project that sticks around forever so you can brag a little. It s based on how many faves and comments the project gets. Tools generally do well because people fave them so they can come back and build them later.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


??? They charge me $50 each project for that badge!!!


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, I was definitely NOT saying that anyone in top 3 didn't deserve it. Just that Josh fell out before it should have.

No surprise you clamp is there Pooh. That's a handy sucker and a lot of sexy in those woods!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> ??? They charge me $50 each project for that badge!!!


They also let you wear the green fez, Dave. You're special. ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks Kenny appreciate the kind words


----------



## LDO2802

> FWIW, I was definitely NOT saying that anyone in top 3 didn t deserve it. Just that Josh fell out before it should have.
> 
> No surprise you clamp is there Pooh. That s a handy sucker and a lot of sexy in those woods!
> 
> - HokieKen


I got a top 3 badge for today, you saying something punk? Lol


----------



## woodyjoe

Great work by everyone in this swap! I may join the next one myself.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I encourage it woodyjoe. I had a great time building things for the swap and chatting with the rest of the participants.


----------



## HokieKen

> I got a top 3 badge for today, you saying something punk? Lol
> 
> - LDO2802


Yeah, I'm saying "nice trunk" ;-)

I actually didn't see that yesterday. If your planer was made of wood, ur would be another likely candidate!

Dave P- After I posted about the scraper plane mouth last night, I thought " I sure hope Dave read the posts about Pooh's homework!" Glad you understood what I was really getting at. Kinda funny, two scraper planes with tight mouths in one swap ))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Kenny. But like you, I figured it's a lot easier to open up a plane mouth than to close it. I'm sure we both know what kind of trouble a big mouth can be. ;-|

Plus, in this case I figured Mark was more qualified than I am to know what he needed. Maybe I was a little intimidated by his plane-making experience.


----------



## DavePolaschek

In workbench news, I've been working on the top of the bench this morning. Not all of my leg tenons were long enough to leave the leg proud of the bench-top, so I've been filling things in.



















Almost an ounce of CA glue later, the bench-top is almost level again. A few minor holes to fill tomorrow and a bunch of planing off of high spots. I'm trying to give Kenny a chance to finish his bench first. :-/


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah you're a bit less of an a-hole than me ;-/ The mouth on Poohs is too tight in any situation so he HAS to adjust it.

I have, since making it, come to the conclusion that for a scraper, the mouth can be wide open. That's based on looking at commercial and shop built versions, NOT actual experience. Most have very wide mouths to accomodate camber and/or pitch adjustment.


----------



## HokieKen

Little chance of me finishing my bench first Dave but thanks for trying! ;-) I doubt if I'll be back in the shop before next weekend:-(


----------



## DavePolaschek

I don't think I agree with the commercial scraper planes. Between my prototypes and Mafe's blog series on scraper shaves, I think there are cases where a tight mouth works better. But that might just be me. Hell, I use a spokeshave where a lot of folks would reach for a smoother, so what do I know?

As for the bench, I'll keep giving it the old college try, buddy.


----------



## HokieKen

You 're probably right. Best tact is like you said, start too tight and open later.

Is anyone else DYING to see what Wahoo made for Josh? Wahoo always makes something cool!


----------



## HokieKen

And, who's stepping up to run the next swap?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Can I be the first to say "not it!" ?

I'll step up and run one, but I'd like to get at least one more under my belt before I run one.

But if the next one is knives or grease-boxes, I'm already working on the first prototype to throw away.


----------



## PoohBaah

I don't think I will be able to moderate this next one either. Between working my 40+ hr a week job, silage chopping, corn and bean harvest, cattle work and then taking 12 credit hours to finish by degree up I will be packed tight. Yet I still hope to participate.

Oh yeah and I still have Kenny's homework to finish.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I might run the next one too, I'm definitely going to give it a few months before polling though. If someone wants to do it sooner, feel free… lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

End of the day, and almost 2oz of cyanoacrylate later, the bench-top has no deep holes remaining. It's going to need some planing again, but I don't think I'll have any more dozen-blue-glove days for a while.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a lot of gluing Dave! Why CA instead of epoxy?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've found that CA plus sawdust is better at filling small cracks and pretty easy to plane. And it's not horrible for large holes as long as you build it up a little at a time. And CA sticks to oiled wood. I've had problems with epoxy either popping loose from oiled wood or never curing. No problems with CA other than being an idiot and gluing my fingers to the bottle. And I'm pretty sure I could do that with epoxy, too.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, you dudes didn't follow Josh's instructions very well:



> ...
> When you post your projects, use the tag "*April 2017 Surprise Swap*" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.
> ...
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Then again, Josh didn't follow his own instructions so I can't really fault y'all ;-) It would be great if you guys could update them so they all show up when searching the tag.

As of now, these are the projects that are tagged:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/april+2017+surprise+swap


----------



## HokieKen

> Can I be the first to say "not it!" ?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


No. No you can't.



> I don t think I will be able to moderate this next one either. Between working my 40+ hr a week job, silage chopping, corn and bean harvest, cattle work and then taking 12 credit hours to finish by degree up I will be packed tight. Yet I still hope to participate.
> 
> Oh yeah and I still have Kenny s homework to finish.
> 
> - PoohBaah


Well, I guess we can give you a pass on this one. I worked full time and went to school full time for 7 years to get my degree so I feel ya. If I'd have known, I wouldn't have sent the homework and would have sent more beer! ;-)



> I might run the next one too, I m definitely going to give it a few months before polling though. If someone wants to do it sooner, feel free… lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Nah, I'll take it if nobody else will. As many dudes as participate in these things regularly, we should be able to find someone to handle it. Maybe some retired dude in SWVA with a username that rhymes with Steph's Childhood?? ;-P

FWIW, I think the beer swap would be a good "between swaps" distraction. Maybe just take 6 weeks and do that one before the next launches? Just a simple beer tote and sixer? Should easily fit into a medium flat rate box. Just a thought…


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks for the reminder about the keywords Kenny. I was posting from my phone and couldn't remember the exact verbiage. I was supposed to fix it when I got back in front of a computer, but I forgot. All fixed now. Thanks


----------



## GR8HUNTER

SOOOOOWEEEEE please check it again thanks :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Nah, I ll take it if nobody else will. As many dudes as participate in these things regularly, we should be able to find someone to handle it. Maybe some retired dude in SWVA with a username that rhymes with Steph s Childhood?? ;-P
> 
> FWIW, I think the beer swap would be a good "between swaps" distraction. Maybe just take 6 weeks and do that one before the next launches? Just a simple beer tote and sixer? Should easily fit into a medium flat rate box. Just a thought…
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, my ears were burning, I had a feeling someone was talking about me! Give me a day or so to decide and it may turn out to be "my turn in the bucket".  Of coarse, I'll need some help from those of you who have done these as moderator before. (july 22 my craft fair comes up, I should have much time after that)


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Jeff! I just brought you up because I know you had said before you were willing to do one ;-) You'll get all the help you need, I assure you. Just let us know if you're up for it.


----------



## waho6o9

u da Man Jeff!


----------



## HokieKen

Your's out for delivery yet Josh? I hope one of them gators down there didn't snag the pony express guy!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Looks like it is scheduled for delivery today Kenny. I'll post pics tonight when I get home. Assuming it shows up… lol. Thanks for all your patience guys.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Thanks for all your patience guys.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I'd say you are the patient one. I've had my goodies for over a week! Knowing Wahoo, it'll be worth the wait ;-P


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I'm sure it will, I'm just glad that I was the one who ended up having to wait. It would be really nerve racking knowing one of you guys was still waiting on tools. Although today is the 10th which was the original reveal date….......LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah but isn't there still one or two packages going out that will still need a reveal or project post other than yours Josh??

Hmmmm…..makes you think (for those not in the know).


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh and waho makes some nice stuff so I'm sure the wait is worth it.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol… there are always more projects to be posted Dave….


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It is a surprise swap after all.


----------



## HokieKen

OMG you guys really are making me those planes aren't you?! Thank you soooooo much!!

))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm done making you stuff fool!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

You done making stuff for Kenny…... lol. You even sent him some wood so he can make his own stuff…..lol


----------



## HokieKen

Sending me a wand doesn't make me a wizard! ;-P


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Sending me a wand doesn t make me a wizard! ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Now that's funny


----------



## HokieKen

> I'm done making you stuff fool!
> 
> - ki7hy


It's cute that you think so.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You can only do so much for these kids these days.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I'm done making you stuff fool!
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> It s cute that you think so.
> 
> - HokieKen


And now I know why Kenny wanted to run the next one.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok so I missed this one, any thoughts to when the next swap will be?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

If I had to guess, I would say a couple of months. We sort of just do them when we feel like it…. lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

September seems like a good starting date. This way it will be completed before holidays arrive.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Sounds like a plan to me Bill


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was going to mention that Bill. Last year was tough with the holidays.


----------



## papadan

> Sending me a wand doesn t make me a wizard! ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


But sending you a wand will make you a Fairy!!!!!!! In the mail buddy…..in the mail! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Sending me a wand doesn t make me a wizard! ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> But sending you a wand will make you a Fairy!!!!!!! In the mail buddy…..in the mail! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


Will make him *even more* of a fairy Dan. Keep up!!


----------



## HokieKen

Don't count if it's SOFT wood Dan!


----------



## papadan

I never use soft wood! Even planning a wood swap with Dave to get me some of that IRON wood. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't know how much ironwood I'll have for you Dan but I'll have some nice stuff for sure.

Josh, just got back from the post office. Marked me as shipped please.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Will do


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK, after much thought, deliberation and cutting the grass, I am volunteering my services as the the next swap moderator. (I may have been in the sun too long). That is of coarse someone else wants to do it. I really hope I can get lots of help from those before me, I'll need it. Are you guy's sure you want a retired Correctional Officer, retired Army Staff Sergeant to do this? (you WILL get that package in the mail, NOW) 

Sounds like people are wanting September as a kick off time. Sound good? let everyone get a break before the next one. If so sometime in early August I'll set up a poll and sign up, cut off as Sept 1, progress pics' by Oct 1, mail date by Nov 1. This will give everyone Nov and Dec to take care of Christmas orders and gifts. Very new at this so let me know what everyone thinks. Even those of you who are thinking about signing up. I'm very open to suggestions at this point.

Ken, thanks for the vote of confidence, I'll do my best.  (hoping you got my back) ;-))


----------



## builtinbkyn

That sounds like a plan Jeff


----------



## HokieKen

All good Jeff. Thanks! Definitely got your back;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks Jeff. I've got your back also. Thanks for taking the reigns


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm going to give you nothing but trouble Jeff and I don't think all this "backup" will help. Just sayin.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Man, you dudes didn t follow Josh s instructions very well:
> 
> ...
> When you post your projects, use the tag "*April 2017 Surprise Swap*" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.
> ...
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh
> 
> Then again, Josh didn t follow his own instructions so I can t really fault y all ;-) It would be great if you guys could update them so they all show up when searching the tag.
> 
> As of now, these are the projects that are tagged:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/april+2017+surprise+swap
> 
> - HokieKen


Let's go people!!! Would love to get this filled with the current swap items so when I want to see what everyone made I don't have to sift through all of Kenny's BS posts in order to find reveal pics.

PLEASE!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Still no package, the mailman updated the tracking with some BS about no secure location to leave it. The truth is he/she forgot to deliver it so they made up some excuse. So I'll get it tomorrow.. :/


----------



## waho6o9

Bummer Josh maybe tomorrow.

Thanks Jeff for being the next Moderator.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow!!! Way to go with screwing with Josh Waho. That's awesome!

Way better than I could have done!


----------



## waho6o9

2 damn funny Dave.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Don t count if it s SOFT wood Dan!


Just need some of this:










Thanks for taking on the next one, Jeff! I'll try to be good, and not let Dave and Kenny steer me astray.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You sending that to Dan Dave?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Heck, he can buy his own for less than the ORM-D shipping would cost me.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't think we can expect hard wood AND high performance from Dan. We better pick one or the other ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I'm going to give you nothing but trouble Jeff and I don't think all this "backup" will help. Just sayin.
> 
> - ki7hy


Thanks guys, I'll do what I can. Oh, Dave, I think I know Better….


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Anyone know the cheapest place to buy some good O1 tool steel? I just need a piece about 1/4" x 1" x 10"ish?


----------



## HokieKen

> Anyone know the cheapest place to buy some good O1 tool steel? I just need a piece about 1/4" x 1" x 10"ish?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


It's usually all over the map Josh. Amazon may or may not have it in that size depending on the day and if they do have it, it may be a good price and it may not. I find a lot of good deals on tool steel on eBay but the deals are usually on smaller or shorter "off-cuts" that are left-overs in tool shops. McMaster-Carr always has good quality tool steels at good prices. You can usually find a better deal than McMaster but sometimes, it's such a hassle that it's not worth it to me.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Anyone know the cheapest place to buy some good O1 tool steel? I just need a piece about 1/4" x 1" x 10"ish?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Amazon has sellers of O1 steel. They also sell it Prime. Link

Speedymetals.com has it at the same price.


----------



## HokieKen

Let me look in my scrap bucket tonight Josh. I'm 99% sure I don't have any pieces anywhere near that big but I've been wrong before! I'm not even sure I have any O1 at all but I'll double check.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Sounds good thanks for the tips Kenny. I also wouldn't mind if it is W1 steel


----------



## JayT

> Anyone know the cheapest place to buy some good O1 tool steel? I just need a piece about 1/4" x 1" x 10"ish?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


onlinemetals.com usually has the best prices when I'm looking. I've also purchased from MSC. McMaster might have good prices, but when you add shipping, they are usually quite a bit more than the others on small quantities.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is what sucks about such small stuff. The shipping is almost the same price as the steel. I think I'll just have to wait until I need a little more steel and then order. Just to make the shipping worth it.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Does anyone know what kind of flat steel it is that they sell at the big box stores like HomeDepot. I assume it is just a mild junk steel?


----------



## papadan

Jeff, congrats on the new job. I've seen your work, please don't make it a knife swap! Josh, I may have a piece for you. Dave P, just make a deposit in my paypal and I'll buy my own hardner. Dave, not yet buddy…..just got home from the cardio doc. and I should have more time than thought. Which means I am in for the next swap if ya want me!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dan, congrats on the good Dr. report. Of coarse we want you in the next one! As for knife swap, that will depend on the polling.  But I too saw your work and think you would have no trouble with a knife swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dan, congrats on the good Dr. report. Of coarse we want you in the next one! As for knife swap, that will depend on the polling.  But I too saw your work and think you would have no trouble with a knife swap.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Agreed. I was helping my youngest with a scout project yesterday and pulled out the antler knife to use on it and it has more heft than I remembered it's really well balanced. A joy to use. When I was done I was tempted to find more stuff to use it with just for fun but I had a surprise to work on.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks Dan, just let me know


----------



## waho6o9

That o1 is spendy Josh, around 28.00 on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/O1-Tool-Steel-Flat-Bar-1-4-x-2-x-12-Knife-Making-Blade-Steel-Precision-Ground-/112228607108?hash=item1a2158a484:g1gAAOSw9OFZHSkc

1/4"-2"-12" Maybe email them and ask for an off fall cut of what you need.


----------



## HokieKen

Hell yeah, if it's a knife swap, you can definitely give Dan my name! Glad to hear you decided to hang around for another Dan!



> Does anyone know what kind of flat steel it is that they sell at the big box stores like HomeDepot. I assume it is just a mild junk steel?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Definitely not tool steel. They have 2 basic kinds, weldable and plated. One's shiny, the other's not. Both are some sort of mild steel.

I don't know what you're making Josh but, I've gone to using HSS for almost everything. It's cheaper and more available than tool steel and you don't have to harden or temper. The downside is that it's HARD and can only be worked with grinder or diamond tools. I have a diamond cutoff wheel for my dremel and between that and the bench grinder I get it done. It's more work up front but less on the back end. The tradeoff on finished tools is that HSS is harder to sharpen but holds an edge longer. Tool steel sharpens faster and takes a keener edge but doesn't hold it as long.

It comes down to what you're making but HSS may be an option for you.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks for the tip Waho


----------



## HokieKen

> That o1 is spendy Josh, around 28.00 on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/O1-Tool-Steel-Flat-Bar-1-4-x-2-x-12-Knife-Making-Blade-Steel-Precision-Ground-/112228607108?hash=item1a2158a484:g1gAAOSw9OFZHSkc
> 
> 1/4"-2"-12" Maybe email them and ask for an off fall cut of what you need.
> 
> - waho6o9


Actually, that's a good deal for that size if you'll use the extra in the future. The link Bill gave for Amazon is about what I would expect cost-wise. With Wahoo's link, you get 150% as much for a few $ less.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks Kenny, I'm making a rabbet(shoulder) plane.


----------



## papadan

Sorry Josh, I just checked and only have 1/16th X1/2 and 3/4 in tool steel. The piece I thought I had is aluminum.


----------



## papadan

Lets go for a knife swap, I was just trying to avoid Jeff being so embarrassed. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I'd stick with the tool steel for that then, HSS won't get sharp enough IMHO. I'll split the cost of the metal with you if you make me one too ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

It's all good Dan, thanks for looking for me.


----------



## HokieKen

Did we give up on the Beer/Tote Swap? I'm in for it and will even run it if we have enough interest. If Jeff is launching the next "real" swap in September, we could set the beer swap to ship the last week of August? I mean it's not like it takes long to buy a sixer and nail together some pallet wood to hold it…


----------



## papadan

I would go for a real nice bottle opener, but not the sixer. I'm just not a drinker at all. Well maybe a six of Diet A&W!


----------



## waho6o9

I'm down for a knife swap. It'll be just in time for Thanksgiving


----------



## HokieKen

> I would go for a real nice bottle opener, but not the sixer. I m just not a drinker at all. Well maybe a six of Diet A&W!
> 
> - papadan


Good point Dan. We can make it a beer/soda swap if there are any non-drinkers who want to participate? If you don't drink or can't have sugar or whatever, just tell me when you sign up and we'll make sure your sender knows to buy diet soda or fruit punch or whatever.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m down for a knife swap. It ll be just in time for Thanksgiving
> 
> - waho6o9


I'd be in too. I might try to make a blade but that would be new and might not work out. I have a ton I could clean up, hone and re-scale though if it came to that.


----------



## HokieKen

Josh, did you take off work today so you can sit on the porch and wait for the mailman?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

give Dan my name as I can only have diet soda also :<))
well I did buy a 8 pack RR ponys …but this will last me a year 
from the glass lined tanks of old Latrobe we tender this premium beer for your enjoyment as a tribute to your good taste "33"


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Kenny I didn't take off today to wait for the mailman. I did add a note for the postman to leave my package on the porch no matter what. As for the beer swap. I don't drink, but I would send someone something to drink. I just don't really know whats good, so it would be a crap shoot.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny I didn t take off today to wait for the mailman. I did add a note for the postman to leave my package on the porch no matter what. As for the beer swap. I don t drink, but I would send someone something to drink. I just don t really know whats good, so it would be a crap shoot.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


For me personally, I don't drink just to drink. I just like good beer. Kinda like coffee. I won't drink Maxwell House just 'cause I need caffine and I won't drink Bud just 'cause it's beer ;-)

The idea, I think, is for people to be able to sample beers that aren't available where they live. I'm sure there's some craft breweries down there in your neck of the woods. Just pick six beers from one of them and I for one would be tickled with it!


----------



## doubleG469

Man I don't know if I have the skills for a knife… Beer tote I can probably handle… The Beer for sure I can handle…


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well then count me in Kenny


----------



## GR8HUNTER

our weis markets has a beer café that I never been in ….but I also live very close to stoudts

http://stoudts.com/restaurant/draft-list/


----------



## builtinbkyn

Josh I have a piece of O1 @ 1/8"x3/4" by about 8 1/4" if that helps you out. It's the remains of the piece I picked up for the marking knife.

Just got to the shop to see what was left.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I'm in for a quick tote swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll pass on the beer swap myself. My list is too long even if it's an easy one. I'll hopefully be in the regular swap Jeff puts on. I don't drink often enough anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright fellas! I'll run a beer swap 'cause I just think it'll be a ton of fun and I want to make a tote and try some "exotic" beers!

Rather than trying to track it in this thread though, I made a separate post for it. So hop on over there and sign up! Let me know if you have any suggestions or if I left out anything!


----------



## PoohBaah

> Rather than trying to track it in this thread though, I made a separate post for it. So hop on over there and sign up! Let me know if you have any suggestions or if I left out anything!
> 
> - HokieKen


"hop" haha i see what you did there. Beer jokes already…...


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well my package SAYS DELIVERED, I'll believe it when I get home. If It's true, I'll post pics tonight. Sorry for the wait everyone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You should be sorry. Geeeez.

Awesome job again Waho. You'll have to PM me to let me know how you did that. Sweet trick.

My package says it'll be delivered tomorrow. FYI.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... I don't drink often enough anyway.
> 
> - ki7hy


Well, here's your chance to rectify that!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks for setting up the beer swap, Kenny. I'll probably sit it out, but I'm going to point a couple cow-orkers at it. One is the metalworker who made the froes I posted a while back, and the other is the woodworker who suggested them. If they sign up, I bet both totes will have hand-wrought metal components.

My vote for September is a knife swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If Jeff's running it does that mean we can make knives out of toothbrushes, plastic spoons, etc?


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks for setting up the beer swap, Kenny. I ll probably sit it out, but I m going to point a couple cow-orkers at it. One is the metalworker who made the froes I posted a while back, and the other is the woodworker who suggested them. If they sign up, I bet both totes will have hand-wrought metal components.
> 
> My vote for September is a knife swap.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I have no idea what a "cow orker" is but they're welcome to join!


----------



## HokieKen

> If Jeff's running it does that mean we can make knives out of toothbrushes, plastic spoons, etc?
> 
> - ki7hy


 Ha! Now that's funny!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Thanks for setting up the beer swap, Kenny. I ll probably sit it out, but I m going to point a couple cow-orkers at it. One is the metalworker who made the froes I posted a while back, and the other is the woodworker who suggested them. If they sign up, I bet both totes will have hand-wrought metal components.
> 
> My vote for September is a knife swap.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I have no idea what a "cow orker" is but they re welcome to join!
> 
> - HokieKen


Like Kenny's trying to act like he doesn't ork a bunch of cows in his downtime. Nice try!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I love how I mention Kenny orking a bunch of cows shuts the thread activity down. Hilarious.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have no idea what a "cow orker" is but they re welcome to join!


Yeah. As Dave points out, you've never orked a cow in your life!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I love how I mention Kenny orking a bunch of cows shuts the thread activity down. Hilarious.


Mad skills, Dave. You haz them.


----------



## papadan

> If Jeff's running it does that mean we can make knives out of toothbrushes, plastic spoons, etc?
> 
> - ki7hy


Plastic will cut, need rubber for his own safety! ;-) Never heard of Damascus beer, so I'll sit the brew swap out.


----------



## HokieKen

I've tipped a few and ate several. However I'm fairly certain I've never orked one. I believe that requires special equipment that I don't have ;-)


----------



## papadan

DaveP, what's that about Dave, Kenny, and Mad cows


----------



## Babieca

I'll probably sit out the beverage swap too, but I'm all in for a knife swap or really any tool swap.

I think a toy swap ahead of Christmas time would be fun too. Maybe try to get everyone to commit to make one for the swap and one for a local toy drive.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> DaveP, what s that about Dave, Kenny, and Mad cows


Just some sort of BSE, Dan.


----------



## papadan

> I ll probably sit out the beverage swap too, but I m all in for a knife swap or really any tool swap.
> 
> I think a toy swap ahead of Christmas time would be fun too. Maybe try to get everyone to commit to make one for the swap and one for a local toy drive.
> 
> - Babieca


Don't really have time to make any really fancy toys, knock out about a hundred every year for salvation army.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I'm looking to pick up an old circular plane also. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> circular plane
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Are my those called flying saucers?? 
Bad joke I know.

You mean a campus plane? Whatcha making Josh?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

It's a circular plane to plane convex or concave items. I don't need it for a project right now. I have just had instances where it would help


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I meant compass plane damn auto correct but to have a plane that does both convex and concave would be difficult unless there's attachments or something?

You could easily build out what you need as well I imagine. Or take an old woodie and reshape the bottom but the compass plane shoudl be adjustable if I remember right. I don't own one but wouldn't mind!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Tools have arrived. Love them wahoo thanks a bunch for all your hard work


----------



## r33tc0w

A beauty!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, I take some time to go mow two or three yards and really get slammed!



> Lets go for a knife swap, I was just trying to avoid Jeff being so embarrassed. ;-)
> 
> - papadan


Come on Dan, I'm just slow.  Even tough I've left DNA on it three times now. I may need a new tetnis shot! It's gonna come out fine. (With your advice of coarse) By the way, "forged in fire" is on tonight!



> If Jeff's running it does that mean we can make knives out of toothbrushes, plastic spoons, etc?
> 
> - ki7hy


Dave, not really, I would just FIND those, now I try for more…..refined…....versions. 

I may have to sign up for Kens brew swap and drown my sorrows. :-0


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very nice! I received a saw when I moderated too!

What's the third thing in the package? Saw, saw file, and…. I can't tell from the pic. Handle for the file?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Saw file and a mallet


----------



## jeffswildwood

What a beautiful saw!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looks like it was worth the wait, Josh!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Definitely worth the wait


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Josh! Wahoo came through with flying colors as always. Well worth the wait and well deserved for a fine job running this circus! Thanks man!


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you for the kind words!

Use them in good health Josh and thanks for running a successful swap, it sure was fun.

That's a mallet Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ah a mallet. Very nice. Looks sweet and of course the main dish is superb. Will get tons of use I'm sure. Definitely worth the wait! Awesome job Waho!

Great job on the swap Josh. Not as good as my surprise swap but nobody could have been better. 

Seriously, you're a stand up dude. I'm glad you chose to step up on this one. It's been a privilege.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Nice work Wahoo. Now if Josh would post some better pics


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks guys, I really enjoyed running this swap. I'll be happy to do it again in the future.

PS I have to rib wahoo a little on his saw filing skills, you might want to practice a bit…... lol. Otherwise your saw making skills are superb thanks man.


----------



## builtinbkyn

That's a skip-tooth tenon saw. Man Josh, you should know that


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol… oh I didn't think about that


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That s a skip-tooth tenon saw. Man Josh, you should know that
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Smug bastard only ever dated chicks with full mouth's of teeth so he doesn't think about that kind of thing, unlike us.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I have to say, there's no way I would know how to file a saw blade. I mean I watched Paul Sellers do it on a video and well, so …......................... I guess I would just send it to him to do  The teeth are way to tiny. I'd skip at least three teeth if not more. Heck, maybe I'd just skip them all.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lmao


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Luckily I'm pretty good at it. I've retoothed about 10 saws so he sent it to the right person


----------



## HokieKen

I every now and then take a notion to learn to file teeth. Never really takes…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Josh is a pro. A photo of his teeth filing work.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So now back to business. I have some drawers it looks like I'll finally get to build this weekend. You have my plane in the mail right Josh?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yup I've got the tracking


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet. Some 1/4" grooves 1/2" up should work perfect even though these aren't dovetailed.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yup should arrive, Thursday after yours


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mines arriving tomorrow per USPS.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh. I just found out I'm going to need to go to California for work this fall. I'll either ride the motorcycle or drive the truck. Wondering if I should think about grabbing some exotic desert woods down in AZ on the way…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It would probably be cheaper than me shipping it to you. I could have drive to Kenny's and back for as much as I spent. Lol

Definitely welcome to my shop anytime Dave. I imagine I probably would have some wood sitting around as well. If you wanted slabs I always have some laying around for sale or I could get more. I don't mill big slabs but have access to them. Not many places do local wood slabs. If you want normal pieces that would fit in a saddle bag then I always have that stuff around you're welcome to have.


----------



## papadan

I just finished rebuilding a 1967 Western W49 Bowie knife. Originally a 12" blade and now about 11 1/2". Previous owner was a total prick, got mad and beat it on a brick wall! Looks really good now. I'm ready to ship in the knife swap. LMAO


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds like someone is ready for the knife swap!

I'm doing a sword or machete.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Or t-track.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I just finished rebuilding a 1967 Western W49 Bowie knife. Originally a 12" blade and now about 11 1/2". Previous owner was a total prick, got mad and beat it on a brick wall! Looks really good now. I m ready to ship in the knife swap. LMAO
> 
> - papadan


Dan, love to see some pictures!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got a full-size pickup. I was thinking I might have to really wreck my mileage on the way home. I'll ask around locally and see what the interest level is…

But yeah, if I take the southern route, I'll try to swing by. Might have to ride the bike through Wyoming or Montana on this trip, though. Or maybe it'll get postponed like last year's trip did so instead of fall, it was February, and I got to drive home through a blizzard in Utah and Wyoming.


----------



## papadan

I am going to make a sheath for it and then I'll post pics. I didn't take any before pics. I've had this knife since 1974 when my older brother killed himself. He was the one that beat it on the brick wall.


----------



## waho6o9

> Luckily I m pretty good at it. I ve retoothed about 10 saws so he sent it to the right person
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


That's good news Josh I'm glad you can file the saw correctly as this was a new skill that I have to work on.
When it cut oak some what good I knew I should leave well enough alone.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

It's all good Wahoo I enjoy retoothing saws, thanks for the saw and mallet


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Just finished putting a new plate on this old "Yates and Sons" tenon saw


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's nice Josh. More skills than I have in that area for sure. I definitely wish I could stumble on a good deal for a brass backed tenon saw. I have the Veritas and use it but wouldn't mind an old timer that worked well. Very nice saw there!


----------



## waho6o9

You're welcome Josh.

Your Yates and Sons saw looks great and betcha it works well too.


----------



## HokieKen

Well I guess that's a wrap then huh? Excellent work everyone. Like I say after every swap, I'm consistently awed by the work produced in these swaps.

Lots of new guys in this one too! That's awesome to see. We got the good stuff (like always) from the vets. Mark always gives someone an incredible plane. Josh always brings some sweet hand-tooled goodies but his plane was a new one and pretty darned impressive. Wahoo seems to go in a new direction with something completely different all the time and always nails it! Dave went unique and brought AZ to his recipient in the last swap but he really upped the game on this one with those desert woods, swap-first carbide turning tools and T-TRACK MALLET! )

But MAN, the new dudes really impressed. Bill had (IMO) the real gem of the swap with that frame saw and creative awl/knife combo. And Dave, who's not only new to the swaps but pretty new to woodworking at large, made some pretty impressive tools with his scrape-shave and beading tool. And Dan's package with the Damascus Steel? Wowzer! And that's just to name a couple…

So, once again, I did my best and feel largely outclassed by you fellas. And that's not a complaint, I'm glad y'all keep pushing me to be better! I'm glad I got to do this with all you guys and hope y'all will continue to participate and make these things fun and challenging!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny it's impossible to list them all. Tony's wood Back saw is awesome too. Along with your scraper plane even though there was homework. I did love seeing the newbies in this one too. I can't seem to get the tag search going to remind me of everything but I don't think everyone did a project post unfortunately.



> Well I guess that s a wrap then huh?
> - HokieKen


As for this….in the words of Steve Jobs "one more thing"…..well there are a few more things really. People will have to wait through this week though to see them all.

One should be today I think, another tomorrow, not sure on the last one. Just something to keep an eye out for.


----------



## waho6o9

Tons of fun no doubt about it.

Gorgeous grain combo on a useful bow saw is beautiful to look at and functional as well.
Top shelf:


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Couldn't have said it better myself Kenny and Dave. And Dave , it looks like mine will get there Thursday barring any complications…. lol . Thanks again everyone for such great work and participation


----------



## HokieKen

> I can't seem to get the tag search going to remind me of everything but I don't think everyone did a project post unfortunately.
> 
> - ki7hy


Here are the projects currently tagged according to OP

And yeah, hopefully you guys that didn't do a project post for your entry, will. And please tag it with "april 2017 surprise swap" so we can find it.

MAN, just looking at that Maple grain in that saw gets me all hot and bothered!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

And Dave you were correct, it's a compass plane.


----------



## HokieKen

And a BIG THANKS of course to Josh for herding us cats! Once you've moderated one of these things, you understand that even though it's not hard, it does take away from family/shop/drinking time and sometimes can be nerve-wracking. Especially when there are shipping problems! And Josh had to make a call on whether to allow the power tool LDO did (good call on that one), then he had to work it out so LDO could do that one without having to ship the beast. So yeah, Josh had a bit of stress and donated his time. So thanks Josh. Don't worry, Jeff's the next sucker… I mean leader.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yup I'm sure Jeff will have no problems being the next sucker… I mean leader. Just let me know if there is anything I can do to help Jeff. Looking forward to it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've always wanted a compass plane myself Josh. Just haven't ever really committed to looking for one yet.

I did forget about all the special arrangements on this one. Good job Josh. Kenny's right, it's not "hard" really but there is a level of stress associated with it because we are dealing with a bunch of internet chumps we don't really know (me included) and as moderator you kind of take responsibility for them.

As for the rest of the story. Looks like today will be some more goodies.


----------



## waho6o9

More good stuff on the way, most excellent


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I've been keeping my eye out for one on ebay, I just haven't pulled the trigger yet because I don't really "need" one. Don't tell my wife I said that  As for the other story… that is excellent to hear.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> More good stuff on the way, most excellent
> 
> - waho6o9


Nobody said it's good stuff Waho. Let's not get crazy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I ve been keeping my eye out for one on ebay, I just haven t pulled the trigger yet because I don t really "need" one. Don t tell my wife I said that
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I know how that goes. I even told my wife "if I ever die make sure you sell all of my shop stuff for twice what I told you I paid"


----------



## DavePolaschek

Similar to Josh "needing" a compass plane, I've been hankering for a combination plane. Haven't seen any drool-worthy Stanley 45s on eBay, so at Handworks, I pre-ordered the LV/Veritas one that'll ship this fall. Looking forward to getting that…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I didn't know Veritas was coming out with one. Now I need to go browse the Lee Valley site to find it. I have a 45 and it's a cool piece of kit but wouldn't hesitate to get a Veritas one myself.

Do you mind me asking what they want for t?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I didn't know LV was doing one of those either. Another one of those things that I don't really "need"... lol I already have a Stanley 45


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hey DaveP. you mind posting a link to that LV combo plane?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Please do Dave because I can't find it on LV.

Josh I have the 45 as well but I'm obsessed with that PMV-11 steel. I don't care what people say I can tell a night and day difference. Maybe it's because I work the really hard AZ woods or what but if I can get something in PMV-11 over something that's not, I will. So I'm interested. Would end up selling my 45 for it though.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Found this pic but that's about it. I would also sell my 45 for it too.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, you hand-tool guys are weird. Dont y'all know they make routers? You can even mount them in tables these days!

Seriously though, I'd like to have a combination plane but NO WAY I'd use it enough to justify the cost of the Veritas. But may be interested in a 45 when y'all decide to sell. So y'all give me first shot!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Will do Kenny…. FYI… routers are way too loud an messy. Not to say I will not use one, if I have a crap ton of routing to do. Let's be serious. Sometimes you just need to use the power…. lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

There's not a link for it yet, but I chewed up a board with it at Handworks and was immediately sold.

They weren't asking much. Just a credit card number ;-) I think my card will get charged a little north of $400, but I ordered a few blades with it, and got the "free" blade holders they were throwing in.

I think it's supposed to ship in August or September, and pre-orders are closed now (since Memorial Day, iirc) until it does. I'll post info once it ships. Might be my first review on the site.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You're just figuring out that we're weird NOW, Kenny? What, are you slow? ;-)

I've had ringing in my ears since 1995. Don't need to make it worse with power tools.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm with Josh. I prefer the hand tools but I'm busy. Barely get stuff done and I always take on too much. I use my router but I do enjoy some nice hand tool only pieces for the house/family. In fact I have a locking miter set coming today I'm interested in trying out so I'll fire up the router this weekend.

Nice pic, looks like a winner to me. Dave please do a review. The $400 plus would have been my guess. Actually $500 all inclusive would have been my guess ultimately. Pmv-11 steel?? I'm very interested.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm obsessed with that PMV-11 steel.


If you can find ATS-34 (Japanese sintered stainless, used mostly in knives a decade ago), you'll probably dig that, too. I bought *SIX* CRKT Apache knives (made with ATS-34) on eBay shortly after they quit making them.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks like that's mainly knives Dave but I'm intrigued. They say there's a US equivalent like 154a or something (I closed the tab on my browser).

I don't have the pmv-11 chisels and probably won't get them but in planes I can tell a night and day difference. A small piece of that US equivalent steel was mighty spendy.

I enjoy making planes, a lot. I have 4 of the Veritas wood plane kits (the Norris adjuster type) I'll start very soon when I plan the wood species (yes, I might even buy wood for these) and they have the PMV-11 blades so I'm extremely excited to try them out.


----------



## Babieca

> Man, you hand-tool guys are weird. Dont y all know they make routers? You can even mount them in tables these days!
> 
> Seriously though, I d like to have a combination plane but NO WAY I d use it enough to justify the cost of the Veritas. But may be interested in a 45 when y all decide to sell. So y all give me first shot!
> 
> - HokieKen


If you're more interested in a user than something to collect, keep your eyes out for the rebranded 45s. I got a Montgomery Ward one (made by Stanley) with a complete set of cutters on Etsy for about $100.

I love my router, but it's a lot louder and and a lot messier than the 45. Plus the 45 is just a cool tool. (Keeping in mind that the "cool tool" designation comes from someone who uses and loves 1952 Shopsmith)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah Kenny I got my 45 on craigslist for $120. All cutters original box and cutter holders etc. it's a type 12 or 15 or whichever one first introduced the micro adjust for the fence which is worth having. Mos said it was a good deal so I bought it because that dude knows the 45 and 55. It far less troublesome to setup than I imagined it would be. It's pretty cool for sure.


----------



## HokieKen

Most tools are "cool" if you ask me Sam ;-) And, yes I would definitely be looking for a user, not a collector. Users only allowed in my shop. Thanks for the Etsy tip. I'm not really "hunting" for one but I do check e-Bay occasionally and they're always WAY more than I'd pay.


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Dave, you'll only loose about 80% when you sell it to me. Well done!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh and Kenny if it makes you feel better. I rarely ever rip anything by hand. I enjoy hand tool woodworking a ton but I'm not going to kill myself over it. If I'm trying to do a project at a vacation spot I'll have no choice but otherwise I'm good without.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That s awesome Dave, you ll only loose about 80% when you sell it to me. Well done!
> 
> - HokieKen


Funny. I think it'll be another year or two before I could afford the Veritas. I've given USPS $130 this month alone!!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Looks like that's mainly knives Dave but I'm intrigued. They say there's a US equivalent like 154a or something (I closed the tab on my browser).


Yeah, it is mostly knives, Dave. Tools seldom need stainless, but for pocket knives it's pretty spiffy. 154a isn't as nice either, but it's probably the best there is for a hard stainless.

I keep wondering if I'll be able to find a batch of ATS-34 blanks when I get around to making a batch or two of knives (on my list) or whether I'll end up with something else. I sure like it for my everyday.


----------



## papadan

I did go back and add tags for the swap, but it still doesn't show up on your search.



> I've always wanted a compass plane myself Josh. Just haven't ever really committed to looking for one yet.
> 
> I did forget about all the special arrangements on this one. Good job Josh. Kenny's right, it's not "hard" really but there is a level of stress associated with it because we are dealing with a bunch of internet chumps we don't really know (me included) and as moderator you kind of take responsibility for them.
> 
> As for the rest of the story. Looks like today will be some more goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ki7hy


Whatcha waitin on Dave, someone already shipped a sixer? ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave the ATS-34 isn't cheap either. You said they don't make it anymore so I guess it makes sense. I'm not a good enough metal worker to take on something like that. If we indeed do a knife swap mine will likely be a lot or antique store refurb unless I get creative. Haven't thought it through enough yet.

You are right there Dan, but that's not what I'm waiting on. (Adding to the confusion and mystery)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We forgot to mention Pooh's sanding blocks and frame clamp. Another gem!!! I must be getting old because I forget half this stuff. I just looked at the projects. Kind of a bummer there aren't many there.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, I need a picture of you holding the mallet up Thor style (except more clothes) to hang in my shop. Maybe everyone from the swap should get one of the photos.

Dave, you're in charge of making the frames since you got the frame clamps.

Thanks!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think Hitachi still makes ATS-34, Dave, but it's so damned hard and very tough, too. It's a real bear unless it's cast into the shape you want ahead of time. Or that's my understanding. It was really hot for knives for about five years, but everyone gave up on it because machining it is so hard and the American competitor 154CM is plenty good once Crucible worked out their QC problems. Also, ATS-34 will rust. It's hard to do, but possible.

I loved it because I could sharpen my pocket knife, then abuse the snot out of it for 3-6 months before I had to sharpen again. It takes forever to sharpen, but once you're there, it stays sharp. Almost like a ceramic, except without the breakage.

I could probably print the photos too. But who's going to rip the 2×4s down into frame-sized strips for me? I'm assuming green-treat, because it's Kenny.


----------



## r33tc0w

> I love my router, but it s a lot louder and and a lot messier than the 45. Plus the 45 is just a cool tool. (Keeping in mind that the "cool tool" designation comes from someone who uses and loves 1952 Shopsmith)
> 
> - Babieca


I just acquired one from '57/58 - do you have the 500 tables or did you upgrade? Do you have any jigs that you've found useful for the TS/DrillPress/disc sander/lathe?


----------



## Babieca

> I love my router, but it s a lot louder and and a lot messier than the 45. Plus the 45 is just a cool tool. (Keeping in mind that the "cool tool" designation comes from someone who uses and loves 1952 Shopsmith)
> 
> - Babieca
> 
> I just acquired one from 57/58 - do you have the 500 tables or did you upgrade? Do you have any jigs that you ve found useful for the TS/DrillPress/disc sander/lathe?
> 
> - r33tc0w


Mine is a 10ER. I put on a DC motor and controller from a treadmill and use it almost exclusively as a lathe and disc sander. I'm planning on making a drum sander attachment for it as well. Something like this: 

I'm always keeping my eyes out for another to use as a dedicated drill press.

I don't even have a saw arbor for it and frankly the small table and tilting table for bevel cuts scare the crap out of me.


----------



## waho6o9

Sale ends in: 04d 09h 12m
Quantity:
More than 10 available
38 sold / See feedback
Was:US $20.99 What does this price mean?
You save: $2.10 (10% off)
Price:
US $18.89
Buy It Now
Add to cart
36 watching Add to watch list
Add to collection

o1 price steal reduction on eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112228607108?ul_noapp=true


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn package still says out for delivery. I wonder if they are screwing with me because of what I said when I dropped it off.

I said, "can you send this to CA for like 11 days, then to TN for another 9 days and then send it on to the original recipient?" they looked at me funny and said "ummm…..no" I said "well, that's odd because you did it for my buddy Waho over the last two plus weeks"


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol, that's is hilarious Dave.

Wahoo thanks for the tip. I just picked some up from them


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, I need a picture of you holding the mallet up Thor style (except more clothes) to hang in my shop. Maybe everyone from the swap should get one of the photos.
> 
> Dave, you're in charge of making the frames since you got the frame clamps.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - ki7hy












Good Lord I am sexy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep! Hopefully that little thing prints well enough cause I'm hanging it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh and don't get that too close to your mouth. I "polished" it remember.


----------



## HokieKen

You might not wanna put that where your wife can see it. Things like that have been known to wreck marriages.

You've been warned…


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh and don't get that too close to your mouth. I "polished" it remember.
> 
> - ki7hy


 I boiled it as soon as I opened it. Only a faint smell of the original finish still there.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You might not wanna put that where your wife can see it. Things like that have been known to wreck marriages.
> 
> You ve been warned…
> 
> - HokieKen


No green fez, no worries.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but green cape trumps green fez when it comes to the ladies.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not green enough.

PACKAGE DELIVERED!


----------



## HokieKen

Where? I can't find it… I'm looking everywhere ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's there. Keep looking.


----------



## HokieKen

Okay but the neighbors are staring. You think I should take my cape off?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You don't normally wear a cape around your neighbors?


----------



## HokieKen

Well, sure. I think me wearing a cape and pants at the same time is confusing them though. It's usually either/or


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hmmm….I don't think they're the ones that are confused.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, you're in charge of making the frames since you got the frame clamps.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord I am sexy.


So given the size of the photo, should I use toothpicks or popsicle sticks for the frames?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OK peeps…you wondered what was in the package…here you go!

Now go look at it and favorite it and comment and stuff so I don't have to spend $50 to get a top 3 again!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dave, use both. Get creative.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Jeez. Just realized I'm going to have to finish my new bench this weekend so I have room to use my new frame clamps.

Kenny, wanna pm me a larger version of the picture so I can print it out bigger than wallet size?

Anyone who wants one for their shop (or maybe the next lumberjocks calendar?) let me know. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Dave. I'm not permitted to give out larger pictures of myself unless you have a license to posess large quantities of sexy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry no license. In MN that's a permit and requires fingerprints. Now if I was in Wisconsin…

Guess I'll just have to print them out wallet size, which might be more convenient for some of the guys, anyhow.


----------



## ToddJB

Kenny has such a delicate grip on that hammer.

Stunning, Dave


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Kenny has such a delicate grip on that hammer.
> 
> Stunning, Dave
> 
> - ToddJB


He's doing the best he can Todd. It's a manly hammer.


----------



## HokieKen

He likes it best when I'm gentle Todd.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Now even though I think you should all go and look at that project and hit the favorite button and comment on it and all that stuff. This isn't it.

I have a feeling Bill will have a pretty damn good week this week.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well Kenny my wife saw the pic and I'm safe. She likes dudes with hair on too and no facial hair. She at least gets that with me and I could always shave the facial hair I suppose.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhh, so she has bad taste in general. Explains a lot. ;-p


----------



## Lazyman

Not sure that I have seen all 15 tools but what I did see is some nice work guys. It's been fun following along.


----------



## HokieKen

> Not sure that I have seen all 15 tools but what I did see is some nice work guys. It s been fun following along.
> 
> - Lazyman


We really did kinda spread the reveals out this time ;-) I gotta say, this is the most active thread I think we've ever had in a swap. Which has been awesome and FUN!

But, to kinda condense it, here's a reveal summary:

*Babieca to LDO2802*









*Buckbuster31 to Papadan*

















*Builtinbkyn to r33tc0w*









*r33tc0w to Builtinbkyn*









*Dave Polascheck to Mark Kornell*









*The Fridge to Buckbuster31*


















*Gr8Hunter to The Fridge*









*HokieKen to PoohBaah*









*WoodworkJosh to Gr8hunter*









*LDO2802 to Waho6o9*









*Papadan to ki7hy*

























































*PoohBaah to Dave Polascheck*

















*Waho6o9 to WoodworkJosh*









*Mark Kornell to Babieca*









*ki7hy to HokieKen*


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks Kenny, for condensing it for us like that. You beat me too it. I really appreciate it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I have to say thank you to AZ Dave for the really cool package I received yesterday. Man, I'm not sure what I did to deserve it, but it sure made a tough day, much better. Opening that box and seeing that incredible plane, mallet and center finder, blew me away. I'm heading to the shop this morning just to make some shavings with the new toy.

Dave, I know getting back into the shop wasn't your idea of fun >cough< but thanks again and thank your wife for allowing you that horrible shop time away from family duties 

*"Ahhhh! My eyes!"*










Kenny that pic scared the bajeebuz out of me. Did I miss the shop surprise costume party you guys held yesterday?

Oh Josh, that piece of O1 is going in the mail this morning. Couldn't do it yesterday. I'll send you the tracking info so you can keep an eye out for it. Hopefully it doesn't go to CA then to OH and back before it gets to you lol


----------



## HokieKen

No sweat. I'd already saved the pics for my own reference since they were so spread out. This way, next time I moderate one, I'll be able to go back and see who I want to give my name to. (Hint: it's going to be Bill, I need a frame saw)


----------



## HokieKen

It's an acquired taste Bill. Just keep looking at it…


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks for sending that Bill, be on the lookout for another package today. You might just have another little something coming your way.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

WOW …after seeing them like that …every1 did a fine job …and a special thanks to our kindergarten CHEIF for keeping everything flowing …and us children in check …LMAO :<))


----------



## HokieKen

> WOW …after seeing them like that …every1 did a fine job…
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I know, looking at them all in one post is like scrolling down through a high-end tool site that only carries stuff I can't afford!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> (Hint: it s going to be Bill, I need a frame saw)


Seeing that got me to order three of the Gramercy Tools frame saw kits. One to screw up, one for me, and one for someone else. Thanks for adding more projects to my list, Bill.

Kenny, nice work collecting everything in one place. You're a good guy, no matter what other Dave says.


----------



## HokieKen

> (Hint: it s going to be Bill, I need a frame saw)
> 
> Seeing that got me to order three of the Gramercy Tools frame saw kits…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I have a birthday coming up next month so I actually put that kit on my "wishlist" 



> Kenny, nice work collecting everything in one place. You re a good guy, no matter what other Dave says.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


No, Dave was right. I'm a total douche.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill, it was no trouble and I always appreciate the opportunity to force someone to use something I made. Hone that blade and have fun. Hopefully it doesn't fall apart or the climate doesn't mess with it. If you can't get it to work then it's definitely the climate not the craftsmanship. 

Thanks for putting those together Kenny. All the losers on here not making project posts makes it difficult for slower people like me. Also fridge's stuff!!! I even like fridge despite what Rob says about him and I forgot about his stuff. Then the mallet and duck call and the layout tools are top notch. I almost feel bad! Easy to miss things here. So thanks. You're still a douche though.

Dave P thanks for buying a kit to make for me. I appreciate it. Definitely don't send one to Kenny, he won't know how to use it. You have to put it together and stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

> Dave P thanks for buying a kit to make for me. I appreciate it. Definitely don't send one to Kenny, he won't know how to use it. You have to put it together and stuff.
> 
> - ki7hy


You *CAN* use T-Track to build it, right?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thinking it through Kenny, I don't see why you couldn't…..you have me thinking.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO ...THANKS GUYS ….now when I see this thread http://lumberjocks.com/topics/229377 I guess you know where my mind goes ball juice LMAO :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Tony, everyone knows you never add shellac to the ball sweat finish no matter what cut it is, especially as just a sealer!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, if I were French I could have called it a French polish yeah??


----------



## HokieKen

I'd go with Australian Polish. It comes from "down under".


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Speaking of Australian. Does anyone have one or a couple of those HNT Gordon hand planes or spokeshaves? I've seen them a few times but I just can't see myself spending that much on a wooden hand plane. No matter how good it is?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've been researching filister planes because I want to try and make one. Was hoping someone made a kit for the hardware and I keep seeing theirs come up. It's damn sexy for a modern day wooden filister but at $1500 it's crazy.

I couldn't find a kit so I'll have to plan out my own I suppose.


----------



## HokieKen

The grooving plane Josh made could be pretty simply modified to be a fillister. Yeah Josh?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Let me know what you come up with Dave. I've also been wanting to make a filister. My grooving plane I made for GR8 was probably not a bad place to start.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree it's a good start Josh for sure. I was hoping to find a sexy kit somewhere so the hardware looks cool. I've been thinking that maybe when I build a plane I should try to start making them look cool for a change and filisters have the potential for some sexy.

I'll come up with something but I have a ton of other tool kits I've acquired and will be building over the next couple months so this one is on hold. Research has started though.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That sounds great, I am not in any rush for it either. It's just something I've been thinking about as well. And like you I can't see myself ever spending $1500 on a block of wood with a blade in it. No matter how sexy it looks….. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That sounds great, I am not in any rush for it either. It s just something I ve been thinking about as well. And like you I can t see myself ever spending $1500 on a block of wood with a blade in it. No matter how sexy it looks….. lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Not even if the pope himself pope polished it.


----------



## r33tc0w

A big thank you is in order to ki7hy for picking up my slack in this swap. Don't be surprised Bill if you one day receive something else in the mail from me, I got some training to do


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's all good John.


----------



## HokieKen

I've often said that where there's slack, you're sure to find Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I ve often said that where there s slack, you re sure to find Dave.
> 
> - HokieKen


Awe thanks Kenny…..I think.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well Dave, I guess as long as you are picking up the slack and not putting it down you are good to go…. LOL


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I like to throw barbs Dave's way but I think we all know he's as good as it gets when it comes to takin' care of his LJ brothers ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Well Dave, I guess as long as you are picking up the slack and not putting it down you are good to go…. LOL
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Well knowing what I know, you deserve the same props buddy.

Kenny….kind of I guess maybe a little.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny….kind of I guess maybe a little.
> 
> - ki7hy


Don't get the big head though. Most of us are total douche bags. The bar is pretty low. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny I appreciate that. I didn't do it to get props or anything. I had the means and made the time and my below average craftsmanship is just good enough to pull off a few things around here so I did it. I'm not the only one who put extra time and money into the swap, Bill has a good rest of the week coming it looks like, after talking with him yesterday, this couldn't have come at a better time either. So kudos to Josh and Kenny as well.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't even know what y'all are talking about anymore. Is there a lemon shortage in NY or something? Is Bill having to *taste* his beer?! I hope you got him some fruit Josh!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Fruit was your job Kenny. Since the job kind of fit you better.


----------



## HokieKen

It's true, I do taste good and I am juicy.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yup, Fruit was Kenny's job… lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> It s true, I do taste good and I am juicy.
> 
> - HokieKen


All subjective except the juicy part. Should have sucked it in for the Thor pic. Unless you already were?


----------



## HokieKen

That's just baby weight. I should loose it pretty easily 'cause the judge said I have to stop eating babies.

All of my sweat pants have Juicy written across the ass though. So no matter what, people still know.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thank god after tomorrow we can put this thread and Kenny out to pasture.


----------



## HokieKen

You can try to put me out to pasture. My Mom's been trying for 40 years so good luck!

And… I'm pretty sure this thread went out to pasture several days ago :-/


----------



## HokieKen

And rh 75%. F this. What is this…. Louisiana?!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea that's getting pretty close to Louisiana temps and humidity.


----------



## papadan

A big thanks to everyone for a great swap. I've been extremely bust lately and time for a little rest. Someone please wake me when it's time to start the next one!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Time to start bottling that polish Kenny.

Dan don't sleep too deep buddy.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

One last project…. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> One last project…. lol
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


That's what I'm talking about buddy!!! Bill is a lucky dude for sure! Awesome job everyone!


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well a package with a really groovy grooving plane and some illegal rosewood winding sticks, evidently showed up on my doorstep sometime last evening. For some reason the postman didn't ring and just left the package in the vestibule. It was discovered early this morning when I was taking Willie out for a walk.

Here's the groovy grooving plane and the cool but illegal winding sticks. 










Then a box of lemons showed up later in the morning. I found it when I was leaving to come to the shop :O










Ah it wasn't really a box of lemons, but I did find a pretty neat wood shop woodworker handmade bottle opener and a six of some cool brews in the box, but sadly, no lemons too. 










Man I don't know what I did to deserve all this attention, but I sure don't mind. It's like woodworkers Christmas every day  Keep 'em coming guys! lol

Josh, Dave and Kenny, thanks man. I know we only know one another thru and online forum, but we're Lumberjocks in arms AFAIC. And Kenny, you're are a madman, but also a pretty solid dude! Actually most everyone I've come to know on LJs are solid, down to earth people. Happy I found the place.

Oh and reet, I wouldn't feel bad about this. Josh, Dave and Kenny are just trying to show each other up. You know they have big egos lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill Kenny and I discussed lemons but he said they wouldn't fit in the box. He also showed me 6 beers he was shipping…did only 3 make it and the lush drank 3 while packing?

What's the yellow thing on the box before you opened it? Don't tell me it's a box carrier you use when a box doesn't fit in your purse…..please tell me that. Even if you pulled the box carrier thing out of your purse to use it. Tell me it's not a box handle you bought and pulled out of your purse.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad it made it there in one piece Bill! I couldn't fit a lemon in the but one has a picture of an orange on it so that'll have to do. FWIW, it's a little known fact that The Fridge was a beer model when he was in 4th grade. That's him on the middle label there.

What the heck is that fake booby lookin' thing strapped to that box?


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh great minds…


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, and for the record, the beer has nothing to do with the swap. I just enjoyed seeing the beers Bill was drinking and his appreciation for good beer. Nobody else really expressed any interest so he got my "beer love". I would have sent some to Josh for moderating but he doesn't drink! I know Pooh likes good beer but I sent him a couple too.

Bill, Pooh and I will expect to see you in the Beer Swap! And NO REGIFTING! (Seriously, let me know what you think if the "Float Your Boat". It's a new brew and I just tried it the same night I packaged yours for the first time. One of the most unique flavors I think I've had. Will pair very well with some peanuts or cashews.


----------



## builtinbkyn

ROFLOL Yes that is my box carrier and it does fit in my purse lol Hey when you have to walk to a lot of places rather than lose your parking spot, everything helps, especially when you have a #$%@ to carry lol

Man there were like 50 rags in the box. Coulda' used lemons to cushion the bottles  Just kidding. The unfortunate thing is, I don't have a fridge in the shop so I have to lug them home. Good thing I have my handy dandy carrier thigamajig. lol

I'm in the swap Kenny. Just didn't sign up yet.

Oh and no offense Fridge, but I thought of you too, when I saw that label lol Ah laughing is good medicine. Almost as good as beer  OK signing up for the swap now Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... OK signing up for the swap now Kenny.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


You just did. No need for an e-mail.

LOL to you thinking of Fridge too! )


----------



## HokieKen

> The unfortunate thing is, I don t have a fridge in the shop so I have to lug them home.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


What?! It's one thing not to be able to keep cold water in the shop but no beer?! Maybe you can move your purse hook to make room for a mini-fridge?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill you mentioned Reet earlier and I do want to address him so he doesn't take this wrong on behalf of myself, Kenny, and Josh who all have talked about this obviously, have been in more than one swap, and have all moderated a swap.

Reet, we did not in any way whatsoever do this to make you feel bad or ********************y or rub anything in your face. We did this for Bill who provided some of the gems that came out of this swap. We can start with that and it's 100% true.

We LOVE having newbies in the swap and I'll admit some people don't get an "equivalent" item to what they shipped and most are ok with it because it's about more than the item received. It's about a bunch of wood butchers getting to show off their skills with others who fully understand the process, hard work, and time invested in these swap projects.

I for one get nervous every time I ship to a fellow woodworker. I'm not a pro by any means so everything I've shipped had flaws. EVERHTHING! If I look close enough, everything I've received has had its own flaws to it as well and I don't think twice about it.

What IS however important for all of us is that our sender puts in effort and time. That's why we sent what we sent. Because Bill put in A LOT of time to not only create something special for someone he doesn't even know, but to create something worthy of lifetime use.

While I'm on the soap box I guess let's take a side track to letters. Swap letters are a thing. Maybe only people I've swapped with do this or what but I want to know the story behind my tools. So if Dan cut off half a finger trying to build me a knife then I want to know about it. Or what wood it is. Even the screwdriver Norm sent me last swap was Apple wood from his neighbors farm. How cool right??? I send letters, tell the story, bitch about my mistakes, and say thank you for the opportunity to build my recipient something they will hopefully use. The letters are almost the best part. Hell, I can't be the only one. Dan sent his on veneer!!! I save these letters in the shop. Might even frame them someday if I ever get frame clamps from one of these things.

So Reet, we aren't trying to be jerks or anything. We do think you phoned it in and we didn't think that was fair to Bill. So we just did what we did because we know the value behind what Bill did.

Off my soap box. Reet, don't be afraid to join another swap, look at items previously done and get an idea. Skills don't have to hold you back. Lack of effort will. If I remember right, Buckbuster was also a newbie and produced a mallet, an excellent mallet. Beautifully done and not extremely technical but it's better looking than any mallet in my shop right now guaranteed, I would totally take that mallet. A duck call as well which was awesome and beautiful! Must be a KY thing though cause I wouldn't know how to use it. So he definitely showed effort and I'm sure challenged himself. That's why Dan was happy I'm sure. 
Hang in there buddy, we want you to be a part of the LJs family, just stay further away from uncle Kenny. He's the weird uncle everyone should keep a solid distance from.


----------



## HokieKen

> ... A duck call as well which was awesome and beautiful! Must be a KY thing though cause *I wouldn't know how to use it*...
> 
> - ki7hy


Yeah… neither would the ducks since it would sound like a Turkey. You have no idea how hard I'm laughing. I got this picture of you in your green fez sitting in the desert with a shotgun trying to call ducks with a turkey call…. ))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah yeah. You picture that and laugh but don't picture Bill walking down the street with his purse over his shoulder and his little yellow rubber boobies bouncing along as he walks to his shop with a small box?? Errr…medium flat rate box, would hate to mispronounce something.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah, believe me I pictured both. I also pictured a 9-year-old Fridge posing down in the Bayou somewhere for a photo shoot. I don't know if it's lack of sleep or just natural immaturity but everything's funny today ;-P I should probably quite drinking at work… Nah


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Keep em coming guys! lol
> 
> - builtinbkyn


He means jokes about carrying a purse, fruit in his beer, and now yellow rubber boobies right?


----------



## HokieKen

Rubber Booby Box in Brooklyn
Rubber Booby Box in Brooklyn
Rubber Booby Box in Brooklyn



> stay further away from uncle Kenny. He's the weird uncle everyone should keep a solid distance from.
> 
> - ki7hy


Huh, that's funny. My brother always says the same thing to his kids. Weird.


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL yeah maybe there's something in the air because I can't stop laughing either. And I think reet is cool with everything. Well at least I hope. I sent him a message explaining things.

I know there are some amazing craftsman on this site. I think we all know that and see it. I know I'm not one of them. But I keep trying and I think reet (John) will too. He's been hankering for me to get my moisture meter on that block of oak so he can maybe start working on the chop for his vise. But I can't remember where I stowed it. I have two storage lockers full of job site stuff, scaffolding, job site saws, left over materials and a lot of other crap. It's probably in one of those so I'll try to get there and dig it out. I actually only ever used it on masonry and never thought I'd need it in the shop lol

I love my man purse. Been on a lot of jobs with me. It used to carry contracts and construction documents, but now it only holds my laptop and a banana for lunch lol Oh and the keys to my truck so I don't forget them in the shop or house and have to walk back to get them. I'd feel stupid carrying a briefcase :O Man a guy could get a complex from this ridicule lol

Oh and Dave the yahoo wouldn't know a duck from a turkey if one bit him in the ass. lol


----------



## TheFridge

Post to bottom

Josh, if you're going for a compass plane go for the 20 or 20-1/2.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well I think after all of that. I really think this thread needs to be put to bed. This was a great swap and I enjoyed every minute of if. Like Dave and Bill said reet. We didn't want to make you feel bad at all. That was not the intention. We just like making stuff. We sincerely hope you participate in future swaps. Until then, Happy Woodworking everyone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hey fridge, why a 20 or 20 1/2 over say a 113 or something? I'm totally new with the idea of a compass plane so educate me sir.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea Fridge same question as Dave whats the benefits?


----------



## theoldfart

The twenty has better ergonomics. I have a 113 and it can be a pain to maintain the cutters adjustment and the web between the thumb and finger gets irritated from the cutters edge.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Hmmm that is really good to know. I would have never guessed that.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> The twenty has better ergonomics. I have a 113 and it can be a pain to maintain the cutters adjustment and the web between the thumb and finger gets irritated from the cutters edge.
> 
> - theoldfart


Hey Kevin. Haven't seen you post any projects in quite a while. Be great to see you in the next swap. But no plaid stuff please


----------



## theoldfart

Josh, look here about halfway down the page.

Bill, I'm working on a Connecticut Valley dressing table. Cabriole legs, shell carved drawers, dovetail and M&T joinery. Needless to say it's taking a while!

Edit: whats wrong with plaid? Norm wears it as does the McKenzie brothers.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Josh, look here about halfway down the page.
> 
> Bill, I m working on a Connecticut Valley dressing table. Cabriole legs, shell carved drawers, dovetail and M&T joinery. Needless to say it s taking a while!
> 
> Edit: whats wrong with plaid? Norm wears it as does the McKenzie brothers.
> 
> - theoldfart


Oh that sounds nice. I don't see a blog on it so I'll keep an eye out for the project card.

Ah Norm, Norm. To think he was an expert on everything lol And the McKenzie Brothers? They're in Oh Canada! It's cold up there. But I do have plaid flannel underwear to keep me warm when the need arises lol

So hurry up and finish that heirloom piece so you can join the next swap. You have 'till school starts


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, there are progress pics somewhere on the Furniture Makers thread.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks a bunch for the info


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man I love a good porter. This one is nice and smokey and goes well with my pizza and calzone. Cheers Kenny 

Oh I put a little polish on the opener with the buffing wheel on my grinder.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We messed up Josh!!! We sent the dude a bunch of tools and all he wanted was a six pack and a bottle opener….damn I hate it when Kenny's right.


----------



## DavePolaschek

At least you sent him some citrus, Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good point, he can cut off the brass and steel hardware from the center finder and use it as a drink stir stick too I suppose.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Though if you "put a little polish on it with your buffing wheel" like you did with Kenny's tools, it might make the beer taste funny…


----------



## builtinbkyn

> We messed up Josh!!! We sent the dude a bunch of tools and all he wanted was a six pack and a bottle opener….damn I hate it when Kenny s right.
> 
> - ki7hy


LOL well I also started on my other homework


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Did you get the blade honed? What are the shavings that look like they came from the plane? Was it not true anymore? The bottom was definitely flat when I sent it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That wood does look cool at that angle. All space aged and stuff.


----------



## TheFridge

Josh. I may or may not have a 20 for sale in fair to good shape.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yup just needed a bottle opener and beer. The top plane looks excellent from that angle


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Did you get the blade honed? What are the shavings that look like they came from the plane? Was it not true anymore? The bottom was definitely flat when I sent it.
> 
> - ki7hy


Didn't start on the blade yet. I re-flattened the bottom. Maybe the change in humidity had some effect on it. It's in the 90% range here the last few days. Odd thing. The oil that you used on the it came off when I had it clamped in the vise. It soaked right into the leather on the chops. You can see the lighter area in the pic. So I'm going to sand it a bit just wax the body. I love the citrus, but the other unknown wood is really cool looking. I looks like a burl, but I know it's not.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That 90% might do it. It's been really high here (like 22%) so I thought maybe it would be ok but 90% here means it's pouring rain. It does affect it for sure. When I received my package from Dan the brass mallet head slid right off the mallet and I'm sure it was tight when Dan put it in the box, his work is good. So it definitely matters. 90% and the plane was probably going crazy.

As for the boiled linseed oil, I didn't even use much, only two very thin coats and I wiped it down. That's an odd one to me as well. It still better to sand and wax. I'm not crazy fond of the yellow the BLO turned it. Was the first time on the citrus for BLO and with the time constraints I had to roll with it so it will look better with it gone. Post some pics, or email some to me if you don't mind when the BLO is off please.

Sorry you had homework. I definitely didn't mean for that to happen.


----------



## r33tc0w

Y'all I'm not offended in any way - Here's what I've learned through this:
1. Marking accurate thickness down the off-center of a barrel is best done by using tape wrapped around the circumference and marking start and end points which you then can subtract half the thickness you want to leave on either end. I used a bow caliper to gauge the thickness of my leather then transferred it to the bat while trying to keep at least 3/4" thickness of bat between each side. 
2. Tape works a lot better than trying to draw a straight line on a n irregular surface.
3. Band saws are a lot less terrifying to work with than a Table Saw.
4. Leather absorbs everything… sweat, water, oil from skin, everything.
5. Allow for longer dry times with BLO
6. When you think you've sanded enough and it doesnt affect any glue up or joinery, sand some more
7. If you sign up for a tool swap, be sure to have a dedicated work space to actually do work.
8. If all else fails, take a piece of wood and throw a t-track on it 

I really appreciate all the kind words for my noobish endeavor, just blame Fridge for me signing up since I've been stalking him on these forums ever since he gifted me with a sweet wood-bodied jointer plane. Bill, I do expect you make me something else out of that live oak slab though 

Life has a funny way of dealing out lessons and what I gained from this experience outweighs any skill I could have gathered in the shop. Pre-requisites for me signing up on the next swap; a workbench, the ability to saw by hand a straight line (with Bill's bowsaw of course), a restored shopsmith so I can actually turn something!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't worry about not being able to saw a straight line, cow. I can't, even with a really nice frame saw. But I am working on a kerfing plane (with an adjustable guide) which should help me. And if that doesn't work, I'll buy one of the Lee Valley saw guides and ride with training wheels until I get it right. In the mean time, I allocate a bunch of extra time for planing things straight after I cut or I cut things that *need* curves. :-/

We're all learning.


----------



## HokieKen

Well said cow and good on ya'!

Bill, glad you buffed the opener up. I was kinda in a hurry so you'd get the beer for the weekend and figured the opener might end up in the shop to be abused anyway. Glad you like the porter. Not one of my preferences but I thought it might be up your alley


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That 90% might do it. It s been really high here (like 22%) so I thought maybe it would be ok but 90% here means it s pouring rain. It does affect it for sure. When I received my package from Dan the brass mallet head slid right off the mallet and I m sure it was tight when Dan put it in the box, his work is good. So it definitely matters. 90% and the plane was probably going crazy.
> 
> As for the boiled linseed oil, I didn t even use much, only two very thin coats and I wiped it down. That s an odd one to me as well. It still better to sand and wax. I m not crazy fond of the yellow the BLO turned it. Was the first time on the citrus for BLO and with the time constraints I had to roll with it so it will look better with it gone. Post some pics, or email some to me if you don t mind when the BLO is off please.
> 
> Sorry you had homework. I definitely didn t mean for that to happen.
> 
> - ki7hy


Oh I don't mind homework. You kind of informed of it in advance. The hardest parts you did. I get to make it look prettier than it already is.

I like the yellow too. Hope it stays that way. Heck people buy yellow heart for the yellow and it's expensive. I picked up a small block of it to turn pens (6×6x2) and it was 20 bucks if I remember. Wish you knew what the body wood is. It looks really cool. Hope what ever finish I use, keeps it looking as it does.

Yeah 90% isn't rain here. It's schweddy balls time. 100% is rain lol

Oh reet, that saw isn't for sawing straight lines per say. So don't be discouraged if things don't work out as planned lol Actually it's better at cutting curves. Hence a turning saw 

Oh and thanks for being a good sport in this. I think we're all still learning about a lot of things including woodworking and in life  Oh get that bench and Shopsmith up. With just those two, you'll have a complete workshop.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Well said cow and good on ya !
> 
> Bill, glad you buffed the opener up. I was kinda in a hurry so you d get the beer for the weekend and figured the opener might end up in the shop to be abused anyway. Glad you like the porter. Not one of my preferences but I thought it might be up your alley
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh that's no shop tool. It would get trashed in there. It's sitting on the counter ready for action.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Reet, good on you and a fully expect to see you in a swap soon. Really soon so get on it buddy! Also Bill is right, the saw he made isn't really for straight lines at all. So you're kind of winning already if you can't do a straight line with it.

Bill, I was just driving home from work and thought about you flattening that, when you do put the blade and wedge in with it but make sure you don't have the blade protrude. I usually make a thick wedge to shove in there when I flatten those. You want to flatten that while it's under pressure.


----------



## r33tc0w

I actually used it to finish a cut on a patch for an old door knob void, it was a circle, then I got afraid I was going to break it so I disassembled it and placed it back in the box until I muster more courage to use it on something else fragile


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Cut new teeth on the saw wahoo sent. Getting closer to cutting dovetails


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So he sent a dovetail saw? Looked bigger like a tenon saw but sometimes it's hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty good Josh but, practice makes perfect. Since I like you, I'm going to send you acouple you can practice on. No need to thank me.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Purdy 





































Dave I don't know what the unknown wood is, but I want some more lol There are a few little punky spots in it, but it's still beautiful. That is finished with just Crystal Clear Wax and that's it's natural color as I sanded thru the oil and what ever else was on it. Same goes for the citrus. It's yellow and looks great!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks better than when I sent it Bill. I actually think the wood is eucalyptus that either has slight burl or was burling or however that works. I made sure the slightly punky stuff was book matched in the back and of course put the solid citrus in the center where the bkade was so it would still work ok.

Let me know how it works for you. I hope you get many years of service. I'm sorry the fit and finish wasn't perfect it was definitely rushed. Even then though when I threw my smoother's blade which is the same blade in there, it worked perfect. So now it's pretty, and should be really function. Looks like a winner.

PS brass pin looks great too. Thanks for making that look good. I'll send you more to finish up and ship back soon.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh and I do have to say, I'm beyond excited to see that plane make it into the right hands. Makes me happy Bill.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> That s pretty good Josh but, practice makes perfect. Since I like you, I m going to send you acouple you can practice on. No need to thank me.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yea I bet you wouldn't mind someone else sharpening and setting your saws. It's not the funnest job, but it is really rewarding once you done.

Bill that plane looks absolutely phenomenal. You must have fixed it up from when Dave sent it to you. Cause it didn't look that good before ... lol


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh will you stop. The plane is really cool and I loved the fact I had to do something for it too lol It was a diamond in the rough and I know if you were able to spend more time with it, it would have been perfect.

That blade is stout, though I didn't get to work it yet. Where is it from?

Oh as for the flattening. When I did it I pulled the blade, turned it business side up and put it back with the wedge in place. I've fettled a few planes before 

This baby should take some whisper thin shavings when put into service


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Rhett here on the forum sells some on eBay. He only sells 1.5" blades which is a bummer because I would get many more in different sizes easy.

It could take thick to thin before I sent it I swear. Lol

If I had the time I would have removed the blo and cleaned up the throat which was really ugly. The brass too. You did everything I would have loved to have the time to do.

The blade I used to test Your was pulled from my little smother built the same as yours but mine is a little shorter. I still have a couple more of Rhett's blades so I'll build more with them.

Here my little smoother after months of use. I love this little thing.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Yup, from looking at pics online I'd say it's eucalyptus too. Red color and the burly grain.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The one I posted was eucalyptus. Scraps from my dining room table. The logs I got the stuff in your plane from were a craigslist special. We're really dry already when I got them and the were chopped already so no leaves or bark. They were dirty so I didn't really know what I had until I milled them.

I think I have another half a log around here maybe one and a half logs but I'm not sure. Im working on my table saw wing/router table and not having any fun doing it.  part of the shop duties I suppose. This was last weekends chores hence why I chose to attempt some tools instead.


----------



## HokieKen

Did you get all your shop chores done yesterday Dave?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that's BLO on the bottom of my bench and on that leg assembly  Try to scrape/sand the other leg assembly and BLO it today and I'll be ready to flip )


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice work, Kenny. I still think you'll probably be confused by the spectre of a right-side-up bench, but good luck on wrapping it up!

I'm prepping metal for my million-dollar-windows this morning, then taking the bit and brace to my new bench to make holes for workholding. Will be novel to actually unbox my holdfasts.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Good going Kenny. It will be nice to see it with the shiny side up. But it's been topside down for so long, you may start to get confused on how to use it. :O


----------



## waho6o9

> Cut new teeth on the saw wahoo sent. Getting closer to cutting dovetails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Good job Josh I'm glad you're able to save the saw!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I might mount my end vise to the top for a couple months to ease the transition;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Did you get all your shop chores done yesterday Dave?
> 
> - HokieKen


Nope. Didn't even get to start until around 2pm because the wife needed my help with some stuff.

I got the wood cut for some shelving under the tablesaw wing so I just need to put it together which it essentially looks just like a double layered made to size pallet. I also fixed the sag in the wing that was messing with the router.

Also, I need to make a miter bar this morning for it but other than that I finished my small log sled. So I did get a bunch done for the short time I had.










This is a two foot olive log.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Yep, that s BLO on the bottom of my bench and on that leg assembly  Try to scrape/sand the other leg assembly and BLO it today and I ll be ready to flip )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


This is exciting man. Can't wait to see it finished. Definitely jealous. Wish I was flipping a new bench over today.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good job guys. My shop was hot enough that I just cleaned and then called it a day. I'll work on stuff some other day. Didn't even get the bench-top cleared of all the tools, but I did sweep and turn a bunch of t-shirt scraps into shop rags while sitting in the shade outside. Had to replenish the supply after sending a bunch to Mark. :-/


----------



## HokieKen

Not in the cards to flip it over today. This is way better anyway.


----------



## TheFridge

> I ve been stalking him
> 
> - r33tc0w


I hope it's not weird to say I'm strangely aroused….


----------



## HokieKen

> Nope. Didn't even get to start until around 2pm because the wife needed my help with some stuff.
> 
> I got the wood cut for some shelving under the tablesaw wing so I just need to put it together which it essentially looks just like a double layered made to size pallet. I also fixed the sag in the wing that was messing with the router.
> 
> Also, I need to make a miter bar this morning for it but other than that I finished my small log sled. So I did get a bunch done for the short time I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a two foot olive log.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ki7hy


That sled's pretty slick Dave. I don't think I've ever seen one that uses a pipe clamp like that. Looks pretty much like my straight-edge rip sled for my table saw but with the pipe clamp instead of toggle clamps. Now if I can just get a hold of a band saw big enough to use something like that on…

Oh yeah. I'm sure you're just using that Olive wood for testing the sled out. Feel free to ship it to me after you cut it down if you don't want it cluttering up your scrap box ;-P


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Yep, that s BLO on the bottom of my bench and on that leg assembly  Try to scrape/sand the other leg assembly and BLO it today and I ll be ready to flip )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey Kenny, those pegs that you have going through the leg assembly, are they draw bored or straight pegged?


----------



## HokieKen

> Hey Kenny, those pegs that you have going through the leg assembly, are they draw bored or straight pegged?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Those are draw bored Josh. Then I'm going to draw bore the long stretchers in as well. I'm going to peg the top to the legs on the front with just straight pegs and just let it set on the legs at back so those legs can rack a tad for expansion of the top.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Looking great, keep up the good work. That's smart to allow for some movement. You wouldn't want it to split on ya.


----------



## Babieca

I wanted to play with my new toy, but neither my tack hammer nor my plastic mallet were getting me where I needed to be. A brass tee fitting and plug, a 5/8 oak dowel, and about 10 minutes of my time got me a great little plane hammer. This thing is now taking beautifully thin shavings and is a real pleasure to use. Mark is a truly great craftsman.










I may turn a nicer handle at some point, but it works beautifully just like this and it's going to be a long time before I make it to the end of my current project list. So for now, I'll just use it as is.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That is hilarious, but very innovative. Looks great, and as long as it does the job. Nice thinking Babieca


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> That sled s pretty slick Dave. I don t think I ve ever seen one that uses a pipe clamp like that. Looks pretty much like my straight-edge rip sled for my table saw but with the pipe clamp instead of toggle clamps.
> - HokieKen


I assume your straight line rip fence looks like this?

That's the one I use. Plus some mesquite I'm about to use with it. Haven't used my bandsaw sled yet. I'm still behind my imaginary mental schedule.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep that's pretty much what mine looks like but smaller.

That sure is a pretty chunk of mesquite.


----------



## HokieKen

So I'm standing here wondering if it would be a lot stupid or just a little stupid to try and wrestle this top on by myself.










Dare me?


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh screw it. Here, hold my beer and watch this.


----------



## HokieKen

Seriously, I'm a friggin' stud.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You should be able to get that if it'll slide on the legs. Not sure if there are obstacles in the slide part though.

That's still exciting regardless.

That mesquite will be the in the house craft paper dispenser. The one in the shop is going to be mostly osb left over from the shed build. Kind of funny.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Seriously, I m a friggin stud.
> 
> - HokieKen


If you really were, nobody would have to hold your beer. Just sayin.


----------



## HokieKen

Lol. Well played.


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny, why don't you post that on the workbench thread? It's been a little slow there and that thread is why I joined LJs in the first place. (Still haven't built my bench yet, but - someday)

Nicely done stud


----------



## HokieKen

I had planned to when I finish it Duck. Mine doesn't hold up to some of those but I'm still proud of her 

Let me get the rest of the pegs in and get the vises back on and I'll snap some pics and post them.


----------



## duckmilk

The guys there don't care as much about the finished project as much as they do about the process and build pics, errors and all.

I would rather read about the thought process and how you accomplished everything. Admitted, I didn't know about your bench until recently.


----------



## HokieKen

Well by all means Duck, check my blog. There's a series I started in September. But for the thread, you bet. Not on my phone though, I'll post some tomorrow ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just don't encourage the bondo pose pic duck. The Thor thing was enough.

When I do my bench I'm going to use the eucalyptus for the accents and vice chops/edging etc. but don't know what design I want (leg vice, wagon, etc) plus if I do expensive hardware then I need to save up for this thing. Shop budget only goes so far. I can't wait to do mine but don't know what I want yet.

Might even buy some maple for the center and legs.

I'm definitely excited for Kenny though. This bench looks great and it's got a decent galoot score.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it's by far higher on the Galoot scale than my projects usually are. I'd say 90% of the milling was done with hand planes and all of the mortises were chopped by hand.

Pretty proud of that aspect ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Wow Kenny, bench looks great. I was also reading your first blog post on your workbench build, and that is some seriously ridiculously low prices s you paid for that oak. Good on you.


----------



## duckmilk

I did not know you had a blog on it, doh! I'll definitely check it out.

Bondo pose? Have you seen the one Fridge did? Eeewwww! He might as well have done a Full Monte


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm glad I didn't see it. I hung out with Rob from PA a few weeks ago and him and Fridge are close, not sure how close but close. I've heard more than I need to see.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Well it's about friggin' time Kenny! Whaddaya' gonna' do now? Take a nap on it?


----------



## TheFridge

Hey… I'm proud of my bondo. I almost left it all out there 

Yeah Roberts a sweetheart… should have some tools coming from a shop in Pennsylvania before long…


----------



## theoldfart

Yea but Fridge left out the purple hair from his Bono!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Hey… I m proud of my bondo. I almost left it all out there
> 
> Yeah Roberts a sweetheart… should have some tools coming from a shop in Pennsylvania before long…
> 
> - TheFridge


What is Rob sending you?? His new stuff or antique. I'm looking forward to seeing the new stuff.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Congrats, Kenny. I think you win the workbench derby. Mine is still lacking any holes for workholding, and yours is upright.


----------



## HokieKen

> Well it s about friggin time Kenny! Whaddaya gonna do now? Take a nap on it?
> 
> - builtinbkyn


No way. Too hard, it's just a big beer holder.


----------



## TheFridge

If I had a wig Kevin I probably would've put a skirt on… 

Definitely new. He asked today which of 3 tools I wanted first  I voted for the centering scribe with center drilling guides and bits. The other 2 will have to be a surprise 

The bench is boss Kenny. Super jealous. Wish I had room for bigger.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I didn't know about the centering scribe I know of the other two though.  he actually asked me if I wanted to participate in one of those doing some turning but I haven't heard from him since so I guess I'm not.


----------



## ToddJB

Those joints must be pretty loose for you to be able to walk it on, Kenny. I'd except at least friction fit out of a machinist. Well a decent machinist, anyways.


----------



## TheFridge

Pretty sure you'll hear from him. Most of what he's going to be doing for awhile is strictly machining. I'm digging his idea for a mallet as well. Can't wait for the centering jig 

I talk to him usually once a week or so. Bounce ideas off each other. The tools are a huge plus! They're not free and we trade favors back and forth constantly. Dude has a freakish abundance of knowledge when it come to tools.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, the dude is a wealth of knowledge. Seriously knows his stiff like crazy. Cool dude too. I really enjoyed the visit and hearing about all the projects he has going. Busy man.

It's the mallet I'm supposed to work on. I'm actually looking forward to it and depending on what we work out it would give me an excellent excuse to build a stabilizing rig. So we'll see. I do love making tools, even if it's just part of one. He gave me a copy of the mallet design. It's definitely different than what we have out there so that's cool to see a little innovation. So we'll see if he still wants to work with me on that.


----------



## Iguana

> Just don't encourage the bondo pose pic duck….
> 
> - ki7hy


Bondos are the only reason I read that thread


----------



## Iguana

> I wanted to play with my new toy, but neither my tack hammer nor my plastic mallet were getting me where I needed to be. A brass tee fitting and plug, a 5/8 oak dowel, and about 10 minutes of my time got me a great little plane hammer. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may turn a nicer handle at some point, but it works beautifully just like this and it s going to be a long time before I make it to the end of my current project list. So for now, I ll just use it as is.
> 
> - Babieca


That plane hammer is seriously awesome! I'm going to steal it


----------



## HokieKen

> Those joints must be pretty loose for you to be able to walk it on, Kenny. I d except at least friction fit out of a machinist. Well a decent machinist, anyways.
> 
> - ToddJB


Shoot man, those joints are so perfect all I had to do was get the top close and it jumped on and seated itself.


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Those joints must be pretty loose for you to be able to walk it on, Kenny. I d except at least friction fit out of a machinist. Well a decent machinist, anyways.
> 
> - ToddJB
> 
> Shoot man, those joints are so perfect all I had to do was get the top close and it jumped on and seated itself.
> 
> - HokieKen


Nice work Kenny. Looks stout and should be really nice to use once the leg vise is on. So chop, chop and get 'er finished!  (there's a pun there somewhere)


----------



## builtinbkyn

Dave sent this cool tapping mallet, but explained to me in a msg that it gave him some problems as the wedge broke. So he had to epoxy the head on. He wasn't happy with how it turned out and suggested I fix it by replacing the handle. Man that olive wood was just to nice to replace, so I reworked it on the lathe. It's a little bit smaller, but still perfect for adjusting irons.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a nice lookin' mallet Bill. I like that bulbous handle. Did Dave send you anything you DIDN'T have to fix? ;-)


----------



## builtinbkyn

> That s a nice lookin mallet Bill. I like that bulbous handle. Did Dave send you anything you DIDN T have to fix? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


lol well he was rushed. I'm happy I got to do some of the work for these extras


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice Bill, evened our the edges on the brass and I imagine they are both flat now too.

I was rushed. I probably should have just made the plane and done it right. I had plenty of time to do a complete job on it to where it would have been perfect. However you still said it wasn't flat and I know it was because I run them on the guranteed 18" granite block I grabbed from Woodcraft so the movement was a lot apparently. So I guess that part didn't matter but there was a mess in the throat and I definitely wasn't a fan of the blo on the citrus.

You know it's funny when you get an idea in your head like "I'm building XX and XX and XX, it's hard to say "wait, I'm not shipping XX because….so I was blinded a bit. Definitely rushed for a couple of half days in the shop. Lesson learned to send less, quality over quantity.

Really glad you took the time with those. The center finder was an even quicker add on but the main stuff was the mallet and plane and they both look amazing.

Kenny, no I didn't send him anything he didn't have to work on damnit. Ok!

Congrats on the bench buddy. Get the thing finished up and get to woodworking.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

when its done he is gonna send it to me LMAO :<))


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Nice Bill, evened our the edges on the brass and I imagine they are both flat now too.
> 
> I was rushed. I probably should have just made the plane and done it right. I had plenty of time to do a complete job on it to where it would have been perfect. However you still said it wasn't flat and I know it was because I run them on the guranteed 18" granite block I grabbed from Woodcraft so the movement was a lot apparently. So I guess that part didn't matter but there was a mess in the throat and I definitely wasn't a fan of the blo on the citrus.
> 
> You know it's funny when you get an idea in your head like "I'm building XX and XX and XX, it's hard to say "wait, I'm not shipping XX because….so I was blinded a bit. Definitely rushed for a couple of half days in the shop. Lesson learned to send less, quality over quantity.
> 
> Really glad you took the time with those. The center finder was an even quicker add on but the main stuff was the mallet and plane and they both look amazing.
> 
> Kenny, no I didn't send him anything he didn't have to work on damnit. Ok!
> 
> Congrats on the bench buddy. Get the thing finished up and get to woodworking.
> 
> - ki7hy


It's all good here Dave. Wish I could start all my projects like this. The hard stuff is already done. It's kind of like those paint by numbers kits. People think they actually did something when all they did was fill in the blanks lol

Oh and the plane went from practically zero humidity to almost 100%, not to mention what ever happens at altitude in a storage hold. Gonna use it on my beer swap project


----------



## HokieKen

IIRC, someone sent you a plane hammer that required some reparations after the last swap didn't they Dave? Geeze, what a slacker…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> IIRC, someone sent you a plane hammer that required some reparations after the last swap didn t they Dave? Geeze, what a slacker…
> 
> - HokieKen


Very true but I expect that from that sender. I don't expect it from me. I just rushed and shouldn't have put my name on that. I should have added your address to the package. Lol


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I was also worried about wood movement when I sent the tools out to Bill. I know going from down here in south Louisiana(100% humidity) to up north in New York, there might have been some movement. I'm sure it's the same going from AZ to New York, just the reverse…. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bill said it was about 90% humidity for the few days the package had been there before he started working on the tools. I guess that's plenty of time to soak it all in I suppose. Still surprises me, how do people sell wood planes then? Maybe they all come with a better sealer which I didn't really add one.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Sounds like an idea for a different kind of swap. Send some raw materials along with the start of something at the beginning of the swap to one person. That person has to use some of each material to make it into a complete project and then swap it with someone else. I know there's twice the mailing. I guess it could just be completed and kept by the recipient, but then the deadline would be a little more difficult to hold people to.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds like Bill just volunteered to run a swap.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I agree, sure sounds to me like a volunteer.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, Bill's up after Jeff!


----------



## builtinbkyn

LOL OK. It will be like one of them cooking shows where you must use all of the supplied materials and then make me something with it so I can judge the winner


----------



## jeffswildwood

Guess me then Bill! Swaps covered for the rest of this year well into next year.


----------



## HokieKen

Copied this post over from the beer swap thread

Well after a longer-than-usual day, I just got home. There's an Amazon box with my name… But I always use my wife's account 'cause that's where we have prime? Well, I dig into it and whaddaya know?! My buddy Bill (builtinbkyn) sent me a new "tool"! I love the size and shape and it being IPA specific and juvenile makes it right up my alley! I'm officially retiring my Hokie mug for this one Bill  Ironically, I was craving something a little richer than an IPA tonight which is unusual. THANKS BILL!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's pretty awesome!

Imagine what you would have got if you sent tools he had to work on!


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I was tickled with it  I guess Bill could tell I put way more effort into making that bottle opener than you pit into that silly little plane, mallet and centerfinder ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Yep, I was tickled with it  I guess Bill could tell I put way more effort into making that bottle opener than you pit into that silly little plane, mallet and centerfinder ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


I think you're right unfortunately. My wife thought it was funny too. Good job Bill!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Copied this post over from the beer swap thread
> 
> Well after a longer-than-usual day, I just got home. There s an Amazon box with my name… But I always use my wife s account cause that s where we have prime? Well, I dig into it and whaddaya know?! My buddy Bill (builtinbkyn) sent me a new "tool"! I love the size and shape and it being IPA specific and juvenile makes it right up my alley! I m officially retiring my Hokie mug for this one Bill  Ironically, I was craving something a little richer than an IPA tonight which is unusual. THANKS BILL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah I saw that mug and it had Kenny written all over it lol

Um, Dave should have a package somewhere as it says delivered. Josh messaged me he received the tool steel I sent. Hope the box to Dave went to the right location :O


----------



## builtinbkyn

Oh that porter is right up my alley. Deschutes? OK I'll have to look for that at the Beerworks. They have a few hundred different craft brews. They gotta have that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep!!! Got mine. That mug is definitely for Kenny. I worked late tonight because we had a production issue and I'm the guy when stuff happens like that so it came at a good time. I don't drink much but pulled one out of the fridge. Literally one of my all time favorites.

The mug is hard to read. "Screw it…I need a beer!"

It's been that kind of day. Thank you sir!


----------



## builtinbkyn

I guess the etching on the mug was appropriate for the day 

I saw that Scofferhofe down the street. I'm going to grab some tomorrow. That's definitely a summer brew


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That was very tasty. Wish it looked like this again.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It is Bill. Grab the grapefruit, so far its been my favorite. It's definitely summer here. Although it's 88 in the shop it still only took me about two minutes to drink it and I thought I was going slow. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh that porter is right up my alley. Deschutes? OK I ll have to look for that at the Beerworks. They have a few hundred different craft brews. They gotta have that.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


Yes Bill, that is one of the very few beers that I can't see through that I enjoy. I can drink most any porter but I actually seek that one out on occasion when I want something outside the IPA family.

A friend of mine is a huge Porter geek. She swears that the Black Butte Reserve is the greatest beer on the planet. So if you really enjoy porters and run across it, based on her say-so, I bet it's worth the purchase. Otherwise, I highly recommend the one in the picture. If you liked that Raven's Roost I sent, IMO this has a much richer flavor and goes down smoother.

If for some reason, you can't find it there, just let me know. Deschutes is opening here this fall and Roanoke will be their center of operations for East Coast. So I have good access to all things Deschutes  I think they have pretty good nationwide distribution though.


----------



## builtinbkyn

There are 4 or 5 places within walking distance, that should have it and maybe even the reserve. I've seen the Deschutes name before. If they ship it in kegs for tap, some of those places may have it and I'll fill a growler for the road. 

The fact that there are a lot of 20 - 40 somethings living in the area of my shop and house, makes for good beer sales and especially craft beers. It's kind of difficult to explain, but off the shelf and franchised doesn't sell around here. The Dunkin Donuts I used to go to 10 years ago closed. Never saw that before. I guess it wasn't trendy enough to compete with the dozens of craft coffee houses like Gorilla Coffee and others. Heck, Starbucks is lucky they survived here. I thought DD made great coffee and for half the price. Now people pay $5 for one vegan doughnut (ugh) at The Brooklyn Doughnut Plant and $6 for a coffee or a chai tea (I don't even know what that is lol). Ah the world's gone mad.


----------



## HokieKen

> That was very tasty. Wish it looked like this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ki7hy


That's a cool mug too Dave. Bill did good  He even bought mugs with features appropriate to the types of beer he knows we prefer. Now that's my kinda dude!


----------



## HokieKen

Man I bet Josh wishes he drank now! We're showing pictures of cold beers in sexy new mugs and he's just sitting there with a cold piece of steel.. :-(

Show my that bottle opener Dave, what I can see looks unique…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Show my that bottle opener Dave, what I can see looks unique…
> 
> - HokieKen


It's fairly unique. It's really old. The handle is that bakelite stuff used back in the 20's or whenever actually I think it was used up through the 50's I'm not positive. Not sure how old this one is.

Anyway, it handles opening sealed cans too and my wife is a pretty swell baker and uses condensed milk and whatever other cans she might just want to pour from. She found it at an antique shop and brought it to me to rehandle it and I told her no. That Bakelite is cool, we aren't getting rid of that. I'll have to get pics later though. That's the only pic I have of it.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'm curious about the business end. Ever since I re-handled the one for Bill I've been turning some designs over in my mind for scratch-building. Seems like the kits and even openers that you could tear down and re-handle are stupid spendy. Not a big deal if you're just making one for yourself but if you're making 10 or 15 for gifts you'd probably be in for 50-100$ for some stupid pieces of punched steel.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Dude. If you search DIY bottle opener there's about a million ways to open a bottle. I had considered jumping in the beer swap so I searched for unique bottle opener ideas and I really liked this one, but there are many.

Im on my phone and it's impossible to copy the widget from my phone so here's the link.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/168130

There's even an Etsy link so I wouldn't have had to make one.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that's the general direction I decided to go. I made a couple of prototypes this weekend and have a couple things going. You're right, there are a lot of ideas online but I really hate just copying somebody else on something so simple. Gotta get my own "twist" on it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, I can understand that. Just make the handle more fancy is all I could think of on that design and that was my intention if I were to jump in the swap. You said you were looking at making 10-15 so for cost sake I would definitely find a solution like that over buying stamped steel pieces like you sent Bill.

I think the wife paid $2 or less for the one at the antique store though and I'm sure you could find a ton of them there if you wanted to re-handle a bunch. I imagine you could find some cheaper too. I think the copper pipe ones are more unique/homemade yet still pro enough for gifts and things to be worth the time.

I saw some with washers screwed to ends of sticks with a cutout for a bottle top, etc. They didn't look that good to me. Just my opinion though. Sorry for anyone looking to make one like that for the swap.


----------



## HokieKen

> I saw some with washers screwed to ends of sticks with a cutout for a bottle top, etc. They didn t look that good to me. Just my opinion though. Sorry for anyone looking to make one like that for the swap.
> 
> - ki7hy


I actually made one sorta like the ones with the washer. I liked my version better but it still wasn't something I'd give away. I did keep it as my shop opener though to replace the one I re-handled for Bill  It ain't pretty but it works.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

For a shop opener I just use the edge of the tablesaw. lol Definitely not giving that away.

For the shop, anything goes.


----------



## HokieKen

Pliers work well too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep! Of course for that photo I had to be like Bill and shoot a bottle opener with the beer and present it on a piece of that mesquite cutoff from the slab I milled down. All fancy and ********************.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Disposable butane lighter and a hand worked pretty well back when I smoked and always had a lighter handy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I did that a million times too Dave.

I don't smoke anymore thank goodness.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah. I quit, but I still have dozens of disposable lighters around. And benches and knives and planes and files and…


----------



## HokieKen

Cool, Daves, I'm an ex-smoker too. I actually quit drinking beer entirely for several years because I always started smoking again when I was drinking. Luckily, I have no desire AT ALL for a cigarette, EVER anymore. Wow, it's been 14 years since I quit. Geeze I'm aging fast!


----------



## builtinbkyn

> Disposable butane lighter and a hand worked pretty well back when I smoked and always had a lighter handy.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


This!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Been five years and change for me, Kenny. Biggest reason I quit boozing, too.

Also bought a motorcycle because it's a lot harder to smoke inside a helmet than inside a car.


----------



## r33tc0w

How much works you guys pay for this Stover saw vise? 
https://neworleans.craigslist.org/tls/d/antique-saw-clamp/6203933896.html

It's been floating around on Craigslist for a while


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think I paid $14 for mine and it was in better shape than that one. Mine still needed a good cleaning but nothing like that one. I would pass because he wouldn't go down to the $10 it might be worth.


----------



## r33tc0w

Appears he inherited the vise along with a "thousand other things" - I'm kind of curious about the thousand other things


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, $10 sounds right to me. Saw vises are pretty cheap usually if you can find them. If not, may be worth more if you really need one.


----------



## r33tc0w

Me - "So that I'm respectful of your time, I'll be up front that I'm only interested in paying $10 in its current condition. I'm going to have to put a lot of work to get it cleaned up but I do plan on keeping it to practice sharpening handsaws. Are you willing to part with it for less than what you're asking?"

"I've already checked ebay for comparable clamps. Mine is priced far less that what I see them selling for and in much better condition. I think I will just hold on to it. Thank you for you interest."

Internally my reaction : Gah! If it's going for 30 on ebay, sell it on ebay! What are you wasting time on Craigslist for??

My response:
"Sounds like that might be a better market to try to sell it but if it has sentimental value to it, I personally would not risk selling it to an unknown buyer.. a hipster steam punk artist might turn a piece of Americana into some trashy art piece. Selling it locally at least affords you the possibility of meeting its new owner and have some peace in knowing it'll be used for what it was originally designed for. Here are my brand new saw files (bahco set from Lee valley) and all the work I have ahead of me! 









I wish you the best in your endeavor! Let me know if you'll reconsider

-John (sales guy trying to overcome obstacles)  
" 
You think that'll drop his price??


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It might but not low enough. People are odd creatures some times. Offering 33% of asking price on something no matter what it is, people get a little defensive and feel insulted. Honestly I don't think it's worth more than $10 and think for $15 you can go to a local antique store and find one in much better shape.

Now I'm not in sales, in fact I hate most people especially Kenny but if someone went to you and whatever you sell for your sales job and said "it's only worth 33% but you should sell it to me because I'm better than the other customers" I think you would probably give the same response. "I can sell it for $XX because I have before or the market reflects that, etc."

Of course in my opinion they should take at least $10 off just for shipping convenience and eBay fees they would have to deal with but that's still $10 too high for that.


----------



## HokieKen

I just LOVE it when people use Ebay for a market indication. It's fine IF you know to use the advanced search and only view closed, sold items. Unfortunately a lot of people just look at current auctions and buy-it-nows and use those prices. Hell, if I did that for hand planes, I'd have went broke building my stable.

The only issue you may need to consider is location. Apparently there are saw vises available in AZ. Personally, I have never seen one in any antique stores around here. Or even at a flea market or yard sale or on CL. So, if you're in the same boat as me, it may be worth it to just cough up a little more than that one's worth to keep from having to search for one or pay even more on e-Bay.

Or, you can do what I do and cut a kerf in a stick of scrap, slide the saw in the kerf and clamp the wood in a vise. Then file the saw, get pissed off because you can't do it worth a ********************, throw the saw and wood both at the wall. Also, you're eyes will be full of salty water. It will be a combination of tears from squinting to try to see the tooth and which side it's set to, tears from frustration and sweat.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm with Dave on this one. If the saw vise is still there a couple months from now, maybe offer $10, but the guy's probably going to stick to his guns for a while. Or he'll put it on eBay and maybe find a buyer.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny's right. Just send your saws to Josh to have them set and sharpened.

Ultimately it's worth whatever someone will pay.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol.. just send them to Josh… You can do that, but some might not make it back…. lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's a teaser about the lee valley combination plane:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888436767644196864


----------



## HokieKen

I know people seem to miss new swap threads often. So, in case you haven't seen it, the sign-ups are on for the knife swap! Here's the thread


----------



## DavePolaschek

Except that's the beer swap. Here's the knife swap.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Too much time on the beer swap evidently…


----------

